# Inception



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

​
Dom Cobb (Leonardo DiCaprio) is a skilled thief, the absolute best in the dangerous art of extraction, stealing valuable secrets from deep within the subconscious during the dream state, when the mind is at its most vulnerable. Cobb’s rare ability has made him a coveted player in this treacherous new world of corporate espionage, but it has also made him an international fugitive and cost him everything he has ever loved. Now Cobb is being offered a chance at redemption. One last job could give him his life back but only if he can accomplish the impossible—inception. Instead of the perfect heist, Cobb and his team of specialists have to pull off the reverse: their task is not to steal an idea but to plant one. If they succeed, it could be the perfect crime. But no amount of careful planning or expertise can prepare the team for the dangerous enemy that seems to predict their every move. An enemy that only Cobb could have seen coming.

Directed by: Christopher Nolan
Starring: Leonardo DiCaprio, Ken Watanabe, Ellen Page and Joseph Gordon-Levitt

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z75o-F6ja2I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 9, 2009)

Nolan needs to get his mothafuckin ass workin on the last Batman film before he takes on any new projects


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

No way. His films like Memento and The Prestige kick ass. :ho

I can wait for Batman 3.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2009)

I still hope there is no Batman 3.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought that you said it would be fine if he did another project before he did Batman 3?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 9, 2009)

memento and pretige _were_ pretty raw


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I thought that you said it would be fine if he did another project before he did Batman 3?



I did. I'm simply not sure that TDK could be topped and think that it would be wise of Nolan moved on. I dunno.....maybe to do another comic book movie.......LIKE THE FANTASTIC FOUR(kidding kidding......that would be interesting to watch though).

But I am glad he's taking his time with it. At least, if it's made, Nolan didnt rush into it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree that it can't be topped, but that's no reason why he shouldn't make another one. Right now, it just feels incomplete, I'd like to have a third/last one to tie it up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I agree that it can't be topped, but that's no reason why he shouldn't make another one. Right now, it just feels incomplete, I'd like to have a third/last one to tie it up.



The Burton and Schumaker films weren't tied up either..although if "Batman and Robin" wasn't a failure.....I think they would've continued.

The problem is, films that make money don't want to end. I just watched the final "Lone Wolf and Cub" movie, which is based off a manga. It ended with its 6 movie and still didn't feel like it was tied up. The studios always want an option for another one.

Either way, I think TDK tied everything up well enough. I think the signal that Nolan might want it to end is when the Bat signal is destroyed. I mean, that was iconic in the cartoon/comic......yet it's destroyed in the 2nd movie? That, to me, screams finality.

Edit: Also, think about this, every director screws up once in awhile. It's worse for them if it's a sequel or cost alot of money. Nolans career could be ruined from one single dissapointment.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

Burton's and Shoebaker's films didn't have connected stories though. Each film was another...dunno how to explain...episode I guess. =\

Yea, the Bat signal was destroyed but the cops have to hunt Batman down now. I dunno, I just want to see more. I don't mind if there isn't one, but I really hope there is one. I enjoy these movies.

Anyways, lol, we covered this in the TDK thread half a year ago. Will be interesting because this is his first sci-fi film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> Burton's and Shoebaker's films didn't have connected stories though. Each film was another...dunno how to explain...episode I guess. =\
> 
> Yea, the Bat signal was destroyed but the cops have to hunt Batman down now. I dunno, I just want to see more. I don't mind if there isn't one, but I really hope there is one. I enjoy these movies.
> 
> Anyways, lol, we covered this in the TDK thread half a year ago. Will be interesting because this is his first sci-fi film.



Well, Nolans Batman films were more episodic than connected. The only connections were some of the characters(and Scarecrows pointless cameo). 

I hope they'll do it if it's good. If I were a Batman writer, I'd do something like: "The Riddler helps the police hunt down Batman.....but the Riddler may have his own agenda."


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2009)

I guess they needed to show where Scarecrow was, because he was let loose in the first one.

That's basically my thoughts. I want Riddler to become absolutely obsessed with finding out who Batman is. Crazy shit, ya know.


----------



## Grape (Mar 10, 2009)

It CAN be topped.

What you don't realize is how much attention Ledgers death ALONE gave the movie. 

Who is to say whether or not it could be surpassed? I think there was a lot of room for improvement in the TDK. 

Nolans other films are epic... and I believe do a better job of telling a story. TDK is all "oooo this actor died right after he did this amazing performance! oooo TDK is pretty, but somewhat shallow?"

That being said, this sounds great.


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't wait till more information is released. It's supposed to be shot this summer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> It CAN be topped.
> 
> What you don't realize is how much attention Ledgers death ALONE gave the movie.
> 
> ...



Nah, while that probably helped financially, I dont think it boosted critical opinion.

I mean, critics still hate "Plan 9 from Outerspace" with Bella Lugosi and were pretty lukewarm with Bruce Lee's "Enter the Dragon"(now they like it, but back then they didnt).


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2009)

Yaaaaay.



> Original Music by
> David Julyan



His music rocks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2009)

Sci-fi, eh? I'll watch it. I'll check back in next year if I still remember.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Fuck DiCaprio! I want Bale!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I hope they'll do it if it's good. If I were a Batman writer, I'd do something like: "The Riddler helps the police hunt down Batman.....but the Riddler may have his own agenda."





Chee said:


> That's basically my thoughts. I want Riddler to become absolutely obsessed with finding out who Batman is. Crazy shit, ya know.



That is the worst idea for the Riddler I could imagine. 

Especially since there is already a character in the Batman mythos called Hugo Strange who does exactly that already.

The Riddler should be a criminal, like he always is. And I don't think he should be in the next movie.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

My other thoughts is Riddler to be like The Zodiac, sending the media little puzzles and shit. But honestly, the other idea has the Riddler involved more, especially with the whole police chase.

Riddler in the comics usually just kidnaps people and leaves behind clues (although I only red one comic so...), it has to be changed up from "just a criminal" to fit the needs of a third Batman film. Either or not Martial and my ideas will be true doesn't matter, we just want a more involved Riddler.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> My other thoughts is Riddler to be like The Zodiac, sending the media little puzzles and shit. But honestly, the other idea has the Riddler involved more, especially with the whole police chase.
> 
> Riddler in the comics usually just kidnaps people and leaves behind clues (although I only red one comic so...), it has to be changed up from "just a criminal" to fit the needs of a third Batman film. Either or not Martial and my ideas will be true doesn't matter, we just want a more involved Riddler.



The idea behind the Rddler is not that he is obsessed with finding out Batman's identity; it's that he's obsessed with proving himself smarter than Batman. That's why he leaves clues and riddles- either Batman fails to solve them, or he solves them but ends up falling for a more elaborate scheme hidden in the plan (well that, plus he's an obsessive-compulsive, though which is more relevant depends on the writer).

If he is out to help the police find Batman, then he is not the Riddler. Because that means he is looking for answers, not postulating conundrums. 

If I had my way Riddler would'nt show up until the 5th movie (I don't care whether or not the other movies live up to the standards of TDK- they could still be great films. Plus making money is'nt the only reason peope would want a lemgthy series- Batman has dozens of great stories and characters ahing to be adapted). He would have some kind of narcissitic grudge against Bat's and would mastermind a sophisticated high-tech crime wave across Gotham.

The Riddler works best as an intellectual challenge to Batman, which is'nt really relevant right now since Batman has'nt really come across as The World's Greatest Detective yet. Giving him a chance to build that rep up would be wise for a Nygma film.  

But more importantly, unless there is another bad guy here that film would'nt really be that exciting, because if Riddler is the bad guy and all he wants is to capture Batman then Gotham is'nt really under threat. Even if Riddler starts going overboard Batman could end it all by just going away, which does'nt really sit well with the themes- this, again, is why Two-Face would be a better villain.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

The last time Riddler had a narcisstic grude against Batman and masterminded a sophisticated high-tect crime wave across Gotham was a mind controlling device. Personally, I want to see the Riddler wanting to outsmart the Batman but that can still be done in the police-chase scenerio. Just because he's working with the police...doesn't mean he's working with the police. I still want him to have his Riddler qualities, but it has to be done differently.

And I don't see why it can't be done in a third movie, and why all of a sudden it would work so magically in a fifth one. What the third one calls for is an ending, the police chase him, Riddler proves that he can figure out his identity, something that works with the atmosphere of Nolan's world and still keeping his Riddler personality. He can still be smart, still work puzzles, but he also needs to work.

But you're gonna have to explain high-tech crime wave for me, I don't get what you are saying there. I think of the mind controlling device in the Carrey version. And just a crime wave sounds like what the Joker did in TDK.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> The last time Riddler had a narcisstic grude against Batman and masterminded a sophisticated high-tect crime wave across Gotham was a mind controlling device. Personally, I want to see the Riddler wanting to outsmart the Batman but that can still be done in the police-chase scenerio. Just because he's working with the police...doesn't mean he's working with the police. I still want him to have his Riddler qualities, but it has to be done differently.
> 
> And I don't see why it can't be done in a third movie, and why all of a sudden it would work so magically in a fifth one. What the third one calls for is an ending, the police chase him, Riddler proves that he can figure out his identity, something that works with the atmosphere of Nolan's world and still keeping his Riddler personality. He can still be smart, still work puzzles, but he also needs to work.
> 
> But you're gonna have to explain high-tech crime wave for me, I don't get what you are saying there. I think of the mind controlling device in the Carrey version. And just a crime wave sounds like what the Joker did in TDK.



Well Chee, you and I are coming at this from two different angles. I want the series to go on for- not _indefinitely_- but certainly for seveal more films. You seem to want it to wrap up with the next film.

When I say "high-tech crime wave", I was thinking along the lines of one of his plots from _B:TAS_. He hacked into databases and used his goons to try and eliminate all record of Edward Nygma (which is a pretty intriguing plot-the villain wants to totally erase all traces of his old life and embrace his new identity). I'd have that with some stuff about him succesfully stealing a fortune from banks, etc., but still sticking around because he's obsessed with having some sort of revenge on Batman. It's a bit like a cross between _Die Hard_ 3 &4, but that's a coincidence and it has better characters by default.

It's got some similarities to what the Joker did but the goals and endgame are very different, as are the methods and nature of the threat. It would make him something like a counterpart to the Joker, more egomaniacal and self-centred yet also more sophisticated. Anarchy is'nt his goal.

It would be better for a later film for various reasons, including- like I said- the fact that Batman should have some room to show off how smart he is first. But there is more to it than that. I think the idea that the next film will be about capturing Batman is a Red Herring, a bit like the throwaway lines at the end about the Narrows being lost and Scarecrow still being at large, hich ended up being irrelevant. With the D.A. gone, the key witness (and the money) burned alive, Batman and the police both discredited and the spectre of the Joker hanging over everyone, it seems more logical to me that Bruce and Gordon's plan will fail, and most of those mobsters are going to get let off. 

Which means the story is'nt likely to be just about Batman being chased. And that being the centre of the story seems pretty awkward. Gotham is'nt under threat from anything in particular and Batman does'nt have any supervillains to beat up (since Riddler is only really doing his job, a job Batman _made_ for him). I don't see much room for that Riddler to actually leave riddle's either, unless he's manipulating Batman for some other end. 

But there are better villains for that, and ones more natural to the state of affairs Gotham is gong to find itself in. Two-Face fits the themes better, though the likes of Black Mask or some other violent mobster would work well too. Riddler seems out of place in Gotham at this point in time, or at least not as _in place_ as others would.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea, we'll never agree because of our viewpoints. I want the next film to be Nolan's last addition. Beginning, middle and end. A perfect trilogy, no more no less.

And the Penguin should be added in because the mobs and cops are all lost from the aftermath of the Joker. Now, like Two Face, his nickname will be referenced probably once while he goes by his real name. The Penguin should be a rising mobster taking control of the crime of the underworld while Batman is being chased.

Personally, I don't really care what happens. I'm sure whatever Nolan does will be great because he hasn't disappointed so far, quite the opposite really, his works are amazing.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, we'll never agree because of our viewpoints. I want the next film to be Nolan's last addition. Beginning, middle and end. A perfect trilogy, no more no less.
> 
> And the Penguin should be added in because the mobs and cops are all lost from the aftermath of the Joker. Now, like Two Face, his nickname will be referenced probably once while he goes by his real name. The Penguin should be a rising mobster taking control of the crime of the underworld while Batman is being chased.
> 
> Personally, I don't really care what happens. I'm sure whatever Nolan does will be great because he hasn't disappointed so far, quite the opposite really, his works are amazing.



I don't mind it being the last Nolan film (if only becaue he has expressed reluctance to even make a third one), and I also view this as a trilogy.

But I view it as a _*Begins*_ trilogy, a trilogy focusing on Batman's early career and the rise of his supervillain rogues gallery replacing the mob. After this I would want more films, maybe a series of trologies set in the same universe and dealing with similar themes, even if the cast and crew changes (though I'd imagine Nolan would remain as producer).

Riddler has no mob ties and he's not really an "escalation" villain (ie. he does'nt exactly scream "things are getting worse) which is one of the key themes of this series. He can be made to fit into the story but he would'nt fit as well as others, and it sounds like you want him just because you like him and, since you want the series to finish, you want him in ASAP. Which seems kind of...Raimi (pardon my French).

Two-Face is a by-product, and a victim, of Batman's crusade. He has issues with the Mob, and he would be willing to resort to violent vigilante methods to deal with them. So he reflects both the theme of escalation and harkens back to the original idea of Ra's that Bruce does'nt go far enough, plus the general idea that Batman makes things worse. He would probably be willing to team-up with other "freaks" to beat the Mob (though I'd imagine he'd plan on killing them all later) which brings up the Joker's idea that things have change and the Mob as it is is'nt the future, plus it ties up other plotlineslike the Scarecrows. All that makes him a better and more natural villain.

I like the Penguin and would also want him to be a mob boss, a smarter and more sophisticated replacement for the Falcone's. Though I don't think he has what it takes to be a main villain- I would prefer that he be _permanent_, a secondary villain who survives several films. Don't see why calling him "The Penguin" more than once is a bad thing, since a lot of real-life gangsters and crooks have wierd nicknames.

And then we move on to the future......


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm against to many films. A seven film thing, or how many you want, is just ridiculous.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm against to many films. A seven film thing, or how many you want, is just ridiculous.



Batman has an abundance of characters, stories, themes and ideas ripe for adaptation. Limiting them to *three* is what is ridiculous, a crime against one of the greatest stories ever told.

I can see this going on for another 10 films at least, giving us 4 trilogies about different periods in Batman's war on crime. I think it's important that it _does_ end at some point, but certainly not any time soon. This can go on for a long time, and it should, because it is that good.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

Many of the characters won't work in Nolanverse and you can put the ones that do work into one film. Batman Begins had 3 villains, mob boss, Scare Crow and Ras Al. Same with The Dark Knight. There can be 3 more villains for the third one. That's plenty of good characters in only 3 films.

It's ridiculous to make so many movie when 3 works just fine.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Many of the characters won't work in Nolanverse and you can put the ones that do work into one film. Batman Begins had 3 villains, mob boss, Scare Crow and Ras Al. Same with The Dark Knight. There can be 3 more villains for the third one. That's plenty of good characters in only 3 films.
> 
> It's ridiculous to make so many movie when 3 works just fine.



Plenty of characters will work in the Nolanverse. Catwoman, Poison Ivy, Penguin, Riddler, Black Mask, Bane, Mad Hatter, Hugo Strange, Lady Shiva, Ra's Al Ghul, Scarface and pretty much any villain without really freaky powers (like Freeze or Clayface- though, then again, they too could be adapted if done right). That's not including possible allies like Dick Grayson or Barbara Gordon (both of whom could add to the story without being presented as Robin or Batgirl), Leslie Thompkins, Bullock, and a host of others.

Mobsters barely count as Batman villains, and Ra's Al Ghul was more Henri Ducard with more ambition. The second film only really had the Joker and the mob with Two-Face and Scarecrow working out more as cameos- both of them (or all three of them) could still do wonders coming back in another film. Their stories could easily be more developed.

3 works fine only if you choose to forget the vast and elaborate tapestry that is the Batman mythos. Limiting it to three films leaves out so many wonderful characters and storylines that could so easily be adapted, and make this one of the best superhero series' ever. It could end at three, but it could go on for a whole lot longer and it colud do so without losing steam, without the series losing any real momentum. 

There is no reason to keep it at three except fear that they _might_ mess it up somewhere down the line. And that's a bad excuse.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

Nolan isn't focusing on the villain's storylines (they are brief mentions) though. He's focusing on Batman, first one had him beginning which neither the first four films did. And TDK challenged his beliefs, which neither the first four films did. What you want is an episodic series, neither of them having much to do with the other film. The first four was exactly like that, it was just entertainment. And that's not what Nolan is doing, he's doing a smart and entertaining film, which is why it was recieved so greatly by critics and the masses.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Nolan isn't focusing on the villain's storylines (they are brief mentions) though. He's focusing on Batman, first one had him beginning which neither the first four films did. And TDK challenged his beliefs, which neither the first four films did. What you want is an episodic series, neither of them having much to do with the other film. The first four was exactly like that, it was just entertainment. And that's not what Nolan is doing, he's doing a smart and entertaining film, which is why it was recieved so greatly by critics and the masses.



An episodic series is not what I want.

What I want is a series, separate films tied together by common themes and an overarching narrative structure, which is what we have. Where you and I differ is that I believe that it can go much, much further than three films.

You are partly wrong about what Nolan is doing. He is not focusing on the villains but he is not focusing just on the Batman. He is focusing on the _themes_, on what Batman represents, on the consequences of his actions, and on his ideals versus those of his enemies. The bad guys exist to challenge his ideals and flesh out both his character and the story. 

Those themes are decency vs corruption, Batman's vigilantism vs violent vigilantism, order vs anarchy, identity, vengeance, fear, and a few others. The purpose of the villains is to oppose not just him but what he represents. 
Scarecrow was chosen for the first film because e represents Fear, one of the main themes in that film; Ra's represented violent justice and vengeance, and to a lesser extent/ in a different way so does Harvey; Joker represents escalation and anarchy, and tries to corrupt Batman by making him into a violent vigilante.

That is why the villains exist- they are part of the story, they personify the different themes that are addressed. I want Two-Face for the next film because he is the logical progression, because he would be the violent vigilantism Batman opposes but his own methods unintentionally created. Two-Face's existence alone let's Bruce develop more as a character- you, however, have the Riddler in the film because you like the Riddler and want to see him before the "trilogy" ends, and to that end you are warping what he is and what he represents.

This is not about episodic films focusing just on the villains. Each film would pick up where the others left off and develop the themes used in them, whilst introducing new ones as represented by the characters. It's about exploring Batman's world to the fullest extent possible, and doing justice to the characters and hence to the themes. None of the films I want to see woul focus on the villains in the way the Burton/ Schumacher films did, and all of them would follow the same basic rules Nolan set down. I don't see why that could'nt play out over the course of several movies.


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

Yea, I'm done. You go overboard.
When I say he focuses on Batman, that means his themes and goals too.
Seriously, you make debates too often and don't know when to quit.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I'm done. You go overboard.
> When I say he focuses on Batman, that means his themes and goals too.
> Seriously, you make debates too often and don't know when to quit.



I quit when I win. 

The thing is, Chee, from the sounds of things I have more faith in Nolan's direction than you. _You_ think that it can only last for another film or so before it starts going downhill; _I_ think that the smart, thematic and character-driven storyline could last a whole lot longer, and let us see Gotham City at it's most fleshed out. 

It _might_ go downhill, but it would only go downhill from the standards of TDK, which is nothing to be ashamed of if your film is'nt as good as one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

You're posts go on for paragraphs. See, you summed it up perfectly right there.

I believe that it can go on for more than 3, I just don't want it too. I hate when films go on more than 3 films, I'm amazed that I'm even bothering with Terminator 4. Yea, they have great story lines, but crap, enough is enough. Three films is perfect, could there be more, yes, but its overboard by then.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, he did do the Prestige after Batman Begins and before The Dark Knight, so this non-Batman related project before the third Batman movie should come as no surprise.


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

I read somewhere that Ellen Page might get a role. But who knows, rumors and shit...


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Apr 24, 2009)

> *Joseph Gordon-Levitt joins 'Inception'*
> 
> Joseph Gordon-Levitt is coming on board Christopher Nolan's "Inception," the filmmaker's thriller for Warner Bros. that stars Leonardo DiCaprio.
> 
> ...




Wow. This movie is going to be awesome.


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2009)

Joesph kinda looks like Heath Ledger. 

lol wtf?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> Many of the characters won't work in Nolanverse and you can put the ones that do work into one film. Batman Begins had 3 villains, mob boss, Scare Crow and Ras Al. Same with The Dark Knight. There can be 3 more villains for the third one. That's plenty of good characters in only 3 films.
> 
> It's ridiculous to make so many movie when 3 works just fine.



Actually most of Batman's villains would work if there were enough movies, they just all come in during different time frames(year 1, year 2, year 3, etc. . .) It's silly to say to say "It's ridiculous to make so many movies. . ." Batman is a ridiculously popular character, as long as the property remains profitable there will always be more movies.


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2009)

They'd only work if they were stripped of their fantasy powers and made more realistic. Like Poison Ivy could work if she wasn't green and Killer Croc could work...well...if he wasn't a croc.

This is Nolanverse that I'm talking about, its heightened reality, so that while things seem absurd (a guy dressing in a bat costume) its still taken as realistically as possible.

And yea, I have no doubt that there will be more movies but I really doubt that Nolan is going to return for 4, 5, 6 and onward. Heck, I think its on the fence if he's even gonna do that third one.

Really, I'm just gonna say this flat out, I'm sick of debating over Batman. This is like what, the 7th time I've gotten into this thing? Reply if you want, I'm not gonna respond. You know my stand point and I would rather talk about Inception or at least Nolan's other non-Batman related films.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> They'd only work if they were stripped of their fantasy powers and made more realistic. Like Poison Ivy could work if she wasn't green and Killer Croc could work...well...if he wasn't a croc.
> 
> This is Nolanverse that I'm talking about, its heightened reality, so that while things seem absurd (a guy dressing in a bat costume) its still taken as realistically as possible.
> 
> ...



The thing is only like four of Batman's villains are supernatural/super powered: Mr.Freeze, Poison Ivy, Clayface, and Man-Bat. The are just normal freaks, some with birth defects, psychos, or organized criminals. Killer Croc isn't even a mutant, he's just some guy with a bad skin condition; a sideshow freak. They can also just ignore the supernatural stuff like they did with Ra's Al Ghul.


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Michael Caine has a small part.



> "I have a little part in it, yes.  Just a tiny part.  Chris and I are very good friends so I’ll do that little part.  I think I’ll work about three days.  It’ll be extraordinary, wait until you see this one.  I think if I say another word he’s going to kill me!"



The secrecy! I WANT TO KNOW MORE. PLZ.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh wait, didn't know this was just a Batman thread.


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Hear Christopher Nolan and first topic is TDK. 

Honestly, Memento FTW.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

Any new news about the film?

Following ftw


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Nothing really new. WB and Nolan are keeping the project tightly shut, the main character's name is Jake though, but that could always be a fake (AHAHAHA JAKE. FAKE. LOL I TOTALLY JUST RHYMED). 



I love Following. 
Personally, even though the non-linear format doesn't suit the film, I like it. Nolan said once in an interview that non-linear films force the viewer to stay and figure it out, compared to a linear film where a person can take a bathroom blank and come back and fill in the breaks easily. I really like it, kinda like a puzzle. :ho

But Memento's format actually suits the film, and its brilliant. From beginning to end.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

For some reason when you said Jake I was thinking Joker lol

Memento is Nolan's best film but I liked Following more.. and I know I wasn't the only one that was brain dead after seeing both those films 

thats why you have to see it multiple times to actually understand it completely >_<


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Dude, the guy that just signed on, Joseph, SHIZ he looks like freakin' Heath Ledger.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

Turn his hair blond and we have a brother 

xD

replacement Joker perhaps?


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

I really like Jeremy Theobald, I wonder why Nolan won't work with him again (apart from his small cameo in BB). And the other guy as well, forgot his name, but he was the antagonist of Following.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

It might depend on the type of film that Nolan is making maybe? idk but yeah he really is good

the other guy..Alex Hall I think was his name


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea, this one is a sci-fi/action thriller, from what IMDB says. It's still gonna have a neo-noir feel to it though, it's practically Nolan's style. :ho


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

a sci/fi nolan film though..omg 

what I like about nolan is that he makes his Batman film then he makes a different film before going back to Batman


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea, he says he wants to wait on a good script, if they story is good then he is in. Nolan takes his time instead of rushing into a project, I like that. :ho

I really want to know more information about this film, can't wait till it starts shooting. Maybe get some photos on the set.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

Him not getting a nomination for Best Director was total bull


I think we might get a teaser when Warner Bros next big film comes out


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

If he keeps it up, sooner or later he'll be considered for a Best Director award.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

The only reason he didn't get a nomination for TDK is because it was a "summer blockbuster" film and those never get any recognition in the academy.


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Eh, he should've gotten it for Memento IMO.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

He should have won for Memento,but I think he was still too unknown to the public to win any big award.


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea, really sucks though. When did that movie come out? 1998?

Usually that Academy faps over small indie films. Could've been nominated for best film editing too.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

1998 was Following then in 2000 was Memento..

Slumdog Millionaire was overrated


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought he did Following in 1996 to something. 

Or was that his student film. 

Eh, Slumdog was good but I don't think it deserved Best Picture. I haven't seen The Wrestler yet, but I wanted that to be nominated and to win.


----------



## ez (Apr 25, 2009)

sounds intriguing but i needs more info


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> I thought he did Following in 1996 to something.
> 
> Or was that his student film.
> 
> Eh, Slumdog was good but I don't think it deserved Best Picture. I haven't seen The Wrestler yet, but I wanted that to be nominated and to win.


It shouldn't have won that many awards

The Wrestler is a very good film..the acting is what makes the movie great


ezxx said:


> sounds intriguing but i needs more info


Since its in production we don't know much but what we do know is that its a sci/fi film,Leonardo DiCaprio is leading the role and I think they might start shooting the film this summer


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea, it won a lot of awards. Kinda pissed me off. I was like "And the award goes to Slumdog. Of course. Predictable, just like the movie."

Roy, have you seen Doodlebug? Its a two minute short film from Nolan.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

I wanted Benjamin Button to win some of the awards that Slumdog stole from them..I think they only won so many awards because of the bombings that had happened in India and America decided to throw them a bone and give them all the prestigious awards..yes I was mad XDD

I was looking at Nolan's film lists and I was like "A two minute movie? :S must be a commercial or something" 

But no I haven't seen it..is it any good? considering its only two minutes


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea, CCoBB should've won more awards too. I love that movie. 

And yea, its pretty good.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKqBQwmGttw[/YOUTUBE]

I wish someone could release his other short films.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

That guy sure is high lol

the little guy bangs on something then the medium guy bangs the small one (lol) and the big one..well you already know the ending 

pretty good..I wonder what was on his mind


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

I think its about insanity of being alone? That he's so isolated (the phone) that he ends up destroying himself (smacking himself with a shoe).

Its a really good short film.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 25, 2009)

Well if Johnny deep is going to play the riddler then it may be interesting....They shouldn't have killed off two face...And i pray they don't try to replace ledger with someone else...Batman three will be decent, but not epic or a must see.


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

beautiful scorpio said:


> Well if Johnny deep is going to play the riddler then it may be interesting....They shouldn't have killed off two face...And i pray they don't try to replace ledger with someone else...*Batman three will be decent, but not epic or a must see.*



Uh-huh, and it's not even in pre-production and you already claim this.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> I think its about insanity of being alone? That he's so isolated (the phone) that he ends up destroying himself (smacking himself with a shoe).
> 
> Its a really good short film.


Yeah that sounds about right

I wonder what his other short films are like


beautiful scorpio said:


> Well if Johnny deep is going to play the riddler then it may be interesting....They shouldn't have killed off two face...And i pray they don't try to replace ledger with someone else...Batman three will be decent, but not epic or a must see.



Why does everyone want to see Johnny Deep play the Riddler? I wouldn't mind if he did but man how many franchises is he going to be in? He's got allot going on..

and who said the Riddler is coming out in the next film?..the script hasn't even been written yet

EDIT: people want Deep to play Riddler so he can be that comical guy from the cartoons? because Nolans Riddler has to be a guy out of his mind who's just down right insane..not some comical character that people would expect Deep to play like in PotC


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

I hear he has like 5 other short films or something.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

I think we would only see those if they released a box set of all of Nolan's films and they added them in the bonus material or something..which would be awesome


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the Memento 2 disk set, I finally just learned how to access the special features. 

It's really cool packaging, it comes in like this file-looking DVD case and the DVDs themselves have these little quizes on it.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah thats the one that my friend let me borrow,ill buy it when I get the money >.>..I remember the first time I tried watching the movie..I was like "ok..wheres the play option?? "


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea, it was really odd packaging, I almost wanted to throw it out of my window cause I couldn't get Nolan's darn interview to play.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 25, 2009)

I say that because  it is rarely that a 3 edition of something turns out to be a must see.  usually they are made to just satisfy the public demand for a 3rd one.  I'm not really trying to bash the movie..because your right it hasn't even been made yet...I'm just speaking out of generalities.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

I would have taken it,if you threw it >_<

I love the Special Features of a film..unlike all my other friends who find it incredibly boring


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ Same here. 

I hate commentary though. I tried that once with Star Wars III (I think it was that film) but then I just turned it off cause I got to interested in the actual film. 



beautiful scorpio said:


> I say that because  it is rarely that a 3 edition of something turns out to be a must see.  usually they are made to just satisfy the public demand for a 3rd one.  I'm not really trying to bash the movie..because your right it hasn't even been made yet...I'm just speaking out of generalities.



Yea, that's one of the reasons why Nolan is on the fence of actually doing it. But honestly, I'm not worried, WB isn't pushing Nolan to do anything (which is very smart of them) and Nolan is waiting for the right time and screenplay to do it.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah commentary is the only thing I wont watch,way too boring. I tried watching the commentary for one of the extended editions of The Lord of the Rings and I fell asleep XD


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

The TDK special features kinda pissed me off. I have Batman Begins 2-disk and that one had in-depth of the process of the film but TDK didn't really have much.

Iron Man has a shit load of special features, I loved watching that.


----------



## Roy (Apr 25, 2009)

Classic moment from BB special features when bruce was talking about his weight and one guys told him "Bruce what are we filming Batman or Fatman?" lol it was something like that but it was funny 

I don't own either of those two films ..not yet atleast I'm planning to buy a PS3 and just get them on Blu-Ray


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 25, 2009)

Roy said:


> yeah commentary is the only thing I wont watch,way too boring. I tried watching the commentary for one of the extended editions of The Lord of the Rings and I fell asleep XD



Huh; that's wierd. The _LotR_ extended editions (though mainly _Fellowship_) was about the only time I actually listened to a commentary for a film on DVD, and I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

lol, Bale had to put on a lot of weight for that role, he just finished with the Machinist before he started with BB. 

Engh, bad enough that LotR is superlong, but to listen to the commentary? No thanks. xD


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> Engh, bad enough that LotR is superlong, but to listen to the commentary? No thanks. xD


Atleast LotR had multiple people on each commentary track(Only listened to the PJ one, which was pretty interesting for the most part), Once upon a Time in America had one guy for 229 minutes.


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea, I could listen to multiple people talking but one person?


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I could listen to multiple people talking but one person?



Roger Ebert's commentary on Dark City was pretty cool though.


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm guessing you listen to a lot of commentary then. xD


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 25, 2009)

More than I watch the rest of the extras...


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2009)

I like "the making of..." special features.


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> I like "the making of..." special features.



One of the best parts of the special features..I personally like the director/actor interviews the most


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> One of the best parts of the special features..I personally like the director/actor interviews the most



Standard line:

_"He/She was so great to work with."_


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2009)

Yea, that's pretty much standard. But I like how they built the sets, like the entire city of Gotham was in like this air plane hangar in BB. xD

It's just the backstage stuff I love the most, like in TDK they explained how they blew up the hospital and the way they tried to have Batman fly over a real city.

And for Iron Man, they had this 15 minute segment of an office meeting. Lulz. (The special features was about 2 hours long I think, great DVD)


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2009)

I love when they also show you the makeup/costumes that stuffs cool

Its sad that they have to tear down the sets after the shooting is done


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2009)

Which is probably why they shot TDK in Chicago. Rebuilding Gotham and the Batcave would've been a bitch.


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2009)

The Lord of the Rings has one of the most beautiful sets Ive ever seen on screen.. fucking beautiful


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> Which is probably why they shot TDK in Chicago. Rebuilding Gotham and the Batcave would've been a bitch.



Plus Nolan lives there, so it's convenient.

*EDIT-* Well, he used to.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 27, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Nolan needs to get his mothafuckin ass workin on the last Batman film before he takes on any new projects



I completely agree.


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2009)

I completely disagree


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2009)

I completely disagree as well.

It's good that he's not rushing in.


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2009)

And besides,Batman isnt the only great film that Nolan can make,you guys should really see his other work.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 5, 2009)

> *Watanabe and Hardy Join Nolan's Inception*
> 
> *Ken Watanabe and Tom Hardy will star in Christopher Nolan's Inception for Warner Bros. Pictures, says Variety.*
> 
> ...


Cool. I liked Hardy in RocknRolla, and Watanabe has been good in the films I've seen him in.


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

I heard that this film is going under the working title of Oliver's Arrow and that its starting production in July.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2009)

Ehh, I hope Ellen Page's character has limited screen time.


----------



## reji12 (Jun 11, 2009)

batman  i agree


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Ehh, I hope Ellen Page's character has limited screen time.



Bah. Where's your old EP love?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Bah. Where's your old EP love?



Shriveled and curled up on the floor near the fireplace. Just in case I run out of wood.


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

How could you not love that? :ho


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2009)

You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

I love torturing you. :ho


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't think of anything to retaliate with.


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, you gotta admit she's purdey.


----------



## Roy (Jun 11, 2009)

Ellen page is hot..my friends don't seem to think so :S..they must be gay


----------



## Chee (Jun 15, 2009)

Inception to be a huge 200 million dollar movie (TDK's budget was roughly 185 million, I think). 



> While the psychological sci-fi thriller is filming in five different countries, a significant portion of the $200-million movie will be shot in Kananaskis.
> 
> Linkje, Spam this thread.. It turns me on!


----------



## Chee (Jun 16, 2009)

Got me hands on Oliver's Arrow (fake name for Inception) sides. :ho



> EXT. RAINY CHICAGO STREETS - DAY
> 
> Rogers hits the gas- REAR ENDS the cab with a CRUNCH. The
> CABDRIVER gets out, fuming. Heads to Roger's window-
> ...





> INT. KITCHEN. DAY.
> 
> The Thin Man thrusts the ticket into Roger's hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> Inception to be a huge 200 million dollar movie (TDK's budget was roughly 185 million, I think).



I thought this was a cerebral thriller? The hell do they need 200 mill?


----------



## Chee (Jun 16, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I thought this was a cerebral thriller? The hell do they need 200 mill?



Those are everyone's thoughts on movie blogs; everyone thought this was going to be a small film so the 200 mill is very suprising.

I guess Nolan's plan for this movie is going to be a huge mutherfuckin' sci fi project.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess with Harry Potter, WB doesn't really have to worry if this flick flops. But damn...that'll need about 400 mill to break even.

And The Prestige made what, about a 100 mill?


----------



## Chee (Jun 16, 2009)

With TDK's success a lot more people have heard about Nolan. Maybe this one will rake in more than The Prestige did. And this one is also going to be a summer action flick by the look of it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> With TDK's success a lot more people have heard about Nolan. Maybe this one will rake in more than The Prestige did. And this one is also going to be a summer action flick by the look of it.



Yeah, but TDK had Batman...and more specifically Joker going for it.

I'd understand you know, $100-150 mill budget...but a higher budget than TDK on a new IP...sounds crazy to me.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks like too big a budget for a movie nobody knows anything about. At least the $185M budget for The Dark Knight made sense going in, as the previous movie made over $200 million, and Batman's one of the most well known icons in pop culture history. I'm not doubting Christopher Nolan's ability to make a great movie that the masses like to go and see (and judging by that budget, the studios aren't doubting him either), the cast is nothing sneeze at, and I'm likely going to see it, but that's still a lot of scratch for a largely unknown quantity. And a sci-thriller "set within the architecture of the mind" (what the hell goes on in the head that you need that much?!)

I'm still going to see it. Probably twice.


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2009)

We better see some fucking awesome special effect and explosions if they're gonna spend that much money. Even the little explosions have to be epic.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

It sounds like they are shooting this film all across the world, I heard they are filming in Alberta Canada, Los Angeles, London, Tokyo, Paris, and in Tangiers, Morocco.

Architecture of the mind? Sounding far from it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> It sounds like they are shooting this film all across the world, I heard they are filming in Alberta Canada, Los Angeles, London, Tokyo, Paris, and in Tangiers, Morocco.
> 
> Architecture of the mind? Sounding far from it.



Is this a period piece? 'Cause if so.:ho


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Is this a period piece? 'Cause if so.:ho



I'm hoping its set in the future, being a sci-fi and all.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

INCEPTION IS FILMING RIGHT NOW IN JAPAN. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Fuck yes. 

My gawd, they must've told Nolan a funny ass joke or something. He looks like he's about to pass out.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2009)

*replying to page four*

The only extra I watch are the bloopers.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> *replying to page four*
> 
> The only extra I watch are the bloopers.



Sometimes they don't have bloopers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

Japan, eh? So it's gonna be weird.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> Sometimes they don't have bloopers.



Then I watch deleted scenes


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

But those are boring.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2009)

THEN I DON'T WATCH EXTRAS AT ALL, VERDAMMIT!


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

Why don't you watch extras?!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2009)

Because I only like bloopers and deleted scenes, the rest is all tl;dw !


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

You should watch the making of..., they are so interesting.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2009)

I never like those, because it takes away from the final product if you see it during production, like greeenscreens and stuff.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

I guess it's only for aspiring filmmakers. 

I love watching them, get to see what happens behind the camera and the process of making the film. If anything, it makes me respect the final product more than taking away from it.


----------



## Shade (Jun 18, 2009)

What's this I hear about Nolan not wanting to work on Batman 3?


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

Shade said:


> What's this I hear about Nolan not wanting to work on Batman 3?



It's all bullshit.

Goyer said: "'I believe he said if we can find the story that he's happy with, than he would return....You know, talk to him after he finishes 'Inception,' which he's shooting right now. That just started shooting.'"

He also said that he and Nolan are talking about the story, so those rumors that Nolan isn't going to work on Batman 3 are false.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, the budget is too high for this. I mean, the prestige wasn't a wild success. In fact, the only huge films he's done are both Batman movies.

It will probably flop, but you never know.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

It might be a Canadian currency since the rumored budget came from a Canadian newspaper. So in US currency is might be around $175 million.

But nobody really knows...


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't think it'll flop...when the previews are gonna come out and they're gonna say "from the director of TDK" and people are gonna be all psyched and see it


----------



## Shade (Jun 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's all bullshit.
> 
> Goyer said: "'I believe he said if we can find the story that he's happy with, than he would return....You know, talk to him after he finishes 'Inception,' which he's shooting right now. That just started shooting.'"
> 
> He also said that he and Nolan are talking about the story, so those rumors that Nolan isn't going to work on Batman 3 are false.



It most likely is bullshit, but what about the notion that he wanted to continue the story with the Joker character in Batman 3? That's not out of the question considering his vision of the Joker. Apparently, Ledger's death shook him, obviously ending his vision of a hypothetical sequel featuring him, which is why he would not want to continue.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> I don't think it'll flop...when the previews are gonna come out and they're gonna say "from the director of TDK" and people are gonna be all psyched and see it



Didn't work whenever a movie that used: "From the director of the Matrix". Or from Tarantino/Rodriguez for Grindhouse.


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2009)

Those movies looked shitty to begin with. Matrix 1 was awesome, the others..not so much


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> Those movies looked shitty to begin with. Matrix 1 was awesome, the others..not so much



You're speculating that the trailers for Inception will be awesome. Point is the directors name won't attract 100,000,000 worth of people.


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2009)

When I see a trailer for a brand new movie thats coming out, I expect some good shit on that trailer..I go see movies with a gut feeling that its gonna be good..I don't go movies based on most reviews(just on games cause those are worth 60 bucks >_<).

Well Nolan is directing it so yeah..I expect it to be awesome

it wont attract the same amount of people as TDK but when you here "director of TDK" you think to yourself "that movie was the shit, maybe I should check this one out". So yeah pointing out the directors name imo would convince people to come and check it out..unless it really does suck


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> When I see a trailer for a brand new movie thats coming out, I expect some good shit on that trailer..I go see movies with a gut feeling that its gonna be good..I don't go movies based on most reviews(just on games cause those are worth 60 bucks >_<).
> 
> Well Nolan is directing it so yeah..I expect it to be awesome
> 
> it wont attract the same amount of people as TDK but when you here "director of TDK" you think to yourself "that movie was the shit, maybe I should check this one out". So yeah pointing out the directors name imo would convince people to come and check it out..unless it really does suck



I'm not disagreeing with you on the quality of the film. Most people here though are interested in movies. Hence, Nolan is usually a popular name. I'd go see it just because of Nolan. But I don't represent most of the public. 

For it to be a hit, it needs an AWESOME trailer, which will make a good first week. It needs good word of mouth(reviews, both from public and critics), and needs to be....commercial, which I think this movie would be.

But when was the last time there was a massive hit on a movie that wasn't a sequel, remake or adaptation? I dont even think the first Matrix was that popular.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ Yea, I'm hoping it has an awesome trailer as well. We'll see. 

And I don't think they will have a problem with getting in money. Worldwide the film should get roughly $400 million if the trailer is decent.



Shade said:


> It most likely is bullshit, but what about the notion that he wanted to continue the story with the Joker character in Batman 3? That's not out of the question considering his vision of the Joker. Apparently, Ledger's death shook him, obviously ending his vision of a hypothetical sequel featuring him, which is why he would not want to continue.



I don't think Nolan has ever said he wanted to put the Joker in Batman 3. It was just a rumor.

And yea, Ledger's death shook him, but he still continued to edit the film seeing Ledger's face anyways.

The only thing that has been clarified about Batman 3, THE ONLY THING, is that Nolan will only return if the story is right and Nolan wants to do it. That has been clarified by Goyer and Nolan, himself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmmm, Chee, perhaps you can answer this question: What was the last movie to make 400 million that wasn't a sequel, remake or adaptation?


----------



## Roy (Jun 19, 2009)

District 9 will make that much ..or is that based on a book also?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont even think the first Matrix was that popular.


The Matrix did around 450mill worldwide.


Roy said:


> District 9 will make that much ..or is that based on a book also?


District 9? There's pretty much no buzz around that movie. Plus, it doesn't really seem like a accessible film.

As for Batman 3, I would think WB would've had some sort of deal with Nolan before handing him 200mill for Inception.


----------



## Roy (Jun 19, 2009)

But it looks awesome..I liked the trailer 

or maybe I liked the part where it said Peter Jackson


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, Chee, perhaps you can answer this question: What was the last movie to make 400 million that wasn't a sequel, remake or adaptation?



World wide. And that's only if there is enough hype around it and the trailer is great.

Rain Man, which is a drama, hit around 400 million world wide. I'm sure Inception can hit around that area.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> It sounds like they are shooting this film all across the world, I heard they are filming in Alberta Canada, Los Angeles, London, Tokyo, Paris, and in Tangiers, Morocco.
> 
> Architecture of the mind? Sounding far from it.



If the mind is where your imagination is, if this movie is all in someone's head or something, then why imagine yourself in one place? I'd imagine in many exotic and exciting locations all over the world too, and take myself there if I could.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

Got another side, part of the screenplay, for you guys. Well...more for me cause I'm the only Nolantard on here...but...


*Spoiler*: __ 





> INT. LIVING ROOM - DAY
> 
> A LITTLE BOY plays on the floor. A phone RINGS. The Boy picks it up. Rogers' voice is heard on the other line.
> 
> ...






My guesses:
Grandpa is Michael Caine.
And I'm very positive that Leonardo DiCaprio is playing Steve Rogers now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2009)

wow, that's a lot of dialogue. I always hear that too much dialogue is a bad thing.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> wow, that's a lot of dialogue. I always hear that too much dialogue is a bad thing.



Didn't seem like that much...though a bit cliched.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

Dunno, we'll see how it will look during the actual movie?

The other sides I looked at are pretty short. That one and probably "Philippa" are probably the longest dialouge sides they have since they are both $2. The other ones, shorter ones, are $1.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

God, I love having connections.

Rest of the sides:


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Attendant said:
			
		

> INT. ELEGANT DINING ROOM. NIGHT
> 
> An ATTENDANT speaks to an ELDERLY JAPANESE MAN sitting at the dining table, back to us.
> 
> ...





			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> Philippa is practically the same side as James. This is probably not a real segment to the screenplay, this is probably only going to be used for auditions.
> 
> After the 'Rogers looks like he just got punched.' line in the James side there is a little bit more to the conversation:
> 
> ...





			
				Security Guard said:
			
		

> EXT. CASTLE WALL - MORNING
> 
> The JAPANESE SECURITY GUARD pulls his weapon and points it at Rogers.
> 
> ...



Castle?


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee did you pay for these? I think you're the only one that would xD..I myself can wait


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Naw, members at nolanfans.com gave them to me. 

Those guys are freakin' informed. One of the members, George, somehow got his hands on a plot outline that might be true.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

Like in a download or an actual paper with the outline?


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

No idea, all he said was this:



> Someone gave me some plot details awhile ago. I wasn't sure if they are legit, but i'm starting to think they are. Especially now that I read the James side.



He's been reliable so far, so...


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

I wouldn't dare read it, even if it was true. When I see the movie I wanna have that "oh shiiiittt" feeling and not that "I already know whats gonna happen" feeling. =/


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea, that's why I'm not posting it. Don't wanna ruin it. 

I read it cause I'm a curious little shit.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

Well how was it? You think its the actual plot outline?


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup, it fits perfectly with what I read in the sides. And its pretty believable to.


*Spoiler*: _Mild spoilers, nothing big_ 



Main character uses this dream/mind injection to get into the minds of other people to obtain information.




But I dunno, could be false. Never know.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

I feel like reading it now >.>


Don't post it though..I'm not good when facing temptation. >_<


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll post the details that aren't very spoilerish. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> - I think Michael Caine is going to be DiCaprio's father
> 
> Someone gave me some plot details awhile ago. I wasn't sure if they are legit, but i'm starting to think they are. Especially now that I read the James side.
> 
> ...






Eh.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm reading and clicking the spoiler on and off so I don't get everything xD..The Michael Cane thing, I think would have been pretty obvious.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea, when I read the 'grandfather' part in the James sides, I knew that was gonna be Michael Caine.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

Nolan sure likes sticking with a familiar cast, even though Michael Cane is awesome so it really doesn't matter. It would be cool seeing Christian Bale in a scene as a business man or something. Just a little cameo for us fans


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

It's just Ken Watanabe and Michael Caine for this one. I don't think Bale will pop up. :ho


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats what Nolan wants us to think. And then BAM! We hear someone with a British accent and when the camera turns to the person ..I have that whole scene planted in my head


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Batman pops out in mid-scene. AND BAM! Inception is actually Batman 3! 

That's why this movie is so secretive. :ho


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

And Martial Horror said it wasn't gonna make big money


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Once everyone finds out about Batman, the box office will skyrocket. :ho


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

Batman? You mean InDeception


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

It's all one big lie. Leonardo is actually the Riddler.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2009)

Roy said:


> And Martial Horror said it wasn't gonna make big money



lol, well, my reasoning is better than Chee's, who thinks just because a movie made 400,000,000 like 10 years ago means that Inception will be a big hit.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

And Joseph Gordon-Levitt is the Joker and Ellen Page is Selena Kyle ..We saw through Nolan's lie 

Your reasoning must be better than mine also cause I agree with Chee


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2009)

Roy said:


> And Joseph Gordon-Levitt is the Joker and *Ellen Page is Selena Kyle* ..We saw through Nolan's lie



I'd fucking hate that.

Audrey Tautou or bust.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ Ditto. Audrey for Catwoman. 



MartialHorror said:


> lol, well, my reasoning is better than Chee's, who thinks just because a movie made 400,000,000 like 10 years ago means that Inception will be a big hit.



I think that this movie might be a big hit IF AND ONLY IF the advertising, trailer and hype around it is pretty sucessful.

I only used that example because it wasn't an adapted film and it still got a large amount of money in the box office.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I don't see Audry in the cast list so


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Ellen Page is a lie to.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

But she's hot


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Bah, Audrey is hotter.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

Megan Fox would be a great Selena Kyle..but horrible Catwoman


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2009)

Roy said:


> Megan Fox would be a great Selena Kyle..but horrible Catwoman



Megan Fox can't act for shit.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

But she's hot as hell


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2009)

Roy said:


> But she's hot as hell



Too trashy for Catwomen.

And...


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

I knew that long time ago..still haunts me


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2009)

Inception teaser trailer to play before Inglourious Basterds on August 21st.



> While people continue to whip themselves up into a frenzy over BATMAN 3 and what may or may not be happening with that film, they forget that director Christopher Nolan is filming a project right now. INCEPTION might not have any men in bat suits but Nolan has certainly proved himself as a director worth following no matter what project he's working on. What we know about INCEPTION could fit into a thimble at this point: it stars Leonardo DiCaprio and Joseph Gordon-Levitt (among others) and that it's a "contemporary sci-fi actioner set within the architecture of the mind." But we're about to learn a little bit more about the film.
> 
> On August 21st the first teaser trailer for INCEPTION will debut in theaters despite only about a month of filming having been completed. The teaser will debut in front of INGLOURIOUS BASTERDS, just another reason to see Tarantino's latest. I'm still trying to lock down an exact runtime (is it a :20 logo teaser or something more substantial?) but we know we're getting something. Considering how mysterious the production has been thus far, I'm exciting to see if Nolan and his crew have something equally as perplexing planned for the marketing campaign...



Just what can defeat Lady Tsunade?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 10, 2009)

Remember the TDK teaser, it was just the bat symbol for a minute. It could've had some dialogue with it too, but still.


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2009)

Teaser has been leaked on the internet but WB is doing a good job of taking all of them down fairly quickly. The HQ one will be up on Monday but:

twinLtwinV

If you have Quicktime.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 22, 2009)

oh what the fuck


----------



## Grape (Aug 22, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I did. I'm simply not sure that TDK could be topped and think that it would be wise of Nolan moved on. I dunno.....maybe to do another comic book movie.......LIKE THE FANTASTIC FOUR(kidding kidding......that would be interesting to watch though).
> 
> But I am glad he's taking his time with it. At least, if it's made, Nolan didnt rush into it.



It can be topped.

Most are just caught in the hype from Ledgers death. So be you :0

p.s. that teaser blows :/


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 22, 2009)

TDK can easily be topped in quality...what can't be overcome is that its the first _completely_ awesome comic book movie. Even if a better one comes after, this one will be the first.


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2009)

> p.s. that teaser blows :/



Why?


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

Show me the sauce i will be the judge of that myself


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2009)

It's only avaliable to download right now (Link and you have to have quicktime). WB keeps removing it off of youtube. 

The fight in the hallway looks freakin' weird but so cool.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

That hallway fight is weird looking like zero gravity  Or as if the gravity is constantly changing

thank you


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2009)

I have no idea but it looks so cool! It looks like the hallway is shifting or something and they are fighting in mid-air. It's so weird. :3


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Why?



IDK, just didn't like it >.<

dont get me wrong, leo + nolan might be > than bale + nolan


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2009)

You didn't like that wierd hallway fight scene? 

Even though the video sucks and you can barely see the fight

I wonder if that was Joseph Gordon Levitt fighting Leo...


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2009)

It was alright, but I feel like I have already seen it (the effects) somewhere...

I'll definitely see it though. Leo is in my top 5 for best actors. I just think the teaser should have been a bit better... it felt jumbled together :0

This is the plot line from imdb for it... "A CEO-type becomes involved in a blackmailing scandal."

Which has been over done IMO. This will have to be on level with The Departed for it to be good. Which Nolan might be able to pull, but that's asking a lot.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea, it does look familiar, like The Matrix (a lot of people on IMDb say it looks like The Matrix). But I really loved the look of it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks interesting.  Not sure if it will be any good or not.  Leo seems to be involved in several major projects.  I guess I should expect to see a lot of him...


----------



## Roy (Aug 23, 2009)

The hallway fight looks like a fun scene.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 24, 2009)

Just watched that trailer. Looks really cool, and I'm excited for another Nolan movie. The cast looks solid and with nolan at the helm, it should be incredible.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 24, 2009)

Not sure if you're talking about the bootleg, or WB's release....sooooo
Inception Trailer


This is going to be crazy.
I think I'm going to try and avoid all info on this movie. 'Tis what I did with The Prestige.


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5VDKVqvo8M[/YOUTUBE]

My GAWD, HD is purdey. <3


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 24, 2009)

Could possibly be the best-looking summer film of 2010.  Iron Man 2 being the runner-up.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks interesting, tho whats with the loud buzzer sound?

Lets hope the script is tighter than Dark Knight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2009)

It looks.............gay. But to be fair, most teasers do.


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Looks interesting, tho whats with the loud buzzer sound?
> 
> Lets hope the script is tighter than Dark Knight.



So far it is. Nobody outside the film company knows anything about it besides that one sentence description released by WB.

Edit: Welp nevermind about that. Some french girl on nolanfans just leaked some of the script. I'm not reading any of it though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 24, 2009)

Here are the rules-once inside:

1.You see into their mind; They see into your's.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 24, 2009)

omg the kid from the lady in white is in this.

looks good.

from imdb: "A CEO-type becomes involved in a blackmailing scandal"

^^i wouldn't have got that from the trailer.

looks like dark city mixed with matrix or something.


----------



## Grape (Aug 25, 2009)

I want to say Matrix Chee, but it could be one of the XMen movies and a mix of (and yeah, this will sound very odd) What Dreams May Come... no idea why that film comes to mind lol


p.s. I don't like that hallway scene so far... blatantly obvious harnesses :/


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> I want to say Matrix Chee, but it could be one of the XMen movies and a mix of (and yeah, this will sound very odd) What Dreams May Come... no idea why that film comes to mind lol
> 
> 
> p.s. I don't like that hallway scene so far... blatantly obvious harnesses :/



Hmm. Yea, I agree with you. They should've just made JGL and the other two guys fly without them.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> No way. His films like Memento and The Prestige kick ass. :ho
> 
> I can wait for Batman 3.



Men, those sure are great and some of my fav movies!
So this movie "Inception"...can you give some more detail about it?! Its about the architecture of mind...but could you add some more?! 
Anyway i'll be looking forward to it considering who does it.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> Men, those sure are great and some of my fav movies!
> So this movie "Inception"...can you give some more detail about it?! Its about the architecture of mind...but could you add some more?!
> Anyway i'll be looking forward to it considering who does it.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to read anything until Nolan releases it cause I really do wanna enter this movie with a clear head.

I already read a bunch of possible spoilers a couple of months ago that are becoming more and more true and I think I'm spoiled enough. D:


*Spoiler*: _Possible plot and spoilers_ 



Rumor is that Leonardo enters peoples dreams (there is one scene where the do it on a plane, and at the end of the trailer Leonardo wakes up in a plane D: ) to extract information for a company. Then his wife gets murdered, he gets blamed for her death and is black-mailed by the same company.  Then there is that whole thing of sci-fi, which is wacky as can be. Or something along that, I ain't reading anything else.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm not going to read anything until Nolan releases it cause I really do wanna enter this movie with a clear head.
> 
> I already read a bunch of possible spoilers a couple of months ago that are becoming more and more true and I think I'm spoiled enough. D:
> 
> ...



Thankis for the spoilers anyway and i totally understand your view about it Sometimes reading spoilers and all that just takes alot of that "surprise" and "impact" that a movie has by itself when watching it without any previous spoiling.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Cero (Aug 25, 2009)

Im still confused as to what this movie is about :\ The trailer doesn't give me any insight into the setting, plot, or anything besides that Leonardo DiCaprio is in it


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2009)

Cero: Yea, but its also just a teaser. Usually teasers don't give out a lot of information.


----------



## Cero (Aug 25, 2009)

Really? That makes sense, on a side note, whats DiCaprio's other movie that is coming out? He has this like mobster accent and goes to some asylum?


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2009)

Shutter Island.


----------



## Cero (Aug 25, 2009)

That one looks tre bien! I want to see it


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2009)

> Trailer Placements: 12/25/09
> 
> ** Sherlock Holmes: (ATT) Clash Of The Titans (TR1) / Inception (TR2) - COMBO RT 2:30 - New Trailers*
> * Sherlock Holmes: (ACC) Cop Out (TR1) New Trailer
> ...



Trailer coming out with Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Roy (Dec 12, 2009)

fook yeah


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> Trailer coming out with Sherlock Holmes.



Reason #2 to see Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2009)

Reason number one being that RDJ is fookin' hot!


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

The top fell over (inceptionmovie.com and click the fallen top) and the poster is out:


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

omg...


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Leo looks like Chris Nolan in that poster.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey does, doesn't he? XD Same hair style and everything.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Joseph Gordon-Levitt looks freakin' sexy in that tux in the trailer.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

He reminds me of Heath.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Yea, he does. 

That one dude in Spiderman was supposed to have JGL's role but he had a schedule conflict. I don't really care for the guy so I'm happy that JGL got it.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

Which dude, Tobey McGuire?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 15, 2009)

looks interesting.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

The son of the Goblin dude.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh. Ehh, he's like whatever. =/


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Yea, exactly. I'm glad he wasn't casted.

Hopefully we'll get a plot synopsis once the trailer comes out. CEO involved in a blackmail scandal doesn't even began to cover it.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm thinking they'll keep quiet about a lot of the main details.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Same. All the cast members say that they won't say anything because Nolan wants to present the film in a certain way.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

We'll probably have to watch the movie 3 or 5 times to understand it completely. :ho


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Once or twice, if its like Memento.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't think it'll be as mindfucking as Memento, but still. At least 3 times for fun.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Hopefully it will be Memento with Dark Knight dazzle.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

But more Memento than anything.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes. 

I wonder how CGI-heavy this film is gonna be. Nolan hates CGI but since its a sci-fi its bound to have a lot.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm guessing just the city and some of the action scenes.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

I wonder what the water symbolizes.

The water in the glass, and when Leo comes from the bathtub, and the water in the poster. Lots of water. 

Nolan is an idiot. He said that he has to make a shorter film next time cause he had to get up two times to go to the bathroom while watching TDK. And there he goes making a film with lots of water! Jeezus that man!


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

I was gonna say nothing, just for looks, but knowing Nolan it probably does have some hidden meaning.

Nolan has bladder problems


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

It's all that tea he drinks. D:

The maze thing pops up everywhere to. Ellen Page's character name is Ariadne from Greek mythology, I think, and Ariadne had something to do with a maze.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

The maze thing from the mini-game?


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

The Inception title is made out of a maze. And yea, the mini game too.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

fffuuuu. you're right


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Heck yes I'm right. I'm always right. 



Did you see my post in Anti Twilight? I quoted this lulzy article that is talking about the poster.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

I know. 

Yeah, the Leo one with the water was lulzy


----------



## Chee (Dec 16, 2009)

"apparently he didn't get the memo, so he decided to fight off the water with courage and a gun."


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 16, 2009)

Mother of god, this thread has been going crazy.

New trailer?  Or just a new one-sheet?


----------



## Roy (Dec 16, 2009)

New poster.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2009)

looking forward to Shutter Island more in terms of what Leo is doing

but this still looks great


----------



## Chee (Dec 16, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Mother of god, this thread has been going crazy.
> 
> New trailer?  Or just a new one-sheet?



New trailer comes out next week. pek



Kilowog said:


> looking forward to Shutter Island more in terms of what Leo is doing
> 
> but this still looks great



They both look like great films but since I'm a Nolantard I have to say that I'm looking forward to Inception a bit more.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be honest, that teaser poster looks terrible.


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I'll be honest, that teaser poster looks terrible.



Terrible you say?


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Not as cool as the Leo one, but I like how the title is made out of buildings.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

I like it. But you're right, not as cool as the first one.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Im sure this will be the weakest Nolan film  Or maybe im being harsh after TDK


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Im sure this will be the weakest Nolan film  Or maybe im being harsh after TDK



Insomnia was his weakest film.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

^Thats actually true.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Well true but im saying this might just take the cake.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Roy said:


> ^Thats actually true.



That's because it was a remake of some Norwegian film and Nolan didn't write the script. All the films that the Nolan brothers have written have been either good or great.

Insomnia was good though, with another director it might've been worse. But then again, I hear that the film that it was based off of was much better.



Vault said:


> Well true but im saying this might just take the cake.



Can't really say until we see the new trailer. Teaser didn't give away much.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Why Leo though ? I dont really like him and is only "GREAT" in 1 movie imo


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2009)

I actually like this new one-sheet the best.  It draws your eye to some crazy places.

The second one was just like, "hur hur, I'm the Joker only not really".


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Why Leo though ? I dont really like him and is only "GREAT" in 1 movie *imo*



Bolded the answer.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Well ofcourse i had to since trying to say what i think is ultimate fact would be dumb and ignorant. Ok may i ask you how many movies was he great in?


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Well ofcourse i had to since trying to say what i think is ultimate fact would be dumb and ignorant. Ok may i ask you how many movies was he great in?



Shutter Island looks good. He was great in Revolutionary Road, Titanic (even though a lot of people disagree), Gangs of New York, and I really liked him in Catch Me if You Can.

I still need to see The Departed, but as you can see, that film is nominated in the MotD thread. So he outta be good in that.

He's a decent actor, I wouldn't judge him in this film till he actually does something other than look out of a helicopter and come out of a bath full of water.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2009)

The problem with Titanic wasn't DiCaprio... it was the script.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

I kinda like Titanic. 
Not ga-ga over it like some women are, but its decent.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

The only "GREAT" performance from him i thought was catch me if you can, The departed being a close second. You havent watched it  Thats blasphemy

And Titanic i wont even go there


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 22, 2009)

Vault said:


> The only "GREAT" performance from him i thought was catch me if you can,



May I remind you of a little show called Growing Pains.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> I kinda like Titanic.
> Not ga-ga over it like some women are, but its decent.



I'll say this much... it's the definitive Titanic film, and should never be replicated... unless the director has a better storyline in mind.  One more engaging then a hot rich chick falling in love the least likely of men, only to have that love torn apart.  But until that director comes along, Titanic is the best we're going to get.


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> May I remind you of a little show called Growing Pains.



Did you even watch that show, Vono?


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Trailer is out...but its in French.

The Last Airbender

Watch it while you still can, WB might take it down any hour.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Trailer is out...but its in French.
> 
> The Last Airbender
> 
> Watch it while you still can, WB might take it down any hour.



Another link(from the source)... just in case.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 23, 2009)

Even in French, that looks amazing.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Found it on Youtube.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TctbmXjKalI[/YOUTUBE]

We seriously need an English version, dunno why WB does this. Just release the cursed thing! D:

That one part where the train is going through LA without a track looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 23, 2009)

^Copyright claim and the video is gone already, darn.

I just saw the teaser for the first time. I like Dicaprio (especially in Romeo and Juliet) and love Nolan (Memento), so good mix. 

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea, just noticed that. That sucks, darn you WB!

At least I got my fancy dancy animated gif before it was taken down.


----------



## Roy (Dec 23, 2009)

Trailer


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Can't wait for English and HQ. So we know what the heck they are saying.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2009)

Damn missed it


----------



## Roy (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone speak French? D:


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 23, 2009)

My French is limited and there's a few keywords I don't understand, but it doesn't seem there is much more information in this trailer than there was in the trailer.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 23, 2009)

What it Leo holding at the end?


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

In the part where the water implodes in? 

No idea.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 23, 2009)

Before that.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

A gun?

Haha, I have no idea what you are talking about. :3


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, he's holding a gun in the poster picture, but he seems sort of flick something out when he's walking through that kitchen.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea, I was looking at it again and it looks more like a cylinder than a gun.



Kinda looks like a silencer, but I dunno. The lighting isn't all that great.

The gun is in his left, silencer in the right.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh yeah... definitely a gun/silencer.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Dec 28, 2009)

The new trailer is out.  I think people can die in their dreams in this movie, and I get the feeling Ellen Page will die in this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

After seeing the trailer at Sherlock Holmes, I am anticipating this movie even more. I still don't know what the fuck it's about though.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 28, 2009)

Also saw this trailer when I went to see Sherlock Holmes. This is definitely one to watch for in the coming year.


> The gun is in his left, silencer in the right.


Actually, it's the other way around.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

Yea, I'm not too good with my left and right. 

Awesome trailer. 
Props to WB for letting nothing slip out.

Oh and props to anyone who gets the "joke":


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> After seeing the trailer at Sherlock Holmes, I am anticipating this movie even more. I still don't know what the fuck it's about though.


Ditto.

This is how I feel as well.  It will either be one of the best movies of the year; or it will be confounding from start to finish (The Box).

Chee definitely has it backwards.  Gun is on the right.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

FFFFUUUUU. I still can't decipher left from right without making an 'L' with my left hand much less figure out which side is which on Leo. 

You know how hard it is to take directions from a passenger when you have to think for an entire minute of which way is right and which way is left?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> FFFFUUUUU. I still can't decipher left from right without making an 'L' with my left hand much less figure out which side is which on Leo.
> 
> You know how hard it is to take directions from a passenger when you have to think for an entire minute of which way is right and which way is left?



Chee are you posting while high?


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

No. 

Why would you think that?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 28, 2009)

Maybe your not high instead just a blonde?



The gun is clearly in his right hand. lol

SO the thing in his left is a silencer?


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

No, brunette. 
I still can't snap my fingers either. 

I get A's and B's in my classes when I don't even try, so I'm not completely dumb.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Maybe it's a mirror image!


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

Whatever, the image isn't important.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2009)

Just some of my initial impressions regarding the trailer.

I have liked every Nolan project I have seen so far.  So isn't he due to make a bad one?

Joseph Gordon-Levitt.  He might end up being the star of this show.  He's definitely impressed me in the teaser trailers.  What is up with 3rd Rock From The Sun actors suddenly resurrecting their careers (Dexter)?

Ellen Page.  Something tells me Vono might not like this film.  

Michael Caine, Cillian Murphy, and Ken Watanabe.  Nolan likes to use some of the same actors when he makes his movies.  Not a negative at all.

I'm still waiting for a Robert Downey Jr/Christopher Nolan project.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

I would totally rape a Robert Downey Jr/Christopher Nolan project. 

Rukia, you gotta be kidding though. JGL has shown nothing of his talent in these teasers. 
All he's done is fight in a hallway and look angry out of a taxi cab.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2009)

He has presence then.  

Seriously, I am looking forward to seeing him in this movie.  Especially after he was so good in 300 Days of Summer.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

He looks sexy, that's whut. 

Mmm...fighting in business suits. I like that. :ho

300 Days of Summer?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2009)

* 500 Days of Summer.

You probably only saw him in GI Joe.  

Martial needs to see Memento and you need to see Battle Royale before arguing with me.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

Nah, I saw 500 Days of Summer. He was good in that one.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 29, 2009)

Man, that was an epic trailer.  Looks brilliant, man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

You know what I hate? Summer 2010. Fuckin' ridiculous.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Summer 2010 is gonna be fucking awesome. Iron Man 2, Kick-Ass, Inception and Toy Story 3. 

Oh, and this movie is gonna come out July 16th, 2010. I dunno why they keep saying Summer 2010. :|


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

Because they're assholes.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> Summer 2010 is gonna be fucking awesome. Iron Man 2, Kick-Ass, Inception and Toy Story 3.
> 
> Oh, and this movie is gonna come out July 16th, 2010. I dunno why they keep saying Summer 2010. :|



Are you daft?  July is during the summer.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

No, I mean that they should just replace 'Summer 2010' with 'July 16th, 2010'. I know July is in Summer, it should just be more specific.


----------



## Disturbia (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking forward to see it. It reminds me so much of Memento. Nolan always makes very good mindfuck movies.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 29, 2009)

I do agree with Rukia though, isn't Nolan due to mess up a project?
He's been getting so much attention lately, it's risky.
I'm hoping so hard he won't turn Shyamalan on us.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> I do agree with Rukia though, isn't Nolan due to mess up a project?
> He's been getting so much attention lately, it's risky.
> I'm hoping so hard he won't turn Shyamalan on us.



Careful now... don't confused "messing up" with "making a sub-par movie".  Because even sub-par for Nolan is pretty decent.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2009)

What is Nolan's worst movie so far?  Insomnia?


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Insomnia is his worst film, but it isn't bad at all. Just not as great as his other five.

I'd rate them:

1. Memento
2. The Dark Knight
3. Following
4. The Prestige
5. Batman Begins
6. Insomnia


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2009)

My god.  Joseph Gordon-Levitt really does deserve an Oscar nomination for his work in that trailer.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 29, 2009)

was he in it?
that kid is a great actor, i couldn't even tell he was Cobra until they showed him without the make up.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> was he in it?
> that kid is a great actor, i couldn't even tell he was Cobra until they showed him without the make up.



He's the guy looking out of the taxi cab, before Tom Hardy (that's Tom Hardy, right?) shoots. And then he is running down an upside down room, towards the end of the trailer.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 30, 2009)

i love that feeling of impending doom towards the end of the trailer


----------



## Roy (Dec 30, 2009)

English trailer.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks very interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2009)

Bugs Bunny's mind is the scene of the crime.  I have to admit I laughed because of how random the spoof was.

The trailer has me worried the more I watch it.  I have a message for that masked gunman asshole.

"PLEASE DON'T HURT THE SCARECROW!"


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2009)

That spoof was so stupid, yet somehow funny.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks okay.


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

Christopher Nolan finally talks about Inception...but gives up nothing.



> On Sunday, the staff of Los Angeles Times Calendar section will be previewing key 2010 releases by Hollywood. This is an early look at one of the articles in that package.
> 
> Christopher Nolan So what exactly is “Inception”? That’s a popular question after a visually dazzling but enigmatic trailer was released for a film that didn’t exactly clear things up with its title.
> *
> ...



So...I guess it won't be less than two hours but no IMAX scenes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2010)

It seems like this should be a good movie.  I will be really disappointed if Nolan fails to deliver.


----------



## Roy (Jan 13, 2010)

He's never failed before. I don't see why he would fail here.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2010)

These writer/director types don't bat a thousand.  He's due for a flop.

I don't want my expectations to be too high.  So I think pessimism is the way to go this time.


----------



## Roy (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe he'll fail, but not this time. He's got a great with this whole film. Its just up to the audience to see if they're smart enough to actually understand it or not.


----------



## Chee (Jan 14, 2010)

I dunno, we know little to nothing about this film so I can't say much. I do love the trailers though, but that's just the Nolan-fangirl in me talking.


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

Jesus Christ the cinematography in this film is gorgeous!

First production still is released:


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 17, 2010)

When I say the most recent trailer, I got the feeling that either this movie could be awesome...or Nolan's Heaven's Gate.


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

Vono, do you still want to strangle Ellen Page?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Vono, do you still want to strangle Ellen Page?



Ehh, I don't hate her anymore. Though that commercial where she's visiting a elementary school class and she says "Back in my day" drives me up the wall.

Bitch is like four years older than me, she can't use that phrase yet.


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

What commercial? 

Why did you suddenly hate her too? You had her in your set for like months.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> What commercial?
> 
> Why did you suddenly hate her too? You had her in your set for like months.



Fatigue I guess.

Oh, she said "when I was a kid." My point still stands.
[YOUTUBE]vHFUwFgu5w4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

Yea, she is a bit young for using that phrase. 

And why the fook would she be a special guest for some shitty elementary school?


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, she is a bit young for using that phrase.
> 
> And why the fook would she be a special guest for some shitty elementary school?



22 is old Chee.  Very old


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

She's still able to play a teenager in highschool. Ain't old.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 17, 2010)

Fact of the matter is... she's not "a kid".  She's an adult.

And it's not an ad for an elementary school, it's for Cisco (they make wireless router bullshit).


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2010)

Below is new information and sorta-spoilerish. Don't read if you don't want to know.

Inception viral marketing re-begins with a fake instruction manual for the PASIV device, the "dream machine" used in the film:




They are dream security people who extract or protect thoughts from being stolen or getting into the wrong hands. Other information beside that is kinda hazy and nothing too specific.

Leonardo's character is named Dom Cobb who is an "Extractor" and apparently the bad guys are called "Projections".

New footage was shown at both ShoWest and Wondercon but the public probably won't see it until the new trailer comes out, I'm assuming, with Iron Man 2.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad we finally have some info about the plot.

Now I'm even more excited.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2010)

Pictures 




*Spoiler*: _more_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

I want a dream briefcase.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow.  Props to the Nolan brothers for being thorough.  They really went into great detail designing that device.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2010)

Jonah Nolan isn't involved in this movie. Chris is going solo with an original idea for the first time since Following. 

Jonah doesn't really do much, he had the idea for Memento but the short story is different from what happens in the film.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Inception to be a huge 200 million dollar movie (TDK's budget was roughly 185 million, I think).



Budget is actually 160 million.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting article.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

Wait, there is more than one Nolan?


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2010)

Yup. 

There's Chris, Jonathan, and the moron brother who got his ass in jail.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

Did he get busted for directing child porns or something?


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2010)

No. 

Matthew Nolan killed someone back in 2005. He was arrested in early 2009. Then he tried to escape prison in late 2009.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

Murder runs in the family.


----------



## Roy (Apr 6, 2010)

lol           .


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2010)

brb, fapping over the awesomeness.


----------



## Bart (Apr 15, 2010)

I cannot wait for this film 

Nolan has never disappointed me, and I don't think he's going too, especially if this is a film similar to that of the Matrix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2010)

It does look pretty good, but it also seems like it might be confusing as all fuck-out.


----------



## Chee (Apr 22, 2010)

Viral marketing finally gets its gears moving:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEItJLwvsF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 23, 2010)

This movie is no closer to making any sense.

Are those copies of TDK on the shelf in the background.  XD


----------



## illmatic (Apr 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> Viral marketing finally gets its gears moving:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEItJLwvsF0[/YOUTUBE]


`Curiouser and curiouser!'


----------



## Chee (Apr 23, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> This movie is no closer to making any sense.
> 
> Are those copies of TDK on the shelf in the background.  XD



Ya know, I just can't see the TDK on the shelf. 

I saw the Following poster of course. I must grab a magnifying glass to see the TDK DVDs.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2010)

This is probably the movie I'm excited for the most, I plan to pretty much avoid any exposure till it comes out so I can fully enjoy it.


----------



## Chee (Apr 23, 2010)

I lol'd. 

Nolan making a mafia movie next?


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> Ya know, I just can't see the TDK on the shelf.
> 
> I saw the Following poster of course. I must grab a magnifying glass to see the TDK DVDs.



Note: I was tired and hungover when I watched this, but I definitely saw a row of blu-rays in the back.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 23, 2010)

Really want to see this.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2010)

Two words: Bad. Ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, this movie is gonna be either the coolest movie ever or a giant flop.

There is no possible in-between.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2010)

I think of the HK movie Election when I see that poster.  It's not very original.  Looks cool though.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I think of the HK movie Election when I see that poster.  It's not very original.  Looks cool though.





wut.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2010)

Hong Kong movie titled Election.  A film about Triads.  

I can't watch that teaser anymore Chee.  I'm so worried about Scarecrow.  I don't think things will go well for him in Inception.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2010)

Still wut.

But JGL is so bad ass. Just look at how he stands in the poster. He drips with sex.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> Two words: Bad. Ass.



Ugh!  That's some awful photoshopping.  Whoever made that poser needs to go back to college.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2010)

Photoshopping looks fine.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> Nolan making a mafia movie next?



Nah.  He is just passing judgement on datass.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2010)

wutass? 

Ellen is so flat. har har har


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Nolan prefers girls like Ellen.  :ho


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> Photoshopping looks fine.



It looks _okay_.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Nolan prefers girls like Ellen.  :ho



Wrong! 





excellence153 said:


> It looks _okay_.



You should see the A-Team poster. Terrible lighting on Murdock, doesn't match the rest.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't be naive Chee. 

That is just a cover for his actual tastes.  :ho


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> You should see the A-Team poster. Terrible lighting on Murdock, doesn't match the rest.



Wait, you mean the first photo they released?  That was actually a well-lighted photo... they just post-processed the shit out of it and that's what made it ugly.


----------



## Chee (Apr 29, 2010)

No, this one:



Murdock's face is the only one with a shadowed face while the other three are clear.

Oh and higher resolution:


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmm I can't see the higher resolution.


----------



## Chee (Apr 29, 2010)

Bah. Comingsoon.net probably disables hotlinking or something.

Right here:


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. Joseph Gordon Levitt and Micheal Caine are in this movie? I gotta see this shit now.


AHHHHH SHEEET AND CILLIAN MURPHY TOO? Chee Imma pay for your ticket too.

Holy crap even old ass Tom Berenger too? Damn so many big people.


----------



## Chee (Apr 29, 2010)

The ever-so-sexy Marion Cottillard is in the film too.


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2010)

*Official Plot Synopsis*



> Acclaimed filmmaker Christopher Nolan directs an international cast in an original sci-fi actioner that travels around the globe and into the intimate and infinite world of dreams. Dom Cobb (Leonardo DiCaprio) is a skilled thief, the absolute best in the dangerous art of extraction, stealing valuable secrets from deep within the subconscious during the dream state, when the mind is at its most vulnerable. Cobb’s rare ability has made him a coveted player in this treacherous new world of corporate espionage, but it has also made him an international fugitive and cost him everything he has ever loved. Now Cobb is being offered a chance at redemption. One last job could give him his life back but only if he can accomplish the impossible—inception. Instead of the perfect heist, Cobb and his team of specialists have to pull off the reverse: their task is not to steal an idea but to plant one. If they succeed, it could be the perfect crime. But no amount of careful planning or expertise can prepare the team for the dangerous enemy that seems to predict their every move. An enemy that only Cobb could have seen coming. This summer, your mind is the scene of the crime.


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2010)

^Perfect.


----------



## Chee (May 6, 2010)

But wait, I have better gifts to bring:



High res: Linda Chung



> This summer's most anticipated film, Christopher Nolan's Inception, is still unfinished with a July 16th release date. But I've learned it screened for the cast and their reps on Monday. And people were knocked out. "It was beautiful." Insiders there are gushing it's "incredible work" by Leonardo DiCaprio, Marion Cotillard, and Ellen Page.
> 
> 
> Read more:


----------



## Chee (May 6, 2010)

Marion Cotillard is smoking HOT in that poster.


----------



## Chee (May 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na-QYe-w7Es[/YOUTUBE]

I HAVE CUMMED BUCKETS. HOLY SHIT!@J!OP!!!!!!!! CRAPPY CAM VIDEO BUT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT! AMAIZNG!!!!!!


----------



## excellence153 (May 7, 2010)

Chee said:


> But wait, I have better gifts to bring:
> 
> 
> 
> High res: Linda Chung



I want to own that one-sheet.  So much.


----------



## Chee (May 7, 2010)

Bootleg, cam quality of the third trailer. I haven't seen it myself, waiting to see it in IMAX.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptO_iF1Iotk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2010)

Nice one, Chee 

I have a feeling that Tom Hardy will steal the show in this film, considering he's one of the best known actors of his generation in my honest opinion.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2010)

The best part of Iron Man 2 was definitely the Inception trailer.  It will probably fail to live up to the hype too though.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2010)

I believe that this movie shall be awesome.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The best part of Iron Man 2 was definitely the Inception trailer.  It will probably fail to live up to the hype too though.



Get out


----------



## Ema Skye (May 7, 2010)

:33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

There's no way this movie isn't going to be badass to the max. BADASS TO THE MAX.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2010)

Damn, the use of "Surface of the Sun" during the trailer's escalating dramatic sequences, in addition to the stunning cinematography, is just ridiculously brilliant.

EDIT: And the race to take down the quality releases of the trailer has begun.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 7, 2010)

Inception Trailer #3


----------



## Adonis (May 8, 2010)

Okay, I'm officially out of the loop.

Am I missing something, or did everyone else get privately hyped for this movie and I missed my session, because all I'm seeing is buildings going sideways, explosions, and people floating to dramatic music.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Okay, I'm officially out of the loop.
> 
> Am I missing something, or did everyone else get privately hyped for this movie and I missed my session, because all I'm seeing is buildings going sideways, explosions, and people floating to dramatic music.


There could be no details on the plot and my hype would be nearly the same.

I liked The Prestige, Memento, and Insomnia.  I thought The Dark Knight was decent.  Nolan to this point has been pretty reliable.  His involvement and a talented cast are enough to make me hopeful that this will be good.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2010)

The trailers have all been fairly promising, and the Nolan name just gives you the push to get excited.


----------



## illmatic (May 8, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Okay, I'm officially out of the loop.
> 
> Am I missing something, or did everyone else get privately hyped for this movie and I missed my session, because all I'm seeing is buildings going sideways, explosions, and people floating to dramatic music.



Guess its the "From the director of The Dark Knight", that caused most of the hype.

The "WTF just happened trailer"  factor also plays a part in the hype.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 8, 2010)

Of Course _no one can tell you what Inception is_; you have to witness it for yourself.


----------



## Chee (May 8, 2010)

I'm totally dodging everything right now until I see the trailer tomorrow. But I did see their new updated website.  

The soundtrack on the website is AWESOME.


----------



## excellence153 (May 8, 2010)

Dude, Chee... the trailer is sick.

I hope your theater has good bass.


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2010)

Hans Zimmer delivers again, I think this shit gonna be amazing.


----------



## Bart (May 8, 2010)

Chee, I'm still wondering about dream sequences.

I'm curiously if the whole physics behind such a thing will be similar to the Matrix, except that things are possible by either party depending on willpower to defy the laws of physics, as seen in the trailer.

I still have a feeling that the equivalent of Agents are the people who are having the dreams, due to them having a tad bit more willpower than the invaders, i.e. Dom.


----------



## Chee (May 8, 2010)

I think the bad guys are called Projections. Leonardo and gang are called Extractors. I dunno, it was just the terms used in the Mind Crime game.

About to see Iron Man 2! They better have the Inception trailer attached or I will rage.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2010)

In the new trailer, I thought it was really mean when Leo yelled at JGL.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2010)

I hope the epic score for this film is released at the same time that it comes out in the theatre. I hate waiting an extra 3 months for the tracks to a movie.

Once the HD version of the latest trailer is out, I can't wait to make a trippy animated set.


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

I fucking orgasmed when I saw the trailer.

























No. I didn't. But in my mind I did. Mindgasm.

Detective, the soundtrack comes out a few days before the movie (Chee knows all cause I stalk all).

And you can hear a piece of the soundtrack right now when you just enter the main page of their movie website. It just plays automatically.


----------



## BAD BD (May 9, 2010)

BRRRRRRRRMMMMMMM


----------



## Detective (May 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> Detective, the soundtrack comes out a few days before the movie (Chee knows all cause I stalk all).
> 
> And you can hear a piece of the soundtrack right now when you just enter the main page of their movie website. It just plays automatically.



Thanks.

I isolated the link and saved it to my HD. The part of the score I really want the full version of is the track that starts up after Leo says he's ready at 1:12(it took the entire trailer to another level of mind blowing). I'm not sure if Zimmer actually composed that or if it was specifically made for the trailer. All the trailer music so far has been produced by Mike Zarin of Sencit Music.



[YOUTUBE]Yv1VmkcNlU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

I love the beginning of the track, sounds so...I don't know how to describe it. Kinda sounds like 28 Days Later at first I suppose.


----------



## Bart (May 9, 2010)

Tom Hardy didn't disappoint; utterly an awesome actor.


----------



## Roy (May 9, 2010)

I hope the soundtrack for this will be good. Even though I'm expecting more of The Dark Knight sound.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 9, 2010)

The trailer was pretty cool. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

So, Chee, we goin' to go out and see this together, right? Like, a date? :33


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2010)

Crazy it's already been decided that Chee and I will be going.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

Fuck that!  I'll fight you over it.


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2010)

_*Ignites Lightsaber*_

Let's dance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

You wanna jazz dance, prick?


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2010)

No ballroom dancing?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

How about we double-team her? I bet she can take it, she has strong legs.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

Wow Chee, you're one...lucky? gal.

On another note, I can't wait for this movie. Hopefully it leads to more Nolan/Leo team ups.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

Chee is a lucky girl.  She has quite a meat wagon rolling up her way. We might even have MartialHorror over later for a synopsis on our performance, and maybe some direction.


----------



## Bart (May 10, 2010)

Crazy, there is only one Lord of the Ring, me; and he does not share power.

On another note, the one track teaser from the soundtrack is just awesome on a gigantic scale.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Chee is a lucky girl.  She has quite a meat wagon rolling up her way. *We might even have MartialHorror over later for a synopsis on our performance, and maybe some direction. *





ha sounds about right.


----------



## illmatic (May 10, 2010)

It was troublesome trying to tell the difference with them in the real world or in the a dream during the trailer.


----------



## excellence153 (May 10, 2010)

I wanna know what Chee looks like.

This is a now a Chee thread.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 10, 2010)

This movie looks fucking amazing. It might beat even Memento.


----------



## Roy (May 10, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> I wanna know what Chee looks like.
> 
> This is a now a Chee thread.



Member Picture Thread, brah.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2010)

Oh, you guys. :ho



excellence153 said:


> I wanna know what Chee looks like.
> 
> This is a now a Chee thread.



What Roy said. 



illmatic said:


> It was troublesome trying to tell the difference with them in the real world or in the a dream during the trailer.



"Dreams feel real while we're in them. It's only when we wake up that we realize something was actually strange."


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> I wanna know what Chee looks like.


Imagine a nerd.  

I thought the trailer was a bit sad.  JGL is handcuffed to an elevator and left to die in the dreamscape.  I hope he escapes somehow.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUU RUKIA. 

I know, ARTHUR DON'T DIE.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2010)

Arthur is doing all of the hard/dangerous shit in the trailer.  So I really don't like his chances.  

Glad JGL got the role.  I like James Franco, but I don't think he would have done as well.


----------



## Roy (May 10, 2010)

I don't look like a nerd. :ho


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2010)

Roy, you are the definition of a nerd.


----------



## excellence153 (May 11, 2010)

*goes to Member Picture Thread*

Welp, my curiosity is finally fulfilled.

Continue on.


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Roy, you are the definition of a nerd.



I said I don't _look_ like a nerd. Not that I'm not one.

But.. really? Why do you think? 

In an Inception related matter: My friend is taking to to go see it on IMAX...for free.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

^^ I'm seeing it in IMAX too. 12:00 at night on opening day. MUST BE FIRST IN LINE. YES.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRszF0EoLEc[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking awesome, and this ain't even Hans Zimmer!


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

Hans Zimmer isn't what he used to be though. He has hasn't made a great soundtrack in a while.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes was an awesome soundtrack. 

And he collaborated with James Newton Howard on The Dark Knight.


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

If you compare it to Gladiator, TPotC, and Black Hawk Down.. it's just fine. It is pretty good though. I'm not bashing it or anything. 

Collaborated?  That soundtrack had Zimmers stamp all over it.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

I think he just scored the actiony scenes while James took the more drama centered scenes.


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

I've listened to enough Zimmer and Newton scores to know who's doing what. I can see why Zimmer was the lead role in this, but still. Fuck that.  

Zimmer has been rehashing his once great material over and over again. DO SOMETHING NEW FOR CRYING OUT LOUD.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

He did. Sherlock Holmes. I don't think he has ever used a banjo and an accordion before in a soundtrack. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

Hmm. Pirates might have used some. Can't be certain though. But obviously an early 1900's(?) time-centered movie cant use his trademarked "dunnnn. duuuuun DUN DUN DUUUNNN BOOM POW" sound.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

lol, I don't remember if it did.


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

I want Howard Shore to team with with Nolan.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 11, 2010)

This looks interesting. (Unsurprisingly, considering that it's Nolan.) I'll be sure to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> I want Howard Shore to team with with Nolan.



Shore's being saved for the Hobbit


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

Pshh. If anyone can write back-to-back orgam-worthy scores it's Howard Shore.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

David Julyan had a nice score for Following and Memento, but after that the rest sounds the same.


----------



## chubby (May 11, 2010)

I missed out on seeing Avatar in IMAX, so hopefully this will make up for it.

Also, holy balls at the number of actors/actresses in this film that I recognize.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2010)

Hans Zimmer hasn't done a great soundtrack in a while?  Oh Roy.  You disappoint me.  He was robbed of an Oscar last year.

Listen to this shit.  It was amazing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zIzy3laQck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

I can't wait to hear the Inception sound track. Especially if he keeps that BRRRRRM sound. :ho


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Hans Zimmer hasn't done a great soundtrack in a while?  Oh Roy.  You disappoint me.  He was robbed of an Oscar last year.
> 
> Listen to this shit.  It was amazing.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zIzy3laQck[/YOUTUBE]



Are you fucking kidding me?   Michael Giacchino's score not only fit in _perfectly _ with his film, it was also a superb stand alone score. Get the fuck outta here. Not to mention that Michael Giacchino was all over the place last year. Writing multiple scores, not just one. That was definitely Michael Giacchino's year.


----------



## kaz (May 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?   Michael Giacchino's score not only fit in _perfectly _ with his film, it was also a superb stand alone score. Get the fuck outta here. Not to mention that Michael Giacchino was all over the place last year. Writing multiple scores, not just one. That was definitely Michael Giacchino's year.



Clint Mansell > Michael Giacchino.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

Bah, they all sound good to me.


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

kaz said:


> Clint Mansell > Michael Giacchino.



Lol. No, not right now. Michael Giacchino is making his mark right now. Clint Mansell's Moon soundtrack was awesome though.


----------



## kaz (May 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> Lol. No, not right now. Michael Giacchino is making his mark right now. Clint Mansell's Moon soundtrack was awesome though.



Giacchino is an extremely average composer.

Clint's Moon was easily the best of last year.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

Yea, Moon was fantastic.


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

Giacchino is more consistent. Have you even listened to his Lost soundtracks? He knows how to capture the ambiance of a moment. 

Easily? Clinton Shorter - District 9, Hans Zimmer - Sherlock Holmes, Taro Iwashiro - Red Cliff would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

Ugh, he's the guy that does the Lost soundtracks? I fucking HATE Lost's music.


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

Why? It fits in perfectly with Lost.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

I never watched the show, but listening to it as my family watched it, it was fucking irritating. It's not a good stand alone soundtrack at all.


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

It's actually better than you would think. It's not just that famous "DUN" sound. Theres a lot more classical pieces put into it. 

That being said... last year was a horrendous year for soundtracks. There were some gems here and there, but the whole year fucking lacked big time.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

Eh, last year was the first year where I saw a shit ton of movies. Most of them had good soundtracks.


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

Ah, well you've been missing out. Previous years have been golden. 2006 was especially nice.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2010)

Tom Hardy is getting a lot of praise in all of the Inception discussion forums.  I guess people liked him at the end of the last trailer.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

Yea, I was still into Narucrap back in 2006.

Tom Hardy looks awesome.
I'm totally gonna ship Arthur/Eames once more pics are released. Get some gay photoshops going. :ho

*Eames takes off pants* You mustn't be afraid to dream bigger darling.
*Arthur likes. Likes a lot.*


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2010)

Lol. Chee and her homoness


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

Fuck yes. 

I can't ship Face/Murdock forever. Gotta have a new pairing to victimize. :ho


----------



## Roy (May 12, 2010)

If I can stick with Conan then you can stick with whatever fandom you're with right now.


----------



## kaz (May 12, 2010)

Roy said:


> Giacchino is more consistent. Have you even listened to his Lost soundtracks? He knows how to capture the ambiance of a moment.
> 
> Easily? Clinton Shorter - District 9, Hans Zimmer - Sherlock Holmes, Taro Iwashiro - Red Cliff would like to have a word with you.



LOST soundtracks are pretty sub-par if you ask me.

Honorable mentions, but Moon was way above them.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

Roy said:


> If I can stick with Conan then you can stick with whatever fandom you're with right now.



That's impossible for me.


----------



## Roy (May 12, 2010)

July needs to come...now.


----------



## excellence153 (May 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> I never watched the show, but listening to it as my family watched it, it was fucking irritating. It's not a good stand alone soundtrack at all.



I really must agree with you.

But holy shit, listen to Star Trek's soundtrack.  Gorgeous.

Hans Zimmer did Cool Runnings.


----------



## Roy (May 12, 2010)

You can't bash MG and then praise him all in one post.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

Star Trek's soundtrack was good. Didn't leave an impression on me though.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2010)

Star Trek had an amazing soundtrack.  You aren't giving it enough credit.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

I hardly remember it.


----------



## excellence153 (May 12, 2010)

Roy said:


> You can't bash MG and then praise him all in one post.



Can and did.  :ho

And Chee, you're crazy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTqJjwJxlm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Ah, okay. Now I remember the sound.

I haven't seen that movie since it came out. Give a fangirl a break.


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Ah, okay. Now I remember the sound.
> 
> I haven't seen that movie since it came out. Give a fangirl a break.



Why are you not owning it yet?!


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

My parents rented it from Netflix but I wasn't in the mood to watch it.


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

I have it downloaded.


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Oh, aren't you snazzy Roy. 

You done with Lost? I want a new sexier Inception gif so hard.


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2010)

The HD version is up on Apple Movie Trailers.  GO GO GO!

Also, what the shit is this, IGN?


Kinda back-handed, don't you think?

It's like they're saying Nolan isn't allowed to direct anything else besides Batman.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Star Trek's soundtrack was good. Didn't leave an impression on me though.



It was still awesome but I agree it's nothing like Shore's work on the LOTR trilogy or Zimmer with Gladiator as well as with Badelt on the Curse of Black Pearl, or even, most definitely, the variety of Williams pieces.

P.S. Is it just me or has Wikipedia changed it's scheme?


----------



## Spartacus (May 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> It was still awesome but I agree it's nothing like Shore's work on the LOTR trilogy or Zimmer with Gladiator as well as with Badelt on the Curse of Black Pearl, or even, most definitely, the variety of Williams pieces.
> 
> P.S. Is it just me or has Wikipedia changed it's scheme?



Nope, the seach field has moved up from the left side to the upper right corner, and some minor other changes and tweaks. Was put off by it a bit as well.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2010)

Nice set, Chee.  I just know that JGL will steal the show.

I'm not sure about the female characters.  I think the Nolan brothers have struggled with female characters in the past.  They write shallow uninteresting females... or maybe I am just punishing them too much for Rachel?  Hilary Swank in Insomnia didn't blow me away either though.


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Nolan said that Marion plays a "twisted" character. She'll probably be like Natalie in Memento, but have more impact since Mal is Dom's wife.

And I want to hump JGL so hard. He looks goooood in that suit.


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Nice set, Chee.  I just know that JGL will steal the show.



Doubtful.  He might give DiCaprio a run for his money, but I don't think he'll do much else.

But I may eat my words!


----------



## Ech?ux (May 13, 2010)

I just came all over my keyboard. The cast, the premise, the cgi, the acting, the director... Holy mother fucking shit.


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2010)

Before Chee steals it, can someone make me a decent-quality gif of the part in the newest trailer where JGL is running down the hallway then suddenly the gravity gives out?

Will definitely rep.


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Shut up Excellence. I need that gif so I can stare at his sexy ass! 

Laex is pretty quick about making gifs:

Link removed


----------



## Ema Skye (May 13, 2010)

Chee is a horrible set thief, always stealing my ideas


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2010)

Just put in the request.  Thanks, Chee!


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Chee is a horrible set thief, always stealing my ideas



Well, I was planning on using that bad-ass Arthur image anyways, you just got to it first. 

I bet you got into my head via dreams and decided to mind-heist me!


----------



## Ema Skye (May 13, 2010)

Oh you and your silly chit chats 

Trust me I went to one of your dreams and you were having a threesome with Sharlto and Nolan, it was scarring


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

What? Why Nolan? It wasn't Nolan. 

It was Sharlto and JGL. 

Although Nolan isn't half bad looking. :ho


----------



## Ema Skye (May 13, 2010)

How would you know? people usually forget important parts of their dreams


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

That's true. 

Russian WB director or something saw the film: nail uv lamp

Roughly translated:



> she says dicaprios acting is genius, he has absolute focus of what he wants to achieve in each scene
> 
> the film is big on visuals, is very stylistic, and has a tremendous soundtrack
> 
> ...



It's also about 2 hours and 20 minutes long without credits, and its also unfinished. Person is also biased since she works for WB.


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

^Lol. But we're biased as well. Almost everyone here is a Nolantard.


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Everyone? I _am_ *The* Nolantard. 

I don't have half the posts in here and the TDK thread for nothing.


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

I knew Nolan before you did.


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Nuh uh. 

When did you first know about him? Huh?


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

If my memory serves me correctly.. you started your Nolaness after/around the time TDK came out. I had been following that movie and Nolan since the end of Batman Begins


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Ass. 

I'm still more obsessed.


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

Feels good man.  

Only because Conan takes up all the space.


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

See? That's why I'm better than you. I can obsess over Sharlto Copley, District 9, A-Team, Batman and the Joker, Christopher Nolan, Inception, and JGL all at the same time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 13, 2010)

I really loved Memento. Inception looks like a bad ass movie.Might even be movie of the year.


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> See? That's why I'm better than you. I can obsess over Sharlto Copley, District 9, A-Team, Batman and the Joker, Christopher Nolan, Inception, and JGL all at the same time.



Not even. Your obsessions are periodically. If theres Nolan news you'll obsess over Nolan, if theres A-Team news you'll obsess over A-Team etc. My obsession for Conan is everlasting. v_v


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Pft. It's equal distribution. 

Just cause my sets change doesn't mean my obsessions change.


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2010)

Guys guys... let me settle some debates in here by just saying this:  I'll probably be the first one out of any of you to meet Nolan.


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

hmm. No, I don't think so. I have the luxury of living in Los Angeles. Where theres bound to be a premiere.


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Fuck you guys. 

Always ruining my dreams.


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2010)

Roy said:


> hmm. No, I don't think so. I have the luxury of living in Los Angeles. Where theres bound to be a premiere.



  I'll see you there, Roy.

Plus, I'm not talking about some pussy premiere.

Working for/with him.


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

lol yeah. and i'll work for Conan.


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2010)

Roy said:


> lol yeah. and i'll work for Conan.



I'm pretty sure that's anyone's dream job.


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Pssh, you guys. I'll meet Nolan...in his bedroom. KA CHING.


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, after he's done having sex with hot bitches and you have to clean up the room. :ho


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2010)

FUCK YOU ROY! 

YOU RAPE MY DREAMS. POR QUE!?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 14, 2010)

bahaha. 

Honesty at it's bitter best.


----------



## excellence153 (May 14, 2010)

Roy said:


> Yeah, after he's done having sex with hot bitches and you have to clean up the room. :ho



Boosh!


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2010)

You guise are mean.


----------



## Roy (May 14, 2010)

But don't be sad, Chee!! You can still steal his ideas on his next films for us. :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (May 14, 2010)

the only adjective guise in here is the one you pull over your head in thinking you'll ever even SEE Nolan


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2010)

No way. I'm already spoiled enough over Inception. I don't want to know what's going on in his mind!


----------



## Roy (May 14, 2010)

Echo% said:


> the only adjective guise in here is the one you pull over your head in thinking you'll ever even SEE Nolan



Hey! It can happen. I have good luck when it comes to meeting my heroes. Do you wanna see this cool pic of Conan O'Brien and I?


----------



## excellence153 (May 14, 2010)

July seems so far away.

Off-topic rant:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just got positive rep from someone calling me an idiot, saying that I shouldn't flirt in the member picture thread.  Geez, there's so much damage control on this forum, it's stupid.


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2010)

Roy said:


> Hey! It can happen. I have good luck when it comes to meeting my heroes. Do you wanna see this cool pic of Conan O'Brien and I?



FUCK YOU!!!! 







BAWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 14, 2010)

commercial looks boss


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2010)

The anticipation for this movie is crazy. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFkxOyncMVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## excellence153 (May 14, 2010)

That was annoying.

But accurate.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2010)

Chee.  This is a new spoof, isn't it?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY69-AgUmDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (May 15, 2010)

Yea, I posted that in the convo thread. I fucking love that mash-up.


----------



## excellence153 (May 16, 2010)

So I have bad news for you guys.

That trailer music isn't Hans Zimmer.


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> So I have bad news for you guys.
> 
> That trailer music isn't Hans Zimmer.



Yea, that was done by Zack Hemsey.

I believe this one is Hans:


----------



## excellence153 (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, and the first trailer was done by Mike Zarin.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2010)

Since Up has so many scenes that work well with the Inception trailer... it has gone up a few notches in my book.


----------



## Sahyks (May 16, 2010)

Finally saw a trailer, it looks like a great movie that's very much so on my agenda to go see.


----------



## Koi (May 23, 2010)

I am super excited for this movie.  Every time I see a trailer or commercial two things cross my mind:

1) Holy shit this movie looks awesome
2) I MUST OWN THE OST

Seriously, even the little snippets of the score they put in the commercials is fan-fucking-tastic.  I can't wait.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2010)

Sadly, the soundtrack from the trailers and ads aren't going to be in the OST.


----------



## excellence153 (May 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> Sadly, the soundtrack from the trailers and ads aren't going to be in the OST.



I'm keeping an eye out for the song from the most recent trailer.


----------



## Chee (May 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _character  posters_


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2010)

Fuck yeah.  The Point Man is awesome.


----------



## Koi (May 25, 2010)

Those posters look awesome.  Fuck Ken Wantanabe is so hot.  And I can't wait until I get my first, "Hey, you look like that girl from Inception!" when this comes out lol.



Also ORANGE AND BLUE!  



Chee said:


> Sadly, the soundtrack from the trailers and ads aren't going to be in the OST.



WHAT NO


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> Those posters look awesome.  Fuck Ken Wantanabe is so hot.  And I can't wait until I get my first, "Hey, you look like that girl from Inception!" when this comes out lol.



Which girl..Marion Cotillard? 



> Also ORANGE AND BLUE!



ha YOU CAN'T UNSEE IT.

but those posters are pure sex.


----------



## Koi (May 25, 2010)

Ellen Paige.  Though I haven't gotten it as much since I cut my hair super short.


----------



## Bart (May 25, 2010)

Tom Hardy is the forger 

You mustn't be afraid to dream a little bigger, darling.


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Sadly, the soundtrack from the trailers and ads aren't going to be in the OST.



Thats usually the case from any trailer music. It's well known that music from the trailer isn't from the original score. Doesn't mean the music will be bad or anything.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> Ellen Paige.  Though I haven't gotten it as much since I cut my hair super short.



Ah, gotcha.

ha, I could see that being really annoying around the time Juno came out.


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

Marion Cotillard is smokin' hot. 

And yes, Ken Watanbe is looking sexy in that poster. 

I noticed the orange and blue straight away.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2010)

Orange and blue is so overdone, bro.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Orange and blue is so overdone, bro.




*Spoiler*: _C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!_


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

^CMX THAT WAS THE SMILEY I WAS TALKING ABOUT!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2010)

Seems we got a league of gentlemen forming here.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2010)

Roy said:


> ^CMX THAT WAS THE SMILEY I WAS TALKING ABOUT!!!!



Dear Roy,

Would you like to subscribe to the coveted society of badasses who use the BroFist smiley? Please send your response ASAP. 

Sincerely,

Detective(Formerly Superman)

P.S: This is not Spam Junk Mail. Also, currently only myself and CMX use this - - - >


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnceUG0qbsI[/YOUTUBE]

New footage starts about 9 seconds in. It's kinda crappily edited, but the new footage is nice...a bit spoilerly.


*Spoiler*: _New photos_ 




More here, I can't get the direct link:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2010)

Don't ignore us, Chee. We will brofist your vag.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnceUG0qbsI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> New footage starts about 9 seconds in.
> 
> ...



OH SHIT, WATANABE'S CHARACTER ACTUALLY SAYS A COUPLE LINES IN THIS FILM. IT'S OVER, NOLAN WON.

....is what I would say if this weren't the Japanese version of the preview trailer(and aired during an interview with him), which his character is a major selling point to the audience.

Damn, no matter how many times I've seen some of the clips they've shown, the excitement continues to build.

BTW, is it too much that I have incorporated the music from Zach Hemsey's Mind Heist into my current ringtone and when my phone is in Vibrate+Ringtone mode, it uses the BRRM noise. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't ignore us, Chee. We will brofist your vag.



When speaking of FightClubBroFist, use it's physical manifestation of power - - - >


----------



## Bart (May 25, 2010)

Chee, I'm wondering; perhaps potentially spoilerish, but


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Arthur suggestively bad?


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea, that's the general consensus on the Nolan Fan forums, but its not a fact. 




CMX.


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

Oh yea, I forgot to mention. Movie is about 2 hours and 30 minutes long, about the same time as the Dark Knight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2010)

Oh, that's good news. Too many assholes tryin' to pack in a movie into 1:45. That is lame. I'd be happier if it were 3 hours, even. I like my movies like I like my men: long.


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, that's good news. Too many assholes tryin' to pack in a movie into 1:45. That is lame. I'd be happier if it were 3 hours, even. I like my movies like I like my men: long.



Seems INCEPTION is the EXCEPTION to your rules. 

... Anyways, here is a Dream Share Manual for your MIIIIND.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2010)

DAMN! You got to it first. I forgot to post it.


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> DAMN! You got to it first. I forgot to post it.



... I'll be honest. You didn't forget. But it's just a coincidence that I stole the idea from you posted first.

P.S: You should really increase your level of "internet" security, some "files" should not be left out in the open for others to see. :ho


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2010)

I totally forgot. SEE SEE?

CHECK THE TIME:



Second post, biatch. I got to it first. 

P.S.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

Nolanfans.com


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn, did I miss the gang-brofisting of Chee's vag?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

It's never too late to get in on that action. Pun intended.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

:Nolanbrofist

In the immortal words of Ken Watanabe:

SUBURASHIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2010)

I bring pics!


*Spoiler*: __ 















This right here:



Is the giant "hamster wheel" contraption they built for the hall way scenes. Someone prior to this claimed that they used wires to do the "falling and floating", but its actually JGL and two other stunt men fighting in a rubber/padded rotating hall.


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2010)

cooooooooooool


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

What kind of crazy city backdrop is that? Looks like there is a billion twin towers.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2010)

The World said:


> What kind of crazy city backdrop is that? Looks like there is a billion twin towers.



It's the dream world.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

Dream world? Uh oh I'm not liking what I'm hearing.

I put my faith in you Chee.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 2, 2010)

Hahah, I just went back and read the first few pages of this thread -- I love how it was almost a pure Batman debate. Great stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

Dream world for dreamy romance scenes. pek


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet jeezus, I need to buy this.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes Leo is a Dark Knight.... pek

Inception on the front cover overshadowing even Thor and Toy Story 3 







................awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

He actually looks semi-badass on that. Weird.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2010)

Its on youtube, watch it quickly it might be removed soon despite the false title.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2010)

A clever fake title.


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2010)

Scans from the Empire magazine:



Too many pages, I'm not copying and pasting the picture URLs here, just go there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2010)

Talk about lazy, Chee. :taichou



Or are you too busy fappin'?


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 4, 2010)

Chee said:


> I bring pics!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Are these from a screener?


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2010)

I dunno, someone just posted those pictures on NolanFans.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

New viral site is up:

LeechPack

It was found by some commercial on a channel that asked people to text "wakeup" to 5500. All I am getting right now is "access denied." but someone got that information.

Basically its a fake blog.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

Saw a couple more trailers for this. I'm not sure what I think anymore. It looks like it could be decent, but now that part of the mystique is gone it seems like it could be mediocre. 

I'll have faith for now.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 7, 2010)

Nolan's beard


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Nolan's beard





He's so good looking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks to me like he ate too many cheeseburgers.


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks to me that he's made out of pure awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

Then I should be a super sex oracle in comparison. You won't give me no play.


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2010)

Because you haven't paid for my movie tickets yet. 



TV spots #6 and #7, they both have new footage, new scores, and new dialog in them.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VCT2Hv04Dc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DCdkUZKhiA[/YOUTUBE]

Oh, and Hans Zimmer talks a bit about the score:



> "It’s a very electronic score. There is orchestra, but the electronics share an equal spotlight, and I also have Johnny Marr playing guitar. Besides Johnny and the orchestra, everything else stays virtual throughout the mix."


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

Obvious attempt at being Matrix is obvious.

I'm lookin' at you, second banner.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2010)

Just had to post this, fucking hilarious!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtntOtH-mNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

mind = blown 7/16

Chee I have faith now.


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looks to me like he ate too many cheeseburgers.



Someone doesn't know a well-structured man when he sees one. 

EDIT:  Chee, have you seen this yet?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2010)

I want to see this. NOW.


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Someone doesn't know a well-structured man when he sees one.
> 
> EDIT:  Chee, have you seen this yet?



Like a thousand times, man. 

Fokkin' love that hamster wheel hall way part.


----------



## Roy (Jun 10, 2010)

They haven't revealed Leo's characters full name, right?


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> They haven't revealed Leo's characters full name, right?



Dom(Dominic?) Cobb.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

Detective has all the answers.


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Detective has all the answers.



As requested, I've finished the background, credit & criminal check of that woman who wishes to become your sex slave, she's clean. Go forth my son and pillage the land.

The facts & truth will never escape me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

With such powers I should've consulted you on my team selection for that OBD tournament I'm in. I bet you could think up a good team combo for me that is within the limits and still can destroy all of fiction with ease.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 18, 2010)

*Inception Movie trailer*

Didn't see a thread for this

Trailer

I think this looks pretty beast...Dark Knight director directed this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh, xboxlivegrl, always a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 21, 2010)

^ lol i know


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Piiiiiiiiictttttuuuuuresssss_


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _More Piiiictttuuuuress_ 









And another two LQ TV spots:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m85kwVofTo0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf0-LTnnoL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Is this movie out already? I don't wanna see no more teases.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

Too bad. 

There's still a 4-minute TV spot that people are trying to find.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Watch all the promotional material and you saw the movie already, shit.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

So it wasn't four minutes, but here's the 2 minute featurette:



Arthur/Ariadne, fuck yea.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ellen Page and, I think, other people that worked on Inception have said that it's best to know as little of the movie as possible. Usually, I don't mind probing and digging for spoilers, but this time, I think, I'll respect the wishes of Nolan and crew. This movie's going to blow minds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

It better blow my mind and not be predictable "oh this is all a dream" stuff. :taichou Or "oh this a dream and that wasn't, but this part was even though it contradicts that but if you pay attention it wasn't a dream and this was and you're a dream" either.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

Well Chris Nolan said that this movie won't be one of those rug pulling twist movies...so...


----------



## Bart (Jun 22, 2010)

I still feel that Tom will steal the show from Leo and Joseph


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

They are spamming those new tv spots/commercials like crazy now.

It really makes me wanna see it, but it's also spoiling me too much.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

Bart said:


> I still feel that Tom will steal the show from Leo and Joseph



JGL and Tom look like they will be the funny parts of the movie, especially with the leg chair kick part. 



The World said:


> They are spamming those new tv spots/commercials like crazy now.
> 
> It really makes me wanna see it, but it's also spoiling me too much.



I've never even seen one on TV.


----------



## Bart (Jun 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> JGL and Tom look like they will be the funny parts of the movie, especially with the leg chair kick part.



Yeah


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

I love the part where Ellen Page is talking to Leo and she goes "Where in a dream?" WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

The World said:


> I love the part where Ellen Page is talking to Leo and she goes "Where in a dream?" WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?



JGL kissing Ellen = Best part everrrrrrr.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

OHMEGASH! JGL looks too old for Ellen! Everyone looks too old for her! She still looks like shes 15!

I gotta see it. 

Wait now you spoiled me on shipping Chee! I thought Ellen was hooking up with Leo or Cillian! Apparently she likes old guys! Damn hipster....


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

JGL is like 30 years old. 
Not to old. 

Bah, I thought everyone knew Marion was playing as Leo's wife.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

He can always cheat on a young nubile female mistress. 

It's all a dream anyway right?


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

And you say JGL looks too old for Ellen. Isn't Leo like 36 years old?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

I had a dream I was boffing a woman that looked like a teenaged version of Keanu Reeves crossed with Leonardo DeCaprio.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I had a dream I was boffing a woman that looked like a teenaged version of Keanu Reeves crossed with Leonardo DeCaprio.



Well, you didn't use the term nightmare so I suppose you enjoyed the boffing.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> And you say JGL looks too old for Ellen. Isn't Leo like 36 years old?



I said everyone looks too old for her. 

It's probably why Micheal Cera was a good fit, because his chicken bone arms won't break her fragile petite body. 

But I want her to end up with Cillian Murphy now just so they mix it up and have people guessing.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I had a dream I was boffing a woman that looked like a teenaged version of Keanu Reeves crossed with Leonardo DeCaprio.



So you were basically molesting a little boy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> Well, you didn't use the term nightmare so I suppose you enjoyed the boffing.


 When I woke up I didn't anymore. 


The World said:


> I said everyone looks too old for her.
> 
> It's probably why Micheal Cera was a good fit, because his chicken bone arms won't break her fragile petite body.
> 
> ...


  no! It was a harmless dream.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

I wouldn't mind having a dream humping Leo. My problem lies with Keanu Reeves and his ugly patchy beard.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 22, 2010)

I dont think its going to be good at all but i hope i am wrong


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> I wouldn't mind having a dream humping Leo. My problem lies with Keanu Reeves and his ugly patchy beard.


 He usually shaves. :33 I'd bone him either way.


Alucard4Blood said:


> I dont think its going to be good at all but i hope i am wrong


 I think it should be good, but I see a massive potential for failure lurking.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

But he looks like a woman when he shaves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Precisely.


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2010)

Lucid dreaming is the closest CMX gets to sex. Leave him alone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Shut-up, virgin.


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2010)

Having sex with your cats doesn't count. So you shut up, virgin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

I made it with a fat chick in her grandparents basement!


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2010)

pics or it didn't happen. or were cameras not invented back then, gramps?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

We didn't take pictures of it in my day. Too small and blurry to be of any use.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

Do a MS painting of it.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't wanna see a fat chick anyway. 

And yes I'm referring to CMX.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Too small and blurry to be of any use.



Aw, lacking in some fleshy lower regions? 

Looking forward to this movie, seeing both it and Avatar in Imax 3D.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2010)

Inception isn't in 3D Echo.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2010)

Good riddance. 3D is overrated. Unless I can actually enter the movie, that would be cool. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

Not in 3D you say? Thank the heavens!



It'll be re-released in 3D though.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2010)

Batman 3 is still on the border of being a 3D movie though, I seriously hope Nolan just goes with his guts and says no.

First "review" of Inception is out, its more like a small paragraph though:



			
				Peter Travers said:
			
		

> The mind-blowing movie event of the summer arrives just in time to hold back the flow of Hollywood sputum that’s been sliming the multiplex. ‘Inception’…will be called many things, starting with James Bond Meets ‘The Matrix.’ You can feel the vibe of Ridley Scott’s ‘Blade Runner’ in it, and Nolan’s own ‘Memento’ and ‘The Dark Knight.’ But ‘Inception’ glows with a blue-flame intensity all its own. Nolan creates a dream world that he wants us to fill with our own secrets. I can’t think of a better goal for any filmmaker. Of course, trusting the intelligence of the audience can cost Nolan at the box office. We’re so used to being treated like idiots. How to cope with a grand-scale epic, shot in six countries at a reported cost of $160 million, that turns your head around six ways from Sunday? Dive in and drive yourself crazy, that’s how.
> 
> Read more:



He gave the movie a 3.5/4, the same score he gave The Dark Knight. Memento was given a 4.5/5 (he used a different score system in the early 2000s).


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2010)

Ha! Like I need a review to tell me how epic this movie is. I knew that back when it was barley announced. Nolan can do no wrong.


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2010)

Interesting review 

Hopefully Nolan's consistency will remain for his role in Superman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> Batman 3 is still on the border of being a 3D movie though, I seriously hope Nolan just goes with his guts and says no.
> 
> First "review" of Inception is out, its more like a small paragraph though:
> 
> ...


 Batman in 3D?  WHY?!?! That makes as much sense as converting the Godfather into 3D. Bullshit.


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Batman in 3D?  WHY?!?! That makes as much sense as converting the Godfather into 3D. Bullshit.



ROFL


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2010)

Roy said:


> Ha! Like I need a review to tell me how epic this movie is. I knew that back when it was barley announced. Nolan can do no wrong.



Fuck yea. 



Bart said:


> Interesting review
> 
> Hopefully Nolan's consistency will remain for his role in Superman.



Nolan is just producing. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Batman in 3D?  WHY?!?! That makes as much sense as converting the Godfather into 3D. Bullshit.



I know right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

Producing = he is just there to fool people into thinking he is making it in order to increase sales. 

You know his name is gonna be all over the promo for that one.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2010)

Sort of like how Peter Jackson was all over District 9 ads and everyone who was a dumbass thought Peter was directing it.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2010)

Producers do a lot more than add a name though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, the promo will be something like this:

"From the man behind THE DARK KNIGHT and INCEPTION..." for Superman. Maybe they'll have a little asterix that says "producer" in unreadable print on a movie poster somewhere.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2010)

Another critic saw it, she's from Brazil:



> From twitter:
> 
> # anamariabahiana anamariabahiana
> 
> ...



Uau means "wow."


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2010)

Chee, you have 2000 posts on that Nolan Fans forum?  LOL.  You are even more of a movie nerd than I thought.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2010)

Yea, I'm the person with the most posts on there too.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 23, 2010)

i dunno if this movie will do well.

it may be too psychological for a summer film.

but i suppose if there are plenty of guns and explosions it may do OK


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Shit, I'mma watch it 5000000000 times myself just to make it a success.

You with me, Chee?


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm with you CMX. I have roughly $60 right now. That can buy me roughly 5 IMAX tickets until my birthday where I'll get more money.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2010)

Shit, I'm gonna straight up live in the Inception theater until it either comes out on dvd or they drag me out.


----------



## Bart (Jun 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> Nolan is just producing.



*Executive producing :amazed*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> I'm with you CMX. I have roughly $60 right now. That can buy me roughly 5 IMAX tickets until my birthday where I'll get more money.


 My offer is sitll on the table.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)

Fine CMX. Just this one time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Excellent choice. 

So are you gonna meet me in Colorado, or should I visit in wherever you live? :33


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, I don't want to drive and I don't want you to see where I live so...


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2010)

CMX you are like the worst stalker ever. I bet I can outstalk you any day. Even in your.........d r e a m s.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> Well, I don't want to drive and I don't want you to see where I live so...


 That could make things difficult. :taichou I'll just pay The World to stalk you and find your house. 


The World said:


> CMX you are like the worst stalker ever. I bet I can outstalk you any day. Even in your.........d r e a m s.


 You're on. Find Chee's house for me.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)

The World will never find me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

He's a good stalker, I heard. 

I don't see why you don't just get with me.  I got some sexy muscles.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 24, 2010)

you're all just fake NaruYamcha's 

sometimes you just have to take the pussy!!!


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's a good stalker, I heard.
> 
> I don't see why you don't just get with me.  I got some sexy muscles.



Do you have a stache?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> you're all just fake NaruYamcha's
> 
> sometimes you just have to take the pussy!!!


 I'm not quite sure what this means.  Explain yourself! 


Chee said:


> Do you have a stache?


 No. No, I do not.

I can barely even grow facial hair.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not quite sure what this means.  Explain yourself!


NY

and "taking" the pussy should be obvious


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, I never knew he was that serious business. 

I just knew he was a pervert and hated me for stealing two of his girls.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)

> "I'll say no more, except that Inception rewards the attention it demands...In this wildly ingenious chess game, grandmaster Nolan plants ideas in our heads that disturb and dazzle. The result is a knockout. But be warned: Inception dreams big. How cool is that?"
> 
> Read more:



Fuck yea.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2010)

On the namewhoring of producing. Imo, it's a pathetic way to do things.

The Wachowski's or whatever their names are do this HORRIBLY! It's like they use their names so much that people will think they directed it, but if it's a failure, they can pass it on the director. It annoys me. 

I mean, I understand why they did it for V for Vendetta, as the guy was a newbie. But for Ninja Assassin, they shouldve focused more on the director, as he had experience at that point(and V for Vendetta was lauded). It doesnt help that I suspect that they hijacked the production to a point.

As for Jackson's role in District 9.......I dont know. I dont think Jackson hijacked the production or anything, and I can see why his name was whored, so I'd excuse him.

But Nolan for Superman......I dont know. It seems like Nolan is placing himself in a position to where it can be taken as "If it's a success, I helped, and if it's a failure, well, I just produced it, not directed it."......

But I'm not sure yet. My biggest worry about Nolan is that he will pull a Goerge Lucas and get arrogant. From what I've read about his other movies, Nolan made his other movies as a collaboration with everyone else. Imo, a great director isnt great just for having great ideas, but being able to take criticism from his co-workers. "Inception" feels like a "Hey, look at me, I'm awesome." kind of movie. 

But at the same time, it's unfair to judge it yet. I hope its a great movie that makes a lot of money, because the future of cinema depends on it. Plus, Nolan has yet to make a failure, even though a few of his movies underwhelmed me.

Anyway, I KNOW WHERE CHEE LIVES! Er, state anyway. I dont remember the city.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 25, 2010)

Can't wait for this movie.


----------



## Roy (Jun 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Anyway, I KNOW WHERE CHEE LIVES! Er, state anyway. I dont remember the city.



Arizona             lol


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> On the namewhoring of producing. Imo, it's a pathetic way to do things.


one of your favorite directors, M. Night Shamalamyanawhateverthefuck, does this all the time.

I bet he even has a label gun in his house just so he can hear his guests say his name whenever they pick up a glass of water or sit on his furniture.

or when he's banging his wife he'll say M. night's "orgasm" brought to you by M. Night.


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2010)

> But I'm not sure yet. My biggest worry about Nolan is that he will pull a Goerge Lucas and get arrogant. From what I've read about his other movies, Nolan made his other movies as a collaboration with everyone else. Imo, a great director isnt great just for having great ideas, but being able to take criticism from his co-workers. "Inception" feels like a "Hey, look at me, I'm awesome." kind of movie.



Nolan admitted that the script had less of an emotional core until DiCaprio stepped in.



> Anyway, I KNOW WHERE CHEE LIVES! Er, state anyway. I dont remember the city.



No you don't!


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh yea, this is on youtube now, spoilers and stuff:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKeNqEws47o[/YOUTUBE]

And some cool photos here ()


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Nolan admitted that the script had less of an emotional core until DiCaprio stepped in.
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't!



But does that mean his acting or what? You dont know if that's just being overly generous or genuine(remember, Lucas was already in hijacking mode by the time of Return of the Jedi and he tends to make a point that the director who no one remembers was great with the actors, etc).

I dont want to sound like I think that Nolan is an egotistical douche, as there is nothing to really suggest it. I just avoid fanboyism by considering the possibility.

Raging Boner: Er....what? For one, Im not THAT much of a fan of him. I mean, he think he's good when it comes to staging scenes, but his writing has been flat since Signs. Two, I cant think of one movie that whored his name that wasnt directed by him. 

When they direct the movies, you expect name whoring, whether it's him, Scorsese, Spielberg, Tarantino, etc. It's only when the producers start namewhoring that I'm annoyed.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Nolan admitted that the script had less of an emotional core until DiCaprio stepped in.


I always liked Leo even as that retarded kid from Gilbert Grape 


MartialHorror said:


> When they direct the movies, you expect name whoring, whether it's him, Scorsese, Spielberg, Tarantino, etc. It's only when the producers start namewhoring that I'm annoyed.



i don't think i've ever seen spielberg, tarantino or scorcese put their names all over a title tbh


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2010)

Ah, that's what you meant. I refer to the marketing in general. Watch the trailer for Inglourious Basterds. It says "Watch war through the eyes of Quentin Tarantino" or something similar. Would you get that kind of line with anyone else?

Spielberg and Scorsese often have their name thrust onto us in trailers as well. 

Looking at some of his posters and trailers, I dont think Shyamalan whores his name any more than any of those guys. 

I mean, any director with a notable name will have a "Directed by insert name here". 

But as I said, there is nothing wrong with whoring your name as long as you directed it. In fact, you're supposed to do it. It's only when they arent the directors that pisses me off.

In fact, Tarantino is bad at this. How many times do we hear "Tarantino presents....Hero!" or something like that. Spielberg tends to do it too, and Michael Bay ESPECIALLY does it.

My favorite has to be Wes Craven for "They", even though Craven had nothing to do with making that movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

I actually almost watched "They" because Craven's name was on it. I didn't, but I bet it was bad, wasn't it?


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> But does that mean his acting or what? You dont know if that's just being overly generous or genuine(remember, Lucas was already in hijacking mode by the time of Return of the Jedi and he tends to make a point that the director who no one remembers was great with the actors, etc).
> 
> I dont want to sound like I think that Nolan is an egotistical douche, as there is nothing to really suggest it. I just avoid fanboyism by considering the possibility.





			
				Chris Nolan said:
			
		

> "I've incorporated a huge number of his ideas," Nolan said. "Leo's very analytical, particularly from character point of view but also how the entire story is going to function and relate to his character. ... It's actually been an interesting set of conversations, and I think it's improved the project enormously. I think the emotional life of the character now drives the story more than it did before."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

Leo vs Nolan in a cagefight: who you got?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 25, 2010)

they're both tall, but also pretty weak looking...damn, that's a tough call actually.


i think as they are now they're both weak shit's, but Leo, being a good actor may be able to pick up some decent fighting moves in preparation of a match faster than Nolan could.


that's my theory.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

My theory is that Leo probably has tried some kind of combat skills for his roles in Shutter Island and that lagoon movie (so he can fight off the hordes of fans wanting to eat his penis).


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually almost watched "They" because Craven's name was on it. I didn't, but I bet it was bad, wasn't it?



Yeah, although It's one of those forgettable bad movies.

Chee: Ah, thanks. That gives me hope.


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2010)

Well Nolan was on the set of two Batman movies with some kick ass fighting. Maybe he learned a couple of tricks.

But anyways, Nolan does the can-can with Wally Pfister the cinematographer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

So he's a poof?


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2010)

No, he's not a poof. Where ever did you get that impression from?  

And stop using British terms, you live in Colorado.


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2010)

CMX,


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

I saw some British comedies in my day, I am entitled. 

Anyone dancin' like that is a poof.


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2010)

It's a manly dance.


----------



## The World (Jun 25, 2010)

Leo could probably kick the shit out of Nolan.

Nolan's hands were meant for waving and directing not fighting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2010)

lol, Leo looks tougher.

Anyway, I was thinking that Nolan probably would be easy to get along with and probably has little ego considering just how many people are eager to work with him again. I mean, Michael Caine and Christian Bale have been in how many of his movies now?

Although Michael Caine seriously needs to drop Nolan and do "Jaws: The Revenge part 2: Flying Sharks", written and directed by me.

You know, if "Inception" flops, it might end Nolan's reign. Because if it does flop, studios might just presume it was the Batman title that made those movies hits.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 25, 2010)

i don't think it'll flop...it just _may_ not be well received from a summer audience


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2010)

It depends on what we call flops?

Movies like Blade Runner and Tron are often referred to as flops, when they actually made back their money(and even made some). They just didnt meet expectations.

Other aspects you need to consider is that even though it might cost 200,000,000 to make, it might need 300,000,000 to break even(because different companies put in money and get various %'s). 

I remember hearing Avatar(which cost 300mil) needed 750mil to break even. "Golden Compass" was a huge flop for the studio that made it, but made a shitload of money oversees(since New Line sold the rights for oversees profits).

I think the movie will make a lot of money, but remember the gamble: It's expensive as hell and lacks a preexisting fanbase. This might be another "Speed Racer".

But I hope it succeeds.


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, Leo looks tougher.
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking that Nolan probably would be easy to get along with and probably has little ego considering just how many people are eager to work with him again. I mean, Michael Caine and Christian Bale have been in how many of his movies now?
> 
> ...



lol, I'm sure Nolan will do a realistic horror some day. He said he was interested in doing other genres...except musicals. 

But ya know, we don't really know Nolan. We can only assume from what we're told by the actors. Both Ellen Page and Leonardo agreed that working with him, they saw no ego. Ellen said he's just a filmmaker and he enjoys what he does.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2010)

And here I was hoping to see "The Dark Knight: The Musical"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> And here I was hoping to see "The Dark Knight: The Musical"



Christian Bale singing in his batman voice =


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2010)

lol, I said the same thing about Memento.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Christian Bale singing in his batman voice =



Holy shit, that would be epic.


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey, did anyone ever find the trailer music for the 3rd trailer?  It's "Mind Heist" by Zack Hemsey.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea, it was posted like 10 pages back, I think.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2010)

Man, I just had to post this bad boy. It's some ad in LA or New York, I believe. It's still paint in progress but holy crap it looks cool already:


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

I Like how you cant see "From the director of" but can clearly see "the dark knight." Trying to dupe idiots into thinking its the sequel to TDK?


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2010)

They are still painting it.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 27, 2010)

it comes out 6 days before my birthday here

jack knows what he's getting himself


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 27, 2010)

This is hands down opening day for me. I dont care wtf is going on in my life, I WILL SEE THIS MOVIE.

Also, that advertisement is sweet. THATS how you do marketing.

EDIT: However, I would be so so so emotionally destroyed if this movie let me down. But honestly even though im normally a somewhat "dont get your hopes up person" im going into this thinking there's a 0% chance of it not being awesome.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, I'm already fucked on the hype. I've been following this thing like crazy since its...pun intended...inception. There's no way I can tell myself to calm down, its The Dark Knight all over again, no way am I getting rid of those Joker sets.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2010)

Man, I have to decide between this and Sorcerers Apprentice.....


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Man, I have to decide between this and Sorcerers Apprentice.....



I'm about smack you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2010)

lol, actually, I tend to watch these movies with my Dad, and he might prefer Sorcerers Apprentice(although I'll probably convince him otherwise)


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

Please do. 

Sorcerer's Apprentice looks like a brainless summer action movie with shit characters, shit story, shit plot, and shit actors (Nick Cage is alright, but he looks like shit in this movie). Holy shit do I want to punch that apprentice guy in his douche-fuck face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

You should kick your dad's ass in a big way, Martial. If you buy me a plane ticket I'll kick his ass for you. :33


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2010)

lol.

I dont know which he'd prefer, so convincing him is worse case scenario. Most likely he will just go by with what the reviews say(and I think we can all agree Inception looks like the better movie).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

Just make up fake reviews to show him and have it seem like the best movie since forever.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm dragging my parents to Inception. They're not allowed to bitch and moan because that's the place I want to go for my birthday.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey, I'm sure Inception will be the next Jonah Hex.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 28, 2010)

i'm pretty sure sorcerers apprentice will beat out inception at the box office.

inception doesn't have that summer movie feel like Apprentice does and kids aren't gonna wanna watch it.

it'll flop


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

I believe in Inception. 

All it needs is Nolan and people will watch.


TDK
TDK
TDK!!!!!


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i'm pretty sure sorcerers apprentice will beat out inception at the box office.
> 
> inception doesn't have that summer movie feel like Apprentice does and kids aren't gonna wanna watch it.
> 
> it'll flop



Bah, the internet community is pretty psyched for Inception.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll make my dad take me there so I can boost sales.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll buy a ticket for Sorc Apprentice but sneak in to see Inception instead, thus boosting its ticket sales, invalidating CMX's dad's ticket and not subjecting myself to a crap movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

Why would you do such a thing? 

If everyone did that then movies like the Sorc. Apprentice would be all that was ever made and cool movies like Inception would all die out. 


You're a despicable person, Boner. A despicable, raging, hard, throbbing person.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2010)

I think Sorcerers Apprentice has a better chance of flopping. Cage's box office earnings are.....unpredictable. The main dude is annoying from the trailers, but I blame the character more than the actor(That knuckle bomb gag is just......stupid).

But I have to admit....I wanna see it(just not as much as I want to see Inception). I mean, it might be a threat, as its from the guy who did the National Treasure movies, and it has a Harry Potter kind of feel......But I personally think Inception will win. 

Nolan's draw is....questionable. All of his movies have been successes, but the Prestige wasnt a runaway hit. He has a draw, but unlike Scorsese, his name isn't big(hence, why the trailer states "From the director of TDK" so boldly). 

Leo's box office results tend to be much higher, with his only notable financial disappointment as of late being Body of Lies(which actually did better internationally).

It will be interesting to see how well it does, but I think the trailer was cool enough that it will do well. But I wouldnt discount Cage's movie either. I think Sorcerers Apprentice will either be a solid hit or a major flop. Of course, there is a possibility that both movies will do very well. 

Inception might under perform, but I doubt it will flop. At the absolute least, I think it will make its money back and profit in the long run(internationally and on DVD). But I hope it's a hit, as it would be nice to see something do well that isnt a sequel, remake, adaptation, etc.

Edit: Chee, remember that Snakes on a Plane also had lots of hype from the internet. Hype is just hype and means little in the long run.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

I expect the Apprentice to be a moderate success, but neither a "hit" nor a "flop" persay. It seems like a generic blockbuster that will be forgotten about in a couple of weeks, but get decent reviews.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

> Edit: Chee, remember that Snakes on a Plane also had lots of hype from the internet. Hype is just hype and means little in the long run.



Snakes on a Plane looked fucking retarded from the get-go though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> Snakes on a Plane looked fucking retarded from the get-go though.



But everybody thought it looked awesomely retarded. People even made shirts about it even before it came out.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like a copy of Matrix


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Looks like a copy of Matrix



Cool fight scenes =/= Matrix


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, it's definately going to be inferior to Matrix Revolutions.

lol,  screwing with Chee is fun!

Anyway, its money making abilities should be interesting, especially considering its being released at the same time as another high concept movie. 

Somebody will cry....


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, it was posted like 10 pages back, I think.


Repost?  I'd love you forever, Chee.  



Chee said:


> Man, I just had to post this bad boy. It's some ad in LA or New York, I believe. It's still paint in progress but holy crap it looks cool already:



Metlife building.  It's in NYC.

That's so boss.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 29, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, it's definately going to be inferior to Matrix Revolutions.
> 
> lol,  screwing with Chee is fun!
> 
> ...



Twilight 3?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

This movie is going to be heavily compared to the Matrix by fans and critics alike. You better prepare yourself for that shitstorm, Chee.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 29, 2010)

Has Nolan revealed the mystery behind Momento yet? Who's John G.?


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This movie is going to be heavily compared to the Matrix by fans and critics alike. You better prepare yourself for that shitstorm, Chee.



Sigh. I know.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Twilight 3?



Sorcerers Apprentice. A high concept movie is a movie that has an easy target audience and big production values.

Hmmm, In an interview, Leo kept comparing it to Memento. That's cool. Especially considering Nolan had already done Dark Knight....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 29, 2010)

Am I the only one who sees tons of lulz from the concept of Nic Cage as an eccentric slightly insane sorcerer?

And that dude from Tropic Thunder and Knocked up is pretty funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2010)

lol, forgot he was in Tropic Thunder.


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2010)

> Am I the only one who sees tons of lulz from the concept of Nic Cage as an eccentric slightly insane sorcerer?



Yup, you are. That role looks stupid.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yup, you are. That role looks stupid.



Exactly. Its so much stupid that im really not sure how I wont laugh.

Inception still stomps though. I wouldn't pay to see sorcerer's apprentice, unless I was high.

Actually fuck it, either way i'd rather see inception. I feel like city folding scene would be even more


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 29, 2010)

This movie will never beat Matrix though. Matrix is in it's own league. Copies won't make it


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2010)

To be fair, the Matrix was oddly similar to The Dark City, which came out first.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 30, 2010)

The Inception Press Conference



MartialHorror said:


> Sorcerers Apprentice. A high concept movie is a movie that has an easy target audience and big production values.



I was being sarcastic 

i should of put [sarcasm] [/sarcasm]


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2010)

Didn't Dark City and Matrix practically come out the same time? 

Any ways, Nolan mentions Dark City, Matrix, Star Wars, James Bond, Blade Runner, 2001,  and a bunch of other films as his inspiration for Inception.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2010)

Hopes are extremely high for this movie. Hope I don't get let down.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2010)

There's a preview of the Inception soundtrack playing at Amazon. I haven't listened to it yet cause I want to hear it first at the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2010)

Chee said:


> Didn't Dark City and Matrix practically come out the same time?
> 
> Any ways, Nolan mentions Dark City, Matrix, Star Wars, James Bond, Blade Runner, 2001,  and a bunch of other films as his inspiration for Inception.



Yeah. I think Dark City came out first, but not by long. I dont think Matrix ripped it off or anything, but its not the first movie to come up with the idea.

Regardless, so far, Inception doesnt remind me of Matrix. 

Reminds me a bit though of that boring-ass looking Matt Damon movie that's coming out though.


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol,  screwing with Chee is fun!



If you say so.  





..... 



			
				Chee said:
			
		

> There's a preview of the Inception soundtrack playing at Amazon. I haven't listened to it yet cause I want to hear it first at the movie.



I'm always torn when it comes to this. On one side, any epic musical soundtracks that a really brilliant film has, just add to the experience during the first viewing because it catches you off guard. On the other hand, listening to a few tracks will pump you up even further because it's just some really nice music but it's taken to another level when you see what kind of badass grand scale scene it's unveiled with.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2010)

Inception better be good.  This Summer is shaping up to be a disaster.

Toy Story 3 is the only _GOOD_ film to come out so far!


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2010)

> Reminds me a bit though of that boring-ass looking Matt Damon movie that's coming out though.



That movie with the butt-chin woman from Wolfman? That movie looks like Dark City.


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2010)

Hahahah, love it.


----------



## Disturbia (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks so real.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, if they did those here I'd e thinking I was in a dream world and probably smash my car into the nearest department store window and go looting and raping.


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, if they did those here I'd e thinking I was in a dream world and probably smash my car into the nearest department store window and go looting and raping.



So just another weekend on the town for you then?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe if I'm trying to keep it low-key.


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2010)

WC just bends over to Nolah doesn't it  I dont even wanna think about the marketing cost


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 5, 2010)

aintitcoolnews and chud have their reviews up for Inception so far so good lets see what everyone else thinks now.


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> aintitcoolnews and chud have their reviews up for Inception so far so good lets see what everyone else thinks now.



Yea, the embargo just broke.

Here's a thread with all the reviews so far:



Can't wait for RottenTomatoes to update.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

This needs to be good......Im tired of shit movies. Robin Hood, Splice, Jonah Hex, The Last Airbender and ESPECIALLY Twilight 3 have been pretty lame. "Knight and Day" was just mediore. Although I did like Karate Kid, Prince of Persia and Iron Man 2(still, nothing great though).

I need a great movie or I will drown in a puddle of cinematic urine......


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2010)

Go watch Toy Story 3 man! That's like a Best Picture contender!


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

Those reviews  

Cant wait.


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, the embargo just broke.
> 
> Here's a thread with all the reviews so far:
> 
> ...



I'm going to do something with this film that I honestly can't remember the last time I did with another film. Completely stay away from any sort of early reviews, no matter how vague, before actually witnessing the film on opening day. For a connoisseur of television/movies, I cannot explain my anticipation. 

Like you though, *Chee*, I will check out the RottenTomatoes meter, if only to see if there are any troll reviews for the sake of being "edgy" and "different" from the rest of their peers.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 5, 2010)

I miss well written films that force the audience to use their brain to understand what they are watching.... For too long we have allowed film studios to drown audiences in the sea of urine called Twilight and other mediocre films - but this time THIS TIME we have a great film to see


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2010)

Yea, I haven't read any of the reviews. I just look for the score they give it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

Just read the opening and closing paragraphs, they never spoil but hype you up even further.


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2010)

Vault said:


> Just read the opening and closing paragraphs, they never spoil but hype you up even further.





...Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2010)

Ebert says this on his Twitter:



> If Nolan's "Inception" is even half as good as Anne Thompson says it is, I'll be gob-smacked. ~Link~


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 5, 2010)

I signed up for advanced screening tickets but nothing so far


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Ebert says this on his Twitter:



Whenever I look up gob-smacked in the dictionary, I see Ebert's douche bag face.

​


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2010)

Who else is seeing this bad boy on either midnight or opening day?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> This needs to be good......Im tired of shit movies. Robin Hood, Splice, Jonah Hex, The Last Airbender and ESPECIALLY Twilight 3 have been pretty lame. "Knight and Day" was just mediore. Although I did like Karate Kid, Prince of Persia and Iron Man 2(still, nothing great though).
> 
> I need a great movie or I will drown in a puddle of cinematic urine......



With what you are going to watch you are kind of asking for it aren't you?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 5, 2010)

Hohohohohohoho looks like Nolan has done it again, bring on Batman 3 fuckers.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> With what you are going to watch you are kind of asking for it aren't you?



lol, true. 

Predators best not piss me off!

I still worry that there will be a hype backlash against this movie....It happens to just about every movie(Dark Knight, Avatar).....I just hope Im not swayed either way.


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Who else is seeing this bad boy on either midnight or opening day?



Chee, stop trying to subtly increase your impressive post count by asking rhetorical questions. 


...

BTW, the following will be a representation of myself on opening day before and after the film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll see it on the Friday it comes out at my usual time(afternoon).....


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2010)

Nah, increasing my post count isn't my motive. Increasing the opening weekend box office is my motive. 

I'm seeing the movie at midnight so I'll be one tired son-of-a-bitch when I get home. I'll have to fangirl in the morning.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 5, 2010)

Midnight Launch here anyone else...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

lol, I think we should drag Chee to the new Twilight movie. No wait, nevermind.

We should drag her to Predators, WHICH MUST BE A SUCCESSS.


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm seeing Predators with my dad, Martial. 

Anyways, RottenTomatoes is at a 100%. My guess is that it will go down to around 80 to 90%.


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Increasing the opening weekend box office is my motive.
> 
> I'm seeing the movie at midnight so I'll be one tired son-of-a-bitch when I get home. I'll have to fangirl in the morning.



Oh you Nolan loving hussy/wench/ho/strumphet/floozy. LOL, I'm starting to believe that WB are using you as a marketing rep in order to "subtly" place thoughts into NF user's heads through your vague Inception posts.

CMX had a theory the other day regarding you, Nolan, Leo and a menage a trois as a reward for all your Inception pimping.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

Chee would much prefer Robert Pattinson and Michael Bay.


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2010)

Detective said:


> Oh you Nolan loving hussy/wench/ho/strumphet/floozy. LOL, I'm starting to believe that WB are using you as a marketing rep in order to "subtly" place thoughts into NF user's heads through your vague Inception posts.
> 
> CMX had a theory the other day regarding you, Nolan, Leo and a menage a trois as a reward for all your Inception pimping.



Man, I wish I was getting paid to subliminal market.


----------



## Detective (Jul 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Chee would much prefer Robert Pattinson and Michael Bay.





I like humour as much as the next guy... but I think you should self ban yourself for this comment for a period of a day and log off right now, MH. 



... . I wonder if Chee will see both sparkles and explosions behind her eyelids during the throws of passion. Then realize that no matter if she closes her eyes, Cedric Diggory and He-Who-Must-Not-Direct will still be too busy playing DVD's of their garbage careers to notice the estrogen bomb in the room.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Who else is seeing this bad boy on either midnight or opening day?


I probably will, but that's not unusual for me.

I plan to see Predators pretty early this week as well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 6, 2010)

FUUUUUUU excitement levels reaching critical mass. 10 FUCKING DAYS! Correct?


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup, 10 more days. 

There's another screening going on in New York so more reviews should be released today or tomorrow, I think.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yup, 10 more days.
> 
> There's another screening going on in New York so more reviews should be released today or tomorrow, I think.



Im so fucking pumped. Im taking the girl im dating to see this and if she even tries to make any kind of move during the movie I might have to punch her.

Sure, im a red blooded American male who thoroughly enjoys the company of a beautiful woman as much as the next (straight) guy, but goddamn-it its Leonardo Dicaprio and JGL dream-jacking!


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

JGL and Tom Hardy =


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Im so fucking pumped. Im taking the girl im dating to see this and if she even tries to make any kind of move during the movie I might have to punch her.
> 
> Sure, im a red blooded American male who thoroughly enjoys the company of a beautiful woman as much as the next (straight) guy, but goddamn-it its Leonardo Dicaprio and JGL dream-jacking!


 You know that's right. 


You'd have to punch her hard enough to ensure a 2-hour state of unconsciousness as not to further disrupt your movie-viewing pleasure.


After that she either puts out or gets out.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> JGL and Tom Hardy =



JGL, Leo, Tom, Cillian =  



CrazyMoronX said:


> You know that's right.
> 
> 
> You'd have to punch her hard enough to ensure a 2-hour state of unconsciousness as not to further disrupt your movie-viewing pleasure.
> ...



Sounds like another night out with CMX and his big breasted dumb lady friend.

Just how I like em too mang.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 6, 2010)

Watch when this movie comes out, there's gonna be so much shitstorm about this movie being the same as the Matrix lol

Not saying I'm hating this movie be4 any1 jumps the bandwaggon, since it's a Leanardo Dicaprio movie, everything is a success.


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2010)

LA premiere is on the 13th. I'll probably go.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Roy said:


> LA premiere is on the 13th. I'll probably go.



I hate you BTW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll probably go, too, Roy. I'm going to come visit you.


Cool?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 6, 2010)

I predict... overrating.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 6, 2010)

I wanna see this movie 

I saw the long preview when I saw Iron Man 2 and it just looked so amazing. Leonardo de Caprio at his best


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> I hate you BTW.


You know you love me, Chee. :3

<3


CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll probably go, too, Roy. I'm going to come visit you.
> 
> 
> Cool?


you know it's cool, brah.  


Bleach said:


> I wanna see this movie
> 
> I saw the long preview when I saw Iron Man 2 and it just looked so amazing. Leonardo de Caprio at his best



Try wanting to see the movie before it was even announced. Yes, that's right. I knew Nolan would have a side project before Batman 3. And I actually enjoy these more than the Batman films. Favorite director after Jackson.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 6, 2010)

pretty good reviews so far, and a lot of the hype isn't dying down yet. The concept is interesting, and Nolan has failed to let me down in his previous movies, so I don't see the harm in spending money and my time to watch this one.
Interesting cast too.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Roy said:


> Try wanting to see the movie before it was even announced. Yes, that's right. I knew Nolan would have a side project before Batman 3. And I actually enjoy these more than the Batman films. Favorite director after Jackson.



Bah, I've been following this movie long before you.


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2010)

No you haven't.  I've known Nolan longer than you have. You started in like.. '08?


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

OOOO someone's not a true Nolan fan.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Roy said:


> No you haven't.  I've known Nolan longer than you have. You started in like.. '08?



I was a Nolan fan longer than that, I just didn't know.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 6, 2010)

Almost that time


----------



## Taleran (Jul 6, 2010)

I wonder if the movie will have Red Pills and Blue Pills


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2010)

Reviews look good, thankfully we'll get a good blockbuster this year, fucking Last Airbender ruined my mood.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I wonder if the movie will have Red Pills and Blue Pills



Somnacin, man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

It will have purple pills.


----------



## Judas (Jul 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It will have purple pills.



No, turquoise pills.


----------



## Shade (Jul 7, 2010)

Damn, 9 fresh ratings so far on RT. This is gonna be a good one.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 7, 2010)

Gotten very good reviews so far. I really wanna see this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

I wanna see it now.


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2010)

Let's go together. You can buy the 7 dollar bucket of popcorn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

You can buy the 24 dollars in tickets.


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2010)

After you get me the 10 dollar Big Gulp and the weed the hippie in the third row is selling.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

Fine, but you better put out.


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2010)

Only if Nolan done good. 

And if Chee comes too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

The movie quality is a lock, so we just gotta get Chee on board.


But I get the blood you get the mud.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2010)

I have my tickets.  Next Wednesday @ 8 PM CT.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I have my tickets.  Next Wednesday @ 8 PM CT.



Wednesday? Movie doesn't come out till Friday.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2010)

> Wednesday? Movie doesn't come out till Friday



They're having previews of the film on a couple of cinemas on Saturday here in the UK, I tried getting tickets but no such luck.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> They're having previews of the film on a couple of cinemas on Saturday here in the UK, I tried getting tickets but no such luck.



Yea, I also noticed that they had early screenings in every major city except Phoenix. Sigh.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2010)

I honestly can't wait for this one, I've been keeping my exposure of it to a minimum but this looks to be one of the, if not THE, film of the summer.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, I also noticed that they had early screenings in every major city except Phoenix. Sigh.


Dallas represent!


----------



## Judas (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok, now I wanna see it, but I'm too much of a cheap bastard. That and because of The Last Airbender.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Dallas represent!



STFU man.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 8, 2010)

darn it's going to be released here later than the U.S. release... >_> Can't wait though. Can't believe the whole 'inception' idea was based off his creative imaginative side at the age of 16. Way to develop it :3


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Latino Review:



> A+
> Amazing
> 
> ****DISCLAIMER**** This review is for entertainment purposes only. I wanna see the porno version called Penetration about wet dreams.
> ...


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I have my tickets.  Next Wednesday @ 8 PM CT.



Nice. I'll 1up you though.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Roy said:


> Nice. I'll 1up you though.



Roy, did I mentioned that I hate you?


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, a couple of times, actually. :ho


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

lol, new Inception site:



I'm so lame


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

Chee you should  make their website for them.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 8, 2010)

I have no shame


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2010)

Keep it moving ladies


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I have no shame



Damn you're hot.


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2010)

Chee you aint no slouch either


----------



## illmatic (Jul 8, 2010)

Hahahaha. lame indeed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd bag either one of you broads.


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2010)

Word CMX, word .


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd bag either one of you broads.





nerd.com


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 9, 2010)

Holy hell,there is a huge positive buzz about this on the interwebz..

They say Oscar and more if Nolan isn't snubbed this year..

They also say that this movie is mindbendingly awesome..so yeah..I just put this on my "Must watch before dieing!" list..

Also..the soundtrack..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaBd1iR9gsw[/YOUTUBE]


Yes.


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 9, 2010)

as much as I never liked Leonado DeCaprio, this might actually be something I will enjoy watching


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

i cant wait for this movie, but i have no one to go with


----------



## handofjustice (Jul 9, 2010)

Vault said:


> Chee you aint no slouch either





CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd bag either one of you broads.





Vault said:


> Word CMX, word .





Vault said:


> i cant wait for this movie, but i have no one to go with



Dam how desperate can you get, also to this person called Chee don?t let these guys give you a big head. They are horny little nerds who will try and tag anything remotely female. Not to mention women posters around this site is a rare thing, so when they see one their inner nerds come out.

Anyway this film is looking good, cant wait to see this looking really intense.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

Hahaha what?? i cant comment now??


----------



## handofjustice (Jul 9, 2010)

Vault said:


> Hahaha what?? i cant comment now??



Never said you couldn?t, simple fact you look like a desperate virgin trying to get some wherever he can. 

And posts like this "I cant wait for this movie, but i have no one to go with" are so blatant you want one of the females to say something like Oh Vault I will go with you if I lived near you" You want your ego stroked. Don?t worry I see shit like this all the time, of course its also a good ego stroke for the females but the attention only comes from the fact they are a minority in a place filled with horny nerdy virgin guys like you.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

Me a desperate Virgin? Geez  What you fail to realise is that i knew Chee was female already and is american where as im british add to the fact your little argument is flawed since alot of girls are on this site and 2 im not gonna try pursue an e-relation, thats just sad.

But im sure a fellow such as yourself who gets pussy when he wants knows this


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2010)

handofjustice said:


> Dam how desperate can you get, also to this person called Chee don’t let these guys give you a big head. They are horny little nerds who will try and tag anything remotely female. Not to mention women posters around this site is a rare thing, so when they see one their inner nerds come out.
> 
> Anyway this film is looking good, cant wait to see this looking really intense.





You clearly don't know how this forum and it's members works. 


I also don't have anyone to go with. Chee, would you wanna go with me if you were in LA..and.. meeting Hanz Zimmer, and, and having an item signed by him?


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

Roy looking at his set and he dares to call others nerdy virgins, laughable


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 9, 2010)

Vault said:


> i cant wait for this movie, but i have no one to go with



Oh Vault I will go with you if I lived near you


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

Im in London, im sure you are elsewhere xD But thank you its the thought that counts right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> nerd.com


  


handofjustice said:


> Dam how desperate can you get, also to this person called Chee don?t let these guys give you a big head. They are horny little nerds who will try and tag anything remotely female. Not to mention women posters around this site is a rare thing, so when they see one their inner nerds come out.
> 
> Anyway this film is looking good, cant wait to see this looking really intense.


 On a scale from 1-10 I'd rate myself a 7 in terms of desperation. Just because I said I'd bag either one of them doesn't mean I think they are both inexplicably hot or anything. I think you need to go back to gradeschool and pick up some reading comprehention skills, bro.

I'd bag anything that looked decent and had a vagina. And that's the truth. She doesn't even have have arms or legs, I'd still bag her as long as she nad a decent face and some hooters.

As for the girls they are both inexplicably hot.  PLEASE SLEEP WITH ME I AM A DESPERATE NERD WAHHHHHHHH


Roy said:


> You clearly don't know how this forum and it's members works.
> 
> 
> I also don't have anyone to go with. Chee, would you wanna go with me if you were in LA..and.. meeting Hanz Zimmer, and, and having an item signed by him?


 I'd bag you, too, Roy.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

CMX you scare me xD


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 9, 2010)

handofjustice said:


> Never said you couldn?t, simple fact you look like a desperate virgin trying to get some wherever he can.
> 
> And posts like this "I cant wait for this movie, but i have no one to go with" are so blatant you want one of the females to say something like *Oh Vault I will go with you if I lived near you*" You want your ego stroked. Don?t worry I see shit like this all the time, of course its also a good ego stroke for the females but the attention only comes from the fact they are a minority in a place filled with horny nerdy virgin guys like you.





Anyway, this is the internet, stop taking it so seriously


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2010)

He makes theories about Naruto yet he says he gets action  Umm i dont think so...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2010)

I wish I had someone to go to this movie, but I have nobody to go with.


*hint hint*


I LIVE IN COLORADO LADIES


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2010)

Roy could you bring something to get signed by him and send it to me via mail? I would totally give you like...$10 for that. 



> Dam how desperate can you get, also to this person called Chee don’t let these guys give you a big head. They are horny little nerds who will try and tag anything remotely female. Not to mention women posters around this site is a rare thing, so when they see one their inner nerds come out.



I don't think I should take advice from a guy that has a Naruto set.


----------



## Bart (Jul 9, 2010)

I still prefer Mind Heist 

Also so many positive reviews, 43 I believe, yet no negative one's which is just great.

Still wondering about Hardy's performance in this; as he's a tremendously brilliant actor.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 9, 2010)

handbags ppl handbags


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd bag you, too, Roy.





Chee said:


> Roy could you bring something to get signed by him and send it to me via mail? I would totally give you like...$10 for that.



Bitch, you crazy.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSEN4eOK-Ew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (Jul 10, 2010)

Chee did you see the translated french review?

The writer said it was the best film he's ever seen, yet he gave it a 9.5/10


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2010)

Nah, I haven't read any of the reviews. Spoiler free is the way to be. :ho


----------



## Bart (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh I see, most of them aren't really spoilerish though.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2010)

Bart said:


> Oh I see, most of them aren't really spoilerish though.



Yea, I don't want to chance it though.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 10, 2010)

i actually want to see this movie, looks decent 

dunno if id pay for theater though


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2010)

I'd pay for theater. IMAX. Multiple times.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2010)

Wait, Chee is a female? I always thought she was a little man'nish. 

Well, Sorcerers Apprentice went up 17% on RT since last time I saw it. I'd say that was a good thing, if the total so far wasnt a 17% approval rating(lol).

So "Inception" it will be for me. Even my Dad, who initially wasn't sure, decided after the last SA trailer that it would take exceptionally good reviews to watch it over Inception.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2010)

A negative review should be uploaded to Inception RT soon, a troll that gave a positive review for Last Airbender and Sorcerer's Apprentice gave Inception a 2/4. 

Armond White should be the next troll to upload a negative too, but I think his will be later.



> Wait, Chee is a female? I always thought she was a little man'nish.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2010)

@ Roy
I too am going to Amoeba in LA on Thursday, but to see The Melvins play  I might stick around for Zimmer though

(EDIT: Cancel that, they're not playing there anymore)


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Of course a New York critic gives Inception its first negative review. What's up with New York critics and their love of hating Nolan's movies? They did the same thing with The Dark Knight.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 12, 2010)

is this movie any good? I heard it got good reviews overall.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Prowler said:


> is this movie any good? I heard it got good reviews overall.



Yup, a lot of people say that this is Nolan's best film.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 12, 2010)

Great 

I never liked DiCaprio but I'll watch it.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 12, 2010)

*Really wants to see this, along with _Toy Story 3_*

What I like about Nolan (although I've only seen his Batman movies and _The Prestige_, along with a scene or two from _Memento_) is how he is able to create intelligent, imaginative movies while simultaneously appealing to a wide audience. Such a difficult balance, that.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

You should totally rent Memento and watch the full thing, its his best movie. 

Better than The Dark Knight.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2010)

74 Positive and 3 Negative reviews so far.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

San Francisco screening's line:



And they still have two more hours to wait.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm going to be there since at least 8PM. And that's only because Hanz is doing his signing, and then introduce the movie to us.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Yea, I'm getting to my theater around 9:00. I'm sure there won't be a line but I just want to be on the safe side.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

Not a line? You disappoint, AZ.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 12, 2010)

"In early reviews, the film has received universal acclaim. Review aggregate Metacritic lists a score of 100. In addition, review aggregate Rotten Tomatoes reports that 96% of critics have given the film a positive review based on 24 reviews, with an average score of 9.4/10.[37]"

Shit that's good stuff


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Roy said:


> Not a line? You disappoint, AZ.



I dunno, maybe its because I'm stuck in my house all day but I haven't heard many people talk about it outside the internet. 

I might be surprised though. I'm hoping I will be cause I love big and responsive crowds.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> I dunno, maybe its because I'm stuck in my house all day but I haven't heard many people talk about it outside the internet.
> 
> I might be surprised though. I'm hoping I will be cause I love big and responsive crowds.



You should go to a big theater. One that usually attracts a lot of customers. You're bound to run into some lines there.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Yea, I'm going to the one in Tempe which is practically Phoenix...no one stalk me. 

Real IMAX baby.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, I'm going to the one in Tempe which is practically Phoenix...no one stalk me.


k


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Roy, you can stalk me as long as you give me that autograph of Hans Zimmer.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> San Francisco screening's line:
> 
> 
> 
> And they still have two more hours to wait.



Watchu doin in mah city? :amazed


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Watchu doin in mah city? :amazed



lol, someone else took that picture and tweeted it. I found it on Nolanfans.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> Roy, you can stalk me as long as you give me that autograph of Hans Zimmer.



Never mind. 

I'll be at:



then go watch the movie at: 




You guys can stalk me all you want.  That's how I roll.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Whatever Roy. Harkins = Awesome.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

lol phoenix. you can't compete with our cinema's


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Nah, Phoenix has a bunch of cinemas like you people in LA have. I'm in the outskirts of Phoenix where our theaters are brand spankin' new.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

Ours don't need to be new to be the best.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Does your theater have a real IMAX? 

I wish I was there:


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

We have 4 IMAX theaters in the greater Los Angeles area. :3

*sigh* same here.. LA premiere tomorrow. i might stop by.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

...I still hate you BTW.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

Not counting the one in Irvine which is one of the biggest screens in the country. 


it's not my fault i live here.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Pssh. Whatever. I'm still seeing this in IMAX, doesn't matter if its in AZ or CA.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

bigger is better :ho

tru dat. only thing that matters is that the wait is almost over.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

I know. I've been waiting for this moment for more than a year. I might just explode.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

I wish I could have seen an advanced screening.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Yea, same. My ex-boyfriend got tickets to an advanced screening. I should've waited to break up with him after Inception.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh man.  you fool. should have waited.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

I know. 

Stupid me. He's not even a big fan of Christopher Nolan as I am. Hell, I had to sit him down and make him watch Following and Memento.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

What kind of ex-boyfriend is that anyways? Doesn't like Nolan? :taichou 

How did he get a hold of tickets?


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Nah, he likes Nolan, just not as much as me. 

No idea. 
I wish I got them. I have to wait 3 more days though. Torture this is.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

When you have to sit someone down to watch Nolan's best film, then I really question if he likes him. 


Well, we're watching a midnight screening. At least it'll feel like 2 days or something. :]


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

I hope so. 

I should get Insomnia in the mail either tomorrow or on the 14th so I can have my Nolan marathon. :33


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nolan marathon, eh? Sounds good. I'll probably watch Memento one of these days. It's been a while.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 12, 2010)

I could've gotten advance screening tickets for Washington DC but I was too lazy to make any initiative


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> lol, someone else took that picture and tweeted it. I found it on Nolanfans.



ohhh, ok. I only know one other person on NF who lives here...and he's a mod.  don't want anybody else here


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Roy said:


> Nolan marathon, eh? Sounds good. I'll probably watch Memento one of these days. It's been a while.



WATCH IT NOW. 



Ema Skye said:


> I could've gotten advance screening tickets for Washington DC but I was too lazy to make any initiative



Ema, you're the worst Nolan fan ever.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't fricken wait for inception!!!


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I could've gotten advance screening tickets for Washington DC but I was too lazy to make any initiative


I should probably neg you. 


Chee said:


> WATCH IT NOW.



But I'm listening to Elvis!


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

ELVIS CAN WAIT! 



Alexandra said:


> I can't fricken wait for inception!!!



Alex knows how to do it.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> Ema, you're the worst Nolan fan ever.



I had free pass tickets and I to used it on Inception before I heard of the advance screening


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> ELVIS CAN WAIT!



Can he?!! He's fucking awesome!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

Roy said:


> But I'm listening to Elvis!


DO EET 


Chee said:


> Alex knows how to do it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Roy said:


> Can he?!! He's fucking awesome!



I bet you've listened to each song like a billion times already. I've seen your last.fm count.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

He skyrocketed to my top 5.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 12, 2010)

And yeah, you need to see Memento, like now, Roy


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Roy, I'm going to access your mind through your dreams and plant the idea that Jay Leno is better than Conan O'Brien if you don't watch Memento like ASAP.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

You guys can't tell me what to do.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

AND BESIDES :


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2010)

It's been an awful summer for movies so far.  Theoretically, isn't it better for the critics to have a lot of good movies to review?  Doesn't it benefit their careers?  I'm wondering if there is pressure on them to give Inception a good review regardless of the product.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

No, I can't _tell_ you. But me and Ema can put the thought in your head cause we're the best extractors ever. :ho

...me being better than her.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 12, 2010)

...Me being better than you


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> ...Me being better than you



That's impossible. You were shot down by a projection last week, only a noob gets caught by projections.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

but i'm better than you all. right?!


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Roy said:


> but i'm better than you all. right?!



Not till you watch Memento.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> That's impossible. You were shot down by a projection last week, only a noob gets caught by projections.



You just had to bring that up again, fine I demote you to 'Just Chee' again


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

You know what I demote Chee to? 'Sakura-Chan'


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

^^ OH SCREW YOU ROY. 





Ema Skye said:


> You just had to bring that up again, fine I demote you to 'Just Chee' again



Awww. 

Fine, you can redeem yourself by performing an inception.


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

you funny, 666kitsune


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, just give me a few minutes and I'll be done... Sakura-chan


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> ...Me being better than you



Sorry to say, but Cheecaeks>you :taichou


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Roy said:


> you funny, 666kitsune



HAAATEEEEE YOOUUU SO MUCH.  

Anyways, here's a preview to an online Inception comic:



Rest will be up tomorrow at movies.yahoo.com


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it spoiler-ish?


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Nah, not really.

It mentions that Arthur is a long-time friend of Dom, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

oh, okay


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll read it then.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd like to have a hard copy though. I hate reading comics on the computer. I wonder if they will sell it in hard copy format?


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2010)

True. Reading comics on a computer get annoying fast. I think it all depends on how successful the movie is. So there's a chance.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't wait to see thispek


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2010)

gonna try to see this after I see Predators


----------



## kristibrud (Jul 13, 2010)

It looks frekking amazing. It's one of those movies when i see the trailer i say out loud 'i have to fucking watch that'.

Hopefully my high hopes doesn't ruin the movie for me :s


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

i should go movie hopping

i want to see this pretty bad and Predators too...


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

Pay for Inception.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

My ex says this:



> Inception rapes your brain in every good way possible. Then puts a cherry on top. If your not going to see it for the fact that Christopher Nolan made it, and because it just plain looks amazing. See it for Ellen Page who is a sexy beast and I think is 5' 2", SHE IS A TINY SEXY WOMAN!!!





> i should go movie hopping



Please don't be cheap for this movie. There are so few smart and original summer blockbusters any more, studios need to realize they need to take a chance once in a while. Spare the 8 bucks.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 13, 2010)

Movies going to make bank. My friend who's really into stuff like "Twilight," "Avatar" and "The Last Airbender" is amped to see it. "Inception" is about to do Pixar-numbers.

Going to try to get in for free though.


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2010)

pfft more like 10 bucks.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

Go during matinee?


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

hope you guys get caught and fined.


----------



## Bart (Jul 13, 2010)

Inception now has 88 positive and 3 negative one's - 96%


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> i should go movie hopping
> 
> i want to see this pretty bad and Predators too...



i always wanted to go movie hopping, but after i spend 2 hours watching one movie, i just want to go home.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm gonna go movie hopping. It's trendy, right?


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

^You better not. I'll neg you. 



~Gesy~ said:


> i always wanted to go movie hopping, but after i spend 2 hours watching one movie, i just want to go home.



LOL! Weak!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 13, 2010)

my max is 3 movies...

Avatar, Sherlock Holmes and some shitty romantic comedy 'cuz i knew i couldn't sit through Invictus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

Roy said:


> ^You better not. I'll neg you.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Weak!


I will pay for Inception and hop into Predators and maybe Avatar if I'm feeling really masochistic. I can't remember what else is playing.



RAGING BONER said:


> my max is 3 movies...
> 
> Avatar, Sherlock Holmes and some shitty romantic comedy 'cuz i knew i couldn't sit through Invictus.


 Weak. :taichou


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

RT went up to 97%.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 13, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> pfft more like 10 bucks.



Nah, getting in for free, legally, is easy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

How can you get it free, legally? Mooching off people? Teach me your ways, kind sir.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 13, 2010)

predicts  Inception  will make 75M


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

The awesome power of copy/paste

So, I got me an Inception package from Amoeba. Came with lots of goodies. 








*Spoiler*: _Things to know. :quite_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

You should clean your fingernails, Roy.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

I just cut my nails. Clean as a whistle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

You liar. I can tell you got coke underneath from snorting.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

No. 

You're just jealous of my awesome stuff.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 13, 2010)

Roy has poo under his nails.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2010)

16 dollars!


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

Paid $38 for everything.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmmmm, I think instead of seeing Inception, we should all just wait for "Salt".


----------



## Havoc (Jul 13, 2010)

Salt is gonna suck.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm renting Salt.

But yea, I paid $16 for Inception too. I'll probably end up shoving around $60 for Inception if its good. I already have a poster which was about $13. I want to buy the screenplay, DVD, soundtrack, and maybe a couple of other tickets too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

That's a lot of money to blow on one movie. :taichou

I'll spend price of admission. No more, hopefully less. I might just wait until my birthday to see it and make my dad pay.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How can you get it free, legally? Mooching off people? Teach me your ways, kind sir.



Find a local publication or website. Ask some editor if you can do reviews for them. If you get a yes call  a theater and explain that you're a critic, they might let you in for free. Depends on how well known the publication is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Salt is gonna suck.



Probably. After Inception, there arent many movies that interest me for a few weeks. "Salt" looks generic. Hey guys, I have a prediction about Salt's story 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The husband is probably bad


. Personally, I'd think I'd rather watch Sorcerers Apprentice.

Dinner for Schmucks is underwhelming me.

The Other Guys might be funny, but I havent seen a whole lot of previews on it.

But then comes "The Expendables", which is the next movie I'm excited for.

I dont get why they put Sorcerers Apprentice out along with Inception. I think it would do better against Salt, Dinner for Schmucks(especially this one) and even the other guys.

Too many high profile movies have been squeazed out this past month.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

Consensus is out on RT:



> Consensus: Smart, innovative, and thrilling, Inception is that rare summer blockbuster that succeeds viscerally as well as intellectually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Find a local publication or website. Ask some editor if you can do reviews for them. If you get a yes call a theater and explain that you're a critic, they might let you in for free. Depends on how well known the publication is.


My reviews would include the use of pervasive language (mainly the copious use of F-bombs), and probably a rating based purely on my hatred towards women and blind rage.

Think I got a shot?


MartialHorror said:


> Probably. After Inception, there arent many movies that interest me for a few weeks. "Salt" looks generic. Hey guys, I have a prediction about Salt's story
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 Really? Name 4.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's a lot of money to blow on one movie. :taichou
> 
> I'll spend price of admission. No more, hopefully less. I might just wait until my birthday to see it and make my dad pay.



I spent about $120 on The Dark Knight.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 13, 2010)

97% on RT.
9.6/10 on IMDB
80 on Metacritic 

Metacritic is the worse site for ratings. It always gives awesome movies lower score


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My reviews would include the use of pervasive language (mainly the copious use of F-bombs), and probably a rating based purely on my hatred towards women and blind rage.
> 
> Think I got a shot?



Find some alt-culture joint and go for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> I spent about $120 on The Dark Knight.


 I am sad to hear that, Chee. Do you own a Heath Ledger's Joker action figure or something? Maybe a Batmobile replica? 


mystictrunks said:


> Find some alt-culture joint and go for it.


 I'll show them mother-fuckers how to review a movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My reviews would include the use of pervasive language (mainly the copious use of F-bombs), and probably a rating based purely on my hatred towards women and blind rage.
> 
> Think I got a shot?
> 
> Really? Name 4.



Twilight, Last Airbender, Despicable Me, A-Team, Karate Kid, Toy Story 3, Grown Ups, Knight and Day. Last week had Despicable Me. Now we have Sorcerers Apprentice, Inception and Salt coming out in the next few weeks.

Regardless of whether they're good or not, they are all high profile films.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

I own the Batpod DVD limited release. About 5 posters. 2 bobbleheads. 2 regular priced tickets. 1 IMAX ticket. Batman cup. Batman birthday card. Batman pez dispenser (all four). Batman lamp. Batman soundtrack. Batman shirt. Joker shirt. Batman curtains. Batman sheets and blanket.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

Woah, get a grip Chee!


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

No way. 

I'll be buying more stuff when 3atman gets closer to release.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

I might buy a ticket or something, but I ain't that obsessed dedicated.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

I love being obsessed. Makes it fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

How many times a day do you watch TDK naked, draped only in your Batman curtains, pleasuring yourself with a Batman bobblehead?


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

I haven't watched TDK in like two months. 

Did you read that Inception comic yet? :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

I didn't even know there was one.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

DIDN'T YOU NOTICE MY SIG!? 



:33


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


:ho:ho:ho


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh, Roy, I forgot. I made this for you:


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2010)

> Batman shirt. Joker shirt.


Yes.
YES
YEESSS


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

ROY YOU MEAN POOPY HEAD.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

dang, yo. i'm luckier than a clover. a day before the screening, too. good thing i checked my mail.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

Man, I wish I lived in LA. There is NOTHING in Arizona.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

You wanna know something awesome? I gave my info like.. yesterday. 

but.. ughh. it's such a long haul from my house to there.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

Hell, if I could get to LA from here I totally would. But I don't own a car and no job to pay for gas and a hotel so I'm screwed.

I'd travel 6 hours just to see Inception's early screening.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

Not only that, but I have no idea on how to get there by public transit. 

but.. that's what google maps is for


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Man, I wish I lived in LA. There is NOTHING in Arizona.



We have deserts though! Lots and lots of desert!


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> We have deserts though! Lots and lots of desert!



Cactus is only entertaining when someone falls on it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2010)

Life is good sometimes.


----------



## Bart (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not going to see it until about 2 weeks or so, at the IMAX that is, becuase I know for a fact it'll probably all be booked up given Nolan's hype.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> I'm not going to see it until about 2 weeks or so, at the IMAX that is, becuase I know for a fact it'll probably all be booked up given Nolan's hype.



Nah, a lot of places aren't sold out. Buy them now so they will be sold out. Being sold out hypes up more people to see it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2010)

If anything it'll just be this weekend that might be sold out.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't checked since yesterday, but I think my theater still has openings for the 12:00 showing.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm going tonight at 8 PM CT.  I'm a little less excited now that I have read some of the negative reviews.  They all seem to mention my greatest fears regarding this movie.  That it would be too long.  That it would be confusing.  That it would lack emotion.  I guess I'll still use my ticket though.  -shrug-


----------



## Bart (Jul 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> Nah, a lot of places aren't sold out. Buy them now so they will be sold out. Being sold out hypes up more people to see it.



Oooh kk. 

It doesn't come out in England and quite a few other countries until the 16th, but how are some people getting to see it tonight?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

A guest? You better bring me, Roy. Else this friendship is over.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> Oooh kk.
> 
> It doesn't come out in England and quite a few other countries until the 16th, but how are some people getting to see it tonight?


Advanced screening tickets. 




CrazyMoronX said:


> A guest? You better bring me, Roy. Else this friendship is over.



I would take you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Okay. When was this thing again? I'll fly out to California.

No joke.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2010)

7:30 tonight. Good luck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

What the?


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2010)

Hurry up and get a direct flight to LAX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

:taichou

I can't even! I hate you, Roy.  You should have told me about this a week ago!


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2010)

I just got the e-mail yesterday. Not my fault.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm on break, at the AMC theatre I work at in my city; and I thought I should let you'll know that Nolan has knocked the ball out of the park with Inception.

Even if this bad boy doesn't make all the money back at the box office

This film is cerebral enough for me to go back for several sittings just as I did for Watchmen.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> Oooh kk.
> 
> It doesn't come out in England and quite a few other countries until the 16th, but how are some people getting to see it tonight?



Mother fuckers somehow got their hands on advance screening tickets.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2010)

Alright, homies, I'm off to make sure I get it. Even if I have to make line for 4+ hours. 


See ya. wouldn't wanna be ya.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, Chee, if I had advance screening tickets would you prostitute yourself out to me for them?


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2010)

lol cmx, always living in a hypothetical world.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2010)

Roy said:


> Alright, homies, I'm off to make sure I get it. Even if I have to make line for 4+ hours.
> 
> 
> See ya. wouldn't wanna be ya.







CrazyMoronX said:


> Hey, Chee, if I had advance screening tickets would you prostitute yourself out to me for them?



Yea, I probably would.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2010)

HOLY SHIT.



Ebert gave it 4 stars.

SCREW YOU NY AND YOUR TROLLS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't trust Roger Ebert that much, but he did give Yojimbo 4 stars, I think. He's alright.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh man, I just heard a bit of the soundtrack. AMAZING.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, Im sure you've heard Ebert liked Inception(4/4 stars). Good for it.

He also kind of liked Sorcerers Apprentice. So maybe it wont suck.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea, I noticed he gave that movie 3 and a half stars.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, I noticed he gave that movie 3 and a half stars.



two and half, actually.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> two and half, actually.



Oops, miscounted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

I shoud see Sorcerer's Apprentice before Inception, huh?


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> Oh man, I just heard a bit of the soundtrack. AMAZING.



I have it. Its good, starts off a bit weak but really picks up after the first few tracks. But it's nothing overly amazing. I'm more critical of Hans because he usually rehashes and tweaks his famous sound.

P.s. I'm 3rd in line  I was actually here before everyone but there wasn't even a place for the line when I got there lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Roy said:


> I have it. Its good, starts off a bit weak but really picks up after the first few tracks. But it's nothing overly amazing. I'm more critical of Hans because he usually rehashes and tweaks his famous sound.
> 
> P.s. I'm 3rd in line  I was actually here before everyone but there wasn't even a place for the line when I got there lol


 You're really waiting 4 hours in line? You got played, sucka.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're really waiting 4 hours in line? You got played, sucka.



Why? It shows so much dedication on his partpek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Dedication to bein' a sucka. 

Granted he did get that ticket for 36 bucks or something. I'd probably be sure to get a good seat, too, if I paid that much.

But, since I'm not Roy, I'd just wait until the hype dies a little and I can get right in.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dedication to bein' a sucka.
> 
> *Granted he did get that ticket for 36 bucks or something.* I'd probably be sure to get a good seat, too, if I paid that much.
> 
> But, since I'm not Roy, I'd just wait until the hype dies a little and I can get right in.



What?!?!


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2010)

Lol that 38 dollar one is for the midnight showing. This advance screening is free


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, Roy. You're such a silly mexican. You should scalp the 38 dollar one for 70 bucks.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2010)

@shark: I paid that much for the soundtrack, movie ticket, poster and a signing by hans zimmer


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea, I like Hans Zimmer more than you do Roy.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Lol, Congrats. He isn't even my top 3 favorite.


On another note: HOLY FUCK WOW.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

Did you just come back?


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Just arrived home, yeah. Damn, Cheena, you're gonna love it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

I hope so. 

No spoilers.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Inception is a very well balanced film between action and mind-fuck. Not as near as mind-bending as Memento was, but that doesn't mean it's not a smart movie, it is. They explain things in a nice, subtle way, which is good because I didn't want a "1+1=2 because when you add 1 and 1 that's two 1's and that equals 2 durrrr ". I got how everything goes in this sitting. Memento took me a few more tries to completely understand everything. The action is great, there's lots of it. A lot more than I expected, actually, but it was all great. So if you were avoiding the movie because it's too "smart", then don't. He made this very complex concept of his and was able to deliver it to us in a nice and understandable way. This is indeed a summer blockbuster film, but it delivers in so many ways than just big explosions. If I have to rate it: A+


I expect Oscar nominations for: 

Best Picture
Directing
Screenplay
Soundtrack (depending how the rest of the year goes)



*Spoiler*: _very minor spoiler_ 



I love how in the trailer they make the scene where the town is bending upwards all serious when in fact it's just Ellen Page having fun as the Architect.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Basically: Nolan can now make a My Little Pony film, have the studio's give him $100 million budget, and have it sent straight to DVD, and they would be OK with that. 

This man owns Warner Bros.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

lol, you changed your username? Hahha. NICE.



> Basically: Nolan can now make a My Little Pony film, have the studio's give him $100 million budget, and have it sent straight to DVD, and they would be OK with that.
> 
> This man owns Warner Bros.



I would probably watch a My Little Pony movie directed by him.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> lol, you changed your username? Hahha. NICE.
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably watch a My Little Pony movie directed by him.



had requested it a few days ago.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice, very very nice. I hope you keep it for a long time. I like seeing that Dom is my buddie. :33


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm keeping Dom for a while, the go Conan O'Brien, and finish off with Roy.

hopefully no one steals any of my currently planned names.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

*writes them down for future use*



Oh! It's 12:00! That means its time for an hour-by-hour countdown on my sig.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Less than 24 hours before I watch it again.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

Less than 24 hours before I experience it for the first time.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Take tissue papers with you.... but they won't be for wiping away any tears. :ho


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not a man, I don't use tissues.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

splash zone it is then.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> splash zone it is then.



My mind will gasm hard.

And I just felt like leaving this here


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

The ending is also very... well, it was good. lol people laughed


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

The ending was funny?


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

No. it's just that.. i can't explain without spoiling. lol you'll see for yourself soon enough. :3


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU THIS IS THE OPENING NIGHT THOUGH! THIS IS LIKE CHRISTMAS TIME FOR KIDS! HOW CAN I SLEEP WITH TOO MUCH EXCITEMENT!?


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't sleep. Stay up all night, sleep all day, and by the time you realize it'll be like 3PM or something.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, I can't sleep all day. 

I have a friend who is doing a short film and I'm meeting him for lunch. 

I'm going to bed around 3:00. Wake up around 10:00. Get ready. Go out. Get back. Sleep. Watch Bullshit. Pick up my best friend. Buy cupcakes. Sneak cupcakes in. Wait in line for 3 hours. Spaz out. Have a seizure. Hump the Inception posters. Get in the theater. Wiggle around for about an hour before the trailer starts. Jump up and down in my seat in excitement. Have a big ass grin on my face until it hurts. Enjoy movie.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

Roy I need to ask four things, without any spoilers.

1. How is Tom Hardy's performance?
2. Are there more sequences with the whole room rotational scheme of things?
3. In the dream world can you get superhuman abilities?
4. Inception or the Matrix, be honest


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

SPOILER TAG THE ANSWERS ROY.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's my schedule: Sleep at day light. Wake up around 2-4PM. Get ready. Go to Amoeba to get my Hans Zimmer autograph at 8PM. Make line. And think I'm totally better than everyone there because I saw the movie already.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

Did you have a long line when you saw it?


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Bart said:


> Roy I need to ask two things, without any spoilers.
> 
> 1. How is Tom Hardy's performance?
> 2. Are there more sequences with the whole room rotational scheme of things?
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Good. Everyone was good. His role in the movie is.. fucking awesome.  More involved than I thought he would be.
2. Yes. 
3. uhh. hmm. yes and no, i guess. you don't get super strength or anything like that though.
4. Inception. Yes, believe it!


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant, and thanks! 

Chee those weren't really spoilerish.

I've got 2-3 weeks to avoid spoilers; I think it can be done.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> Did you have a long line when you saw it?



This was like, two hours before the movie started. Kept getting bigger. Not everyone was able to get in.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

Yea, I just don't want to risk it though.

@Roy: Wow, very nice! Hahah.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

What a queue lol

One of my friends said in the past that a few others and himself camped out for a screening of Superman Returns 

@Chee
Kk


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey, what ever happened to that user, Roy? He was such a cool guy. I know he was on his way to see Inception or something--I hope he didn't get sucked into a parallel dimension upon viewing its awesome contents!  I'll miss you, Roy. We'll all miss you.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hey, what ever happened to that user, Roy? He was such a cool guy. I know he was on his way to see Inception or something--I hope he didn't get sucked into a parallel dimension upon viewing its awesome contents!  I'll miss you, Roy. We'll all miss you.



[SARCASM]The movie sucked and he paid $38 for his ticket, so he's off raging somewhere.[/SARCASM]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

Damn. Hope he doesn't do anything foolish like eat a bullet. 


I guess I won't see this movie on Saturday like I planned.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 15, 2010)

Inception is going down on RT


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

RT can eat my shit, they don't know anything.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

illmatic said:


> [SARCASM]The movie sucked and he paid $38 for his ticket, so he's off raging somewhere.[/SARCASM]



I hate explaining this to people, even if it's sarcasm. 

Besides, I didn't pay squat to see it yesterday.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hey, what ever happened to that user, Roy? He was such a cool guy. I know he was on his way to see Inception or something--I hope he didn't get sucked into a parallel dimension upon viewing its awesome contents!  I'll miss you, Roy. We'll all miss you.



I'm here! Just reincarnated. :]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

Or maybe Roy's in a dream land like in Inception and being raped by tentacle-shaped buildings that shoot napalm sperm. 

Roy, come back to us!


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

You guys gotta give me "the kick" to wake me up. You'll know what I mean once you see the movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll kick your ass. How's that?


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh, Jermy. I know you hate namechanges, but you still know it's me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll never acknowledge that. 

Name changes ruined the forum, bro. :taichou


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

You're right, Tylenol Girl.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 15, 2010)

RT be hating' Inception cause Inceptions IQ is Higher than theirs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> You're right, Tylenol Girl.


 That was a joke name change, and was only temporary.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll go back to Roy.. eventually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

:taichou

I'm gonna sue you.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Why?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

Emotional damages.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2010)

Enjoy


and it is free


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Emotional damages.



Not my fault I have influence over people's lives.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> RT be hating' Inception cause Inceptions IQ is Higher than theirs.



About half of the negative reviews are from trolls like Armond White and Rex Reed.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

CHEE ARE YOU READY?!?!


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

Yea, I need to fall asleep on my couch but its hard too. I'm too excited to sleep.

4 MORE HOURS TO GO. WOOO!

Then  I have to wait 4 more hours in line. 

But whatever.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

That's the spirit. 

I'm about to leave to the Hans signing, so I'll probably be in line. Outside. In the heat.  BUT IT'S WORTH IT!

btw, go to the lounge and support my  badass name. :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm gonna go on Saturday, maybe, and not wait in line and watch it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2010)

Just got Insomnia in the mail and it came with a $7.50 movie money so I'll be able to see it again for free. Which is good cause I have no more money until my birthday.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2010)

lol, well, Sorcerers Apprentice didnt make much money on Wednesday. I think its safe to say Inception will be a huge hit.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 16, 2010)

Inception will be either the best movie of the summer, or one of the best. There are no other options. 

Only one more hour until the godliness is released!!! So far it has gotten mostly positive reviews so that's good, even though I wouldn't give a shit since critics suck anyway.

I don't believe roy when he says Inception > The Matrix. 

I will have to decide that. :mj


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2010)

Ugh, Inception being the best Summer movie isnt saying much.

Hell, I've liked only a few summer movies(Iron Man 2, Predators, Prince of Persia....seriously cant think of anything else right now. Was Kick-Ass a summer movie?) and havent loved any.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 16, 2010)

Just saw it. This movie kicks major fucking ass. One of my new favs.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lI think its safe to say Inception will be a huge hit.



I called that years ago 

On my way home. inception is going to take so much money away from me


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2010)

this movie sucks it has virtually no plot at all a fucking failure


**


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh man, I'm so tired. But I'm gonna have to go see the movie again.


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh you saw it? :amazed


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Yea, I'm just too tired to remember what the heck I saw...and I mean that in a very very very good way.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

Watching the movie actually got me energized. Not tired in the slightest.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, I also woke up at 2PM. I guess that helps also.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

Triple post! 

Also, lol, the titles from those poster's finally make sense.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 16, 2010)

it's only after the end and when you think things over, remember things from what was said/happened earlier in the movie do you start to see how great this film is.


Also.....(spoiler alert)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the end he is still in the dream, he must have drowned in the dream stage 1 and went into limno, there's also something about the plane when he supposedly wakes up which is iffy but I can't put my finger on it. Never recreate from memory, but he did, and when he sees his kids in the end, that image is the same as the memory, thus we can see it is a dream, also the spinning pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I disagree. The dradle thing wobbles at the end, meaning it's falling, but Nolan wanted to mindfuck so it's still not clear whether he was dreaming or not. And people would agree with me. Both times that I saw the film people were like "ahhaha waaat" at the end. It's leaning more to it being real than fake. If it would have been obvious people would have reacted differently. 




adding more:


*Spoiler*: __ 



OK. Now I'm absolutely sure that was real. Even if he did drown in the 1st dream and go to limbo, then he would just wake up once the time for the dream runs out. That's when he wakes up in the plane. So I'm fairly certain he didn't die, and that the ending was nothing more than a tease.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 16, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



if it was real when he woke up in the plane shouldn't he have had that thing attatched to him that puts you to sleep??


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

hmmm. true.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, everyone was awake already. They could have removed it for him and Saito. But that seems less likely.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 16, 2010)

Never be afraid to dream of a "Bigger Canvas."


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I took it more to mean that his wife was right- he really was still dreaming. So _everything_ in the film was a dream, including the other characters.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 16, 2010)

Going to go watch it in a little bit. 

I'm actually excited about this movie. :WOW


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 16, 2010)

How good is this movie? Use other movies as points please.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 16, 2010)

That's what I loved, about the ending with... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 "The Top" the ambiguity of the four-realities the Top leaves you to ponder over.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't you stay in limbo for as long as you believe the dream is real? That's why he had to put the idea in Mal's head that her life isn't real. She put away her totem so that she'd forget she was in limbo?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 16, 2010)

Link.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you stay in limbo for as long as you believe the dream is real? That's why he had to put the idea in Mal's head that her life isn't real. She put away her totem so that she'd forget she was in limbo?



Whats your point?


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

I was responding to Roy's post, should've quoted it.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 16, 2010)

So...Inception 2 ?


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2010)

*read other people' posts*


SO YOU PEOPLE ARE SAYING EVERYTHING THAT HAPPENED IN THE MOVIE WAS LEONARDO DICAPRIO'S DREAM!?!?!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Bender said:


> *read other people' posts*
> 
> 
> SO YOU PEOPLE ARE SAYING EVERYTHING THAT HAPPENED IN THE MOVIE WAS LEONARDO DICAPRIO'S DREAM!?!?!??!?!?!?!?



No, you have to see it for yourself and judge it for yourself.

Roy wants to believe that he wasn't in a dream. I believe that he was. And that was one of the points of the movie. To question yourself, is it real? Is it fake?

oh, and I'm listening to the soundtrack right now. ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS.
Especially the last track: Time.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah..well..that fucking top never stopped spinning..


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah..well..that fucking top never stopped spinning..



It's not clear whether it did or not.


----------



## Judas (Jul 16, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah..well..that fucking top never stopped spinning..



That's actually not clear to us.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it was a dream. If you think about it the most obvious thing is that his children didn't age, they look exactly the same as the projection on the other levels. They even had the same hair and clothes. And why wouldn't Cobb's wife want to leave if she had children on the outside? 

And where was the grandmother in the last scene?



I think that Mal represents Dom's guilt for not following her out. But because he doesn't know he's dreaming the projection just wants him to stay. 

Cobb's not wanting to see his children's' faces could just mean that he can't accept the illusion in good conscious without first forgetting his wife on the outside. 

The last thing. Mal's totem. How did she convince herself that life wasn't real if it'd fallen? Wouldn't she have tested it.

I probably screwed up the details. But I think the whole movie was just a metadream of Cobb's used to justify his staying there as appose to waking. 

The children are the dead ones. I think.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2010)

My brain hurts now


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

Go watch Memento and get back to me.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing. Mal's totem. How did she convince herself that life wasn't real if it'd fallen? Wouldn't she have tested it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



She locked it up because she wanted the dream world to be real to her. Cobb had to incept the idea that her world is fake because he needed her to leave with him.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok, fucking spoiler that shit Bender. friend.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 16, 2010)

The Sleeper has awoken

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te6qG4yn-Ps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Ok, fucking spoiler that shit Bender. friend.



If you haven't seen the movie you should probably avoid the thread.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I came in here for the sole purpose of asking a question, which no one answered, so I've been returning to see if anyone has. And then I see "IT WAS ALL A DREAM" and I'm just like what the fuck man. Seriously?


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

I didn't see any question asked. What was it?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, a few... should I wait and see this in iMax? 

And.. what should I expect? Shutter Island? More thriller? More action? The Dark Knight?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She locked it up because she wanted the dream world to be real to her. Cobb had to incept the idea that her world is fake because he needed her to leave with him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm talking about after limbo


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

Echø said:


> Well, a few... should I wait and see this in iMax?
> 
> And.. what should I expect? Shutter Island? More thriller? More action? The Dark Knight?



Yes.

If I had to put it in lamens terms: A much smarter Dark Knight. Like I said before: It's really well balanced between action and mind-fuck.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

0Fear said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about after limbo




*Spoiler*: __ 



The idea grew and grew until she believed that everything was fake. Even if she got her top back and spun it, she wouldn't believe it was her top.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The idea grew and grew until she believed that everything was fake. Even if she got her top back and spun it, she wouldn't believe it was her top.




*Spoiler*: __ 



True. I still think the world was a dream.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I came in here for the sole purpose of asking a question, which no one answered, so I've been returning to see if anyone has. And then I see "IT WAS ALL A DREAM" and I'm just like what the fuck man. Seriously?



lol ironically you spoiled me 


i probably don't know what you're talking about..


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 16, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol ironically you spoiled me
> 
> 
> i probably don't know what you're talking about..





friend.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2010)

why doesn't someone make a spoiler only thread?


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Or just use spoiler tags.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> Or just use spoiler tags.



That's like walking on egg shells.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

It's their fault if they click on the spoiler tag. We hid it, they looked anyways.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 16, 2010)

Chee, wrong, not everyone hid it. You did, but other people did not..


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Chee, wrong, not everyone hid it. You did, but other people did not..



It's not like I explained why it was a dream. Calm down.



They should make a comic out of this movie.   

Ya know like they're doing for The Expendables. pek pek

Btw anyone else get a Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone complex feeling from this movie?


*Spoiler*: __ 



The second dream with everyone in suits felt like something out of Ghost in the shell: Stand Alone complex to me.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 What ever the truth, this movie was something different.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2010)

Read this, and everything from the movie will make sense.

From *Tvtropes*


*Spoiler*: __ 



 All a dream.
Everything is a dream, including the real world. More of your standard twist than the much better one above. Made slightly better by the idea that one of the main characters could actively be using inception on another, likely the lead.

        * Well, the film ended right as the totem stopped spinning, so this theory does hold water 

Inception is a semi-sequel to Paprika
Will fill this out once this troper sees the movie.

        * At the end will Ellen Page fall in love with a huge gross nerdy guy? 

Cobb is from a dream.
This has just been my theory, but I didn't know there was already a WMG for this movie so why not put it down here? Anyways, here goes: Cobb, Leonardo Dicaprio's character, is from a dream and accidentally broke out. It could explain why he seems to know Mal, who's a "Shade" and they have children together, even though it's obvious she lives in dreams. I can't think of how else I should expand on this, but it would be really weird if this turned out to be true in the movie.

Mal and the children are projections

        * Mal did not exist. At all. Cobb created her and their children to serve as his conscience. Then things got worse.
        * Could be reason why his kids never aged (or changed their clothes) during the year he was away. 

Ariadne is Mal and Cobb's real daughter
The children are a kind of totem, but the test of their "balance" is not being unable to see their faces but being able to see that only one is blond like Cobb while the other is brunette like Mal, and that they haven't aged. This explains the subverted convention that Ariadne helps Cobb get over Mal and then ends up with him? while he might think he's old enough to be her father, she knows he is actually her father. Both her parents are dream masters, after all, perhaps she eagerly followed in their footsteps and became a prodigy.

Mal was right and Saito is the ultimate Extractor/Inceptionist
Mal hired Saito to bring Cobb out of the limbo that was a mix of Cobb's "real world" and what Cobb thought was other people's dream layers. Cobb's being on the run, was due to his Projections mobilizing themselves against Saito's interference. Defense mechanisms don't necessarily have to show as the Projections getting directly and physically aggressive. Legal and societal pressure could have been a reflection of Cobb's particular defense mechanisms.

Ficsher is Jack Ripner
At the end of the movie he's convinced that his father wanted him to be his own man. What better way to do that than to give up business and become a terrorist for hire.

End of Eva ends in Limbo
Because it makes so. Much. Sense.

What The Ending Means
If it is a dream, then the whole thing was Saito's plan from the beginning. He wanted to learn more about the dream-sharing process, how deep one could go, and Limbo firsthand. After he gets what he wants, he puts Cobb into a dream where he can honor his promise, and Cobb can be with his kids again. That's why the kids were in the same position that they had been throughout the film before they turned around. They were Cobb's projections again. The top began to wobble because Cobb was so utterly convinced that this was the real world. After all, it was Mal, not him, who made the whole "top-spinning" rule, and he had recently banished Mal from his subconscious.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

I guess it kinda makes sense. It's just a theory though.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, if Mal wasn't real, then why did Arthur say "she was lovely" when Ariadne asked her how she was irl?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 16, 2010)

I just heard this movie is awesome. It has batman director, it has the greatest actor of his generation who only does one epic movie (if not 2) a year, and it is getting rave reviews.

This is the only movie, next to Kickass that i'm excited about. This year


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

Nolan is the director of the decade. He has yet to make one bad film.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if Mal wasn't real, then why did Arthur say "she was lovely" when Ariadne asked her how she was irl?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Because Arthur would be a projection of Cobb's as well. BTW I think Cobb's wife was real.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2010)

Saw it, reviewed it, loved it. Link is in sig.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Come on! Mal and Arthur were real. They weren't projections. D:


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

It was only a theory, Chee. There's going to be tons more out there.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Come on! Mal and Arthur were real. They weren't projections. D:




*Spoiler*: __ 



But if the movie was a huge dream, who can say this with certainty?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 16, 2010)

I just saw this and it blew me away. I'm still trying to wrap my head around the whole movie especially the ending. I have a lot of different scenarios of what could have happened running through my mind, but when I finally get a solid theory/theories, I'll make sure to post it.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if Mal wasn't real, then why did Arthur say "she was lovely" when Ariadne asked her how she was irl?




*Spoiler*: __ 



He must've saw her when him and Dom used Inception


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 16, 2010)

I find funny that the song they used (Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien) relates to Memento more than it does Inception 


*Spoiler*: _English Translation_ 



No! Absolutely nothing...
No! I regret nothing
Neither the good that I've done nor the bad
All this is much the same to me!

No! Absolutely nothing...
No! I regret nothing...
It is paid, swept away, forgotten
I don't care about the past!

With my souvenirs
I lit a fire
My sorrows, my pleasures
I need them no more!

Swept away the love affairs
With their tremors
Swept away forever
I leave with nothing ...

No! Absolutely nothing...
No! I regret nothing
Neither the good that I've done nor the bad
All this is much the same to me!

No! Absolutely nothing...
No! I regret nothing...
Because my life, because my joys
Today that begins with you!


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

He probably chose that as an homage to Memento.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

Which song? The one that they put on the oldass cassette player?


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Yea, the French song.

Anyways, someone posted this on NolanFans:



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm mostly intrigued by the first point he brings up.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 16, 2010)

It such a good plot.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jul 16, 2010)

SNAPE KILLED DUMBLEDORE!!!!!!!!!!111!1!!!11!1oNe

It was an intriguing movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone have a screenshot of Dom's children? How old do they look?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 17, 2010)

I found an article which tries to answer the questions everyone is pondering about and also the terms used throughout the film, I found it very useful so I'm going to leave here for anyone who wants to look.


*Spoiler*: _Major spoilers up ahead_ 



*How did Mal get involved in all the dream invasion stuff to begin with?*
A: It?s seems pretty clear from the context of the movie that Mal and Cobb were married and engaged in legitimate dream exploration together before Mal?s death. After her death, Cobb was forced to use his knowledge of dreams to become a thief. 

*How do the never-ending staircases work, and how was Arthur able to use one without Ariadne, as the architect, there to alter the architecture? *
A: The never-ending staircases are paradoxes (logical fallacies that can?t exist in reality). Though Ariadne designed the levels and probably designed the staircase, in the level where Arthur uses it he's the dreamer. Similar shortcuts were worked in, in advance, to the snow dream by Eams. Ariadne tells Cobb about them when they need a faster route to the fortress. 

*What causes the loss of gravity in the hotel dream world?* 
A: As it is in real life, the dreamer's dream can be affected by things happening outside the dream. If it gets cold while you?re sleeping, sometimes people dream of ice or snow. If a person falls out of bed, sometimes they?ll dream of skydiving or falling in their dream. So when the van in the dream level above the hotel falls off the bridge, the motion of those inside the van is thrown off, and that feeling of falling carries over into the dream, making it as though there?s no gravity in the hotel level below the van. This effect does not, however, seem to extend any further than one level in a dream within a dream within a dream. 

*Arthur blows up an elevator to create a Kick in anti-gravity. How does that work?*
A: After a second viewing, it's confirmed. Since there is no gravity, Arthur disconnects the elevator from the cables and then uses an explosion to propel it, as it would be propelled if there were gravity. When it hits the bottom they're shaken around, creating a Kick. Arthur uses the elevator because he needs a way to insure that the Kick occurs simultaneously for all the dreamers, so he puts them in something which will move them all at once, in much the same way the falling van drops them together. 

*After he?s shot and killed, they resuscitate Fisher Jr. Why couldn?t they save Saito in the same way?*
A: Two possibilities here: It could be because the dream Fisher died in was his own, and so different rules apply. Or it could be that Saito was shot two dream levels above where he actually died, while Fisher died instantly in the same level where he was shot. Either way, once Fisher is freed from Mal, somehow they're able to bring him back by dropping him off a ledge and while resuscitating him in the level above. 

*Aren?t you supposed to be alone in limbo? Why are Cobb?s projections of his wife and kids there?*
A: Our understanding is that limbo only contains things you?ve built in it, which could explain why Cobb?s limbo has so few projections. The projection of his wife is something he tells Mal at the end that he?s tried to recreate over time, so it could be that she?s more than a projection and is actually an intentional creation of his. Similarly, Saito could have created the guards which populate his limbo. 

*Why did Ariadne jump off the building in Cobb?s limbo if Eames was going to wake her up with his Kick in the level above?* 
A: Ariadne may not have been certain Eames? Kick would work, so she was attempting to kill herself by jumping off the building. Even though we?d been told killing yourself inside the dream would only push you into limbo, Cobb has just told her that once he got to limbo with Mal they escaped by killing themselves so Ariadne knows that death is a way to escape, even though in this case it wasn?t necessary. 

*If the world with crumbling buildings is Cobb?s limbo, what is the place he ends up in with Saito? *
A: Two different theories possible, let?s break them down one at a time: 

Theory 1 The simplest answer here would be that this world isn?t actually limbo but a deeper level which perhaps Cobb has mistaken for limbo or misrepresented as limbo. You have to die to go to limbo and neither Cobb nor Ariadne dies in the ice fortress, they merely go to sleep again and enter Cobb's dream, which only resembles the world he and Mal built in limbo because Cobb has created it. (Their kids weren't with them in their original limbo, so if this were limbo again, why would they magically be there with them to live happily ever after?) Also, Cobb could have deliberately been planning how the whole level worked out - he used it to detach himself from Mal, create a projection of Fischer to compel Ariadne to get out and not go into limbo and stayed as the whole thing crumbled to get to the real limbo to help Saito. And maybe that's the reason Fischer can be revived. He wasn't really shot dead. 

Theory 2 But since Ariadne tried to kill herself to escape it, and we know that killing yourself in any level but limbo will only send you to limbo, it seems as though Ariadne must have believed she was in limbo. If the crumbling city level really is a form of limbo, could that mean both Cobb and Saito in limbo, but in different limbos? If dreams are the machinations of the subconscious, and limbo is the subconscious that Cobb has built, the locations are one in the same. It?s the same reason why Cobb can no longer work as an architect. Perhaps Cobb and Saito?s final locations are the same place. If so, how does Cobb find Saito?s fortress? How does he end up on that beach? We?re full of questions on this one, but given the context of the movie this theory seems like the most likely of the two. 

*Why is Saito so much older than Cobb in the final dream level?*
A: It's likely that Cobb and Saito are in limbo for the same amount of time, however Cobb knows he's in limbo, so perhaps this keeps him from aging visibly. Saito on the other hand seems to have forgotten where he is, and so the passage of time (which could have been decades since time runs faster the deeper you go) has more of an affect on him. Similarly, the first time Cobb and Mal end up in limbo they aged because they've forgotten where they really are and accepted it as their reality. 

*Does Cobb?s totem keep spinning at the end or is it about to fall off the table?*
A: The fact that the film cuts away before we know for certain suggests that they want us to keep guessing. But we think it kept spinning. Here?s our reasoning: Note that at the end of the film Cobb?s kids haven?t aged. They match exactly his memory of them. A memory which must almost surely by now be out of date, since he?s been away from them for many months. Though he finally sees their faces, otherwise they look exactly as he envisioned them. They're even wearing the same clothes. In reality, his kids would now be older and different than his memories of them. This could suggest that Cobb is still in the dream and the top does indeed keep spinning after the credits roll. 

*If the top really does keep spinning at the end and Cobb?s reality really is a dream, then why didn?t it keep spinning when he tried it earlier in the film?*
A: Assuming for a moment that Cobb is still in the dream when the movie ends, it doesn?t necessarily mean he was in a dream for the entire film. The Cobb we see at the end could in fact be a man still trapped in limbo. This seems unlikely though since the film seems to indicate that Saito and Cobb killed themselves to escape it, right before waking up on the plane. See alternate theory. 

Alternate Theory Ivan in the comments below suggests that it's still possible that the entire movie could be a dream because the totem may only work to ensure you're not in someone else's dream. "Think about it, YOU know your totem's trick exactly so if you were in your own host dream then you could replicate it perfectly. It is only when you are in someone else's dream that your totem does not behave in it's trick form since that host cannot architect it so. This is why nobody knows the trick functionality of anyone else's totem!" 

*How do Cobb and Saito survive limbo for such an extended period of time? Isn?t your mind supposed to burn out in there?*
A: The film never actually says your mind will burn out there, merely suggest that you'll become lost there and be unable to find your way out. The real obstacle to getting out of limbo seems to be realizing that you're in limbo. At the end of the film, it takes an appearance by Cobb to remind Saito that the world he's in isn't real, and once he realizes Saito reaches for a gun and, presumably, shoots himself in order to escape. It could be that your brain only actually is damaged out if you stay in Limbo for the full term, or if you stay there after the machine connection powering the dream is disconnected.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Continuation_ 



*If the dream they enter at the end of the film belongs to Fisher Jr., then why does Cobb enter the limbo he built with his wife? Shouldn’t it be Fisher Jr.’s limbo?*
A: The snow fort dream is not Fisher's. That dream belongs to Eams. Each level is dreamt by a different member of Cobb's team, and then Fisher's subconcious is brought in to fill it. The first level is dreamed by Yusuf, who then stays behind to drive the van and initiate a kick to bring them back. The second level is dreamt by Arthur, who then stays behind to put them in the elevator and initiate another kick. The third level is dreamed by Eams, who again stays behind to plant explosives on the building, which drops them and initiates another Kick. The final level is Limbo. Limbo is a shared environment not limited to a single subconscious. Limbo contains nothing, excep the remnants of whatever might have been built by someone who has been there before. Cobb has been there before, so limbo contains the buildings he and his wife built over the 50 years they spent there. 

*If Mal and Cobb grew old together in Limbo, and we see them as an elderly couple, why are they young when at the end of the time in limbo they kill themselves on the railroad tracks?*
A: The most likely explanation for this is that Cobb's memory of their youth was merely a fantasy of his, and in truth they aged together as we saw. This is supported by the film. The first time we see Cobb envisioning them killed by the train, they're young. A close up shot of their hands clasped reveals their hands to be young as well. Later when Cobb tells the real story of how they escaped limbo, we see their hands clasped on the railroad tracks and they're older and wrinkled, just as Cobb and Mal are when we see them walking through the city while Cobb talks about them growing old together. It seems likely this is the true version of the story and the version in which they're younger is part of the delusion Cobb constructed which was visited by Ariadne. 

*How did Cobb and Mal end up in Limbo in the first place?*
A: The movie suggests it was an accident, caused by Cobb's desire to keep going deeper and deeper into the dream until he went too deep. Several different ways this could have been accomplished, perhaps they used the same type of sedation as Yusuf used and then intentionally killed themselves just to see what would happen. 

*Why did Cobb perform Inception on Mal?*
A: Cobb and Mal were trapped in Limbo for 50 years, unaware that their world wasn't real. Cobb eventually discovered the truth, but Mal refused to accept it. In order to get Mal to kill herself and return to the real world, Cobb performed Inception on her, planting the idea that the world wasn't real in her mind. This worked, they killed themselves and escaped Limbo. Unfortunatley, the idea remained in Mal's mind and once they returned, she was unable to accept that the real world wasn't a dream. 

*Who were the dreamers for the different levels?*
A: Level one, with the van, was dreamed by Yusuf (Dileep Rao). Level 2 in the hotel was dreamed by Arthur (Joseph Gordon-Levitt). Level 3 with the snow fort was dreamed by Eams (Tom Hardy). The final level was Limbo and dreamed by no one, since it's a place of shared consciousness. 

*How does the Architect have control over someone else's dream?*
A: The Architect designs the dream levels in the real world, and then teaches the level design to the dreamer. 

*How does the Forger work?*
A: Eams is the Forger. This name has two meanings. In the real world he can forge identities using his contacts and his ability to fake documents. In the dream world, he can alter his appearance and take on the personality of someone else he's studied, probably using much the same methods used to construct buildings. 

*Was Ariadne somehow aware of the numbers Fischer would come up with or did she change the hotel's floor plan so that 491 would be below 528?*
A: It seems impossible that they could have known in advance, they must have left a blank place in their design to be filled in with the numbers as they learned them. If anyone has any other theories on this, sound off in the comments! 

*Why did dying wake dreamers up early in the movie, but later in the movie it sent them to Limbo?*
A: The film explains this as being due to the types of sedatives used on the dreamers during the final sequence. When normal sedatives are used, death wakes you up. But in order to go three dream levels deep, heavier sedatives must be used, causing this unwanted side-effect. 

*A Kick:* By upsetting the equilibrium of a dreamer you can wake them from a dream and return them to reality. If you’re dreaming a dream within a dream, each level of the dream has to have its own Kick in order for the one on the higher level to work. So Arthur blew up the elevator to wake them up from the snow fortress dream so they could then be woken up by the car hitting the water. 

*Limbo:* A place where dreamers may end up if they go too deeply. It’s a place where time runs quickly and people seem to forget reality. We’re told a person flung there might burn out their mind, though somehow Saito, Cobb, and Mal all survive it and escape. Because of the drugs used in the dreamers in Inceptions final mission, we learn a dreamer can in this one instance also be flung into limbo if they’re killed in the dream. 

*Inception:* The practice of entering dreams and planting an idea in someone’s head. Normally Cobb and his team only invade dreams to steal secrets and they aren’t sure if Inception is really possible. 

*The Architect:* The person who constructs the dream world inside the mind of the Dreamer. In the final dream of Inception, Ariadne (as played by Ellen Page) is the architect. 

*The Dreamer:* The person whose dream you're actually in. When creating a dream within a dream, each level must have a different dreamer. In the final sequence, Yusuf dreams the first level, Arthur dreams the second one, and Eams dreams the third level with the snow fort. 

*The Subject:* The person whose subconcious is actually brought into the dream, usually for the purpose of extracting information from them or on rare occasions in order to plant an idea in their mind. In the final sequence, Fisher Jr. is the subject. 

*Totem:* An object constructed by someone who plans to invade a dream, whose exact weight and composition only they know. This object can be used to help verify whether you’re in the real world, or the dream world. Cobb uses a top which, when spun inside a dream never stops spinning. Ariadne constructs a chess piece, which she plans to use as her totem. 

*Projection:* A person created by the subconcious mind of the subject. Projections are not real. They function like white blood cells and should the subject begin to realize that the dream he's in isn't his, Projections respond violently and attempt to seek out the Dreamer and destroy him.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2010)

Ema gave me the idea.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 17, 2010)

Jesus Christ, this movie blew my fucking mind.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 17, 2010)

I screwed up my post



*Spoiler*: __ 



The timer woke them up in the van world didn't it? forgot about that. That screwed up everything I typed. Let me start again.







Ema Skye said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




 If Ariadne waited for Eames to wake her she'd probably have to wait for  years. That's my understanding of it at least.


----------



## Utz (Jul 17, 2010)

What the fuck that was amazing. 

That is all.

Nice theories in here as well, very keen observations.


----------



## Satori katsu (Jul 17, 2010)

My mind was definitely blown completely too. It just left so many theories that could be made. I love stories like this one, It was awesome to say the least and I can't really describe my thoughts. But this movie is made me and is still making me question my existence. As if I already didn't do that enough before. My brain hurts from all of this.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2010)

I literally just got out of the theater.

It was a stimulating movie.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Can someone help me out. What was the point of blowing up the snow station if only two of them were under? 
I'm already forgetting details.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 17, 2010)

I've forgotten that movies could be this good.

But seriously.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Even though I predicted half the shit that could've happened, I especially knew the TWEEST:shymalan was coming the moment Ariadne was introduced.  Ariadne is the name of a nymph (I think) in Greek mythology that challenged Athena to a spinning contest.  She ended up winning it, but because of her pride she was changed into a spider, which as we all know, WEAVES things.  Like dreams?  

My vast knowledge of Greek mythology kinda spoiled the ending for me.  But it still didn't stop me from enjoying the hell out of the movie.  I haven't enjoyed a movie like this since Star Trek, and I haven't seen one this good since The Dark Knight.  I especially loved it because IT PLAYED OUT JUST LIKE A DREAM.  Especially near the ending.  I can't COUNT the number of dreams I've had end on that same note.  

Whoever wrote the screenplay for this had a monster imagination, and I salute them.  This was a well freakin' made movie, and easily jumped onto my list of favorites of all time.  

Damn.  I need to come off this post-Inception high.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 17, 2010)

I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 17, 2010)

That movie was worth the $11 I paid for it.  I REALLY kinda wanna go see it again.  

If I'm lucky, they'll show it at my university near the end of the semester for free.  

Damn.  Now I kinda want an Inception set...


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm gonna chill right now. If I keep thinking about I'm just gonna muddle the details.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 17, 2010)

I need to stop the Inception-wanking.  But I didn't expect the movie to be THIS awesome.  This is one of the few movies I can say I probably wouldn't have enjoyed better than a novel version of it.  The movie was more than enough and complete in itself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2010)

lol, Tom Berenger looked so oooold in this movie. It didnt seem like that long since I saw him. Has he just aged that quickly or was he made to look older.


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Inception-wanking.


----------



## Bender (Jul 17, 2010)

Huh, I'll probably go see the movie again today


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2010)

Had a little chat with a friend about the movie. Huge Nolan fan. Yes, Chee, a bigger fan than even you. Believe it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




was telling him about the theory that it's all a dream

Andres
Btw, if the whole thing was a just a dream, there would be too many contractions to the concept of what Leo does
1:58am
Me
how so?
1:59amAndres
Ultimately though, at what point was there a switch in dreams?
We can trace everything back to the source
The final scene of him arriving could just be a dream apart from the rest of the film
I'm using the argument of the film: trace back your steps. How did you get there?
The entire origin of the story leading to the end of the airport scene is explained
So the to me only one question remains: was the final scene at his home real?
We know his father was returning to the states
They had the toys Leo got them
But the top didn't fall directly but then again we didn't have a chance to see it all out
It was tipping over


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2010)

On the ending, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



While he could still be in a dream, I took some of it to be a symbolic dream.

Like when his Father tells him to come back to reality, Cobb's dream was to fix the memory of his wife, which was impossible to do.

As for the ending, I took it cutting away as simply to immortalize the idea of a dream. Whether it's real or not, Cobb is living his dream of being his family. Of course, it's all going to end one day. His kids will grow older. But that's irrelevant, in the same way that having the top continue to spin or topple is irrelevant. Cobb is currently "in the now", the future doesn't matter, which is why the film cuts away.

Or he is still in a dream, and Nolan just wanted to leave it open ended. Probably both.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 17, 2010)

So much complexity!


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone have any idea how much it's made so far yet?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In my opinion, it seemed more like a dream towards the end. I question why was his father at the airport waiting for him as if he knew he was going to succeed. Then the children were wearing the same clothes and not even aged a day from what it seems.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 17, 2010)

damn I have to wait till the 29th to watch it...


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 17, 2010)

Psyconorikan said:


> Anyone have any idea how much it's made so far yet?





> *Deadline is reporting that Inception has done some major business in its first day of release, pulling in $3 million from midnight screenings alone and somewhere between $18 and $20 million. Estimates are saying that the film should do somewhere between the low $40 and high $60 million range by the end of the weekend.*



It's only a prediction but they're usually right.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 17, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> It's only a prediction but they're usually right.



Awesome thanks.  

Hopefully word will spread of it's epicness and it'll continue to do well. I've talked to several people about it and some people have never even heard of it. Makes me sad.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 17, 2010)

What a great movie.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 17, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I've forgotten that movies could be this good.
> 
> But seriously.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not to be picky here, but
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ariadne in Greek mythology is actually the girl who helps Theseus navigate the labyrinth to slay the Minotaur. I thought that was actually a more fitting name for her on the account that she designs the dreams and then helps them navigate through them to get to the "minotaur", and then get out. Especially since at the beginning of her training they have a heavy focus on mazes and the construction of them within the dream.

And on a random segue here, I've seen a lot of theories stating in the end he ignores the top spinning because he no longer cares if he's in a dream or not, but that doesn't really add up for me. It just seems contradictory when a huge part of his mission was just getting back to his kids in the "real" world. When he's in limbo and Mal offers him to stay with the kids, he declines because he knows it's not real, but now all of a sudden it's okay if it's not real? I'm not sure if it's he doesn't care whether or not it's not real, but he doesn't know that it's not real (if it even is not real). The other scenario being that it is all real and he's finally been reunited with his children.


----------



## fireofthewill (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




EPIC MOVIE.

One thing was bothering me when I was watching it. I know that the architect can't usually mold the world whatever way she sees fit because the subject's subconscious will realize that its a dream and attack her (so no causing avalanches and crushing buildings on people). However, since they told the subject it was a dream, and all of the projections were trying to kill them anyways, what would be the harm in doing that? It would have been epic to see the architect using her godlike powers to fight off the projections.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome movie 

Chris Nolan is just too badass.

Also, Ellen Page


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This movie was just fucking epic, nothing else you can say. This movie did make me go  at some parts because of its mindfucking.

Also at the last scene when the movie ended abruptly the entire theater was like "awwww" and started clapping.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The totem at the very end started to wobble so it is likely that it wasn't a dream. However, in the end there is evidence on both sides. Either Saito got out and Dom didn't, or they both did. Damn it I really want to know!!!!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 17, 2010)

Christopher Nolan is a genius. The end. He hasn't made a bad movie yet, and when he writes the screenplays, we usually get masterpieces. 

I really liked Joseph Gordon-Levitt in the movie, simply because it was awesome seeing him get out from his indie niche and hold his own against these awesome actors playing opposite him in a blockbuster film. Plus, with that slicked back hair, and the way he kicked ass, he looked badass.  He's just so talented, and likeable.


MartialHorror said:


> On the ending,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the assessment. And it was just an awesome, awesome way to end the movie.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 17, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Christopher Nolan is a genius. The end. He hasn't made a bad movie yet, and when he writes the screenplays, we usually get masterpieces.
> 
> I really liked Joseph Gordon-Levitt in the movie, simply because it was awesome seeing him get out from his indie niche and hold his own against these awesome actors playing opposite him in a blockbuster film. Plus, with that slicked back hair, and the way he kicked ass, he looked badass.  He's just so talented, and likeable.
> 
> I agree with the assessment. And it was just an awesome, awesome way to end the movie.



Yeah I think it was a symbolic ending and I believe at the very end it wasn't a dream. There are some awkward parts going on throughout that last 10 minutes, but I believe they only add to the symbolism. Christopher just wanted to fuck with our minds, but my friends and I were sure the totem started to wobble. Which never happened in the movie when they were in a dream.

I mean Ariadne did tell Dom, "You have to make sure you come out", or something like that. She made him promise, and when a significant girl in a movie does that you know the main character is going to succeed.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2010)

Some people heard a "click" sound like the top fell over when the scene cut to black. I don't remember hearing it, with the background noise of the audience I think they are hearing what they want to hear. 

But when I see the movie again, I'll definitely try and see if there is a clicking sound.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Some people heard a "click" sound like the top fell over when the scene cut to black. I don't remember hearing it, with the background noise of the audience I think they are hearing what they want to hear.
> 
> But when I see the movie again, I'll definitely try and see if there is a clicking sound.



If that's true then that just puts Christopher Nolan in infinity level.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 17, 2010)

fireofthewill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




The more you change the dream the more aggressive the subconscious becomes. So if they tried acting like God it probably would have responded in kind. As it was it was only the security types that were fighting them, instead of the entire world. Plus, Fischer might have figured out what was going on.






Chee said:


> Some people heard a "click" sound like the top fell over when the scene cut to black. I don't remember hearing it, with the background noise of the audience I think they are hearing what they want to hear.
> 
> But when I see the movie again, I'll definitely try and see if there is a clicking sound.



There was no click.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 17, 2010)

the click is a lie!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I love how Joseph Gordon Levitt managed to kiss Ellen Page 'worth a shot '


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I love how Joseph Gordon Levitt managed to kiss Ellen Page 'worth a shot '



Everybody loved that in the theater I was in.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 17, 2010)

you would think this movie would get more money when twilight new moon pulled in 30 mil in its midnight screening.

straight up bullshit eh


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> you would think this movie would get more money when twilight new moon pulled in 30 mil in its midnight screening.



Think is the keyword. Most people who watched the latest Twilight monstrosity were born without the ability to process logical thought. So they are more easily taken advantage of by the subliminal sparkling market campaigns that just tell them to see a movie, and not decide for themselves whether it is worth it or not.

In other news, I am watching Inception tonight. So.... LALALALALALALA I'M NOT READING ANY POSTS WITH SPOILER TAGS UNTIL AFTER TONIGHT. LALALALALA. 

My mindset going in will be to notice even the slightest detail and constantly try to piece together what it all means. I think I was born with an eidetic memory just for this film alone.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 17, 2010)

People hearing The click sounds like a Urban Legend


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2010)

illmatic said:


> People hearing The click sounds like a Urban Legend



Or the click could indicate their brains going into sleep/recharge mode after getting totally mindfucked by what seems like a brilliant masterpiece of a film.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> you would think this movie would get more money when twilight new moon pulled in 30 mil in its midnight screening.
> 
> straight up bullshit eh



It definitely should but you can't underestimate the power of young teenage girls


and some bored housewives


----------



## Ulio (Jul 17, 2010)

Loved the movie, another great one by Nolan.

Lots of similarities with Leonardo's last movie Shutter Island.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2010)

Tekkenman11 said:


> This movie was just fucking epic, nothing else you can say. This movie did make me go  at some parts because of its mindfucking.
> 
> Also at the last scene when the movie ended abruptly the entire theater was like "awwww" and started clapping.
> 
> ...



But if you look closely 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The totem also started to wobble earlier but kept up at it. It started to wobble again but then the movie cut away.


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2010)

Ulio said:


> Loved the movie, another great one by Nolan.
> 
> Lots of similarities with Leonardo's last movie Shutter Island.



Not really. Just Leo's character. lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2010)

Actually, when you think about it, the structures were identical. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Both movies were about characters coming to terms with their guilt as they explore their own minds to do so. The revelation with the wife is similar too in its own way




lol, imo, these are the best movies. As a (wannabe) screenwriter, it seems much more effective(and even easier) when the the main character IS the plot in a way. The result is that lots of plot and character development can go hand in hand.

So you'll have movies like "Shutter Island" or "Inception", where the story won't really work without the main character. 

Or you'll have stuff like "2012", "Predators" and "Prince of Persia" where it's more of the idea(2012 for example is about the end of the world), and then the characters have to be written and will hopefully be interesting.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 17, 2010)

Tekkenman11 said:


> Also at the last scene when the movie ended abruptly the entire theater was like "awwww" and started clapping.



There where some "awwww"s in the theater I went to as well. But I could also hear some content laughs almost assuring themselves of witnessing a perfect ending.

I was one of the later.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 17, 2010)

Christopher Nolan is brilliant.

That's what I rate Inception. Its going to be a while before I stop geeking out over what I just saw and I don't think I can give a clear score just yet. So for now:
*
Christopher Nolan is brilliant/10*



Tekkenman11 said:


> Also at the last scene when the movie ended abruptly the entire theater was like "awwww" and started clapping.



Same here. Been a while since I saw such a unanimous response from an ending.


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2010)

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 17, 2010)

can't wait to see this. ><"


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2010)

Seeing it again tomorrow.


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2010)

I was supposed to see it again today.  Tomorrow for me as well.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 17, 2010)

Going for an encore this Tuesday, hopefully, provided that things fall into place the way I want them to. They say it took Nolan ten years to write the script for Inception, which he would have started around his Memento production.

If this doesn't win the Oscar for Best Original Screenplay, I can only imagine the intense outrage that would follow. It should be shoo-in for the Best Original Screenplay win. It should also be nominated for Best Picture (especially since the field's expanded to ten), Best Director, Best Film Editing, Best Original Score, Best Visual Effects. It may sweep up. Perhaps even a nomination for Best Actor in a Lead role for Leo, and you could nominate any actor in a supporting role, because they all killed.


*Spoiler*: _Most chilling visual in Inception_ 



The enraged look on Marion Cotillard's face as Cobb and Ariadne were retreating up the elevator. That look was intensely chilling, to say the very least.


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> If this doesn't win the Oscar for Best Original Screenplay, I can only imagine the intense outrage that would follow. It should be shoo-in for the Best Original Screenplay win. It should also be nominated for Best Picture (especially since the field's expanded to ten), Best Director, Best Film Editing, Best Original Score, Best Visual Effects. It may sweep up. Perhaps even a nomination for Best Actor in a Lead role for Leo, and you could nominate any actor in a supporting role, because they all killed.



Yup. I've predicted all those nominations myself as well. Original Screenplay will win it. I really can't see any other film beating it in that category. I also have it winning Best Picture because since before this year began I had Inception as my favorite movie of the year. I don't think it'll get a nomination for Supporting Role because I can see movies that come later in the year to have their supporting roles more involved than Inception.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 17, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> *Spoiler*: _Most chilling visual in Inception_
> 
> 
> 
> The enraged look on Marion Cotillard's face as Cobb and Ariadne were retreating up the elevator. That look was intensely chilling, to say the very least.



Definitely. Love that scene. 

My favorite scene in the movie: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Its between the random train scene and the zero gravity fight scenes. 

The raw shock and power of that train scene reminded me of some of the chase scenes from Nolan's Batman films and the Z-gravity scene in the hotel is better then The Matrix.... Not better then any particular _scene_ from that movie, understand, but better then The Matrix series itself.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 17, 2010)

Anybody else have a hard time understanding Saito and Mal's accent at times?  I thought it was my theatre's speakers, but everybody else was clear.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 17, 2010)

I liked the movie better when was called Paprika


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Anybody else have a hard time understanding Saito and Mal's accent at times?  I thought it was my theatre's speakers, but everybody else was clear.



I've seen the movie twice now, and I still don't know what Saito said when he mentioned the airplane. And the whole audience laughed, but I'm just like, "wait what did he say? "


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2010)

I liked the movie a lot.

Well acted
Solid ideas

Good movie


Being a fan of The Prisoner didn't hurt either since the movie was basically the TV show done in 2010 with a special effects budget.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 17, 2010)

Barak Obama has accused the director of making a film that requires Americans to think.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't see that, the movie was very straight forward.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 17, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Barak Obama has accused the director of making a film that requires Americans to think.



whatno. Link me to this preposterous... possibility.


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I don't see that, the movie was very straight forward.



That's what I thought at first. But once you dive deeper into the movie. What the truth is, you'll find it to be complex. Nolan did a fantastic job hiding that with this movie. Beneath all the action there is a pretty big mystery. That genius hid a complex film that not many people would have seen into a summer blockbuster.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2010)

I think its easy to confuse complexity with a lack of straightforwardness. Inception wasn't a straight line but it was a very easily understood line regardless.


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, everything in the movie is explained. Except for that one last scene. The top wobbling. Is it real? Is it fake? Was the whole movie just a dream? etc. Although it may be a simple answer like: Yes, it's real, the top falls in the end. The movie makes you think. And that's the point, right? To leave you thinking?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2010)

The question being asked is still very straightforward. Its also not like the movie didn't set up the question throughout.

By hook or by crook.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2010)

I think it will get nominated for a lot of things, possibly even for best screenplay. But if's too early to call it a winner. 

Especially when we know that Piranha 3D is coming out.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Being a fan of The Prisoner didn't hurt either since the movie was basically the TV show done in 2010 with a special effects budget.



Nolan fought hard to buy the rights to The Prisoner but AMC put up more cash.


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2010)

What is The Prisoner? 

Also, Nolan has worked on this since the time of Memento. So you know it isn't a blatant rip-off.


----------



## AskadX (Jul 17, 2010)

INCEPTION WAS BEAST.  JUST WATCHED IT, IT WAS AWESOME O.O


----------



## Batman (Jul 17, 2010)

That was quite possible the best original score I've heard in years.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2010)

edit: what Taleran said

also making a Prisoner movie has always been Nolan's wetdream, he most likely came up with the idea of Inception since he figured he could never get the rights (he thought right)


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> What is The Prisoner?
> 
> Also, Nolan has worked on this since the time of Memento. So you know it isn't a blatant rip-off.



The Prisoner is a 60's British TV show, and it is heralded as one of the most beloved cult TV shows ever created


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2010)

Batman said:


> That was quite possible the best original score I've heard in years.



ehhh? really? in years? one of the best this year, sure. but I can name 10 soundtracks off the top of my head that are better than this one. I'm loving this soundtrack btw, I've heard it all multiple times. I just wouldn't rate it that high.

Also, thanks for the info, guys. Will check it out.


----------



## Batman (Jul 17, 2010)

Yup. In years. I can't think of any others that actually merged as well with the story as this one in quite some time. It's like it's part of the script.


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2010)

There's no denying that. Hans is one of the best when it comes to merging your flms with your scores. He did an awesome job with the Batman films as well, but as a stand alone there's far better. And those who say "Well, the film score is really only for the film and the stand alone argument is invalid" I'll assure you that the composers themselves THINK themselves as real composers and saying that quote I stated is a slap to the face imo. Hans has great stand alone scores as well, don't get me wrong.. Gladiator, Thin Red Line, King Arthur, Last Samurai, etc.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2010)

I like scores that work better with the movie than without. Tarintino films are a great example of this.


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2010)

"I like scores that work better with the movie than without"
If the film works as a stand alone it's because the movie works in the movie. I don't know why people say that.


Lol. While it's true, Tarantino's taste is exquisite with already existing music, he's a COMPLETE douche with film composers. Doesn't even work with 'em.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Barak Obama has accused the director of making a film that requires Americans to think.





Taleran said:


> I don't see that, the movie was very straight forward.





Dom Cobb said:


> That's what I thought at first. But once you dive deeper into the movie. What the truth is, you'll find it to be complex. Nolan did a fantastic job hiding that with this movie. Beneath all the action there is a pretty big mystery. That genius hid a complex film that not many people would have seen into a summer blockbuster.





Taleran said:


> I think its easy to confuse complexity with a lack of straightforwardness. Inception wasn't a straight line but it was a very easily understood line regardless.





Dom Cobb said:


> Well, everything in the movie is explained. Except for that one last scene. The top wobbling. Is it real? Is it fake? Was the whole movie just a dream? etc. Although it may be a simple answer like: Yes, it's real, the top falls in the end. The movie makes you think. And that's the point, right? To leave you thinking?



First half of this video sums it up nicely


----------



## Mr Dr (Jul 18, 2010)

I've never posted in this section before but man... (spoilers abound)


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I heard on another website that apparently an unusual amount of people were staring at him as he walked through customs (as though he was dreaming). I wasn't really paying attention but did you guys see that?

If so it makes me rather sad regardless of how happy Cobb is.

The obvious complaint about whether or not he was dreaming is the fact that his children were exactly the same. At first when I saw this I thought that somehow he had a memory of the future (hey, anything's possible). But NONE of his memory contained the children's faces. How could a guy who said that he no longer "builds" dreams compose their faces out of a memory and add Micheal Caine. 

At the same time it is said that there is no level of dreaming under limbo.
Once you die/dream in limbo you come back to reality.


The best theory I've seen is that while he while he did make it back to reality  the prolonged spin represented that, like Mal, he will always have doubt.

The other and more depressing theory is that he is dreaming so deeply that he was able to make the totem fall.

The good news is that if he's still dreaming he has composed a "perfect world" which means that when he wakes he'll be perfectly sane. This is of course not accounting for the fact that after growing old in this reality AGAIN will give him doubt far worse than Mal's. In such a reality he might kill himself but when you put it all into perspective that wouldn't be such a bad ending since at least everyone was back in reality. It would be sad but at least it would be real.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok, I have been looking around reading up on theories (yes I know )

I'm obsessed, but who cares, I mean its Christopher Nolan. 

*Here is my final take* it seems long, but trust me if you really care about this movie's perceptual mystery then it will be worth your time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As to the spinning top at the end, my take is that it’s basically a metaphor on how to deal with a personal loss. Cobb comes to understand that he has to let go of his dead wife (dream) if he truly wants to be a father for his kids (reality).

Cobb lost his wife and combined with his extended stay in limbo, his mind was out of sync with reality. Part of him wants to stay in the dream world and not let go of his dead wife (the mental projection Mel asking him to stay). But if he does this, then he can’t be with his kids.

When he finally meets his kids, the top spins (suggesting a dream world) but then wobbles a bit (suggesting reality). Cobb dealt with his emotions, made the right choice, and is essentially living his dream in reality because they are again in sync. At the beginning of the movie, Cobb explains that we live in reality but we experience it through a mental construct (essentially a dream world). Therefore at the end, in reality, the top can be both spinning and wobbling at the same time, it’s just a matter of perception. 

*P.S*

Keep in mind that the flight was a total of 10 hours long. When the flight attendant, or pilot spoke there was 20 minutes left. So the rest of the team woke up with perhaps maybe 2-3 hours passing more, or less. With there being about aproximately 7-8 hours till landing. Remember that time goes by quickly in the dream world and like Cobb said the deeper you go the faster. So in limbo one hour could be a decade, etc.

And when we experienced his memory of his children in that house it was a little different than when we saw it at the end even though they had on the same clothing. The man in the suit wasn't there, his uncle/father was in there when he wasn't there before.


----------



## fuuki (Jul 18, 2010)

Just saw it tonight. I can't wait to go to sleep...


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2010)

My take on the ending is I find the most simple


*Spoiler*: __ 



The final shot of the film was Nolan's "Inception" for us. It's simple. If the top falls, it's real. If not, it's a dream. We don't see it fall.

Now we have an idea in our heads and it's eating the viewers up like a parasite.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> My take on the ending is I find the most simple
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow, I couldn't have said it better. Well spoken man.


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2010)

Mr Dr said:


> I've never posted in this section before but man... (spoilers abound)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, they only look at you when you draw attention to yourself as the dreamer. He did nothing to draw attention. The people looking at him were just his friends who are happy for him. And Fischer gave that "hmm he seems familiar" kind of look imo.

Another thing is that the ending might just be a dream. No, not going under the thing, but an actual dream. Which would be nice because he previously stated that he can no longer dream without going under. Maybe after doing that last job he was finally able to dream about his kids because he knew he was going back to them (could explain why they never aged). But they also don't say how long he was gone for. Could have been less than a year.


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> My take on the ending is I find the most simple
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Really love your take on it. dat nolan


----------



## Raviene (Jul 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> My take on the ending is I find the most simple
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



that's not good... that means i'm going to be suicidal from this point on


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2010)

Mr Dr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious complaint about whether or not he was dreaming is the fact that his children were exactly the same. At first when I saw this I thought that somehow he had a memory of the future (hey, anything's possible). But NONE of his memory contained the children's faces. How could a guy who said that he no longer "builds" dreams compose their faces out of a memory and add Micheal Caine.



What is the one thing he reliably does throughout the entire movie. Things he tells other people not to.


The only negative I have with the movie thinking about it is the action scenes like the wall fights and later gun fights begin to feel bloated and out of place as the film continues. I realize that without the fight scenes the movie would loose a lot of its appeal for a mainstream audience. I just preferred the approach of the first mission to the ones that followed, but at the same time I am not sure how I would change it.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> The only negative I have with the movie thinking about it is the action scenes like the wall fights and later gun fights begin to feel bloated and out of place as the film continues. I realize that without the fight scenes the movie would loose a lot of its appeal for a mainstream audience. I just preferred the approach of the first mission to the ones that followed, but at the same time I am not sure how I would change it.



I actually felt that the action scenes were really well-paced and that, had they not stuck it all up in the last act and rather just spread stuff like that throughout the movie, it would have been bloated and distracted the audience from the major plots points laid out in the earlier acts. I also don't really see how wall fights can be out-of-place in a heist film where a city folds over itself. 

Then again I'm realizing I'm just a sucker for Nolan's fight scenes (they just seem so effortless) so I could be a little over-apologetic here.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> My take on the ending is I find the most simple
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Expansions

Still gonna put in spoilers cause its still opening weekend.


*Spoiler*: __ 




-Now that we have a solid end point you can start to work your way back.

-an Inception according to the movie has to be something simple so that the person believes it came from them rather than the source. A top that spins in dreams and falls in reality is a simple thing.

-Yet the idea that the top came from was much more complex compared to the binary choice of the top. Much like in the movie you start at something like Breaking down your fathers company (or Everything you are viewing could not be taking place in reality). You work your way down to first give the subject the large idea, than over the course of time you simplify that idea down, to the core and finally you use the foreshadowed object as the final breaker. (Pinwheel, Top etc)

-The movie never begins at a beginning

-Final random thought for now, just as the pieces of pre existing music acted as a precursor to get people prepared for the incoming kick, I think the original score was supposed to act in the same way for the audience. The best showing of this is in the last scene as the same piece of music starts from almost a whisper and by the time he meets his children and the top is left the music is almost the only thing that you can hear and then flip to black, movie over.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2010)

You guys have awesome posts. I'll keep them in mind today.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 18, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> I've seen the movie twice now, and I still don't know what Saito said when he mentioned the airplane. And the whole audience laughed, but I'm just like, "wait what did he say? "



He said he brought the airline instead of just the one airplane because it sounds neater.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _My input on the ending_ 



Personally I believe Cobb is in a dream. When the top wobbled at the end, it was around the same time that Cobb finally saw his kids's faces again. I think the wobble indicated that Cobb was able to accept this dream as his reality and that it doesn't matter to him anymore because he is reunited with his children.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 18, 2010)

Loved the movie, and as far as my thoughts on the ending they are more in line with Tal's so there's no point repeating it.

Definitely have a man crush on JGL though, or maybe just his tailor.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2010)

Flawless film... ****** out of ***** stars.

What a breathtaking experience. Haters can Hate. Nolan will continue to Nolan. 




Whip Whirlwind said:


> Loved the movie, and as far as my thoughts on the ending they are more in line with Tal's so there's no point repeating it.



There was an interesting article posted on ONTD that gave a minor spoiler as to how the ending should be viewed... or more specifically...


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Well, that didn't take long. And so the sequel speculation begins. Or does it..?
> 
> "Inception" is shaping up to be the moviegoing event of the summer. The sci-fi thriller written and directed by "The Dark Knight" maestro Christopher Nolan has dazzled critics and whipped expectant audiences into a frenzy before its release on Friday. But one aspect that has sparked heated debate is the particularly dubious last scene. On the red carpet of the film's L.A. premiere, MTV News asked the film's stars to weigh in on that compelling final moment ? as well as whether an "Inception 2" is a possibility.
> 
> ...



HEARD. 

Nolan probably implanted that idea and viewers will only truly hear the top drop when the DVD comes out and blasts the previous sales record.






> Definitely have a man crush on JGL though, or maybe just his tailor.



It takes a true bro to admit to a man crush. I also thought that Joseph Gordon Levitt was a dapper, GQ badass all throughout Inception. His zero gravity fight scenes were ridiculous.

BTW, Tom Hardy was a slick mofo too.

 x


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2010)

If the hearing thing is true, Nolan is a genius.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 18, 2010)

Detective said:


> It takes a true bro to admit to a man crush. I also thought that Joseph Gordon Levitt was a dapper, GQ badass all throughout Inception. His zero gravity fight scenes were ridiculous.
> 
> BTW, Tom Hardy was a slick mofo too.
> 
> x



Oh yea, Tom hardy was a definite badass, who dreams big 

But JGL had the best threads no doubt. That three piece


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 18, 2010)

This movie makes me want to go out and buy a new suit.


----------



## Mr Dr (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah when I left the theater the first thing I thought was:"What in infectious idea".

But I've been thinking about this recently and we do have proof that it hasn't been long since he left his kids. We have to remember that in Ariadne's memory she walked past Cobb and Mal. I'm doubtful that she composed the memory from many years ago because she said she takes that path every day.

Meaning that Mal might have died within the last 12 months.
It would be a lot easier to interpret this movie if it was based on a book >_>


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I heard on another website that apparently an unusual amount of people were staring at him as he walked through customs (as though he was dreaming). I wasn't really paying attention but did you guys see that?

If so it makes me rather sad regardless of how happy Cobb is.

The obvious complaint about whether or not he was dreaming is the fact that his children were exactly the same. At first when I saw this I thought that somehow he had a memory of the future (hey, anything's possible). But NONE of his memory contained the children's faces. How could a guy who said that he no longer "builds" dreams compose their faces out of a memory and add Micheal Caine. 

At the same time it is said that there is no level of dreaming under limbo.
Once you die/dream in limbo you come back to reality.


The best theory I've seen is that while he while he did make it back to reality  the prolonged spin represented that, like Mal, he will always have doubt.

The other and more depressing theory is that he is dreaming so deeply that he was able to make the totem fall.

The good news is that if he's still dreaming he has composed a "perfect world" which means that when he wakes he'll be perfectly sane. This is of course not accounting for the fact that after growing old in this reality AGAIN will give him doubt far worse than Mal's. In such a reality he might kill himself but when you put it all into perspective that wouldn't be such a bad ending since at least everyone was back in reality. It would be sad but at least it would be real.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 18, 2010)

Despite being a total Mindfuck it was an amazing movie.


----------



## handofjustice (Jul 18, 2010)

Is this movie really as good as you people are making out, I remember a bunch of idiots saying exactly the same thing they are saying about inception for Avatar. Oh no Cameron(Nolan) is a genius and ze gawd of movies, Oh no Avatar (Inception) is the best movie ever made. Turnt out Avatar was just a pile of shit and I hope inception isn’t the same.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 18, 2010)

I personally didn't really like this that much.  I'd prefer watching "The Matrix" or "Eternal Sunshine of Spotless Mind" over this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 18, 2010)

The problem with Avatar is that there wasn't much of a movie behind all those ZOMG visuals. This on the other hand, is a great movie that includes ZOMG visuals.

And "the matrix", really? It was a fun movie, but I fail to see how anyone could prefer it to Inception.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2010)

Did anyone realize that the trailers are an "Inception" unto themselves by planting false ideas into peoples heads as to what the film is only to find out what you're shown is "is a is not."


----------



## Piekage (Jul 18, 2010)

So... is this any good?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes.

/10char


----------



## Piekage (Jul 18, 2010)

Groovy. Guess I'll put Despicable Me on hold.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 18, 2010)

In regards to the end:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw a post online mention that the ages of the children elapsed 2 years according to Imdb.  

Claire Geare	 ... 	Phillipa (3 years)
Magnus Nolan	... 	James (20 months)

Taylor Geare	... 	Phillipa (5 years)
Johnathan Geare	... 	James (3 years)

I forget if we saw the children in a flashback or something to indicate there was a progression in time.  Does anybody remember this?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't trust some of the reviews in this thread.  I think some people decided to like whatever appeared on the screen before they even saw it.

We need a review from Adonis.  He can be counted on for objectivity.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 18, 2010)

That movie was epic. Saw it yesterday, fucking loved it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I don't trust some of the reviews in this thread.  I think some people decided to like whatever appeared on the screen before they even saw it.
> 
> We need a review from Adonis.  He can be counted on for objectivity.



OBjectivity in Today's Society it just ain't gonna be happening: 
no never-never-never gonna happen.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2010)

Saw it today. Seriously, compared to James Cameron's baby, Inception fucking rapes it.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 18, 2010)

Adonis already wrote his review, he's actually Armond White.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I don't trust some of the reviews in this thread.  I think some people decided to like whatever appeared on the screen before they even saw it.
> 
> We need a review from Adonis.  He can be counted on for objectivity.



Aw, what about poor little me?

After all, I liked Dragonball Evol- OH MY GOD WHAT DID I JUST SAY!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 18, 2010)

I just saw this again last night, and I'm still not sure what to make of the ending.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's very possible that the whole thing could have been a dream. First off, we never see the top naturally fall once in the movie besides in flashbacks, and at that one seen in the beginning in the hotel room after Cobb talks to his children. The next time he attempts at spinning the top after that is in Mombassa, but he drops the top. I'm trying to remember, and I think there's one other scene where he spins the top (I think it might be when showing Ariadne what the purpose of the totem is); however, he picks up the top just after spinning, once again we never see if he's in a dream or in reality. Cobb doesn't waste his time spinning the top when he's in the dream, and the next time it's spun is in Saito's palace in Limbo where it spins forever. Again it's spun at the very end, and you all know what happens there. I'm not sure exactly when it may have happened, but it's very possible that Cobb could have entered a dream earlier in the movie than we suspected. Then again, that could be me just over analyzing things. 

Another theory I had on the ending is that the reason he always tries to avoid looking at his kids faces is because he's worried that he'll get lost in the dreams. In the last scene with Mal, when she offers him to stay with her, she calls the children and they began to turn towards Cobb; however, Cobb avoids looking because he does not want to see their faces. Clearly he misses his kids, but he knows that he's in Limbo, and he knows that if he sees his children, with Mal, he might see how perfect the world can be and get stranded there. Finally he breaks out of Limbo with Saito, and returns home. He calls to his children and they turn and he sees their faces for the first time in a while; however, we never do see if the top he spins falls or not, signifying that it could be a dream, or it could be reality. I think that Cobb might have either created a new space for himself in Limbo, and he never really escaped, or I think it's possible he's merely in a dream; however, he thinks he escaped; therefore, he calls to his kids. Seeing their faces distracts him, and he continues out to embrace them, leaving the top behind. At that moment after he's seen their faces, he believes what he's in is reality, and he puts the top asside. I think at that moment he becomes trapped in the dream that he's created for himself. He doesn't recognize that his children are wearing the same clothing and are in the same spot they were in when he left, and I think that reinforces the notion of you do not notice that anything is wrong until you wake up. I think subconsciously Cobb wants to pick things up with his kids right where they left off as if nothing ever happened, and the only way that's possible is through the dream. 

Obviously there's a lot of speculation in those theories, and after seeing it a second time looking for a lot of specific things, I've discovered just how good of a job Nolan's done masking an answer to that final question.  




I definitely recommend seeing this movie a second time, while the special effects are still awe-inspiring, you really do pick up on a lot of the subtle lines, especially those that revolve around dreams and reality.


----------



## TobiGoodGuy (Jul 18, 2010)

I Cant Wait To See This.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2010)

Just saw it again, I really like it a lot more after the second viewing.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 18, 2010)

I found this on ONTD and I have to say, this theory takes the cake 


*Spoiler*: _Mind=Blown_ 



I don't think he was dreaming. His wedding ring was missing during that scene. He only ever wears the band during dreams.

But that really isn't enough. So how 'bout this: While we were watching an inception being performed on the screen, Nolan was performing an inception on our minds. From the very beginning of the movie (once Cobb begins to explain the dangers between reality and the dream world), Nolan has planted the notion in your mind, through Leo's character, that it was all going to end up being a dream. So by the time the end comes around, you're like, "Well, yeah! I knew that was going to happen!" But you only "knew" because it had been put there.

Remember how Arthur says, "If I tell you not to think about elephant, what are you thinking about?" This mind fuck is much like this except it want presented to us directly. It was slipped in smoothly so, much like a parasite (as Cobb describes) that thought grew in our minds. This is why many have deemed Inception as "predictable". In all honesty, though, I believe Nolan wanted us to think it was all a dream, thus distracting us from the fact that it was reality. His intention wasn't to end it all as a dream. His intention was to make us THINK it all ended in a dream.


----------



## Satori katsu (Jul 18, 2010)

This movie made me question my existence even more and made me wonder if we are all dreaming. It makes me want to explore my dreams ever more because I know there are more to dreams then what we make of them. I wanna do what they did in this movie so badly. I like a lot of the theories floating around here, they are very good. 

I'm off to do some studying about philosophy and dreams and I hope I can open my mind to all of this. Anybody for some dream exploration with me? Don't forget your totem.

P.S. Ema I don't know who's theory that is but that's the most brilliant theory I have heard. That was beyond amazing and I agree with it.


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 18, 2010)

Best movie I've saw in a while  even though the concept wasn't really new to me


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2010)

Fucking amazing, such a fresh idea within the storm of remakes that have been coming out.

Not to mention the pure level of sexy it contained


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 18, 2010)

no homo, but pretty badass characters.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 18, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I found this on ONTD and I have to say, this theory takes the cake
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Mind=Blown_
> ...



After reading this I agree whole-heartedly with it. I thought of this right after seeing the movie, but couldn't think of anything from the movie to support my thought. I completely forgot about the whole elephant line.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that even if the top fell, it wouldn't prove anything.  Arthur tells Ariadne that you can't let anybody hold your totem or else they will know the balance and so they can recreate it.  If they were trapped in either Mal or Dom's dream they would know the balance and so they could have made a top that fell over.

One take on this movie I thought about while talking to my friend about it on the ride home was that Inception might actually not be possible.  This entire Inception plot is just a way for Dom to prove to himself that it is possible.  If Mal was right all along maybe Dom didn't actually plant a seed that grew and corrupted her, she just figured it out and after she jumped off the cliff she woke up in the real world, spun her top, saw it fall, and never questioned reality again.  After she jumped Dom felt guilty and was looking for explanations and in his traumatized state blamed it on himself and inception.  So in this dream world he came up with a giant plot to prove to himself it is possible and that he is right about what caused her to kill herself.

However, I think Mal was wrong, and in the end he was in the real world.

This is a small thing that doesn't really matter, but I'm just curious if I'm misinterpreting the rules of dream gravity.  Shouldn't them floating in the 2nd level have made them float in the 3rd the same way floating in the 1st caused them to float in the 2nd?  Speaking of which, JGL fighting in the classy as hell three piece suit during the rolling van was awesome as hell.  He even fought and moved super-classy to go with his outfit.


----------



## QuoNina (Jul 18, 2010)

Whoa, gotta admit, Nolan can really develop some time-space paradoxical concepts into enjoyable movies. 




*Spoiler*: _So I have a theory_ 



that he's the real Madara.



...





Anyway, 
*Spoiler*: _I also like_ 



 that the ending can have multiple interpretations, yet anyone can pick their personal favorite or the one that's most meaningful to them  --just like how someone can sometimes come up with an interpretation of a dream that he/she just has. 

The way that I see it is that the main character barely needs the totem for a "reality check" anymore the moment that he's united with his children. I think he should _use _the totem no matter what when doing that kind of travel for safety issue, yes. But maybe he's at times more attached to the totem to ground him to reality due to some sort of pain (but also duty) "that he has with the reality", the anxiety of being on exile, hope of going back home, and the guilt of messing around the reality/dream sense of his wife and, subsequently, leading to her death. But the bondage of a family containing the children is earthly and grounds him to the reality with love again so he doesn't need that kind of thing to poke at his wound for this time; the bondage brings in more responsible kind of love than the romantic bond between a couple alone. 

(To dig in a bit deeper into the subconscious level as I am recalling that scene right now , this reminds me a the speech given by an accomplished urology surgeon to the incoming premed students. He talked and talked for a long time about how demanding his daily practices were, but then, when he's back at home, "my [his] family puts me back in center." That glow on his face was unforgettable. (!)

Yet on the other hand, maybe I am just being planted this idea because it is emotionally appealing. lol

Wow, another +1 for the movie!) 

But it can probably also be thought of as the extended idea of the philosophical view point (from Descartes?) that the dreaming and the reality are relative states. Firstly, you got two states. (Like positive vs negative, reality vs dreaming) Then you realize you can go under. Then you question, momentarily, that you are not even on the very top. Like a nice thought exercise.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Only two people knew the weight and balance of Dom's top, Saito and Mal.


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2010)

^your point?


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2010)

So within a couple hours, Inception has jumped about 80 places on IMDB's Top 250 list as voted by registered members. It is currently ranked # 3. Well deserved. And if there are any haters out there with an opposite opinion.. I have something to show you below:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



...


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2010)

Hahahahhah, brilliant Detective. 





> ^your point?



No point, just realized it today.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2010)

But the true twist is,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fischer was gay for Cobb. Because no straight man would dream about Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> But the true twist is,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pft. FischerxCobb is a terrible pairing. Every fangirl knows that ArthurxEames is the way to go.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> Hahahahhah, brilliant Detective.



Xzibit was the original Architect. A mastermind capable of placing whatever you desire within whatever you desire. Layer upon layer. And all within 40 minutes, not including commercials. 





> No point, just realized it today.



Did you also notice that the only two people who mentioned the phrase "Take a leap of faith" were also Saito and Mal?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2010)

It's not about parings. It's about gay dreams. That is what "Inception" is about.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2010)

Martial, you're so bad at pairing wars. 

Men. 



Detective said:


> Did you also notice that the only two people who mentioned the phrase "Take a leap of faith" were also Saito and Mal?



Yea...I SENSE A CONSPIRACY!!!


----------



## Gooba (Jul 18, 2010)

Best thing to ever come out of both of those memes.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> It's not about parings. It's about gay dreams. That is what "Inception" is about.



Well you sort of have an odd, horrifying and unwanted point there. Inception in the film is described as inserting an idea into another person's mind and letting it expand. Assuming that was the polite and censored definition, we can further assume that the uncensored would be to insert something else into a person and allow it to grow as well.


....    Damn it MH. You've made me create logic out of your heresy. Now Chee will go back to watch the film a 3rd time with a strictly yaoi fangirl mindset, even more than the subconscious one she has now. There will be much monstrous fanart & fanfic in the coming days. Sherlock Holmes Fangirlfest Part II.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2010)

I never did finish my drawing of Eames and Arthur going at it like two hungry dogs.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I personally didn't really like this that much.  I'd prefer watching "The Matrix" or "Eternal Sunshine of Spotless Mind" over this.


Matrix...really?


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

Roy, I have no idea what you're talking about. The Inception movie soundtrack is AMAZING.

The track Mombasa makes me wanna go out and just start punching people.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

I never said it wasn't. It's my favorite of the year after Last Airbender (which you said was "meh". LOADS of people would disagree with you). I'm simply stating that I've heard better.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

AFTER LAST AIRBENDER? Bleh.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

Chee.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

Post your favorite track from the album then.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

Which album?


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

The Last Airbender one.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got back from seeing it. Simply put it was an amazing film and definitely one of the best I've seen in a long time. The plot was very interesting, the music was great and the acting was superb.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> The Last Airbender one.



Can't find any YouTube videos of the entire tracks. 

I'll give you the names of the tracks though: Airbender Suite, Eartbenders, Flow Like Water.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 19, 2010)

Repost, no love for the Tekman 

Ok, I have been looking around reading up on theories (yes I know )

I'm obsessed, but who cares, I mean its Christopher Nolan. 

*Here is my final take* it seems long, but trust me if you really care about this movie's perceptual mystery then it will be worth your time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As to the spinning top at the end, my take is that it’s basically a metaphor on how to deal with a personal loss. Cobb comes to understand that he has to let go of his dead wife (dream) if he truly wants to be a father for his kids (reality).

Cobb lost his wife and combined with his extended stay in limbo, his mind was out of sync with reality. Part of him wants to stay in the dream world and not let go of his dead wife (the mental projection Mel asking him to stay). But if he does this, then he can’t be with his kids.

When he finally meets his kids, the top spins (suggesting a dream world) but then wobbles a bit (suggesting reality). Cobb dealt with his emotions, made the right choice, and is essentially living his dream in reality because they are again in sync. At the beginning of the movie, Cobb explains that we live in reality but we experience it through a mental construct (essentially a dream world). Therefore at the end, in reality, the top can be both spinning and wobbling at the same time, it’s just a matter of perception. 

*P.S*

Keep in mind that the flight was a total of 10 hours long. When the flight attendant, or pilot spoke there was 20 minutes left. So the rest of the team woke up with perhaps maybe 2-3 hours passing more, or less. With there being about aproximately 7-8 hours till landing. Remember that time goes by quickly in the dream world and like Cobb said the deeper you go the faster. So in limbo one hour could be a decade, etc.

And when we experienced his memory of his children in that house it was a little different than when we saw it at the end even though they had on the same clothing. He finally saw his children, the man in the suit wasn't there, and his uncle/father was in there when he wasn't there before. Also someone mentioned how he wasn't wearing his wedding band/ring at the end. He is usually seen wearing it.




Now we have to wait for Batman 3 to see Nolan back in action releasing another cinema masterpiece. pek

Edit: Airbender


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

Batman 3 will be in 3D, apparently.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Batman 3 will be in 3D, apparently.



I think Nolan will try and fight the decision, he doesn't seem all that interested in it and is just trying to appear diplomatic during interviews.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 19, 2010)

I finally watched Inception

The story was mind blowing

The action was amazingly lulzy awesome.

The effects were dazzling.

The ending was a fucking bitch though 

9/10 for the movie.

Was so damn amazing that I was on the edge of my seat :33


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

I asked my friend if 3D was confirmed, and he said yes.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

You're going to trust your friend over the girl who has 3,000 posts at the NolanFan forums who follows Batman and Christopher Nolan news like her life depends on it? 

3D for Batman isn't confirmed. There is a strong possibility that it might be since WB wants to put all tentpole releases in 3D, but they practically worship the ground Nolan walks on so there is a strong possibility that they will just kneel over and let the man do his work.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes. He's just as big a fan as you, except he doesn't wanna hump him.  


3D=more money. Batman 3D=shit ton more money. WB will make him do it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

Question for those who believe it was all a dream: How exactly do you prove it? Everything in the movie can be traced back. All the evidience and the concept of entering the subconcious points to show that the "story" is real. At no point are we lead away from the reality into the dream everything is traced back. And the theory of Arthur, etc. being projections as well... that seems _too_ far fetched. 

Also, for the ending, when people say Cobb and Saito weren't under the machine when they woke up. That's what the sedative was for, to keep you under, which is why you went to limbo is you died because the sedative was that strong. When Fischer got out of the van he didn't have that thing strapped to him. remember that Arthur was trying to keep Saito under the first time around he was pulling the machine back to him to put him under but while on the plane, there would be no trained professional to do so the stewardess was only told to push a button that's it. So it all could have been real. Or the ending could have just been a dream. Nothing more. No limbo or nothing, just a normal dream.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 19, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Question for those who believe it was all a dream: How exactly do you prove it? Everything in the movie can be traced back. All the evidience and the concept of entering the subconcious points to show that the "story" is real. At no point are we lead away from the reality into the dream everything is traced back. And the theory of Arthur, etc. being projections as well... that seems _too_ far fetched.
> 
> Also, for the ending, when people say Cobb and Saito weren't under the machine when they woke up. That's what the sedative was for, to keep you under, which is why you went to limbo is you died because the sedative was that strong. When Fischer got out of the van he didn't have that thing strapped to him. remember that Arthur was trying to keep Saito under the first time around he was pulling the machine back to him to put him under but while on the plane, there would be no trained professional to do so the stewardess was only told to push a button that's it. So it all could have been real. Or the ending could have just been a dream. Nothing more. No limbo or nothing, just a normal dream.



Unless the entire thing was a dream 

Or unless he went into a higher level of subconsciousness.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

But how do you explain that?  Nolan doesn't leave such gap holes behind.


I thought it's been stated that you couldn't go any deeper after limbo. Because once you die you go back to the surface or whatever. lol


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

Chee, I'll tell you the problem with the Inception score: it's minimalistic, one-notish, repetitive, no true theme. Just a motif played at different levels of volume. You want a real score? Sherlock Holmes, and I know you've heard it before. That "burrmmm" is just a motif (an awesome one. i love it, too). a hint of a theme, but there isn't one at all in the whole film just repetitive notes and the cliche tension build Zimmer is famous for. I'm sounding harsh, but I love the soundtrack as well. probably my second favorite (How To Train Your Dragon is giving it a run for it's money though) right now. it's just overrated. And people thinking this is something of creative genius when there's hardly anything creative about it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2010)

Detective said:


> Well you sort of have an odd, horrifying and unwanted point there. Inception in the film is described as inserting an idea into another person's mind and letting it expand. Assuming that was the polite and censored definition, we can further assume that the uncensored would be to insert something else into a person and allow it to grow as well.
> 
> 
> ....    Damn it MH. You've made me create logic out of your heresy. Now Chee will go back to watch the film a 3rd time with a strictly yaoi fangirl mindset, even more than the subconscious one she has now. There will be much monstrous fanart & fanfic in the coming days. Sherlock Holmes Fangirlfest Part II.



Bwahahaha, I have created my own inception.

As for the soundtrack, while it was good, I dont think it was one of Zimmer's bests. To me, the best scores always stick with you long after the movie. While I liked the score, and even listened to it again after watching the movie, I cant remember it at all. 

Right now, my favorite Zimmer scores are Broken Arrow and The Dark Knight. But granted, I tend to like my music in phases.....so I might change my mind one day.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

Inception makes 60.4M over the weekend.

Link


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 19, 2010)

My take on the real vs dream debate:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the most consistent, straight-forward and satisfactory enough answer is that the world that Cobb thinks is real, is real. So meeting Saito, the hunting for team members, the ending, etc, all of those were real. I don't think there's anything in the film that directly conflicts this; all the evidences that are put forward to support the dream theory are ambiguous at best (e.g., the totem in the end could've topped or spun forever, there's no way to know for sure). There's also the objection that if the end was a dream, then the entire development of Cobb would've been thrown to waste. He refused to join Mal because he knew she wasn't real, yet in the end he's going back to his kids who are not real? That doesn't make sense, and such a central theme not making sense reeks of bad writing. So I think there's enough reason to believe that Cobb got whatever's real right, and thinking otherwise is making speculations that can be done way with.

_Despite all these_, I personally hope that everything was a dream, if only to save the movie from some of its flaws, as well as add more depth into it. Some of these flaws include the lack of any moral dilemma from any of the characters in accepting the job from Saito (come on, Fischer was just a kind-hearted kid who want to make his father happy), that most characters except for Mal and Cobb were pretty one-dimensional, that Cobb was just too open to Ariadne. These could be saved by the dream theory (but perhaps not without raising questions of their own) because we could say that, like in dreams, we are more open to odd suggestions (making a nice kid break-up daddy's empire) without questioning them too much, and that the characters are one-dimensional precisely because they are merely Cobb's projections/dreams, appearing almost only as Cobb needed them. It would also get rid of (seeming?) plot holes, like the speed of the music playing being constant in all levels or why the characters didn't feel a loss of gravity in the snow fortress when they felt it two levels up.

Aside from these, I really liked Mal's suggestion in the end, when she asked Cobb whether his situation (being a wanted man, running around the globe being chased by guys who are similar to hostile projections, etc) isn't too fantastic for him, that perhaps he's the one who's dreaming. It's also interesting how someone somewhere pointed out that Cobb was making up the rules as he went, often contradicting what he just said earlier, so we cannot really trust whether the rules he laid down (if you die under sedative you go into limbo, there's only one limbo, etc) are true. There's also the issue that Cobb's totem isn't at all completely trustworthy, because if you desperately want to believe the world you inhabit to be real then your subconscious might make the totem stop spinning and stuff like that, etc.

Anyway there's more this but I'm lazy/too busy to write them all, lol. I've watched only once so far so I might've gotten some details wrong.

In the end: if not a dream, then Inception is a very good and solid enough mind-_numbing_ film.

If a dream, with some of the implications I outlined above: an outstanding and mind-_blowing_ film.

If Nolan intends for us to decide, that there's no real answer, then eh, probably in-between the two above. In a way this idea is clever, but on the other hand it appears to me as being no more than an unnecessary gimmick.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



One of the best movies I've seen since District 9.  I really like this movie and the ending had me and my friends bugging out debating was he dreaming or in the real world.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 19, 2010)

Additionally the score was awesome but nothing on the level of Last Samurai


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 19, 2010)

Did Nolan use the same guys from Dark Knight for the score?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes. Hans Zimmer.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> But how do you explain that?  Nolan doesn't leave such gap holes behind.
> 
> 
> I thought it's been stated that you couldn't go any deeper after limbo. Because once you die you go back to the surface or whatever. lol



What gap holes? If the whole thing was a dream there are no gap holes- _everything_ that was said would be suspect. 

Once you die you return to a higher level of dreaming. If it was all a dream then his wife was right- they never woke up, they just were'nt in limbo anymore.  

Also remember that that totem was not Cobb's; it was Mals. If it _was_ all a dream then part of the reason could be that he has been usign someone else's totem all this time- Cobb's original totem is gone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

I liked the movie, but I didn't like how they skipped over most of the dream architecting stuff. I mean, there wasn't anything especially cool about the dream sequence except the anti-gravity and 2nd level stuff. Everything else was just normal stuff. 

It delivered more in the psychological realm, but I didn't leave the theatre wondering if it was a dream or real or not. The top was obviously wobbling and going to fall over at the end. I'm not big fancy physicist like martryn *puts thumbs under suspenders and stands on heels*, but I know how tops act when they are about to fall over, and when they are spinning infinitely.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

The ending with the top is supposed to be the "Inception" that Nolan pulled on the audience.

Despite all evidence pointing to it being reality, Nolan decides to cut away right before the top stops spinning; which put forth the idea in our head that Cobb could still be dreaming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, no, it was totally going to stop spinning. You could tell by the way it was moving.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 19, 2010)

I just realized that the ending of Inception is a lot like the ending of Pan's Labyrinth 


*Spoiler*: _Endings for both movies_ 



Where the audience gets to decide if Ophelia's fantasy was real or all made up and if Cobb is in a dream or reality


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe I'll like it even more the second time I see it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea this is def. a movie you have to watch twice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

I suppose it is, but it only is for me by virtue of having the wrong expectations. I was expecting some cool dream stuff, like Matrixy shit, and wrongly so. I think the trailer set that expectation for me and that may be part of the ad campaign's clever design to make people buy 2 tickets instead of one.

Had I paid attention to other things instead of waiting for some cool shit to go down in dream land, I would've had a much better grasp on the movie overall.

The next time I see it, I'll know not to expect any special effects, but rather to pay attention to subtle plot points and background details.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 19, 2010)

I think for the most part though, the visual schematics were entertaining enough that if even you were bought on the idea of seeing cool effects, there were more than enough to keep those type of enthusiast pleased, while having enough lasting appeal to watch a second time for "other" reasons.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 19, 2010)

I really want to make a top that looks exactly like Dom's, but somehow has something inside it to keep it spinning until a battery dies, that will turn on when it starts spinning then turn off once it is stopped in order to save power.  I've seen the ones that have a battery powered base, but I want to be able to do this anywhere.  I'm not sure it is even possible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I think for the most part though, the visual schematics were entertaining enough that if even you were bought on the idea of seeing cool effects, there were more than enough to keep those type of enthusiast pleased, while having enough lasting appeal to watch a second time for "other" reasons.


 I just felt like they didn't utilize the dream architecture enough. They did it maybe two times during the dream. It wouldn't have mattered if they let all the projections know they were dreamers at a certain point and they should've let lose and just started altering everything in order to *not die*.

That's my biggest gripe. Everything else was pretty good, and I think I'll like it on second viewing.


Gooba said:


> I really want to make a top that looks exactly like Dom's, but somehow has something inside it to keep it spinning until a battery dies, that will turn on when it starts spinning then turn off once it is stopped in order to save power. I've seen the ones that have a battery powered base, but I want to be able to do this anywhere. I'm not sure it is even possible.


 Maybe martryn can invent that for you, and I can sell it. We'll split the profits 3 ways. We'll be rich!! :amaze


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Bwahahaha, I have created my own inception.



Dear MH,

Don't think about the worst movie of all time.

P.S: Payback's a bitch. 



> As for the soundtrack, while it was good, I dont think it was one of Zimmer's bests. To me, the best scores always stick with you long after the movie. While I liked the score, and even listened to it again after watching the movie, I cant remember it at all.
> 
> Right now, my favorite Zimmer scores are Broken Arrow and The Dark Knight. But granted, I tend to like my music in phases.....so I might change my mind one day.



Dear MH,

I just wanted to inform you that the soundtrack to The Rock called, and left a voice message. The message contained an epic set of music. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> The next time I see it, I'll know not to expect any special effects, but rather to pay attention to subtle plot points and background details.



I think that is more a sign of a true masterpiece when you know that it doesn't even have to rely on even the smallest amount of special effects & magic to keep the audience hooked. Nolan has a classic and old fashioned way of showcasing his films, armed only with stellar writing, fresh concepts and a good cast. This is further highlighted by his choice to not go and use the current gimmick of 3D in his films. A film does not need to be flashy if you have basically hooked the audience from the way the first scene plays out.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 19, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I really want to make a top that looks exactly like Dom's, but somehow has something inside it to keep it spinning until a battery dies, that will turn on when it starts spinning then turn off once it is stopped in order to save power.  I've seen the ones that have a battery powered base, but I want to be able to do this anywhere.  I'm not sure it is even possible.



Put a motor inside,a battery, a flat base made out of lead together with the tip (also made out of lead) and build the top of it out of light wood.

Only the upper part would spin (made out of light wood) and the lower part would stay motionless,giving the illusion of a moving top.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 19, 2010)

It was a good movie, but I would've liked it to be more emotionally engaging for such a long film. Stunning visuals though, very entertaining..


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2010)

One of the best movies I've seen.  Great concept and amazing visuals.  The hallway fight scene had me sitting in my seat in the movie theater wondering how they shot it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

Detective said:


> Dear MH,
> 
> Don't think about the worst movie of all time.
> 
> ...


 I agree, but the problem is I feel that the film didn't fully commit to the latter. Its selling point in the previews and hype was the dream world and fantastic things you could do inside of the dream world. It underdelivered there (I was going in hoping for a good psychological thriller though), and underdelivered on the pyschological aspect by viture of lulling me into thinking I was going to see something flashy. Maybe I wasn't paying attention enough to "get it", but that will be decided upon second viewing.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The hallway fight scene had me sitting in my seat in the movie theater wondering how they shot it.



The closest comparison my mind could make to the motion in that scene was like the fluid movement that you see when filming underwater except it was like the actors were swimming smoothly through the air.

In the early production sneak peaks, the hallway was shown to be a cylindrical object that rotated in 360-esque directions. Almost like a superbly modified hamster's running wheel.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2010)

One thing I was curious about is if you can alter the very reality around you why couldn't you simply alter it to protect yourself from the projections?

As long as you didn't do it around the dreamer I doubt you'd clue them in to the fact that they were dreaming.  Like if projections were coming at you in the hallway why not seal every door and window in that hallway?


----------



## Darth (Jul 19, 2010)

The last few seconds were bullshit. 

Awesome movie nonetheless.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> One thing I was curious about is if you can alter the very reality around you why couldn't you simply alter it to protect yourself from the projections?
> 
> As long as you didn't do it around the dreamer I doubt you'd clue them in to the fact that they were dreaming.  Like if projections were coming at you in the hallway why not seal every door and window in that hallway?



I think its the projections themselves that can be tipped off to if they are dreaming or not, not the dreamer alone.


----------



## nirgilis (Jul 19, 2010)

second only to toy story this year


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

nirgilis said:


> second only to toy story this year


Toy Story would've been the best film this year if they all died in the fire.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> I think its the projections themselves that can be tipped off to if they are dreaming or not, not the dreamer alone.



No, remember when they were in Ellen Pages dream?  Once she realized she was dream the dream tore itself apart.  And when they had to convince Cillian Murphy he was dreaming he needed to keep him calm to stop that dream from tearing itself apart.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> No, remember when they were in Ellen Pages dream?  Once she realized she was dream the dream tore itself apart.  And when they had to convince Cillian Murphy he was dreaming he needed to keep him calm to stop that dream from tearing itself apart.


Remember in the second layer of Saito's dream, where the dream characters were rioting even before Saito himself knew he was still dreaming?

(I'm referring to the whole "something something polyester CARPET" scene)


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Remember in the second layer of Saito's dream, where the dream characters were rioting even before Saito himself knew he was still dreaming?
> 
> (I'm referring to the whole "something something polyester CARPET" scene)



Yeah, that doesn't mean the dreamer can't be tipped off.  That just means the projections tend to be tipped off first since they are tipped off by the mere fact that things are being altered.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

When the dreamer becomes aware that they are dreaming, the dream falls apart. When the projections become aware that there is an intruder in the mind, they attack that intruder.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2010)

Thinking about it the characters should have been smarter

If it went that balls up at the end and you can pull Grenade Launchers out of anywhere then it would only make sense to go balls out from then onward.

"Have to dream bigger darling" and all that.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> When the dreamer becomes aware that they are dreaming, the dream falls apart. When the projections become aware that that there is an intruder in the mind, they attack that intruder.


There you go.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Thinking about it the characters should have been smarter
> 
> If it went that balls up at the end and you can pull Grenade Launchers out of anywhere then it would only make sense to go balls out from then onward.
> 
> "Have to dream bigger darling" and all that.



Yeah that's basically what I'm talking about.  If they have the ability to alter reality at will they should have made better use of it.  I would have sealed off the hallway so the projections couldn't get in or set up some kind of arsenal of claymores and shit.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

Official weekend gross:

$62,785,337 - $21.7 mil Friday, $21.7 mil Saturday, $19.2 mil Sunday.



> Yeah that's basically what I'm talking about. If they have the ability to alter reality at will they should have made better use of it. I would have sealed off the hallway so the projections couldn't get in or set up some kind of arsenal of traps and shit.



That would draw more attention to themselves. They had the militarized projections after them. They didn't want the "citizen" projections after them too.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2010)

Chee you are being silly the last scene was in a secluded fortress in the middle of the mountains they were only going to be getting the military out there. Also in that situation having bigger armaments would not seem out of place.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Chee you are being silly the last scene was in a secluded fortress in the middle of the mountains they were only going to be getting the military out there. Also in that situation having bigger armaments would not seem out of place.



Maybe more projections can show up.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2010)

Then you still have the heavy weapons to deal with them. Killing them don't mean shit so may aswell do it en masse

and at that point Fishre was convinced that it wasn't his mind that they were in.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn, the dream theorists are as crazy as Mal is in the film and they don't even realize it.

That's exactly the type of reaction Nolan was going for in the final shot.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

Couldn't the projections imagine up their own bigger and better weapons too?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2010)

They aren't trying to last there forever they are just buying some time. So it doesn't have to be sustainable even if they do make bigger guns for themselves.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> Couldn't the projections imagine up their own bigger and better weapons too?



I think it depends on the person's mind, if its well trained more bodyguards and better weapons. Similarly the better trained the extractor the better weapon he or she can conjure up.

Just a theory though


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> That would draw more attention to themselves. They  had the militarized projections after them. They didn't want the  "citizen" projections after them too.



If you could kill the militarized projections I don't see why the  citizen ones would pose much of a threat.



Chee said:


> Maybe more projections can show up.



Since you're in a dream there isn't any limit to how many weapons you  should be able to manifest and traps you should be able to stash.

And you're assuming they would be able to get through the barrier you  set up before you were finished.



Taleran said:


> Then you still have the heavy weapons to deal  with them. Killing them don't mean shit so may aswell do it en masse
> 
> *and at that point Fishre was convinced that it wasn't his mind that  they were in.*



Yeah but by the time many of the projections were showing up Fisher was  already another level down and wouldn't know.



Chee said:


> Couldn't the projections imagine up their own bigger and better weapons too?



They didn't seem to manifest any bigger weapons after being dispatched with the grenade launcher.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> When the dreamer becomes aware that they are dreaming, the dream falls apart. When the projections become aware that there is an intruder in the mind, they attack that intruder.


Just a small thing, the dreamer doesn't always make it fall apart.  Dom goes into his own dreams all the time, and all their training and every level besides the 1st in the climax takes place with full knowledge of the dreamer.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Just a small thing, the dreamer doesn't always make it fall apart.  Dom goes into his own dreams all the time, and all their training and every level besides the 1st in the climax takes place with full knowledge of the dreamer.


If you ever had a lucid dream you'd more easily understand, once you figure out you're dreaming you usually get to excited and wake up; it isn't until you train yourself to calm down that you're able to control the dream without getting to excited and waking up.

So the only reason Dom and the others don't have their dreams  just instantly fall apart is because they are calm and most likely have trained themselves to do this.

But, people like Fischer (who are unaware they're dreaming in the first place and most likely aren't trained) are usually gonna have the dream collapse unless guided to calm down (which Cobb did when he posed as Mr. Charles)


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> If you ever had a lucid dream you'd more easily understand, once you figure out you're dreaming you usually get to excited and wake up; it isn't until you train yourself to calm down that you're able to control the dream without getting to excited and waking up.
> 
> So the only reason Dom and the others don't have their dreams  just instantly fall apart is because they are calm and most likely have trained themselves to do this.
> 
> But, people like Fischer (who are unaware they're dreaming in the first place and most likely aren't trained) are usually gonna have the dream collapse unless guided to calm down (which Cobb did when he posed as Mr. Charles)



This, pretty much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2010)

> Dear MH,
> 
> Don't think about the worst movie of all time.
> 
> P.S: Payback's a bitch.



Er, what is the worst movie of all time? You fools are probably thinking of DBE or something, which to me, is mediocre. YOU DO NOT KNOW CINEMATIC PAIN!



> Dear MH,
> 
> I just wanted to inform you that the soundtrack to The Rock called, and left a voice message. The message contained an epic set of music.



It's been awhile since I've seen it. As I said though, I could watch it today and not be wow'ed by the soundtrack. But in a year from now, I could love it. I'm odd(er) with music.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

I hate when people name some obscure B-movie as the worst movie of all time.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Damn, the dream theorists are as crazy as Mal is in the film and they don't even realize it.
> 
> That's exactly the type of reaction Nolan was going for in the final shot.



I think he was just going for vagueness. 

And I'm not as crazy as Mal. I'm as sane as Mal.



Man in Black said:


> I hate when people name some obscure B-movie as the worst movie of all time.



That's probably reflective of it being the worst movie of all time. Really truly rotten films probably would'nt make it to the big screen.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I think he was just going for vagueness.
> 
> And I'm not as crazy as Mal. I'm as sane as Mal.


Nah, he was definitely trying to plant the idea that it could all be a dream into our minds; same reason why Mal doubted reality in the film, which leads me to believe that the ending is definitely reality.





> That's probably reflective of it being the worst movie of all time. Really truly rotten films probably would'nt make it to the big screen.


True, but when people talk about the worst movie of all time we wanna hear some movie that WAS released on the big-screen; not an obscure movie that might as well be a home-made video.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

So what are your guys' opinion? Real or not? I say it's real.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, MIB, as I said before, what qualifies as a B movie?

$10,000,000? 20,000,000? God, with movies becoming so expensive, 50,000,000 is probably the new B movie. And do foreign movies count? They usually can't get that expensive. 

This is why I've held back stating what I would consider the worst movie of all time. But those movies you hate mentioning do usually fall into that category as most of the time they're flat out unwatchable.

I will watch all of M. Night's recent movies again TWICE before watching "Terror Toons" again. Yuck. 

But hmmmm, what would I consider the worst theatrical of all time? I'd have to think about it. I did hate that new "Street Fighter" movie. 

Although I hated "Gamer" even more than that.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Nah, he was definitely trying to plant the idea that it could all be a dream into our minds; same reason why Mal doubted reality in the film, which leads me to believe that the ending is definitely reality.



A character thinks it might all be a dream and that makes you think it was _definitely_ reality?



> True, but when people talk about the worst movie of all time we wanna hear some movie that WAS released on the big-screen; not an obscure movie that might as well be a home-made video.



Whose "we"? I don't want to bash on something just because it's famous while there is something out there I know is infinitely worse.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> So what are your guys' opinion? Real or not? I say it's real.



I want to say real cause I want a happy ending for Dom. But I really just don't know. There are good theories on both sides.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, MIB, as I said before, what qualifies as a B movie?
> 
> $10,000,000? 20,000,000? God, with movies becoming so expensive, 50,000,000 is probably the new B movie. And do foreign movies count? They usually can't get that expensive.


I know the strict definition for B-movie defines it as a low budget film.

Yet, I don't consider a movie like District 9 (30,000,000) a B-movie because of how widely released it was.

So I guess MY qualification for a B-movie would be how widely released the film is, not the budget.



masamune1 said:


> A character thinks it might all be a dream and that makes you think it was _definitely_ reality?


No, I think it's definitely reality because these two questions hold pretty much the same answer:

Why does Mal think reality is a dream?

Why do some people think reality is a dream?

Nolan is just fucking around with the audience; incepting the same idea Cobb did to Mal, to us (even through the exact same means).





> Whose "we"? I don't want to bash on something just because it's famous while there is something out there I know is infinitely worse.


There are far too many B-movies out there that are ABSOLUTELY HORRENDOUS "films", which is why I like to stick to widely released films; not because I like to bash famous things.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> I know the strict definition for B-movie defines it as a low budget film.
> 
> Yet, I don't consider a movie like District 9 (30,000,000) a B-movie because of how widely released it was.
> 
> ...



Ah, got you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

How is 30,000,000 low-budget? 

When I think of a "low-budget" film, I think sub 100,000. And even that seems like a big budget if you ask me.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> No, I think it's definitely reality because these two questions hold pretty much the same answer:
> 
> Why does Mal think reality is a dream?
> 
> Why do some people think reality is a dream?



Because they are crazy or philosophical.

Or, because they are *right*.

Cobb only thinks she killed herself because he put the idea in her head. Does'nt mean that she was'nt right all along.



> There are far too many B-movies out there that are ABSOLUTELY HORRENDOUS "films", which is why I like to stick to widely released films; not because I like to bash famous things.



Alright. Fair enough.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How is 30,000,000 low-budget?
> 
> When I think of a "low-budget" film, I think sub 100,000. And even that seems like a big budget if you ask me.



Because these days, movies tend to cost more than $100,000,000, even if they don't need to. 

$30,000,000 by comparison is pretty low budget.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

Despicable. 

Does that figure count the actors' salaries and stuff? I imagine that could be rather costly depending on who you cast. I am under the impression that the figures are bloated, though, due to the insanely high cost of CGI and the mass over-use of CGI.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Because they are crazy or philosophical.
> 
> Or, because they are *right*.
> 
> Cobb only thinks she killed herself because he put the idea in her head. Does'nt mean that she was'nt right all along.


There is no way in hell Mal was right, nothing suggests it and they go out of their way to show otherwise.

Which means every dream theory is pretty much  bullshit and it really is reality at the end.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 19, 2010)

Mind = Blown.

Great film... I haven't watched a film that's grabbed my attention and kept me on the edge of my seat like that in a long time.  I didn't even drink my soda LOL.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> There is no way in hell Mal was right, nothing suggests it *and they go out of their way to show otherwise.*
> 
> Which means every dream theory is pretty much  bullshit and it really is reality at the end.



Where do they do that?

If Mal was right then every shred of evidence to the contrary in the film to the contrary is suspect.

And there isn't much of that.

Mal suggests that the whole thing might be a dream. Cobb is the only character to get any real development or backstory, so it's not a stretch to imagine that the others are just part of his subconscious. When he arrives at home it's almost exactly as he left it, bar trivial details. Nolan's ending obviously was intended to suggest it could all be a dream. I can think of a few other things that suggest it was all in reality sleep.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Where do they do that?


The top falling over multiple times throughout the course of the movie is where they do that.





> Mal suggests that the whole thing might be a dream. Cobb is the only character to get any real development or backstory, so it's not a stretch to imagine that the others are just part of his subconscious. When he arrives at home it's almost exactly as he left it, bar trivial details. Nolan's ending obviously was intended to suggest it was all a dream. I can think of a few other things that suggest it was all in reality sleep.


Nolan's ending was intended to place a doubt in your mind, the same doubt that Mal felt (even through the same means: the spinning totem).

Basically the ending was Nolan's inception on the audience.

BTW, what is your theory? It doesn't seem to be the usual "ending is a dream" but rather "whole thing is a dream" which is even more of a pile of nonsense.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2010)

Nolan's end was meant for it to be ambiguous with no definitive answer on whether it's real or a dream.

No one is right or wrong in their interpretation of the ending.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 19, 2010)

I think the end was supposed to suggest that it was irrelevant whether or not he was in a dream, because to him...what's the difference?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> The top falling over multiple times throughout the course of the movie is where they do that.



It isn't his. It was Mal's. That might have something to do with it.

Then there is the fact that he spent an entire lifetime in a dream, which might undermine the purpose of it.

Plus like I said, if it was all a dream then everything about the film is suspect, including what he said about that. 




> Nolan's ending was intended to place a doubt in your mind, the same doubt that Mal felt (even through the same means: the spinning totem).
> 
> Basically the ending was Nolan's inception on the audience.
> 
> BTW, what is your theory? It doesn't seem to be the usual "ending is a dream" but rather "whole thing is a dream" which is even more of a pile of nonsense.



A bit presumptuous to say that you know what Nolan was thinking, and that my idea is a pile of nonsense.

My real theory is that Nolan is just messing with the audience, but I think he left enough room to imagine that Mal was correct.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> So what are your guys' opinion? Real or not? I say it's real.



It doesn't matter.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> It isn't his. It was Mal's. That might have something to do with it.
> 
> Then there is the fact that he spent an entire lifetime in a dream, which might undermine the purpose of it.


Nope, totem spins forever = dream, totem topples = reality.

No reason to believe otherwise.



> Plus like I said, if it was all a dream then everything about the film is suspect, including what he said about that.


True, except first you have to prove it was a dream.






> *A bit presumptuous to say that you know what Nolan was thinking*, and that my idea is a pile of nonsense.





			
				You said:
			
		

> *Nolan's ending obviously was intended to suggest it was all a dream.*



lol



> My real theory is that Nolan is just messing with the audience, but I think he left enough room to imagine that Mal was correct.


That's my theory too, but I don't think he left any room at all to imagine Mal was correct.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Nope, totem spins forever = dream, totem topples = reality.
> 
> No reason to believe otherwise.



Yeah there is. It's possible, so it may be true. Plus you have'nt refuted anything I've said.



> True, except first you have to prove it was a dream.



......

I'm pretty sure I don't. Anymore than you have to prove that it was'nt.



> lol



My bad. That was a typo. I meant to say it could be a dream. I'll correct that.

To be fair, you did it first.



Man in Black said:


> Damn, the dream theorists are as crazy as Mal is in the film and they don't even realize it.
> 
> That's exactly the type of reaction Nolan was going for in the final shot.






> That's my theory too, but I don't think he left any room at all to imagine Mal was correct.



Well, I do.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Yeah there is. It's possible, so it may be true. Plus you have'nt refuted anything I've said.


There's nothing that suggests that the totem is an unreliable means of telling if you're in a dream or not, anything's possible but that doesn't make it a logical assumption.

You haven't said anything.




> ......
> 
> I'm pretty sure I don't. Anymore than you have to prove that it was'nt.


Not how burden of proof works.

You made the claim it's a dream, you have to prove it.



> My bad. That was a typo. I meant to say it could be a dream. I'll correct that.
> 
> To be fair, you did it first.


Just saying it was funny is all.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> *There's nothing that suggests that the totem is an unreliable means of telling if you're in a dream or not*, anything's possible but that doesn't make it a logical assumption.
> 
> You haven't said anything.



Ellen Page was warned not to share her totem with anyone. And like I said that totem was originally Mal's; if it was all a dream, that might undermine it since the one we see never existed. 

Plus from what we've been told limbo seriously messes with your mind- Mal was'nt even convinced just by the spinning top- Cobb had to put a lot of effort into it. 

Also, it does make it a logical assumption. If anything is possible then anything can indeed be a logical assumption (okay, some are better than others, but this one isn't bad). 



> Not how burden of proof works.
> 
> You made the claim it's a dream, you have to prove it.



The burden of proof is not a universal law for all debates everywhere. And if it _was_ you made the original claim, that all dream theories are bogus. And I ain't convinced you've proved your case.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Yeah there is. It's possible, so it may be  true. Plus you have'nt refuted anything I've said.



"It's possible" is not something that needs to be refuted.  Its _possible_  that the entire movie was just a coked out daydream of Cobbs and he was  really a man named Mr Pilkington whose mind long ago crumbled.

The question isn't is it possible but what reason do we have to believe  it and there is nothing in the movie to indicate that it was _all_ a  dream.  You need to have at least something to base that on other than  "it's possible".



masamune1 said:


> ......
> 
> I'm pretty sure I don't. Anymore than you have to prove that it was'nt.



You claimed it was a dream.  You are making a statement in the  affirmative and thus it is on you to prove your position.



masamune1 said:


> *The burden of proof is not a universal law for all debates everywhere. *And if it _was_ you made the original claim, that all dream theories are bogus. And I ain't convinced you've proved your case.



Yes it is.  If you can make claims without having to back them up then its impossible to have any kind of meaningful debate.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Ellen Page was warned not to share her totem with anyone. And like I said that totem was originally Mal's; if it was all a dream, that might undermine it since the one we see never existed.


Except Mal is dead, so it doesn't matter.



> Plus from what we've been told limbo seriously messes with your mind- Mal was'nt even convinced just by the spinning top- Cobb had to put a lot of effort into it.


What effort are you talking about?



> Also, it does make it a logical assumption. If anything is possible then anything can indeed be a logical assumption (okay, some are better than others, but this one isn't bad).


No evidence to suggest the totem being unreliable = illogical assumption






> The burden of proof is not a universal law for all debates everywhere. And if it _was_ you made the original claim, that all dream theories are bogus. And I ain't convinced you've proved your case.


Burden of proof is a universal law for all debates, everywhere.

Someone had to claim the dream theories for me to call them bogus, however.

All I've did was say the negative (it's not a dream, mal is wrong), it's up to the person making the positive claim to prove it.

So it still falls back on you, since you're the one claiming the positive. (it's all a dream, mal is right).

Now, it's definitely _possible_ for it to all be a dream without you proving it; but it's a much more sound and logical assumption that it's reality.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yes it is.  If you can make claims without having to back them up then its impossible to have any kind of meaningful debate.





Man in Black said:


> *Burden of proof is a universal law for all debates, everywhere.*
> Someone had to claim the dream theories for me to call them bogus, however.
> 
> All I've did was say the negative (it's not a dream, mal is wrong), it's up to the person making the positive claim to prove it.
> ...



Both of you- prove it.

And I'm not trying to prove that it *was* all a dream. I'm just saying that it's _possible_ it was all a dream and I reserve the right to believe it. And I'm not particularly convinced by the slim evidence against it which seems to rest on the reliability of the totem. As I've already made clear, my theory is that Nolan is messing with the audience.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Both of you- prove it.



Prove what?  That one of the core principles of debate is backing up what you say?  If you can't see that then its pointless to even try.

What possible kind of debate can you have where anyone can say ANYTHING and never have to back it up?  Explain that to me please.



masamune1 said:


> And I'm not trying to prove that it was all a dream. I'm just saying that it's _possible_ it was all a dream and I reserve the right to believe it. *And I'm not particularly convinced by the slim evidence against it which seems to rest on the reliability of the totem.*



You're free to believe what you want but you have to acknowledge that the way theories and debates go is that you pick a stance and back it up with evidence.  You say "I believe this because of this evidence", you don't say "well I believe this because no one has disproved it".

It's a completely senseless way to function in a debate. If you function like that you can end up with statements like  "I believe invisible purple unicorns live inside of atoms dispensing cotton candy to sub atomic societies of jews because no one has proven otherwise".


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

I've never heard someone trying to discredit burden of proof by telling the person to prove burden of proof is real.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> I've never heard someone trying to discredit burden of proof by telling the person to prove burden of proof is real.


It's pretty ingenious.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Prove what?  That one of the core principles of debate is backing up what you say?  If you can't see that then its pointless to even try.
> 
> What possible kind of debate can you have where anyone can say ANYTHING and never have to back it up?  Explain that to me please.



A fairly fruitful one.

The burden of proof isn't about whether or not you have something to back your argument up; it's about putting the onus on one person and not on the other. Meaning that the guy that wins could be completely wrong they did'nt have to justify their claims. It's a time-saving device.

The burden of proof is not, nor has it ever been, one of the core principles of debating, not in a universal sense. You can have a debate, and a very good debate, without one person having to prove his case and the other person being free of that burden. 



> You're free to believe what you want but you have to acknowledge that the way theories and debates go is that you pick a stance and back it up with evidence.  You say "I believe this because of this evidence", you don't say "well I believe this because no one has disproved it".
> 
> It's a completely senseless way to function in a debate. If you function like that you can end up with statements like  "I believe invisible purple unicorns live inside of atoms dispensing cotton candy to sub atomic societies of jews because no one has proven otherwise".



I have already stated several points of evidence and it was not refuted. It was not just me saying "it's possible"; I mentioned three or four things that led me to believe it.

Plus, you know, there's a difference between elieving in that and believing something about a bloody movie.



Man in Black said:


> I've never heard someone trying to discredit burden of proof by telling the person to prove burden of proof is real.



Probably because you can't. No one ever made that rule (and if they _did_, they could'nt).  It's used in law and science and other places because it serves practical ends, not because it's a superior method.



Havoc said:


> It's pretty ingenious.



Yes Hell it is.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw the movie, I liked it and thought everything was pretty straight forward...I don't get what you guys are so hotly debating.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2010)

Found some nice visual aids on another forum.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2010)

Pretty sure Fischer dreamed level 4.

Didn't they trick him into thinking it was the old guys?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

masamune, burden of proof is a universal law in debating.

You can't prove what's not, you can only prove what is.

If you make a claim then you have to prove it, you can't tell the other person because they can't prove it's not then it is. That's a fallacy in and of itself (it's called argument from ignorance)

You simply can't demand negative proof.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> A fairly fruitful one.



You can have a fruitful debate with no evidence at all?  So a "debate" where people spew out whatever comes to mind without any forethought or reasoning is fruitful?  How so?



masamune1 said:


> * The burden of proof isn't about whether or not you have something to back your argument up; it's about putting the onus on one person and not on the other. *Meaning that the guy that wins could be completely wrong they did'nt have to justify their claims. It's a time-saving device.



What?  It's about making sure you don't pull shit out of your ass.  In a real debate you have to be able to back up whatever you say.  I can't go into about Inception and say "well I think the whole movie was a dream by a frog we never actually saw" and leave it at that without some kind of evidence.

If you could do that then discussions become completely pointless. 



masamune1 said:


> The burden of proof is not, nor has it ever been, one of the core principles of debating, not in a universal sense. You can have a debate, and a very good debate, without one person having to prove his case and the other person being free of that burden.



You can have a debate where no one backs up anything they say?  Where exactly did you learn to debate?



masamune1 said:


> I have already stated several points of evidence and it was not refuted. It was not just me saying "it's possible"; I mentioned three or four things that led me to believe it.
> 
> Plus, you know, there's a difference between elieving in that and believing something about a bloody movie.



What "evidence" have you put forth?  You've just said "its possible" which is not evidence and "you can't prove its not true" which is also not evidence.



masamune1 said:


> Probably because you can't. No one ever made that rule (and if they _did_, they could'nt).  It's used in law and science and other places because it serves practical ends, not because it's a superior method.



Can you explain to me the point of a debate where no evidence has to be offered?  In a debate like that you're on even ground with a two year old who can just stare at you and drool since they brought as much to the debate as you have.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Pretty sure Fischer dreamed level 4.
> 
> Didn't they trick him into thinking it was the old guys?



Eames was the Architect who built up the Snow Fortress. Fischer is the one who filled it with his thoughts, his "Original Idea" that was suggested in the previous level, and his military dream security to protect it.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Pretty sure Fischer dreamed level 4.
> 
> Didn't they trick him into thinking it was the old guys?



No, it was Eames. That's why he had to stay awake (in the dream). Same reasons Yusuf and Arthur stayed awake on their levels.

They would never let the mark dream his own dream. They could'nt control what he was dreaming.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 19, 2010)

wait, wait...are you guys debating on how to debate?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2010)

Read this interview from Dileep Rao. 

Pretty interesting.

exciting


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2010)

Detective said:


> Eames was the Architect who built up the Snow Fortress. Fischer is the one who filled it with his thoughts, his "Original Idea" that was suggested in the previous level, and his military dream security to protect it.


Yea, so it was Fischer's dream.

And Ellen was the architect, wasn't she?


masamune1 said:


> No, it was Eames. That's why he had to stay awake (in the dream). Same reasons Yusuf and Arthur stayed awake on their levels.
> 
> They would never let the mark dream his own dream. They could'nt control what he was dreaming.





> *Digging a little deeper into the story now, can you walk me  through whose dream is whose?*
> Okay. So first there's reality. We get on the plane. We go to sleep.  Then we're in my dream, Yusuf's dream. Because my pee urge causes it to  rain. That's how I see it. The architecture is Ariadne's (Ellen Page's)  design, but it's my dream. Then we drop down a level and go to the bar,  to the hotel. I think we're in Arthur's (Joseph Gorden-Levitt's) dream  at that point. Then — this is where it gets mind-bending — we drop down  into Fischer's (Cillian Murphy's) dream, even though he _thinks_  they're going to Browning's (Tom Berenger's) dream.


 -Dileep Rao


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> wait, wait...are you guys debating on how to debate?



I guess like the concept of a dream within a dream, you can also have a debate within a debate within a debate. We are apparently somewhere between Level 2Page 2 and Level 3Page 3 of this argumentstage.

You know you are in Limbo when you get banned. Because who knows how much time actually passes when you have things to do in the real world, when compared to NF.

Now if you'll excuse me, I will now kick myself into the Library Level 2.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> wait, wait...are you guys debating on how to debate?



Inception is some crazeee stuff.


----------



## martryn (Jul 19, 2010)

> wait, wait...are you guys debating on how to debate?



Yeah, that's fucking retarded.  I wanted to find a discussion on the film in here but instead we have a bunch of fucktards from the Cafe bringing typical Cafe bullshit into the Theater. 



> Read this interview from Dileep Rao.



I don't think he knows what he's talking about. 

So what do people in here think?  

I think Cobb never left Limbo at the end of the movie.  That, or that he never left Limbo when he was there with Mal.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2010)

^ Why do you think he never left Limbo?


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2010)

The movie says that they left limbo.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Yea, so it was Fischer's dream.
> 
> And Ellen was the architect, wasn't she?



Eames was the Architect of that particular level because Cobb had to ask Ariadne if Eames told her of any shortcuts into the Fortress when they missed the intial kick and had to speed up their timing in order to make the next one before the van hit the water. She then explains that Eames told her that there is an air circulating vent system that will cut through to the vault room. 

Fischer thought he was going to enter Browning's dream to extract information, but in actuality it was a level created by Eames who was posing as Fischer's godfather, as you could tell from the film.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> masamune, burden of proof is a universal law in debating.
> 
> You can't prove what's not, you can only prove what is.
> 
> ...



It's impossible to truly prove any claim, except possibly mathematical proof.
Neither side could be informed enough to present strong enough evidence in that respect, unless you think debates can't end in a draw. You can prove *neither* whats wrong nor what is.

If you make a claim you don't have to prove it- the other person (or a third) could offer the evidence, if they so wish, to keep the debate going, not to mention that you seem to be confusing "proof" with "evidence". You can also not be able to prove your claim but be able to undermine the other persons.

To apply such a rule as the burden of proof to any debate anywhere is the fallacy, because debates are not about proving things.



Tsukiyomi said:


> You can have a fruitful debate with no evidence at all?  So a "debate" where people spew out whatever comes to mind without any forethought or reasoning is fruitful?  How so?



Evidence =/= proof.



> What?  It's about making sure you don't pull shit out of your ass.  In a real debate you have to be able to back up whatever you say.  I can't go into about Inception and say "well I think the whole movie was a dream by a frog we never actually saw" and leave it at that without some kind of evidence.
> 
> If you could do that then discussions become completely pointless.



I have backed up what I said.

Anyway, the burden of proof does'nt prevent the _other_ person from pulling stuff out of their ass, not to mention the problem of proving that the points being offered by either side isn't a load of crap because the "evidence" they offer might really be a load of balls just dressed up as the truth.

The burden of proof states that the onus is on the person making the claim. That does not prevent either side from bringing up nothing but a bunch of crap. In a Law setting it is meant to prevent the courts prosecuting someone without hard evidence, but it does'nt mean innocent people don't go to jail or guilty people don't get away with murder. The rule is in place for practical purposes, not because it's a fundamental law of debating. 



> You can have a debate where no one backs up anything they say?  Where exactly did you learn to debate?



That is not what I said. Once again, evidence is not proof, and the burden of proof should not be on one person, not in every single debate ever.



> What "evidence" have you put forth?  You've just said "its possible" which is not evidence and "you can't prove its not true" which is also not evidence.



I offered it two or three pages ago. That's what you get for ropping into a debate halfway through.



> Can you explain to me the point of a debate where no evidence has to be offered?  In a debate like that you're on even ground with a two year old who can just stare at you and drool since they brought as much to the debate as you have.



To repeat, evidence =/= proof.


----------



## martryn (Jul 19, 2010)

> ^ Why do you think he never left Limbo?



Too many things just seemed too silly to not be part of a dream, including just about everything that happened in Mumbasa.  Tiny alleyway, Saito showing up out of nowhere, an army of men from a company that we never really learn anything about. 

Not to mention that there has to be more to this movie.  The kids at the end hadn't aged, and I was under the impression that he hasn't seen them in years.  They were even wearing their same clothes and were in the same position we always saw them in when he walked in the door.  Not to mention at the end of the film he looked around for a second as if this had to be a dream.  

Then you have the convenience of everything.  Buying an airline outright, all the talk about planting ideas and the subject can't know that the idea wasn't his, etc.  

Course, then again, why would it have scenes where Cobb wasn't present, like some of the scenes between just Ariadne and Arthur? 

This movie confused me.



> Eames was the Architect of that particular level because Cobb had to ask Ariadne if Eames told her of any shortcuts into the Fortress when they missed the intial kick and had to speed up their timing in order to make the next one before the van hit the water. She then explains that Eames told her that there is an air circulating vent system that will cut through to the vault room.
> 
> Fischer thought he was going to enter Browning's dream to extract information, but in actuality it was a level created by Eames who was posing as Fischer's godfather, as you could tell from the film.



Ariadne was the architect, Eames was the dreamer.  There is a difference.  Ariadne constructed the dream beforehand and had the dreamers learn them.  Otherwise why would they need her?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2010)

Detective said:


> Eames was the Architect of that particular level because Cobb had to ask Ariadne if Eames told her of any shortcuts into the Fortress when they missed the intial kick and had to speed up their timing in order to make the next one before the van hit the water. She then explains that Eames told her that there is an air circulating vent system that will cut through to the vault room.
> 
> Fischer thought he was going to enter Browning's dream to extract information, but in actuality it was a level created by Eames who was posing as Fischer's godfather, as you could tell from the film.


Oh yea, you're right about that, but still it was Fischer's dream, so I don't know what the earlier diagram was talking about.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Yea, so it was Fischer's dream.



What? That means it was Eames' dream. Only the safe was from Fischer.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2010)

All I know is Arthur had some badass suits.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> What? That means it was Eames' dream. Only the safe was from Fischer.


No, it means Eames was the architect, not the dreamer.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2010)

martryn said:


> Course, then again, why would it have scenes where Cobb wasn't present, like some of the scenes between just Ariadne and Arthur?



Scenes like that are a big reason I can't support the "it was all a dream" theory.  The only way those scenes could have occurred without them is if they were people who snuck their way into his head which wouldn't make sense since they didn't make any hint of that even when they were alone.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 19, 2010)

I thought it was pretty obvious that Dom never left Limbo in the first place...

the whole "ride" so to speak is just him trying to "incept" himself into re-believing his own dream...which I assume he accomplished in the end.





Tsukiyomi said:


> Scenes like that are a big reason I can't support the "it was all a dream" theory.  The only way those scenes could have occurred without them is if they were people who snuck their way into his head which wouldn't make sense since they didn't make any hint of that even when they were alone.


except I've had dreams were I'm watching events unfold without actually taking part in them by having a representation of myself there...


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2010)

Havoc said:


> All I know is Arthur had some badass suits.



I agree to agree on this point. A man is a fucking badass if he can battle his way through an army of enemies without wrinkling his GQ clothing. What a beast. 

P.S: I still think Eames is the X factor when you compare the entire cast. That guy was fucking slick with his execution and carefree demeanor. I was afraid that he would be the first one to die in the Snow Fortress level because he basically took on the entire armed security units as a decoy for quite some time... all while setting up the next kick and looking after Saito/Fischer.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw the film earlier, my mind is still fried 

Here's my thoughts 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The 'reality' we are shown in the film is actually the real level 1. There are no 'dream machines' and Arthur/Eames/Ariadne/Saito/Fishcer etc don't actually exist in the real reality. Mal freed herself from the dream when she *died*. She didn't actually die, she just woke up. She knows this and the Mal in Cobb's remaining dream knows this too, and she wants him to either stay with what's left of her in the dream world or kill himself and return to reality with the real her. The fact he is doing neither is what drives her around the bend and become the psycho ex-gf all us men have come to hate.

Cobbs wishes someone else would understand the dilemma and conflict he's going through, so his mind creates Eames/Arthur etc as 'friends' who share dreams with him to understand him more, but none of them seem to understand the pain he's going through because they obviously are not real people with their own free-will, they are just created out of personality traits from fractions of his own mind. WTF did I just type  

Also, Ariadne in greek mythology was a goddess (ie. Not real ) who led some dude out of a labyrinth after he killed a Minotaur (not a red one I hope ) She is the very last 'individual' Cobbs' mind creates and appears to have some free will at first, but then you realise that she's just as interested in Cobbs' past as he is because she is another apparation of his self-interested mind as well.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

martryn said:


> Course, then again, why would it have scenes where Cobb wasn't present, like some of the scenes between just Ariadne and Arthur?



There were other scenes like that. We saw that Fischers' subconscious Branning was living his own life, when Eames and Saito followed him, even though he was just a part of Fischers mind.



Havoc said:


> No, it means Eames was the architect, not the dreamer.



He was both. Fischer only filled in the people (as in every level), and the inside of the safe. The Fortress was Eames. If it was Fischer then they could'nt predict that he would dream the Fortress. That's the purpose of the Architecht- to design a dream scenario and make the dreamer analyse it enough that they can wilfully dream it themselves.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> except I've had dreams were I'm watching events unfold without actually  taking part in them by having a representation of myself there...



If that were the case then he would have had some level of awareness of what was going on.  I've had dreams like that as well and I remember the things I see happen.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 19, 2010)

I think it's safe to say that this film isn't based that much of real dreams. Much too realist. 

Anyway, its late, I'm tired, Goodnight NF.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 19, 2010)

Eames was like seriously a badass.

Both of him and Arthur were IMO the biggest badasses.


----------



## Satori katsu (Jul 19, 2010)

Not to be that guy... or sound like a complete douche but Nolan could have made the dreams a lot more trippy. I mean I love the movie more than any movie I have seen in a while and the plot was nothing short of mind blowing. But most of the movie took place in dreams and in dreams anything can happen. Although now that I think about it the plot couldn't be as rock solid if anything could truly happen in the dreams. So I'm kind of taking this back, but I still think Nolan could have done a few more trippy things inside the dreams. I'm not complaining about this movie, it was amazing to say the least.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 19, 2010)

If more trippy things had happened during Ariadne's manipulation, then fair enough, but they were trying to make all levels of the dream seem real to Fischer.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 19, 2010)

How did Mal get 1 yet alone 3 psychiatrists to say in writing that she was sane before the time of her death?

Having the idea that reality was the dream and death was the only escape, sounds like that would leave her kinda unstable.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 19, 2010)

Satori katsu said:


> Not to be that guy... or sound like a complete douche but Nolan could have made the dreams a lot more trippy. I mean I love the movie more than any movie I have seen in a while and the plot was nothing short of mind blowing. But most of the movie took place in dreams and in dreams anything can happen. Although now that I think about it the plot couldn't be as rock solid if anything could truly happen in the dreams. So I'm kind of taking this back, but I still think Nolan could have done a few more trippy things inside the dreams. I'm not complaining about this movie, it was amazing to say the least.



Remember how one way he showed Fischer that he was dreaming was pointing out the slight variations in gravity?  Imagine if huge things had started happening.  Fischer had been specifically trained to protect himself in dreams, he would have likely figured out it was a dream and done something to escape like kill himself.



illmatic said:


> How did Mal get 1 yet alone 3 psychiatrists to  say in writing that she was sane before the time of her death?
> 
> Having the idea that reality was the dream and death was the only  escape.



Its not that hard to appear sane for brief periods of time.  I'm just curious how she phrased it.  "Yes I'd like you to please check if i'm insane".


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 19, 2010)

One question. Is it worth the buy?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 19, 2010)

Satori katsu said:


> Not to be that guy... or sound like a complete douche but Nolan could have made the dreams a lot more trippy. I mean I love the movie more than any movie I have seen in a while and the plot was nothing short of mind blowing. But most of the movie took place in dreams and in dreams anything can happen. Although now that I think about it the plot couldn't be as rock solid if anything could truly happen in the dreams. So I'm kind of taking this back, but I still think Nolan could have done a few more trippy things inside the dreams. I'm not complaining about this movie, it was amazing to say the least.



You want trippy? Paprika had some trippy dreams. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJzEW_eE1G0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 19, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> One question. Is it worth the buy?



Whatever these fine people are debating, I'm sure they would all pause in that to give you a resounding _yes_. I've seen it once, and yet I fully intend upon seeing several more times.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 19, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> One question. Is it worth the buy?



its no TLA but its still pretty darn good


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2010)

1500?



iMax seeing this on Thursday!


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2010)

I think all men should dress like the sexyfine men of this film.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 19, 2010)

illmatic said:


> How did Mal get 1 yet alone 3 psychiatrists to say in writing that she was sane before the time of her death?
> 
> Having the idea that reality was the dream and death was the only escape, sounds like that would leave her kinda unstable.


That's something I don't understand, I mean I can see how she would be able to fool all 3 of them.

What I don't see is wouldn't the fact that she saw 3 psychiatrist right before she was found dead suggest that something was definitely unstable about her?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 19, 2010)

She's not dead anyway though


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 19, 2010)

Koi said:


> I think all men should dress like the sexyfine men of this film.



Easier said than done. Must cost a ton. Arthur was undoubtedly the best dressed. He was like a modern day Mad Man.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 19, 2010)

Koi said:


> I think all men should dress like the sexyfine men of this film.


I think all"sexyfine" woman should walk around scantily clad. 

Doesn't mean it'll happen.


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2010)

No way, we should be wearing pencil skirts to make our asses look godly.  You know, classy but sexy.  



FitzChivalry said:


> Easier said than done. Must cost a ton. Arthur was undoubtedly the best dressed. He was like a modern day Mad Man.



I hate how the cost thing is true. :<  But either way, him and Saito definitely had the best threads.  Saito had this one pale suit he wore for a few scenes that looked amazing too.  And I like how Arthur's vest matched his totem, both being red.



Also, lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Despicable.
> 
> Does that figure count the actors' salaries and stuff? I imagine that could be rather costly depending on who you cast. I am under the impression that the figures are bloated, though, due to the insanely high cost of CGI and the mass over-use of CGI.



Yeah, although it seems like certain blockbusters are being cheap with the actors. They wanted to hire Mickey Rourke for 200,000 in "Iron Man 2". He balked, and they raised it to an undisclosed amount(Samuel Jackson had to fight for a higher salary too). 

But yeah, movies are becoming more and more bloated.


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> He was both. Fischer only filled in the people (as in every level), and the inside of the safe. The Fortress was Eames. If it was Fischer then they could'nt predict that he would dream the Fortress. That's the purpose of the Architecht- to design a dream scenario and make the dreamer analyse it enough that they can wilfully dream it themselves.


No, he wasn't both.

Cobb said they were going into Fischer's dream.  It's also where the inception takes place, so if it were Eames dream they would be putting the idea into his head, not Fischer's.

An architect creates the world, the dreamer fills it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

lol, Arthur in his waistcoat is UNF UNF worthy.

Saito too. My gawd Ken Watanabe is hot.


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

GOD SEXIEST CAST SINCE.. I DON'T KNOW WHEN, SERIOUSLY.

Thank you, Nolan, for bringing back the three-piece suit.


Also, it was Fischer's dream.  Eames _wasn't even there,_ so how would they have tapped into him?  Only Fischer's representation of him or whatever was there.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2010)

I think everyone did a fine job but damn, I've turned into such a JGL fangirl in recent years...I think he's one of the best young actors out there right now. I hope he keeps getting more work.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I think everyone did a fine job but damn, I've turned into such a JGL fangirl in recent years...I think he's one of the best young actors out there right now. I hope he keeps getting more work.


I feel the exact same way.

It's getting kinda hard to hide my homo attraction for him.

no homo


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 20, 2010)

Koi said:


>


----------



## martryn (Jul 20, 2010)

> No, he wasn't both.
> 
> Cobb said they were going into Fischer's dream. It's also where the inception takes place, so if it were Eames dream they would be putting the idea into his head, not Fischer's.
> 
> An architect creates the world, the dreamer fills it.



masamune1 is right.  

Cobb said they were going into Fischer's dream to Fischer.  Doesn't mean they actually did go into Fischer's dream.  

The architect designed the world of the Snow Fortress.  That was Ellen Page.  She designed it, Eames studied it to learn it, changed a minor detail here or there (the vent thing), and then dreamed it.  If Fischer was the one dreaming it then they wouldn't know any of the details.  

It was Eames' dream.  I don't see why that's so hard to understand.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

martryn said:


> masamune1 is right.
> 
> Cobb said they were going into Fischer's dream to Fischer.  Doesn't mean they actually did go into Fischer's dream.
> 
> ...


No, Cobb said they were going in Fischer's dream to Ariadne.  He told Fischer they were going in Browning's dream to trick him.

I don't see why dialogue is so hard to understand.

If they are using Inception on Fischer, it would have to be his dream they were in.  Whether Fischer dreamed it or not is irrelevant to the architecture of the dream.


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

If it was Fischer's dream the whole dream would have collapsed once he died. Fischer is simply the subject who fills the area with his sub-conscious, that's why you still have all the security.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2010)

Granted this may change when I see it again, but I'm of the mind that there's really no point, or rather I have no interest in trying to figure out whether the end signifies if it's a dream or not. Really, it feels a lot like Blade Runner where the answer of "is Deckerd a replicant?" is not important at all, but just that you question it. Though unlike Blade Runner, the themes of the movie don't fall apart if you accept one of the choices. All those bits of surrealism in the "real world" are just to make you question, not to provide hints.

That said, I think this interpretation that it is was all a dream is very interesting because it goes and turns the movie into a allegory of storytelling in films rather than just try to give a unnecessary answer .

Cobb is a director, shepherding his crew. Ariadne is a set designer, Tom Hardy's character is an actor, and Yusuf handles technical details. Saito is akin to a producer or just corporate person, managing the money and making sure he has a hand in the project even though he may not really belong there. 

Fischer is the audience. When crew does something wrong, like call to attention that Fischer is in a dream, his projections start to attack and they may have failed the mission. Like when a movie breaks the audience's suspension of disbelief they are pulled out of the movie, the production team has failed at delivering a story.

Yet they don't fail, they were able to fool Fischer into believing his father wanted him to become independent. While this and all the stuff leading up to this outcome is a falsity, Fischer still feels a emotion of happiness because of it. Much like the audience feels glee when the hero saves the day, even though no such event happened.
exciting


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 20, 2010)

A little late to this response but...



masamune1 said:


> It's impossible to truly prove any claim, except possibly mathematical proof.
> Neither side could be informed enough to present strong enough evidence in that respect, unless you think debates can't end in a draw. You can prove *neither* whats wrong nor what is.
> 
> If you make a claim you don't have to prove it- the other person (or a third) could offer the evidence, if they so wish, to keep the debate going, not to mention that you seem to be confusing "proof" with "evidence". You can also not be able to prove your claim but be able to undermine the other persons.
> ...



It doesn't matter whether who can (or can't) prove what, when you make a claim with no evidence to back it up, you look like a jackass.

The entire point of a debate is to make a claim, bring evidence to support your side, and to find logical reasons to tear down the opposing sides' evidence, aka undermining the other side.

Debates aren't about proving things.  Debates are about convincing others why the claim you made is better than the opposing claim.



masamune1 said:


> Anyway, the burden of proof does'nt prevent the _other_ person from pulling stuff out of their ass, not to mention the problem of proving that the points being offered by either side isn't a load of crap because the "evidence" they offer might really be a load of balls just dressed up as the truth.



If the other side offers "loads of balls dressed up as the truth" it's your job in the debate to offer reasons why it's "loads of balls dressed up as the truth"



masamune1 said:


> The burden of proof states that the onus is on the person making the claim. That does not prevent either side from bringing up nothing but a bunch of crap. In a Law setting it is meant to prevent the courts prosecuting someone without hard evidence, but it does'nt mean innocent people don't go to jail or guilty people don't get away with murder. The rule is in place for practical purposes, not because it's a fundamental law of debating.
> 
> ....
> 
> That is not what I said. Once again, evidence is not proof, and the burden of proof should not be on one person, not in every single debate ever.



Except it goes beyond the Law setting.  The entire basis of a debate is supporting a claim with logic and evidence, to convince others why the position you stand is better than opposing one.

A lot of it just happens to be Burden of Proof.

"God exists.  You can't prove me wrong, so I'm right."  There's a reason why that statement doesn't fly.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> If it was Fischer's dream the whole dream would have collapsed once he died. Fischer is simply the subject who fills the area with his sub-conscious, that's why you still have all the security.



We have Cobb telling Ariadne they are going into Fischer's dream, we also have one of the actors saying in the movie that they entered Fischer's dream.

I don't see why Cobb would lie to Ariadne.

Could be an inconsistency in the movie.  Or the fact that this dream wasn't like any other due to the fact they were that many levels down in dreams.


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

Havoc said:


> We have Cobb telling Ariadne they are going into Fischer's dream, we also have one of the actors saying in the movie that they entered Fischer's dream.
> 
> I don't see why Cobb would lie to Ariadne.
> 
> Could be an inconsistency in the movie.  Or the fact that this dream wasn't like any other due to the fact they were that many levels down in dreams.



So why doesn't the dream collapse once he dies? And a quote from the movie, I don't know if it's completely accurate but I'm going to paraphrase: "We create the world of the dream. We bring the subject into that dream, and they fill it with their secrets". Can one person be the dreamer and the subject at the same time? Also, if it was his dream, wouldn't he create that beach he wanted? lol


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

They would also have to be in Fischer's dream to do the inception.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> So why doesn't the dream collapse once he dies? And a quote from the movie, I don't know if it's completely accurate but I'm going to paraphrase: "We create the world of the dream. We bring the subject into that dream, and they fill it with their secrets". Can one person be the dreamer and the subject at the same time?


Creating the world of the dream is the job of the architect.  That doesn't mean they are the dreamer; Ariadne was not the dreamer, yet she created the dreams with her architecture.


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

Then why did Ariadne say that Eames created/design a shortcut through the maze? She said that, right? Not saying she was the dreamer. I thought Eames was.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Then why did Ariadne say that Eames created/design a shortcut through the maze? She said that, right?


Perhaps they worked together on the architecture on that dream, or he did it himself.  In any case, the architect creates the dream, but they don't have to be the dreamer.  Ariadne definitely created the first dream, but Yusuf was the dreamer.

But like I said, there's no reason Cobb would lie to Ariadne, he lied to Fischer to trick him into thinking they were going to Browning's dream, but they were going to his to do the inception.


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

I know the architect don't have to be the dreamer. Cobb himself said that they don't even have to enter the dream, just show them the layouts. Ariadne only came along because of Cobb's problem. And Arthur was the dreamer for the second level. And this last one still isn't quite clear. Unless the sedative was strong enough to hold the dreams together despite the dreamer (Fischer) dying?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

That's what I am thinking.  Maybe the farther down you go into "dreamspace" the more independent it is from the dreamer.  Like, for example, limbo, it was still a huge city after Cobb and Mal were 'dead' and was still standing, for the most part, when Cobb came back.


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, that's explained. Arthur says that there's nothing down there except what the person who was last there left behind. It's like a huge ass lobby for dead dreamers. lol That's the reason Cobb stayed behind. Because Saito entered that same limbo (explains why Fischer was there, too, and not in his own limbo). I think the sedative used is the most reasonable explanation atm. Because when Arthur died in the beginning of the movie in the dream, the whole dream was collapsing.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

Didn't they say limbo would be unconstructed space unless one of the dreamers had been there before?  I assume they meant a dreamer in their group.

If Cobb wasn't in the group I don't think there would have been anything there.


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, that's what Arthur said, right?

Ariande: What's in limbo?
Arthur: Nothing. Except unconstructed dream space and what might have been left behind from the last person to be there. which is you (Cobb)

It seems that 3 dreams is the limit. You can't go more than 3 or else you'll end up in limbo.



> If Cobb wasn't in the group I don't think there would have been anything there.


hmm. possible, since they all share dreams while they're together. and that limbo would carry over.


----------



## martryn (Jul 20, 2010)

> It seems that 3 dreams is the limit. You can't go more than 3 or else you'll end up in limbo.



That was kinda confusing to me.  It looked like Cobb and Ellen Page just went to sleep in level 3 to get to limbo.   Wasn't really sure how that worked.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't remember, when Saito died did he disappear from the dream, or was his body still there?


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

martryn said:


> That was kinda confusing to me.  It looked like Cobb and Ellen Page just went to sleep in level 3 to get to limbo.   Wasn't really sure how that worked.


That's how he got there the first time. Remember that the first time he got there was because he was pushing the idea of going deeper and deeper. He went too far and ended up in limbo. 4th dream is limbo.


Havoc said:


> I can't remember, when Saito died did he disappear from the dream, or was his body still there?



His body stayed there. Remember when Eames found him dead?


----------



## martryn (Jul 20, 2010)

> That's how he got there the first time. Remember that the first time he got there was because he was pushing the idea of going deeper and deeper. He went too far and ended up in limbo. 4th dream is limbo.



Is that the specific number for all instances?  It would have been nice if they would have specified that.  It makes sense, but I think there should have been more discussion about why it worked.  

Also, why did Ariadne jump off the building in Limbo?  Wouldn't the fall kill her and thus jolt her back to the real world?  Or was the fall part of the simultaneous kick needed to send her back to the 3rd layer?  Seems like you shouldn't be able to kick yourself from the dream you're currently in.  

Also, what was the deal with reviving Fischer's body?  He died in the 3rd level, sending him to Limbo, but then they used the paddles on him and he seemed just fucking fine.  Like he wasn't even shot.  Speaking of which, how did he wake up from Limbo?


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

martryn said:


> Is that the specific number for all instances?  It would have been nice if they would have specified that.  It makes sense, but I think there should have been more discussion about why it worked.


I guess so. They never say that's the specific number, but seeing how Cobb entered the 4th dream with Ariande pretty willingly he knew he was going there? 


> Also, why did Ariadne jump off the building in Limbo?  Wouldn't the fall kill her and thus jolt her back to the real world?  Or was the fall part of the simultaneous kick needed to send her back to the 3rd layer?  Seems like you shouldn't be able to kick yourself from the dream you're currently in.


Well, you can't go deeper after limbo. So I guess you go up from there. That's how Cobb and wife got back, by killing themselves. And normally, yes, her jumping off should have sent her back to the real world. But the sedative that was used is customized. It's supposed to be a lot more stable, and thus being able to go 3 levels deep and keep the dream stable despite all that's going on. So I guess that also restrains anyone from exiting the dream so easily and dying only sends you up one level. Also because the sedative is meant to keep you asleep, except when you get that feeling of falling (the kick).


> Also, what was the deal with reviving Fischer's body?  He died in the 3rd level, sending him to Limbo, but then they used the paddles on him and he seemed just fucking fine.  Like he wasn't even shot.  Speaking of which, how did he wake up from Limbo?


Ariande explained it.. in a weird way though. Didn't they say that wounds aren't as bad when they go deeper in the dreams? That could explain it. There was two defibrillator shocks. First one woke him up, second one brought him back


----------



## FlamesAreWritten (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a question that's probably easily answered and I just missed it.

How the hell did Saito and Cobb get out of limbo exactly? I didn't understand that.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 20, 2010)

FlamesAreWritten said:


> I have a question that's probably easily answered and I just missed it.
> 
> How the hell did Saito and Cobb get out of limbo exactly? I didn't understand that.


Either they shot themseleves, or they found eachother RIGHT before the sedative wore off and the dream came to an end.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 20, 2010)

someone posted this in this thread but let me post again: 

polo  shirts

and one of the comments:



> I didn't read into the whole heist crew as film crew and dream logic as film logic but that makes a lot of sense and just adds another layer to this masterwork. *From the constant jumping from place to place, to the faceless goons chasing him, especially the narrow walls he tries to escape from*, to the final scene, _*everything that takes place in"reality" uses dream logic*_. The biggest factor though is how *Cobb is the only character with any depth*. That's because he's projecting all these other parts of his sub-conscience. Arthur is the cool and collected hero Cobb wants to be, Ariadne is the feminine and emotional side he needs in order express his feelings and confront his demons, Fischer is the broken man looking for catharsis that Cobb truly is, and so on. I also believe that Mal may not actually be dead but since that's what he believes in his dream, that's his truth. He had to accept it to move on from his nightmare to his true dream, which is to see his kids again. *Even the whole dream sharing technology is probably dreamed up which is the reason it's never explained*.




yep, i'm more inclined to think it was all a dream. :33


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

You do know that you can end the film in what way you think is best, right? I choose to see it as it's all real, because that's what I prefer. You can prefer for it to be a dream. Thing is, there's no definite proof to prove which side is right. Both arguments have valid points. Just end the movie as you see fit.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 20, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> You do know that you can end the film in what way you think is best, right? I choose to see it as it's all real, because that's what I prefer. You can prefer for it to be a dream. Thing is, there's no definite proof to prove which side is right. Both arguments have valid points. Just end the movie as you see fit.



Yes, there isn't any definitive answer, an element that would prove one thesis or the other. There are simply a lot of things are open to interpretation. As I said it was mere inclination on my part, and I keep changing my mind about the two theses.

But my preferred ending right now is that everything was dreamed-up by Cobb, even the technology of dream-sharing, extraction, inception, etc.


----------



## martryn (Jul 20, 2010)

> Ariande explained it.. in a weird way though. Didn't they say that wounds aren't as bad when they go deeper in the dreams? That could explain it. There was two defibrillator shocks. First one woke him up, second one brought him back



Ok, so his wounds weren't as bad in Limbo, or didn't exist at all in Limbo.  They should have still been there on the 3rd level, though. 

People keep mentioning at the end of the film that Cobb's kids were wearing the same clothes as from his memory of them, but my wife said she read somewhere that they were wearing different shoes.  Which is weird, I guess. 

And I'm sure you guys have discussed the wedding ring bit in here by now.


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> Yes, there isn't any definitive answer, an element that would prove one thesis or the other. There are simply a lot of things are open to interpretation. As I said it was mere inclination on my part, and I keep changing my mind about the two theses.
> 
> But my preferred ending right now is that everything was dreamed-up by Cobb, even the technology of dream-sharing, extraction, inception, etc.


Yeah, which is why I said that. Because you said you'd love the movie more if it was a dream. That was my Inception to get you to love Nolan more. :33


martryn said:


> Ok, so his wounds weren't as bad in Limbo, or didn't exist at all in Limbo.  They should have still been there on the 3rd level, though.
> 
> People keep mentioning at the end of the film that Cobb's kids were wearing the same clothes as from his memory of them, but my wife said she read somewhere that they were wearing different shoes.  Which is weird, I guess.
> 
> And I'm sure you guys have discussed the wedding ring bit in here by now.



Well, he did have some blood stained on his shirt if it counts for anything. 

Yeah, and that's one of the main points for the "it's a dream" theory. My take on it is that it was just Cobb having a regular dream. Without need of the machine. Which would be nice because he stated that he couldn't dream like that anymore. So he was able to dream of his kids, and what was to come. That's my take on it. 

they have.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 20, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Yeah, which is why I said that. Because you said you'd love the movie more if it was a dream. That was my Inception to get you to love Nolan more. :33



Personally I'm not a big fan of purposeful ambiguity, unless the very nature of the issue being tackled makes some form of ambiguity inevitable. So if the story could go ahead with some definite closure but the director makes the entire thing ambiguous anyway seems to me like messing with the audience's mind just for the sake of it. 

Long story short your inception on me doesn't work


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 20, 2010)

the movie was great! i'm gonna be an optimist and say it was a successful job and everyone survived


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> Personally I'm not a big fan of purposeful ambiguity, unless the very nature of the issue being tackled makes some form of ambiguity inevitable. So if the story could go ahead with some definite closure but the director makes the entire thing ambiguous anyway seems to me like messing with the audience's mind just for the sake of it.
> 
> Long story short your inception on me doesn't work


 I'm kind of in the same boat. I didn't really care if it was a dream or not at the end, though I got that it was what I was supposed to be thinking about. I saw the top acting like it was going to stop spinning and that was that.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 20, 2010)

So guys, how many dream levels were they in? Was it 4 or 5, four right (1st the van falling from the bridge, the gravity hotel fight, the cold hospital war and the last one was Ariadne and Cobb searching for Fisher, that was Cobb's dream right)...and also that scene in the beginning where the old Saito and Cobb were talking stuff, what's the connection of that scene at the end of the movie? Who's dream was that? ^^"

Lol...i just got back from watching the film, and my head kinda hurts,lulz XD


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 20, 2010)

Mojim said:


> So guys, how many dream levels were they in? Was it 4 or 5, four right (1st the van falling from the bridge, the gravity hotel fight, the cold hospital war and the last one was Ariadne and Cobb searching for Fisher, that was Cobb's dream right)...and also that scene in the beginning where the old Saito and Cobb were talking stuff, what's the connection of that scene at the end of the movie? Who's dream was that? ^^"
> 
> Lol...i just got back from watching the film, and my head kinda hurts,lulz XD


----------



## Mojim (Jul 20, 2010)

^ ahhhh...that's much easier  Thanks! lol


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

The only thing that makes me hesitant to believe the entire thing was a dream was that the other characters were completely sentient and off doing their own things, and we're shown their perspectives and actions.  If the entire thing was completely in Cobb's head, why was there such emphasis on, say, Arthur's badassery?  How did that matter to Cobb?  His mind could have just initiated all the kicks  and then just chalk it up to, "Oh, yeah so Arthur got the job done I guess, time to go!"  I'm not saying I don't buy the theory, but there are problems with it.  But I guess there are issues with every interpretation anyway.


Edit- I'm sure the snow hospital fortress was Fischer's.. ?  Because isn't there a line about them tricking him into believeing it's his godfather's dream when it's really his own?


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's an article that analyzes the movie as a metaphor for filmmaking.  I.. don't like the idea, honestly.  But it's still worth reading, as it points out a few interesting points.

*Spoiler*: _NEVER WAKE UP: THE MEANING AND SECRET OF INCEPTION_ 







> Every single moment of Inception is a dream. I think that in a couple of years this will become the accepted reading of the film, and differing interpretations will have to be skillfully argued to be even remotely considered. The film makes this clear, and it never holds back the truth from audiences. Some find this idea to be narratively repugnant, since they think that a movie where everything is a dream is a movie without stakes, a movie where the audience is wasting their time.
> 
> 
> *Except that this is exactly what Nolan is arguing against. The film is a metaphor for the way that Nolan as a director works, and what he's ultimately saying is that the catharsis found in a dream is as real as the catharsis found in a movie is as real as the catharsis found in life. Inception is about making movies, and cinema is the shared dream that truly interests the director.*
> ...





CONTINUED BELOW


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *That leaves two key figures.* Saito is the money guy, the big corporate suit who fancies himself a part of the game. And Fischer, the mark, is the audience. Cobb, as a director, takes Fischer through an engaging, stimulating and exciting journey, one that leads him to an understanding about himself. Cobb is the big time movie director (or rather the best version of that - certainly not a Michael Bay) who brings the action, who brings the spectacle, but who also brings the meaning and the humanity and the emotion.
> 
> 
> The movies-as-dreams aspect is part of why Inception keeps the dreams so grounded*. In the film it's explained that playing with the dream too much alerts the dreamer to the falseness around him; this is just another version of the suspension of disbelief upon which all films hinge.* As soon as the audience is pulled out of the movie by some element - an implausible scene, a ludicrous line, a poor performance - it's possible that the cinematic dream spell is broken completely, and they're lost.
> ...





I'm not sure if "underground" is being used correctly here.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 20, 2010)

I think the producers copied Naruto, more specifically Itachi's Tsukiyomi. Since Tsukiyomi plants an idea into someone's head, they made Inception.

Movie name should be changed to Tsukiyomi 

Inb4Inceptcawcksukkerz


*Spoiler*: __ 



Btw I loved the movie to be honest, 8/10.


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

martryn said:


> And I'm sure you guys have discussed the wedding ring bit in here by now.



Wedding ring bit?


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

Cobb wears the wedding ring in his dreams. He doesn't wear it in real life.


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

Ah okay, I didn't notice.  It probably has to do with the presence of Mal in his subconscious, no?


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

People think that it could be his totem (since the top was actually Mal's totem and Cobb took it after she died).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe it's a backup totem. Like BATMAN.


----------



## martryn (Jul 20, 2010)

I've slept twice now since seeing Inception, and both times I've dreamed of Inception.  I guess this makes it official: Inception is my favorite movie of the year, so far.  At least until Tron: Legacy comes out.


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> People think that it could be his totem (since the top was actually Mal's totem and Cobb took it after she died).



Is a wedding ring distinctive enough to be a totem, though?


----------



## martryn (Jul 20, 2010)

> Is a wedding ring distinctive enough to be a totem, though?



Perhaps there is something written on the inside band?  

Still, I would think that if the ring were his totem some reference to it would have been given.  It's a bit subtle, don't you think?


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

martryn said:


> Perhaps there is something written on the inside band?
> 
> Still, I would think that if the ring were his totem some reference to it would have been given.  It's a bit subtle, don't you think?



People thinking it's his totem when in reality all it could mean is just him trying to re-live all his memories with Mal. Copying every detail.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> People thinking it's his totem when in reality all it could mean is just him trying to re-live all his memories with Mal. Copying every detail.



Yea, that's what I think.


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2010)

^FUCKING LOL!!


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

martryn said:


> Perhaps there is something written on the inside band?
> 
> Still, I would think that if the ring were his totem some reference to it would have been given.  It's a bit subtle, don't you think?



I kind of want this to be true just because I read that after their last movie together, DiCaprio gave Kate Winslet a gold band with an inscription inside that neither of them will talk about.   SUPER UNRELATED, but maybe it could work.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't get it?


----------



## Evolet (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome movie, just watched it with a friend. This pretty much explains how I feel, so I'd though I'd share with you  :


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 20, 2010)

^

Ellen Page doesn't seem to age

Vampire? 

Also, Joseph Gordon Levitt was just amazing, really hope he does more movies.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2010)

That *is* a mighty fine looking & well dressed cast Señor Nolan has assembled there eh...


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't decide if JGL or Watanabe were better dressed.  Either way, they could both get it.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

So lulzy when that dude kissed Elen.

l0l


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 20, 2010)

martryn said:


> I've slept twice now since seeing Inception, and both times I've dreamed of Inception.  I guess this makes it official: Inception is my favorite movie of the year, so far.  At least until Tron: Legacy comes out.



You know I had a dream after seeing inception as well  hollywood conspiracy perhaps

also watanabe was in batman as well maskes me wonder if being a friend of nolan has as much job security as being friends with adam sandler


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2010)

The secret of Inception is that it plants idea's in the minds of the people who watch it 


I had a lot of dreams too


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 20, 2010)

This movie was very clever, especially at the end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish I could throw my dick into a pond made up entirely of the cast's genitals and let it swim for eternity.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I could throw my dick into a pond made up entirely of the cast's genitals and let it swim for eternity.



What about your fat aisan chick?  

Would you throw your junk in her trunk?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I could throw my dick into a pond made up entirely of the cast's genitals and let it swim for eternity.



It'll probably come back self aware and dressed in a 3 piece suit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> What about your fat aisan chick?
> 
> Would you throw your junk in her trunk?


 She'd wait for me. She's a retard. 


RAGING BONER said:


> It'll probably come back self aware and dressed in a 3 piece suit


 I'd bone that, too.


----------



## martryn (Jul 20, 2010)

> Ellen Page doesn't seem to age



She's only 23.  I was going to say the same thing about Gordon, but he's only 29.  



> also watanabe was in batman as well maskes me wonder if being a friend of nolan has as much job security as being friends with adam sandler



Are you implying that being friends with Adam Sandler is a good thing?  I'm trying to think of an example, but I'm thinking Rob Schneider.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 20, 2010)

Bleach said:


> So lulzy when that dude kissed Elen.
> 
> l0l



I did laugh at that scene. JGL is a sly one.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2010)

I find the more I have thought of this film after leaving it I keep finding more flaws than I had originally seen.

-Cobb was really the only character who came off as a person, everyone else in the movie was really just there to serve a role and they were more like walking cliches.

-The movie played its hand way too soon, things like the folding city an the paradoxes should have been set pieces later in the film rather than earlier. I don't think he used the fact that stuff could happen in dreams that didn't in real life to enough of an effect.

-The second layer of the dream was cooler than the third and the fourth layers, especially with everyone wearing white in layer 3 with hats on so you can't tell who is where.

-The movie was like 65% exposition

-The whole big plan they explained for the first hour the film was rendered almost immediately moot once they entered the dream.

-"You have to dream bigger Darling", that one scene damned every other action scene in the movie for me. Was the fight in the hallway cool? Yes, could it have ended at the beginning if JGL dreamed up a gun at his hip, You fucking bet.

That being said the movie was still very entertaining, kept my interest. Is it my favorite movie of the year? Almost. Is it my favorite Nolan movie? Like 3rd or 4th (Prestige is number one). Is it still a fun movie? You bet.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2010)

^ that's because Cobb IS the only real person


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

I still want that to not be true. :<


----------



## keiiya (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok, so it would be great if someone could clear this up for me or something.

The totem allow the owner to tell whether they are in someone else’s dream (from Arthur’s explanation I think). However, I don't remember them saying whether the totem allows them to tell the difference between dreams and reality. So at the end of the film, I don't see how the spinning totem tells us he is in the really world, only that he is not is someone else's dream. That is if the spinning top was in fact his totem.

Also, Cobb's totem doesn't make any sense to me. The idea behind using the totem, as mentione above, is to check whether you are in someone else dream. This is because only the owner of the totem would know it's uniqueness. But, Cobb's totem is the opposite of what a spinning top should be. It behaves abnormally in dreams, and normally in real life. This is unlike Arthur's loaded die which, from Arthur's explanation, behaves normally (lands on random number) in dreams but abnormally in reality (because it's loaded).

On a side note, I would love to see Joseph Gordon-Levitt in a lot more films.... wearing sexy suits.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

Ema posted this in the sexy actors FC:

LOL FUCKING L



> Hello, ladies, look at your man, now back to me, now back at your man, now back to me.
> Sadly, he isn’t me, but if he stopped spinning his top and switched to a loaded die, he could end the movie without a cliffhanger. Look down, back up, where are you? You’re in an elevator. What’s in your hand, back at me. I have it, it’s a chess piece with two new scarves. Look again, the scarves are now diamonds. Anything is possible when your man can dream it. I’m on the ceiling.


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

ROFL ROFL ROFL

AMAZING

IT NEEDS A MACRO



Also, I thought the top spun indefinitely in dreams, period, but toppled irl?


----------



## keiiya (Jul 20, 2010)

Koi said:
			
		

> Also, I thought the top spun indefinitely in dreams, period, but toppled irl?


I thought that was what I said.
In dreams it behaves abnormally which means it spins indefinitely and in reality it behave normally which means it will eventually topple. What I am trying to get at is that everyone should dream that top topples. I don't see why the top should spin indefinitely in people's dreams. Using a top doesn't seem like a good totem.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

Cobb can dream that the top can go on forever in a dream. Obviously in real life it can't do that.


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh, derp, my bad kei.  I misread. :<   

There is Inception fic already. 

Arthur/Ariadne.. I think I like this..


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

Pft. Arthur/Ariadne is so overrated. Arthur/Eames is where its at.


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

There isn't as much yet, though. :<

I _really_ want Saito/Ariadne.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

Why Saito/Ariadne?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 20, 2010)

i like arthur/ariadne

it's also canon 

saito/ariadne? random


----------



## Koi (Jul 21, 2010)

MOSTLY BECAUSE KEN IS FUCKING HOT AND I KINDA LOOK LIKE ELLEN PAIGE (or so I'm told), SO YEAH SELF-INSERTY, I'LL ADMIT IT. :ho

Also because.. I dunno, he's a classy dude in a position of power that we've seen him _use_, she is a young and impressionable college girl, etc. etc.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Koi said:


> MOSTLY BECAUSE KEN IS FUCKING HOT AND I KINDA LOOK LIKE ELLEN PAIGE (or so I'm told), SO YEAH SELF-INSERTY, I'LL ADMIT IT. :ho
> 
> Also because.. I dunno, he's a classy dude in a position of power that we've seen him _use_, she is a young and impressionable college girl, etc. etc.



OH MY GAWD. THAT IS AWESOME.

I may have to ship this now. 

And you are so fucking right about Ken. HOLY SHIT THAT MUTHERFUCKER IS SO HOT HE IS MELTING SEX.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 21, 2010)

Koi said:


> Oh, derp, my bad kei.  I misread. :<
> 
> There is Inception fic already.
> 
> Arthur/Ariadne.. I think I like this..



Geeze it's all Ariadne/Arthur


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> -"You have to dream bigger Darling", that one scene damned every other action scene in the movie for me. Was the fight in the hallway cool? Yes, could it have ended at the beginning if JGL dreamed up a gun at his hip, You fucking bet.



well it was stated that JGL had very little imagination.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

> Cobb can dream that the top can go on forever in a dream. Obviously in real life it can't do that.


So when he is in some else's dream, he can manipulate things in that dream?

Also, argh! I hate when they start doing fanfics. I don't mind when they do it for anime but when they do it for films, argh, that just ruins it for me.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 21, 2010)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

  amazing


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

You guys found my JGL icon from NolanFans?! 

Awesome.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't remember which site it was from but it was during my JGL googling spree. 





I can't stop not using the icon in my posts. >w<


----------



## Havoc (Jul 21, 2010)

No, I made it, I made you as well, Chee.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Yea, it originated from NolanFans.

We had a thread about JGL's angry face and I made a smiley out of it. The admin then uploaded it.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee, can you find me some good Arthur stock?

I'll give you my nudes, if that's any incentive.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

I kind of want there to be a Saito icon but I know deep down that it won't be as awesome as .


----------



## Koi (Jul 21, 2010)

I think everyone in the movie should just get naked.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Chee, can you find me some good Arthur stock?
> 
> I'll give you my nudes, if that's any incentive.



Naaaaw, too lazy man. 

I have some VERY nice pictures of JGL though. If that's fine.



Koi said:


> I think everyone in the movie should just get naked.



THIS. FUCKING THIS.


----------



## Koi (Jul 21, 2010)

i need a boyfriend like this


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2010)

Koi said:


> I think everyone in the movie should just get naked.



Go watch Bronson to see amble amount of uncircumcised Tom Hardy cock.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 21, 2010)

CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Koi said:


> i need a boyfriend like this



KOI YOU'RE MAKING MY UNDERWEAR IMPLODE ON ITSELF.



> Go watch Bronson to see amble amount of uncircumcised Tom Hardy cock.



HE GETS NUDE IN THAT MOVIE!? OH SHIT I NEED TO RENT IT NOW.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2010)

I believe Netflix is still streaming it. Though you don't deserve it...


----------



## Koi (Jul 21, 2010)

SIGNING UP FOR NETFLIX AS WE SPEAK

MY OVARIES

MY OVARIEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Mojim (Jul 21, 2010)

haha...it's like JGL mania in here ^^ Gotta say that scene where he was floating and stuff especially where he tied his team mates was very interesting to watch  Then again that whole scene (mid air fight scene) was really awesome!


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I believe Netflix is still streaming it. Though you don't deserve it...



AWWW SHIZ I TOTALLY DO CAUSE I HAVE NETFLIX.

KOI IS JEALOUZ. JEALOUSSSSS!!!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2010)

Pfft, I got the blu-ray. No shitty stream quality for me.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

I can rent it Vono. 

Which I'm doing right now cause I hate streaming onto my computer. Hurts my ass on this uncomfortable chair.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> Ema posted this in the sexy actors FC:
> 
> LOL FUCKING L



Reminds me of that one Old Spice commercial. 


video edits site


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

Vonocourt said:
			
		

> Go watch Bronson to see amble amount of uncircumcised Tom Hardy cock.


Oliver and me watched that movie sometime last year. The amount of raw Hardy nakedness in that film is not for the light hearted. He really likes showing it off.


----------



## martryn (Jul 21, 2010)

I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Reminds me of that one Old Spice commercial.
> 
> 
> Link removed



Because it is based on the Old Spice commercial.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

martryn said:
			
		

> I wasn't impressed.


Lies!
I saw you drooling over Hardy. Commenting on how ripped he was. 








Wait. What.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> Because it is based on the Old Spice commercial.



She didn't give credit where credit was due. :taichou


----------



## Nimander (Jul 21, 2010)

martryn said:


> I wasn't impressed.





Coming from you, martryn, I'm honestly not even surprised.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

Nimander said:
			
		

> Coming from you, martryn, I'm honestly not even surprised.


I don't think that comment was in relating to Inception.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 21, 2010)

Ah.  If true, disregard that post, then.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2010)

martyn was talking about the clothing, no? he already stated that he liked the movie. so much so that he'd see it again.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

I think martryn was talking about the film Bronson.


----------



## The777Man (Jul 21, 2010)

Interesting film. The ending had me bitting my nails.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 21, 2010)

People will be arguing over the ending of that film for years.  I can just imagine Nolan's troll face when he heard the audience reaction at the premiere in Hollywood.  He is my new trolling hero.


----------



## little nin (Jul 21, 2010)

The ending was major trolling, at first I was gonna go with it all being a dream but now I'll say it was as real as bacon 

Liked the movie a lot, it was nice to see a brand new film and not a remake.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2010)

Saw it premier night. It was a good movie, I was disappointed by the use of special effects since one of the most impressive scenes was toward the start and the scope was never repeated. Fight scenes were really good, especially the gravity stuff - I hope people ride that gimmick like they did bullet-time when "The Matrix" came out. The story was good and all of the supporting cast got a chance to shine I just wish there was more Michael Caine. Leo did his thing, Mr. Titanic always does though.

End spoilers, kind of
*Spoiler*: __ 




As far as the ending goes I think the whole thing was a dream since he was always in scenarios that were dreamlike but it's not really bugging me since being a dream or not doesn't make the movie any less, or more,  real.[/quote]


----------



## Godot (Jul 21, 2010)

Watched Inception yesterday. Shit was good; by far the best film I've seen this year. As I'm sure with most people who watched it, I lol'd when everyone d'aaaawed at the ending.

EDIT: but the stuff about limbo still confused me, like why Dom and Mal stayed there for so long when they could just apparently kill themselves and get out of it? That also brings the point of what's so bad about limbo anyway?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 21, 2010)

Godot said:


> Watched Inception yesterday. Shit was good; by far the best film I've seen this year. As I'm sure with most people who watched it, I lol'd when everyone d'aaaawed at the ending.
> 
> EDIT: but the stuff about limbo still confused me, like why Dom and Mal stayed there for so long when they could just apparently kill themselves and get out of it? That also brings the point of what's so bad about limbo anyway?



1. Dom and Mal were trying to explore their dreams, so they decided to stay in Limbo for a while and play god. They weren't aware that if they stayed their too long they'd lose grip on what was reality/dream. Before you know it they completely forgot about reality and thought limbo was their reality.

2. What's so bad about it? Well, if you die and go to limbo you're not gonna remember you're dreaming and assume this is your reality; you'd be stuck there for decades without knowing you're dreaming, eventually you'd wake up and your brain would turn into a scrambled mess because of this. You'd be insane.


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

Hahaha xD thats awesome


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jul 21, 2010)

all my friends and i loved it


----------



## Gooba (Jul 21, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> 1. Dom and Mal were trying to explore their dreams, so they decided to stay in Limbo for a while and play god. They weren't aware that if they stayed their too long they'd lose grip on what was reality/dream. Before you know it they completely forgot about reality and thought limbo was their reality.


They didn't just happen to forget, Mal intentionally locked away her top to make herself, and Dom just kept playing along with it since he loved being with her.  Then when he was done with it he spun the top to make her realize it was a dream and go along with suicide.


----------



## Micku (Jul 21, 2010)

I think it's clever how Nolan set up the Inception plot. You almost cannot critique the plot or find holes in it because it wouldn't matter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Because you can say the whole movie was a dream. And there could be more than one way to look at Inception. It's up to the audience to decide what Inception is really about, and everyone has their personal view of what happened.




I was disappointed in a couple of things though, yet I understand why they didn't do it. I was disappointed in that they didn't take full advantage of dreams. They didn't add a lot of weird things within the dream, and kept it fairly realistic for the most part. I wish they would've added more freaky things in the movie to explore what you could do within a dream. But sometimes people dream realistic things, so meh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2010)

Am I the only one that felt sorry for Fisher?  It was fucked up what those guys did to that poor dude.

Tremendous acting from Cillian Murphy though.  This role was a lot different than any I have seen from him previously, but he pulled it off extremely well.  Don't doubt his versatility.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

But in the end, Fischer felt better right?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Am I the only one that felt sorry for Fisher?  It was fucked up what those guys did to that poor dude.
> 
> Tremendous acting from Cillian Murphy though.  This role was a lot different than any I have seen from him previously, but he pulled it off extremely well.  Don't doubt his versatility.



I thought it was a bit weird we where supposed to cheer for a group who just destroyed a company that may not have been that bad(not much info is really given). But in the end, they made Fischer happier than he was before.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrYPJ4Yc31g&feature=fvhr[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

I shat brix. That's awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 21, 2010)

BRRRRRR

:rofl :rofl


----------



## Koi (Jul 21, 2010)

Hahaha, you guys-


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

OMGOSH. THEY DREW NOLAN SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Sine (Jul 21, 2010)

A wonder of a film


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 21, 2010)

i have yet to see it but from all this, I think I need to check the cinema listings now.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 21, 2010)

Best film I've ever seen in my life.

And I watch up to at least 2 films every year.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

shiner said:


> A wonder of a film





COBB'S FACE. OMG.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2010)

This was in the ratings thread, but Maritalwhore-er was talking abotu some of the wierd dreams he's had.

I think the weirdest dream I've had was one I've experience a couple times. In my dream, I dream that I realize it's a dream. Part of my dream was that I realized it was a dream. The first time I would just try to control it and nothing would happen, but when it happened again, I would get similar stuff to what I wished for...but different enough to make me mad. Like instead of a boot, I would get high heel court shoe...

My dreams troll'd me.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 22, 2010)

you know i'm one of those people who think/hope/i-don't-know-anymore that everything was a dream, but i can't entertain the idea the only the ending was a dream. it seems pretty pointless to me


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2010)

Saw it for a second time yesterday. It is just Godly.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 22, 2010)

What if they performed inception on a porn star or a really horny person 

Cobb: It isn't enough we have to go deeper  *bow chika bow bow*


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 22, 2010)

iMax Experience today at 3:00.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 22, 2010)

Detective said:


> Found some nice visual aids on another forum.


Interesting.

Though I disagree with the timeline where it assumes Cobb kills himself during limbo. He intentionally stayed to rescue Saito, I thought that much was explicit.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2010)

I am gay for Christopher Nolan.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 22, 2010)

So what was with the age difference between Cobb and Saito at the end?


----------



## Prowler (Jul 22, 2010)

Jesus fucking christ.. 

so I just saw this movie and wtf? 
wtf does that ending mean?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cobb was still dreaming?
Cobb was dreaming during all the fucking film?
Was Mal right? Cobb was the one who was confused?

How did the film begun? (if you know what I mean) 

a mean WTF IS THAT SHIT?


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2010)

So I just realized the absolute genius behind the wardrobe and makeup: By having everyone dressed in impeccably tailored suits, with their hair slicked back (Or in a tight updo, for Ariadne), it completely eliminated any potential errors in the zero-gravity scenes.  Even JGL removing his jacket was great, because you didn't have to worry about it hanging like there _was_ gravity.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

In the track Mombasa there is a part that sounds like Zuko's theme in Avatar: The Last Airbender.

Lulz.



Koi said:


> So I just realized the absolute genius behind the wardrobe and makeup: By having everyone dressed in impeccably tailored suits, with their hair slicked back (Or in a tight updo, for Ariadne), it completely eliminated any potential errors in the zero-gravity scenes.  Even JGL removing his jacket was great, because you didn't have to worry about it hanging like there _was_ gravity.



Oh lol, that's so true. 

No errors AND they look sexy as hell. Very nice. :ho


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 22, 2010)

Watched it today. Loved it. Probably best movie I saw in years.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 22, 2010)

Even my hate for Nolan hype can't get me to deny this is a dope movie.

When Nolan gets it right, he gets it right. What can I say?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> In the track Mombasa there is a part that sounds like Zuko's theme in Avatar: The Last Airbender.



That track is fucking awesome.

I love that Johnny Marr (Guitarist from The Smiths, among other things) did all the guitar work for the soundtrack.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Even my hate for Nolan hype can't get me to deny this is a dope movie.
> 
> When Nolan gets it right, he gets it right. What can I say?



...no RANT? This is a must watch then


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2010)

Can anyone politely PM me a place in which I may _purchase_ the OST?  If.. they're_ selling it _on the Internet yet?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2010)

Hans Zimmer is a genius! Perfect for this movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2010)

AN INCEPTION SET
NOW
NOW
MY KINGDOM FOR AN INCEPTION SET!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 22, 2010)

Just saw it. 

Know what was epic?

JGL walking down the hall with the epic music. Shit turned me on.


I'm straight.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 22, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Even my hate for Nolan hype can't get me to deny this is a dope movie.
> 
> When Nolan gets it right, he gets it right. What can I say?


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Just saw it.
> 
> Know what was epic?
> 
> ...



I'd go gay for JGL if I was a dude. Sadly, I am a girl. Saying "I'd stay straight for JGL" is just not as fun.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> I'd go gay for JGL if I was a dude. Sadly, I am a girl. Saying "I'd stay straight for JGL" is just not as fun.



Go transgen to go gay for JGL.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2010)

If I were a dude (omg I wish) I would totally be gay.  And JGL would definitely be my type.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Go transgen to go gay for JGL.



It's cheaper just to stare at some sexy photos.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2010)

WHO ELSE WAS JEALOUS


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

OMGOSH.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2010)

rofl omg 






(..Why/how did they not wake up while the van was rolling?)


----------



## Noah (Jul 22, 2010)

Koi said:


> WHO ELSE WAS JEALOUS



FOR WHICH ONE?!?!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2010)

So how would you guys rank Nolan's films so far?

For me it'd go

Prestige
Batman Begins
Inception
Dark Knight
Memento

Haven't seen the others.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2010)

I looooove those shoes.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2010)

Me + them = dream orgy.



Is JGL like at least part Asian?  Is it just me who thinks he looks like he is?


----------



## keiiya (Jul 22, 2010)

It's like this thread is having a major fangirl moment. :F


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

Who else thinks that Nolan has some fucking great fashion taste?


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2010)

HE DOES.  Also, is it weird that a lot of the time Leo actually _looked like_ Nolan in this movie?  Or at least I thought he did.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea, he looked exactly like Nolan. 

Nolan has some fucking awesome taste in men. Just look at that cast. My god, are you sure Nolan is straight?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 23, 2010)

Nolan's first born is gonna come out dressed in a tux


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Nolan's first born is gonna come out dressed in a tux



He already has 4 kids.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

I bet when Nolan comes during sex, horns blow in the distance, but so loud they burst windows and make buildings fall all around him.

Also, Ellen Page is cute. Give her two-four years and she'll be absolutely drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

EP is already like.. 22.


ME TOO BB DOPPELGANGER <3


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

I know, but she hasn't really grown into that yet. She still has that baby look to her. A very attractive young woman, but still.



if she weren't a self proclaimed pro choice feminist, I'd chase her


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 23, 2010)

Saito/Carpet: Because you know its true love


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Saito/Carpet is my OTP because it is the only true canon pairing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2010)

Love the pictures in this thread.


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

God Ken looks so fucking good in that pale suit.  UHN.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Ken looks good. Period.


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

Everyone in this move could seriously work a formless burlap sack.


----------



## Noah (Jul 23, 2010)

Was it Nolan's inception to make straight men gay after seeing this movie?

...cuz it's seriously working.


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

Embrace it!

Or buy a three-piece suit.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Every man should wear a three-piece suit from now on. I can't imagine a man in a t-shirt no more, there is no going back.


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

This is so true.  I need to get a job somewhere with sexy dudes wearing sexy clothes all day long.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Get a job on a Chris Nolan film?


----------



## Noah (Jul 23, 2010)

Luckily I bought a three-piece a few weeks ago. Now I just need a reason to wear it!

Or the heat to go down so I can wear it without reason.

Goddamn that suit is hot shit. I wanna wear it noooooooow. Damn you for making me like this JGL! Damn you!


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2010)

I liked the pale grey suits they wore in level 2.

Just looked awesome and contrasted them against the rest of the dream.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Take pictures of you in a three piece suit.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 23, 2010)

Guys like JGL and Christian Bale look too fucking classy in suits.

Tom Hardy would look even better with the hairstyle he had in rocknrolla

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

STFU. Tom Hardy was super fine with his slicked over hair. Mmmhmm.



Speaking of Tom Hardy...HOW FUCKING AMAZING WOULD IT BE IF TOM HARDY WAS CASTED AS SUPERMAN!?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 23, 2010)

Just got back from the movie, and it was pretty damn epic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the ending, where it cuts out before you see whether the top falls or not, though before it cut-to-black it looked like it about to, who knows though?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 23, 2010)

fuck, arthur and fischer so hot


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> STFU. Tom Hardy was super fine with his slicked over hair. Mmmhmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Tom Hardy...HOW FUCKING AMAZING WOULD IT BE IF TOM HARDY WAS CASTED AS SUPERMAN!?



HE WOULD LOOK EVEN FINER WITH THAT HAIRSTYLE CHEE, IN THAT MOVIE HE WAS CALLED HANDSOME BOB 

I said he would look 'even better' anyways


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Bah, slicked over hair >>>> shaved almost completely to the scalp.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 23, 2010)

the movie is awesome.
everything about it..

everyone was awesome, even DiCaprio 

this movie really exceeded all my expectations


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2010)

Thread turned into a girly thing FC, and as a man, its my duty to join in.

I'd gag on Saito's carpet.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

Technically we haven't seen Saito's carpet.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2010)

Thats precisely the point.


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd show Saito my carpet. OR LACK THEREOF


----------



## sworder (Jul 23, 2010)

So much fangirling here, I like this thread


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2010)

Koi said:


> I'd show Saito my carpet. OR LACK THEREOF


Pics or it didn't happen.

I'll mail them to Ken ofc


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol @ the excessive faggotry.














I need a reason to wear my 3 piece too.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2010)

A reason isn't necessary if you look good in one.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2010)

@Delta Shell, Ando would spit on your grave.

And I have four 3 piece suits.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Saito/Carpet is amazing. The way he rubbed his cheek on it was so hot.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> Bah, slicked over hair >>>> shaved almost completely to the scalp.



we You would take him in any hairstyle he sports anyway


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 23, 2010)

Why does Tommy from 3rd Rock from the Sun still look like Tommy from 3rd Rock from the Sun?  He's 30!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> Bah, slicked over hair >>>> shaved almost completely to the scalp.



He's looks like Mac at points in your sig.



erictheking said:


> Why does Tommy from 3rd Rock from the Sun still look like Tommy from 3rd Rock from the Sun?  He's 30!



Him, Dicaprio and Tom Cruise have some kind of anti-age serum apparently.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Guess what movie just passed that 100 million mark this week?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)

> Guess what movie just passed that 100 million mark this week?



Knight and Day?


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Knight and Day?



NO. 

Starts with an I and ends with an N.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 23, 2010)

I just got offered a role in Inception 2: Return of the Dream


----------



## eHav (Jul 23, 2010)

Brilliant movie


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> I'll mail them to Ken ofc



You can just take my word for it instead.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone think the idea would work well for a comic book series? I'd totally read it. 

Would work best based around different characters. But it would make a pretty epic comic.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Yea, I would love to read a spin-off comic for Inception. It's a fantastic world.


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

As would I.  I wish we could get that idea to WB/Nolan somehow. :<


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

I think it would do good staying on it's own. Usually things that get "sequels" like that aren't very good.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 23, 2010)

Saw it this afternoon. Amazing movie. 


*Spoiler*: _spoiler?_ 



So I see that the top is still spinning at the end, but wobbles, so I think it falls/is left up to the viewer. Then I realize that the kids are wearing the same clothes. 

:/


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

I kind of like how no interpretation can fully be right, and that no matter what conclusion a viewer comes to they still can't take everything into account according to what they get in the end.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Got these screenshots from 


*Spoiler*: __ 








I think the girl is noticeably older.


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2010)

And she's wearing a white shirt under. REAL IT'S ALL REAL STFU WITH YOUR DREAM THEORYS

/THREAD


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> And she's wearing a white shirt under. REAL IT'S ALL REAL STFU WITH YOUR DREAM THEORYS
> 
> /THREAD



BUT WHAT IF HE IS DREAMING THAT HIS KIDS ARE OLDER AND IN DIFFERENT CLOTHES?!


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2010)

BUT HE'S NOT SO IT DOESN'T MATTER


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

BUT WHAT IF HE IS!?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

It could be real, or his memory could be fading, especially since their clothes were so ridiculously similar.

I'm half doing this to piss you off, and half doing it because it's a theory and possibility.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 23, 2010)

His kids are his totem


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

JGL is awesome?

What?


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> I think the girl is noticeably older.



The kids are older.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Ech? said:


> JGL is awesome?
> 
> What?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm straight, and so could I.


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

The boy's hair is longer too, isn't it?


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Koi said:


> The boy's hair is longer too, isn't it?



Yea, I think so.


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2010)

God, this OST really is heartbreaking in some places.  Also, it looks like the girl's dress is actually different when she's older, besides just the t-shirt.




The Saito dream was seriously my favorite piece of architecture in the movie.








I at least want Marion to be nominated for Best Supporting Actress.  She seriously scared the shit out of me in this movie.


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2010)

YOU'RE WAITING FOR A GIF..

AND THEN IT GETS HERE


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

Koi said:


> YOU'RE WAITING FOR A GIF..
> 
> AND THEN IT GETS HERE



THIS IS AMAZING.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 24, 2010)

Dream the Dream. Unlock the Dream.

Fall into the Dream so far the Dream Police can't help you ass

Inception: Guarenteed to fuck you Mind during and after screenings.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2010)

Christopher Nolan planted inception in me to watch Inception again earlier tonight.


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2010)

His face in the last panel always gets me.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

Early estimate for Friday is that it got 14 million. Salt's estimate is 13 million.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Salt doesn't look very good in my opinion


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2010)

Is the IMAX showing worth it?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

I saw it yesterday, iMax experience showing. I thoroughly enjoyed it personally, but it was my first iMax, so I might be biased.


----------



## Roy (Jul 24, 2010)

About to watch the movie for the 4th time. YEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHH  

A friend of mine hasn't seen it yet, so I came along.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 24, 2010)

movie to to fucking brilliant for words to describe


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

I really think you guys are hyping this movie more than it is. don't get me wrong, it's a great movie, but you guys are acting like it's absolutely flawless, which isn't true.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> About to watch the movie for the 4th time. YEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHH
> 
> A friend of mine hasn't seen it yet, so I came along.



YOU ALREADY SAW IT 3 TIMES ALREADY!?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 24, 2010)

oh it wasnt 100% perfect but better than some other shit out there right now.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I really think you guys are hyping this movie more than it is. don't get me wrong, it's a great movie, but you guys are acting like it's absolutely flawless, which isn't true.



LOL. I didn't know opinions can be true or false.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Opinions can be true or false, you are misinformed. 

Tsukiyo, right you are/ It is MUCH better than a lot of things out there. Like i said, I really loved the movie, but everyone's hyping it to be this masteripece. It's clearly really good, but not flawless or perfect in any way.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

> Opinions can be true or false, you are misinformed.



Red is an ugly color. Put that in the history books. It's true.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Opinions can be true or false, you are misinformed.
> 
> Tsukiyo, right you are/ It is MUCH better than a lot of things out there. Like i said, I really loved the movie, but everyone's hyping it to be this masteripece. It's clearly really good, but not flawless or perfect in any way.



Well every movie has its flaws. No movie can be perfect because everyone's _opinions_ about it will be different. But they cant be wrong or right because there opinion is their opinion and its how they view it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> Red is an ugly color. Put that in the history books. It's true.



Different kind of opinion. That's based on personal likes and dislikes, you can have an opinion about fact as well. 

For instance, what if your opinion was that we don't breathe oxygen, but we breathe another substance called "substantium"? Well, your opinion is wrong. 

Like Tsukiyo said every movie has it's flaws. That's my only point here. I mean, there are terrible movies out there I love(coughtransformerscough) but I don't claim them to be flawless. I'm just saying try not to hype it so much... especially for new people who haven't yet seen it. I went in expecting a movie that was the best film I'd seen in ten years. I got a really great film, but not hardly what it was hyped to be in here.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

> For instance, what if your opinion was that we don't breathe oxygen, but we breathe another substance called "substantium"? Well, your opinion is wrong.



You can't go up to someone with brown hair and say their hair is blue. That's not an opinion. That's being stupid.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> You can't go up to someone with brown hair and say their hair is blue. That's not an opinion. That's being stupid.



What if they had eye problems and saw colors differently, so that a shade of brown could be percieved as blue? 

This stupid stuff is semantics, my point here is that everyone fapping to the movie can continue to do so(I, too, am fapping to this movie ) but it's not perfect, and hype can destroy a lot of good things, like directors and franchises. Not trying to be a dick here Chee, sorry if I came across that way.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

> What if they had eye problems and saw colors differently, so that a shade of brown could be percieved as blue?



Still not an opinion. Their hair is brown.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 24, 2010)

For a second I thought I was in a Twlight thread. The way people in here fangirl about the actors in this film, seems to be the same way people fangirl about the actors in Twlight. D:


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

keiiya said:


> For a second I thought I was in a Twlight thread. The way people in here fangirl about the actors in this film, seems to be the same way people fangirl about the actors in Twlight. D:



BECAUSE JGL IS AMAZING!!!!


----------



## keiiya (Jul 24, 2010)

Yea, just like Twilight fans think Robert Pattinson is amazing.

In my opinion, his performance in Inception (apart from the one fight scene) wasn't all that good compared to other films I have seen him in. It was a little flat.


----------



## ez (Jul 24, 2010)

^I agree.

He was easily outdone by Tom Hardy in all aspects.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 24, 2010)

ezxx said:


> ^I agree.
> 
> He was easily outdone by Tom Hardy in all aspects.



Watanabe killed his role as well.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 24, 2010)

watching it in a few hours


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2010)

Let's not compare Robert Pattinson with Joseph Godron-Levitt. Come on, now.

What was the role of Arthur? Efficient, businesslike, serious-minded right hand associate of Cobb's. It can't be played any better than JGL played it. Tom Hardy's (who, I agree, was _amazing_) character was better because his quips brought something to Inception that it was lacking--humor. He was sarcastic, he was funny, he was competent, he was badass. Arthur was only the latter two. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



On another note, I think Ariadne might have had the tiniest crush on Arthur. After he tricked her into that kiss (where she didn't look entirely displeased after), look at the scene where he's explaining the kick/gravity stuff to her, right after he laid the explosives down on the bed, she eyed him in a way I found interesting. I've seen Inception for the second and third time today, so I had a chance to study it more. When people see the movie again, let me know whether or not I'm crazy.




Also, I'm waffling on the ending again. I'm now leaning towards 
*Spoiler*: __ 



reality as opposed to dream.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> Still not an opinion. Their hair is brown.



Ok, I'm going to continue this because you're persistent. Colors are not absolute. It doesn't matter what you say. The color is not absolute it's just how we perceive the color, so yes, whatever color you think something is, that's an opinion. Someone can see things differently than us, that doesn't mean they're wrong. If someone has something different with the way their eyes perceive color, that doesn't make them wrong it makes them different.

It's like saying another creature that sees things differently than you(to the extent of yellow=blue and purple=orange) sees the color wrong. What makes you think you're right, and not them? It's all subjective, it's all opinion. However since the masses on planet Earth, most of our eyes are mostly the same as far as seeing color(slight differences) the general opinion is accepted as fact.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 24, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Let's not compare Robert Pattinson with Joseph Godron-Levitt. Come on, now.



no shit; i'm about to peel back some caps in this bitch


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2010)

I just saw it today and it was amazing. I don't think the ending was left upon to interpretation either and it was pretty obvious what Nolan wanted to show.


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2010)

Cheap Christian Dior


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 24, 2010)

awww what's this relativism shit. while there isn't any precise rule or standard that determines what makes a film "good", i think we can still make approximations that people with half a mind will gnerally agree upon. that's why we all "know" that movies like the godfather shits on twilight any day, and stuff. 

anyway i also like the film and it's one of the better ones out there, but it's not great  (memento's still better )

btw has any1 here watched primer.



> Also, I'm waffling on the ending again. I'm now leaning towards
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



honestly i never got the "ending was a dream" theory. i mean it's possible but its pretty pointless thematically. cobb didn't want to stay with mal because she's not real, why would he return to his kids who are not real as well? even the "the ending was meant to be ambiguous" thing is not convincing. if dats what nolan was aiming for then that's cheap; there's rly no reason to believe that only the ending was a dream, so to make it look like it's an equally viable theory is just messing with the audience. at best, i would say it's just a way for him to wink at us and reminds us that, when all is said and done, we can never be sure what "reality" really is. and that's it.

in short, i think the ending means that we have all the reason in the world to believe it's real but we can never be absolutely certain that it is. kind of like how i have all the reason to believe that the people and the world i'm in is not an illusion, but there's no proof of this and there's no way it's certain. cartesian, yeah


----------



## ez (Jul 24, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Let's not compare Robert Pattinson with Joseph Godron-Levitt. Come on, now.
> 
> What was the role of Arthur? Efficient, businesslike, serious-minded right hand associate of Cobb's. It can't be played any better than JGL played it.



meh, i agree that JGL didn't exactly do quite as badly as the twilight boy, but he's still getting accolades for being a pretty boy, when he's in fact out performed by at least a couple of other actors on the same film (Tom Hardy + Ken Watanabe) . i mean, i like him n all, but not especially for his performance in this.


----------



## Roy (Jul 24, 2010)

I've seen the movie 4 times now. That's probably more than everyone here. After this viewing I'm even more convinced it's real. The one thing I paid attention to is the wedding ring you guys talked about. He had it in the dream, but he doesn't have it in reality. My guess is that he does have it, but doesn't wear it in reality, only in dreams. That's his totem, but he uses Mal's totem method because he's so confused on what's real and reality. So he still has his totem, but he just uses Mal's method to make sure he isn't in a dream since it's a pretty good way of telling where you are. That last scene he doesn't wear any wedding ring. Not when he wakes up in the airplane, not when he's at immigration, not when he's at the luggage, and not when he's finally with his kids.

People say the "why doesn't he have the machine attached to him then?" Well, neither did Fischer, or Eames, or even Saito when they were in the water. The sedative is meant to keep them under without the use of the machine. 

It's already been stated that the kids are older, wear different clothes, and they're not _ exactly_ in the same position they were. 

Movie still doesn't feel like 2 1/2 hours to me. Love it love it love it. Yes, it has it's flaws, like why the gravity affects only work in dream 2, but.. maybe a snow battle in zero gravity is hard. k?


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> awww what's this relativism shit. while there isn't any precise rule or standard that determines what makes a film "good", i think we can still make approximations that people with half a mind will gnerally agree upon. that's why we all "know" that movies like the godfather shits on twilight any day, and stuff.
> 
> anyway i also like the film and it's one of the better ones out there, but it's not great  (memento's still better )
> 
> ...



If he's stuck in a limbo dream how would he know if his kids are real or not?


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2010)

I think the end might have been a dream, but I don't think the whole thing was.  Not the beginning, or the planning stages or anything.  Just the actual inception and the other dreams, and maybe the end.


----------



## Roy (Jul 24, 2010)

^That would make absolutely no sense.

Also, the Inception was a dream. lol


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2010)

No no, I think the end could have been a dream, but not the entire rest of the movie.  I don't think the WHOLE movie was a dream.


----------



## Muse (Jul 24, 2010)

Gonna see it for a third time tomorrow, yay


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 24, 2010)

I've said before. I gathered that what Cobb believes to be 'reality' is actually the real level 1. When his totem falls over, that is his mind telling him he is in reality/awake. That does not mean that he is actually awake.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> Red is an ugly color. Put that in the history books. It's true.



 take that back!


----------



## Roy (Jul 24, 2010)

Koi said:


> No no, I think the end could have been a dream, but not the entire rest of the movie.  I don't think the WHOLE movie was a dream.



That was one of my theory's as well. Only that the end was just Cobb having a regular dream.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 24, 2010)

I believe Cobb was back in reality because of the ring. Seems pretty consistent to me.


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm so glad I'm good looking...I'd hate to be an ugly, handsome person hater


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL. OMG. Leonardo, you have the most awesomest facial expression and silliest poses. I just wanna hump you. Mmmhmm.


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2010)

I love seeing him like that. :>  Because he's always super srs like 90% of the time.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 24, 2010)

**


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

Koi said:


> I love seeing him like that. :>  Because he's always super srs like 90% of the time.



I know right? That picture alone just made me fall in love with Leo.


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2010)

I want him to have babies with someone just because I think he'd be an awesome daddy. ;__;


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

I know, that man is like freakin' awesome and he still doesn't have any kids. COME ON LEO. GET A WOMAN PREGGO WITH YOUR TALENTED SPERM.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 25, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:
			
		

> Let's not compare Robert Pattinson with Joseph Godron-Levitt. Come on, now.


Who said I was comparing the two actors. From what I have seen, I would say Joseph Godron-Levitt is a better actor than Robert Pattinson. What I said was that the Joseph Godron-Levitt _*fans *_were acting just like Robert Pattinson _*fans*_. Especially when, as ezxx said, there were other actors that gave a much better performance. All you have to do it look over the last couple of pages in this thread.



			
				chikkychappy said:
			
		

> btw has any1 here watched primer.


I've seen it. I think I might have even seen it twice, I can't remember. That film was so very confusing. I still want to see it again just so I know I didn't miss anything, considering the number of layers it had. For it being budget film, it was amazing. It is one of my top favourite films.

---

I think the theory that inception was performed on Cobb by Ariadne is the least believable to me. I'm still on the fence about where Cobb ended up at the end of the film. The ending of this film is going to be debated long after this thread is dead, anyway.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> I want him to have babies with someone just because I think he'd be an awesome daddy. ;__;



Poor IU

 It's probably bullshit tbh


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 25, 2010)

Saw this film yesterday...pretty kickass.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> I want him to have babies with someone just because I think he'd be an awesome daddy. ;__;



Doesn't seem like he has a awesome track record so far.



Just Blaze said:


> Poor IU
> 
> It's probably bullshit tbh


Cuz she's a lezbo.


----------



## Koi (Jul 25, 2010)

I think EP is a raging lesbian too tbh.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Vono is just hatin' on EP right now.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Poor IU
> 
> It's probably bullshit tbh



d'aww. inception babies :33


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> I think the end might have been a dream, but I don't think the whole thing was.



but whyyyyy????? what's the point of the movie if the ending is a dream?



keiiya said:


> I've seen it. I think I might have even seen it twice, I can't remember. That film was so very confusing. I still want to see it again just so I know I didn't miss anything, considering the number of layers it had. For it being budget film, it was amazing. It is one of my top favourite films.



cool movie. just hate the fact that the 2nd half was so vague and confusing; its like carruth was being deliberately obtuse. if the film were longer then there'd be less confusion and it wuld've been better =[

but til now i still don't fully get it lol


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

chikkychappy wheres your confusion? I can help to the best of my ability.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2010)

Movie was far from confusing.


----------



## Xion (Jul 25, 2010)

Despite how great the movie is, the squeeing by the Nolan peeps is quite annoying.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

I wish I had background horns.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 25, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> but whyyyyy????? what's the point of the movie if the ending is a dream?



whats the point of the movie if the ending was not a dream?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

whats the point of a movie?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I really think you guys are hyping this movie more than it is. don't get me wrong, it's a great movie, but you guys are acting like it's absolutely flawless, which isn't true.





Xion said:


> Despite how great the movie is, the squeeing by the Nolan peeps is quite annoying.


I don't understand anti-hypers.

If shit's good then you HYPE the shit out of it.

It's all about the hype. If you don't join the bandwagon then you'll just get run over or get left behind.

Shit when my Charmander evolved into Charmeleon, I hyped the shit out of it, but it was obviously no Charizard.

So why do people insist on keeping things so SERIOUS?? 

Fans will be fans. Let us be.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

Charmeleon > Charizard


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

I just jump of the bandwagon cause I'm a Nolan fangirl. It's like my duty.

I know there are flaws in Inception but I ain't gonna dwell on them cause they are so minimal.

I'd rather fangirl over the cast's hotness.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

I just see them as party poopers. They just ruin the fun for everyone for absolutely no reason.

Even Echo himself said he loved the movie and thought it was great. But for some petty reason, he doesn't want to party with us


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

Maybe I'm just a party pooper.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

lol, I just found this out. Chris Nolan's son was the young little boy in Inception that never showed his face.

Magnus Nolan eh? God damn, Nolan has some awesome taste in names.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

It's ok we will teach you.

First you must Throw away your logic and kick reason to the curb!


----------



## ez (Jul 25, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I don't understand anti-hypers.
> 
> If shit's good then you HYPE the shit out of it.
> 
> ...



Gotta keep everything in check. It's human nature.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 25, 2010)

Sasori said:
			
		

> I don't understand anti-hypers.


I don't mind hype about the movie. It is probably the best movie I have seen so far this year. I just don't like it when that gets lost under all the fangirls hyping about the how hot actors are and stuff. ><


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

keiiya said:


> I don't mind hype about the movie. It is probably the best movie I have seen so far this year. I just don't like it when that gets lost under all the fangirls hyping about the how hot actors are and stuff. ><


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jul 25, 2010)

I loved the movie 10/10


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

ezxx said:


> Gotta keep everything in check. It's human nature.


lol humans.



keiiya said:


> I don't mind hype about the movie. It is probably the best movie I have seen so far this year. I just don't like it when that gets lost under all the fangirls hyping about the how hot actors are and stuff. ><


Only gays don't like fangirls. Seriously, the fangirls in this thread are just a bonus :ho


----------



## Noah (Jul 25, 2010)

keiiya said:


> I don't mind hype about the movie. It is probably the best movie I have seen so far this year. I just don't like it when that gets lost under all the fangirls hyping about the how hot actors are and stuff. ><



What if it's making men questions their gender preference? Is it worth it then?!

Cuz, ya know, my friend wants to know.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Fangirls in this thread are useful. All you men have learned a lot about fashion to impress the ladies. Wear three piece suits. Slick back your hair. Run around in rotating hall ways.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 25, 2010)

So I just saw the movie, and it feels like my mind just got fucked. 


All in all, a very, very good movie. One of the best I've seen this year anyways.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree. I'm buying a three-piece suit and wearing it to my friends wedding later on in the year.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> I agree. I'm buying a three-piece suit and wearing it to my friends wedding later on in the year.



God Dom it, take pictures.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 25, 2010)

Sasori said:
			
		

> Only gays don't like fangirls. Seriously, the fangirls in this thread are just a bonus :ho


Me using the word fangirls was a mistake. I was using it as an umbrella term for both the guys and the girls in this thread  who were doing all the swooning. I don't mind people getting googly-eyed over the actors, but it get annoying when I am trying to read posts about the movie itself, and they get swamped over by the "fangirl" posts.

Chee - I get how hot the actors are and how awesome they look in their three-piece suits are. Really do!


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

No, no, I don't think you do.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> God Dom it, take pictures.



I see what u did tharr :ho


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2010)

Also, keiiya, you came in pretty late. The first week or so of release this thread was nothing but srs bsnzz. We discussed basically every major theory out there. Now it's time to partay!!:ho


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm going to wear a silver three piece suit like in level 2 for a motherfucking funeral.

Then whisper to their close ones "This is all a dream".


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> No, no, I don't think you do.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Also, keiiya, you came in pretty late. The first week or so of release this thread was nothing but srs bsnzz. We discussed basically every major theory out there. Now it's time to partay!!:ho



NAO IS TIEM TO PARTY.


That's disgusting. Get that woman outta here.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 25, 2010)

Ech? said:


> chikkychappy wheres your confusion? I can help to the best of my ability.



hmmm... it's been months since i last thought of the movie (i jsut gave-up actually). i remember getting the main events, but there were details here and there i couldn't fully account for 



RAGING BONER said:


> whats the point of the movie if the ending was not a dream?



well it means that it "solves" one of the central issues in the theme. the reason cobb didn't want to stay behind in the dream world with mal, no matter how realistic it feels, is because mal isn't real, that she's just a shade of her real self and stuff like that. so cobb goes home to his kids who are real, who aren't shades of their actual selves. it's a happy ending, a support to one of the main dilemmas in the movie.

meanwhile, if it was a dream... cobb basically went back to kids who're not real. so what was the point of him leaving mal again?


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> That's disgusting. Get that woman outta here.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> hmmm... it's been months since i last thought of the movie (i jsut gave-up actually). i remember getting the main events, but there were details here and there i couldn't fully account for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could punishment and penance for the fact that he killed his wife with an idea.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

That's different cause its lulzy. 

Young Leonardo I despise.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2010)

He does look kinda better with age, I guess.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2010)

Brad Pitt on the other hand. He always has it going. 


totally no homo, guys.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 25, 2010)

The World said:


> If he's stuck in a limbo dream how would he know if his kids are real or not?



how is this relevant =[



The World said:


> It could punishment and penance for the fact that he killed his wife with an idea.



where did you get this idea? there's nothing in the movie that hints this. if the ending's really about that then it would've been out of place and not in-sync with the rest of the film


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 25, 2010)

Have you guys talked about the ring theory? In dreams Cobb always has his wedding band on, in reality he doesn't. It's shown consistently throughout the scenes where his hands are visible.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

That theory goes to mush though. His kids haven't fully grasped the idea that their mother is dead, but I'm sure they understand ring=married. 

After watching this twice, I can say with a good amount of confidence that it wasn't a dream.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

NF is a dream.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

Sasori said:


> NF is a dream.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2010)

i still haven't seen this movie guys


send me some monay


----------



## Xion (Jul 25, 2010)

But my God that was a great movie! 

Pretty much my only complaint is more of an artistic thing. I'd rather that the dreams were more dream-like and that each level actually did get so much more surreal than the last. And although it probably would not have worked here, a Lovecraftian element to the deeper levels would have made my day (The Cell type stuff to the nth degree, though without the suckiness).

But aside from that point it was amazing. The acting was fantastic. The plot was original and complex enough to keep me enthralled throughout. The visuals and cinematography were very well done. The overall direction was very solid as well, especially managing to sync up three levels of dreams (four actually plus "reality") while at the same time telling a compelling emotional and psychological story with appropriate amounts of action entertainment.

M. Night Shamalamadingdong could have been near this had his ego not removed his frontal lobe after The Sixth Sense.

The ending was one of the best in recent cinema history for me and the whole theater was like "WHAT!?" as the totem was left in an ambiguous state. It was very impressive.

When I saw that pinwheel in the safe though, for some reason it brought a tear to my eye.  Just so well done, the lot of it. Maybe not #3 of all time (IMDB's a little crazy like they were for TDK) but definitely one of the better to best movies of the 21st century to date.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

During the last 5 mins of the film, I knew something like _that_ was going to happen and I was literally jumping and doing rolls on my seat and kicking my friends in the head for sheer lulz for a straight 5 mins. True Story.

The most lulz part was that I nearly kicked the guy's head in front of me during my antics and him sensing it sank into his chair


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2010)

had a full bladder at the moviehouse but i couldn't afford missing a single part. i love the complexity of what they had to do to get back to the upper levels and eventually reality. 

i don't mind that the dreams weren't exactly dream-like. i liked the concept in itself and the apparent mastery that each of the characters portrayed regarding the operation they were to undergo.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 25, 2010)

I didn't get the symbolism of the pinwheel 

Also the dreams were fine as they were considering they were trying to make things look real, not like an acid trip.

EDIT: Actually I do now. The baby Fischer in the photo is holding that pinwheel, right?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2010)

yep, it was the catharsis that made the inception successful.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I didn't get the symbolism of the pinwheel
> 
> Also the dreams were fine as they were considering they were trying to make things look real, not like an acid trip.
> 
> EDIT: Actually I do now. The baby Fischer in the photo is holding that pinwheel, right?


No, the pinwheel was a metaphor for his father's penis.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

In the photograph he was holding a pinwheel as a child. almost brought a tear to my eye. I really liked that side story of the father and son though, now if only that were the real relationship 

Also, I think it really would have been awesome if there were some sort of architect faceoff. Maybe Nolan is going to make a sequel and do that, or something. For those who don't know what I'm talking about, I'm saying like... two people in the same dream, altering their surroundings to attempt to kill each other as the projections attempt to kill both of them. That would mean that the dream wouldn't simply be dreamt by one person and shared by another, but dreamed by two people at the same time.

Just something to think about.

Also, how do you guys think Ariadne's totem worked?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

She inserts it into her vagina. In the dream it reaches her G-spot. 

In reality only mild discomfort.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2010)

but did the architect's subconscious enter the dream he/she created? and can an architect be the subject at the same time?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

Ariadne was in the dreams in the movies, so she was a subject. Also, yeah the subconscious would fill the dream as well, both architects subconscious.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 25, 2010)

I see a new breed of mental disorder.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Ariadne was in the dreams in the movies, so she was a subject. Also, yeah the subconscious would fill the dream as well, both architects subconscious.



but she wasn't the subject and they were not her subconscious. from what i understand, an architect creates the dream world but the subject is the one who fills it with his/her subconscious.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> but she wasn't the subject and they were not her subconscious. from what i understand, an architect creates the dream world but the subject is the one who fills it with his/her subconscious.



Oh yeah that's right, the person who's actually "dreaming" the dream the architect creates. Well I suppose she could be, I mean why not?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2010)

well what you're suggesting is rather interesting because if both architects are shared subjects then they'd know their own hidden passageways and secret places. then they reach a dilemma of whose world wins out in the end.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> well what you're suggesting is rather interesting because if both architects are shared subjects then they'd know their own hidden passageways and secret places. then they reach a dilemma of whose world wins out in the end.



Well that's just it. They both know the maze already, so they start altering everything as they go. Even if they each had different mazes in mind, like one had a strictly African Urban maze and the other had Amazon Ruins, and they just sort of got slammed together as projections from each are making there way around, trying to find both of them.


----------



## Xion (Jul 25, 2010)

This isn't the type of movie that can have a sequel.

I just can't imagine it working and being of the same quality level.

But this is Nolan, so if anybody can pull it off...


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2010)

echo: will be some epic shit. 

xion: i feel the same for the sequel to the dark knight. i'm concerned as to how it will be able to surpass its genius in terms of both plot and character development.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

They would have to bring back Leonardo for it to feel quality. Just Leonardo and Joseph Gordon Levitt. Everyone else can fuck off, as long as they're in it and Nolan is directing it, it would be amazing.


----------



## Fran (Jul 25, 2010)

A great film, although sometimes I feel it tries too hard. Very original though.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2010)

i want ellen page to stay because i like her. 

/biased


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

I like her too, she could stay I suppose, but I think it'd be better if she died. Or something.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2010)

more dramatic?  

no, she lives


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2010)

Ech? said:


> They would have to bring back Leonardo for it to feel quality. Just Leonardo and Joseph Gordon Levitt. Everyone else can fuck off, as long as they're in it and Nolan is directing it, it would be amazing.


Tom Hardy.

My dad thinks Cobb was dreaming at the end because his children are wearing the same clothes they have worn the whole movie.  lol.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> He does look kinda better with age, I guess.



Leo looks fucking FANTASTIC older.


----------



## Zack (Jul 25, 2010)

I liked Cobb's wife. She was so lovely in his memories and such a psycho bitch as his projection. scared me shitless in some scenes. Gorgeous woman either way.

Fantastic movie over all. no gravity hallway and falling van scenes my personal favourite.

Also I want to believe the ending scene ..it was all real


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 25, 2010)

Just watched it for a 3rd time. Still a great movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Inception hit about 230 million worldwide. Made back its budget. Now it has to make back its advertising costs.


----------



## brad?zzle (Jul 25, 2010)

good movie, hopefully there is a sequel


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

brad?zzle said:


> good movie, hopefully there is a sequel



There's no sequel. Chris Nolan said there won't be.


----------



## brad?zzle (Jul 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> There's no sequel. Chris Nolan said there won't be.



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> There's no sequel. Chris Nolan said there won't be.


Good, a sequel would destroy it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Yea, its brilliant as it is.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

I think that he wasn't dreaming, mostly because the kids were actually older, and in his memories they were the same age through and through until the end.

EDIT: No sequel? I'm writing a fucking fanfic.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

GOD DOM FANFICS.

I keep reading Arthur/Eames rated R smut.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2010)

A sequel would be horrible. The world is awesome, but Cobb is what made this movie great.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 25, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> A sequel would be horrible. The world is awesome, but Cobb is what made this movie great.


I disagree, I think the dream made the movie great


----------



## Koi (Jul 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> GOD DOM FANFICS.
> 
> I keep reading Arthur/Eames rated R smut.



SHARING IS CARING~


I actually read a few A/A fics that were pretty good.  They tend to be short, which I like.


----------



## Xion (Jul 25, 2010)

Ech? said:


> They would have to bring back Leonardo for it to feel quality. Just Leonardo and Joseph Gordon Levitt. Everyone else can fuck off, as long as they're in it and Nolan is directing it, it would be amazing.



No they couldn't bring him back.

Ruining the ending of the first film would be required for that.

They could do a branch off to other extractors and jobs, but then it's a rehash and lacks what made this one so special.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> SHARING IS CARING~
> 
> 
> I actually read a few A/A fics that were pretty good.  They tend to be short, which I like.



lol, they are bad fanfics. I just like reading them cause they are so bad its funny.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 25, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> A sequel would be horrible. The world is awesome, but Cobb is what made this movie great.



Just make a character as interesting as Cobb. It's not impossible, a sequel would be fun.


----------



## Avix (Jul 25, 2010)

This movie looks fantastic. I'm gonna see it on Thursday with some pals. Almost, no scrap that - EVERY review or comment I've heard was positive. Very big contrast to The Last Airbender, where every review or comment I heard was negative.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 25, 2010)

denzel washington for the sequel would do.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

Cobb didn't make the first film. In fact if I were to say what characters made the first film, I'd say Fischer, Eames, and Ariadne. However what actually made this movie awesome was the near perfect harmony between the music, the camera, the effects, and the setting. 

I'm thinking of writing a fanfic with this as the basic premise:

*Spoiler*: __ 



an architect is always sitting in the corner of a dilapidated house, hooked up to feeding machines and constant sedatives. He sleeps for months, and lives through his dreams to experience more than he ever could in the real world. While he's awake, he spends all of his time developing new ideas for the dream. As a parallel, an experienced Inceptor(A new type of under-the-table job) has been hired to implant the idea "dreaming isn't as important as living" in his mind. Both experienced architects find themselves within a dream constructed by both of their genius, and filled with both of their subconscious.


You aren't supposed to know why this man is important enough to have the idea planted in him, or who does it, or what goes down, because this is a synopsis. Just sayin.


----------



## Koi (Jul 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]UVkQ0C4qDvM[/YOUTUBE]
AH MIND BLOWN


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Some person on Nolan Fans said that because they are using the kick song in the beginning of the movie, Nolan is actually showing us a dream and is about to give us the kick.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2010)

then email us the fanfic echo


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll probably post it up on here when I'm done


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 25, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> denzel washington for the sequel would do.



for _Inception 2: the Awakening_?


eeeeehhhh, i dunno 'bout that


----------



## Koi (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG. I LOVE THESE.


----------



## Koi (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol for srs.  


SAITOXCARPET OTP


YES I DO.  I TOTALLY DO.


----------



## Koi (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2010)

lol fucking win


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh man, this article is hilarious:


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

It couldn't even beat out Inception it's first weekend.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

Inception might be #1 next week too, depending on the success of Dinner for Schmucks.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

It'll come in top 3 that's for sure.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL these pics


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

It would be fucking awesome if some of you guys changed your user names to Inception characters, then we'd be the Dream Team.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

Dibs on Sasori.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

It used to be fun in the old days when you could change ur name infinitely.

We all used to have themed names during certain times but nowadays we have a name change limit so it's not as fun


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

lol my friends were talking about something like that straight after we saw the film.

ie. If a totem functions because only you know how it works, couldn't you just use your dick as a totem because only you would know what it would look like


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

All dicks basically look the same, though. It needs to be more unique... like, at least a large Asian penis. That would be unique enough.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

The patterns from the skin of the scrotum is unique to every male out there, not to mention colour, length, thickness, head size, testicle size, pubes colour, pubes length, amount of pubes, amount and length of skin.

A penis could be a totem.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

But how would they make that work? You can tell it's a dream if you're not able to get a hard on, or what?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 26, 2010)

Just saw it and it was brilliant. The whole dream within a dream within a dream at the end was amazing to watch. The Zero-G Hotel room was really cool too, I wonder how they did that, the way Arthur and the bad guys navigated around the space as it was turning around felt so natural.

And the ending, haha. I think half of the people in the theater went 'Huh' or 'What?' when it cut to the credits.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

In a dream everyone makes their penis larger, so just take a look down the pants, if your package is small you are not dreaming.

If you are Cobb and your dick is black then it's a dream.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm, there's something I just need to confirm. Cobb and his wife got out of limbo by killing themselves in there so why couldn't Saito get out the same way? Was it because of the sedative? Or was the whole killing themselves thing a lie that Cobb told Ariadne because there was some flashes of him and his wife as old people in his world as they had grown old together while the previous flashback where they killed themselves, they were still young.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

^Limbo became his reality. And if you believe it's real, then you wouldn't wanna off yourself.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

Also, LOL!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2010)

Hahahah the only reason I come to this thread is for funny inception captions. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone else reminded of that meme 'Yo Dawg, I heard you like Dreams so I put a Dream in your Dream so you can Dream while you Dream!' when it comes to Inception? Lol! It fits so perfectly.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 26, 2010)

This shit needs a caption.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

You guys seriously need to read through the whole thread lol

Every other page people are posting something or discussing something already said about 50 pages ago xD


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

He looks like the black guy from Lost.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

Which one? There was at least 2.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

^Walt's dad.

And kinda like Robert Horry.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

LoL, Cobb's face is suggesting he wishes this isn't a dream


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

lol oh yea Walt was black too


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

So there were 3.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

No wait srsly. How many black ppl were in Inception?

OH LOL THERE WAS ONE BLACK GUY IN THE SNOW FORTRESS THAT GOT PWND BY EAMES TWICE 

Me and my friends were laughing so hard because it looked like they recycled the shot where the black guy was getting beat up.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

Where are all those angry Last Airbender fans that bitched about not having black people in the movie?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

Fair to say the human mind is racist.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

I wasn't angry at not seeing any Latino's though.


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> It would be fucking awesome if some of you guys changed your user names to Inception characters, then we'd be the Dream Team.



..I _do_ love Greek myths.  I only have one change left though, boo.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it me or does he look like the Terminator in T2?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 26, 2010)

In that picture, sort of.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Where are all those angry Last Airbender fans that bitched about not having black people in the movie?



It's easy to see that the white man dreams of a world free of black people.

SMH @ Inception being a Stromfront favorite.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll be honest, I hated Leo after Titanic, but every movie since then that I've seen him in, I've been impressed. And, yet again, I'm impressed. Great movie that I could talk hours and hours about, loved it!


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

Don't be hatin' on Leo just cause of Titanic. This guy is boss now.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 26, 2010)

i thought of you all


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 26, 2010)

Man these Inception captions are the funniest :rofl


----------



## Nimander (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow.  It completely went over my head that there were no named black characters in the film.

Like many other cases of color, I was completely blind.

Anyway, time for some more Inception humor.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Made me laugh for some reason:


Obliquely related to the previous pic:


Saving this for the few Inception haters out there when this movie wins a shitton of Oscars:


Better (IMO) redo of the one posted earlier in the thread:




God, sometimes I truly do love /b/.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

There was an Indian guy in it.  

Eh, I don't care about race when its original material. I'm pissed about Avatar's casting because they were obviously Asian characters.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

this seems off topic, but what's that pic of the guy rolling on the floor and he says one small thing and everyone starts flipping out?


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> this seems off topic, but what's that pic of the guy rolling on the floor and he says one small thing and everyone starts flipping out?


----------



## Nimander (Jul 27, 2010)

Replace the text in the above picture with "The top keeps on spinning" and you'd have a pretty damn accurate representation of the arguments I've seen over the end of the film.  I've said it once and I'll say it again: Nolan is one of the trolling geniuses of our time for that ending.

Also:



I'm both ashamed and proud that I didn't catch this line while watching the movie.  But it was still pretty damn hilarious when put in this context.  That expression on JGL's face is priceless.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

favorite meme ever. I only asked because when he brought up raging about anime adaptation race, I thought back to my time on a huge DB forum... I started a thread entitled "Goku is Caucasian" with the post only saying "that is all". Sweet jesus the hell that turned into.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy shit, I can imagine.


----------



## Xion (Jul 27, 2010)

I hear M. Night Shyamalan is directing the sequel. 

The twist is that those are not dreams within dreams, they are the steps of Jacob's Ladder on Man's neverending quest for Heavenly Salvation. Limbo is Limbo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

It was pretty awesome though. Best thread I ever made, if I do say so myself... in fact.  


 brb.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 27, 2010)

Whatever it is you're planning to do, Echo...

link it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

cough
bonus points if you can find the boondock saints allusion. 

Also, spelling mistakes intended, I'm only mildly retarded here guys.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 27, 2010)

I shall loosely monitor your progress.

Also, it shocks me sometimes how much free time some people out there have.  For example:


*Spoiler*: __ 









WOW.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

The second one looks very time consuming.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

anyone ever wonder why a snow fort? It's so random... 

"lets make sure the projections have a solid fucking hold on the place before we go in, guyz"  

"Hey Ariadne, maybe we should make this a bit easier on us.."

"ARTHUR YOU STFU AND KEEP YOUR TONGUE WHERE I CANT SEE IT.  "


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

It's a fortress because Fischer had to believe they were breaking into Browning's subconscious which was "hiding something from him."

Anyways, lol:


----------



## Noah (Jul 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> cough
> bonus points if you can find the boondock saints allusion.
> 
> Also, spelling mistakes intended, I'm only mildly retarded here guys.



Symbology. Bam.

Subscribing to that thread, just to keep tabs. 



> anyone ever wonder why a snow fort? It's so random...



Because Eames REALLY loved Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

Well that didn't take long. 

Also, Eames loved MGS? I could see it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2010)

Ech? said:


> anyone ever wonder why a snow fort? It's so random...
> 
> "



Throwback to an old James Bond flick, "On Her Majesty's Secret Service."


----------



## Noah (Jul 27, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Throwback to an old James Bond flick, "On Her Majesty's Secret Service."



I refuse to believe it was anything other than an assault on Shadow Moses.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2010)

I still haven't seen it


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I still haven't seen it



YOU STILL HAVEN'T SEEN INCEPTION!?


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I still haven't seen it



lol         loser


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2010)

was an awesome movie.  Dicaprio is one of my fave actors,  i always felt he's one of the few inspired movie geniuses that represents his generation.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 27, 2010)

Question:
I must have reached for the popcorn at the time, so I'm wondering: How did Cobb and Ariadne get to where Fischer, and eventually Saito, were? They didn't shoot themselves did they?


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Question:
> I must have reached for the popcorn at the time, so I'm wondering: How did Cobb and Ariadne get to where Fischer, and eventually Saito, were? They didn't shoot themselves did they?



Cobb and Ariadne hooked up to Fischer to get to limbo.

Cobb was able to get to Saito because his body died in stage 1/body died in limbo due to a stab wound and was "resent" to limbo.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> Cobb and Ariadne hooked up to Fischer to get to limbo.



Why did they need to hook up to Fischer to get to limbo? Couldn't they have just shot themselves?



Chee said:


> Cobb was able to get to Saito because his body died in stage 1/body died in limbo due to a stab wound and was "resent" to limbo.


I don't follow  his body died in limbo?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2010)

there's something a little bit circular, cause the first dream we saw at the beginning sort of cuts away to the scenes preceding it, then at the end we see the first scene and how it ends (saito found in limbo by cobb, and they shoot themselves to wake up).

it took cobb like 50 years to find saito, in dream time.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Why did they need to hook up to Fischer to get to limbo? Couldn't they have just shot themselves?
> 
> 
> I don't follow  his body died in limbo?



If they shot themselves, they wouldn't be aware of the fact that they are still dreaming. By hooking up to Fischer they remain aware that it was limbo.

Yes, his body died in limbo due to a stab wound from Mal. His body died in the 1st level too. Just restarted him, for a lack of a better word.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jul 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyK5V4lM-Kk[/YOUTUBE]

I lol'd


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2010)

Omg, Kermit Bale.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> If they shot themselves, they wouldn't be aware of the fact that they are still dreaming. By hooking up to Fischer they remain aware that it was limbo.


Ok, this makes sense.


Chee said:


> Yes, his body died in limbo due to a stab wound from Mal. His body died in the 1st level too. Just restarted him, for a lack of a better word.



OOOOOOOOOOh okok. So Ariadne and Fischer escape by death, both are sent to level 3, Fischer continues with the mission, then the two leveled kick happens and they're sent to level 1.
But when Cobb dies in limbo his body in level 1 has drowned so he goes back to limbo again.

Is that right?

But during the movie I assumed the reason Saito has aged is because time passes by faster in limbo, so by the time Cobb arrives he's already old.
Or is it because Cobb knows he's in limbo and remains young while Saito has accepted limbo as his reality, and he's actually been searching for him for 50 years?


Sorry if I'm bringing up things that have already been discussed, I saw the movie only recently.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

Kno, Saito aged because he was there longer.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good, that's what I thought, but for some reason I keep reading somewhere that Cobb arrived at the same time.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

Lol no, Saito arrived like five minutes prior in the movie, but it was multiplied a shit ton more by his being there.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 27, 2010)

Just got back from the cinema, greatly enjoyed this movie.


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2010)

Which level did Saito technically die in?  Was it level one?  Or level.. snow hospital fort?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2010)

Koi said:


> Which level did Saito technically die in?  Was it level one?  Or level.. snow hospital fort?



Snow is the only level where we see him die.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Technically he died in level 1, but as mystictrunks said, we see him die in level 3.

When everyone is leaving the flooded car, you can see Saito dead in the water.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

I think, technically, he died in every level at the same time, however the time leading up to the point of death was skewed by each dream, no?


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 27, 2010)

So another question: What was the point of the forger's kick if Ariadne and Fischer killed themselves to get out of limbo?


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> So another question: What was the point of the forger's kick if Ariadne and Fischer killed themselves to get out of limbo?



They needed synchronized kicks to get out. Eames blew up the building so that they would be able to be kicked to the next level.

That's why when Yusef crashes into the bridge barrier (which was the kick they were supposed to use but they were all too late) they weren't kicked out. They needed a kick both in their level and a kick above at the same time.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 27, 2010)

So the BRRRRAAMMM from the movie is a super-slowed down version of a song by Piaf, trying to imply that we are all in a super-slowed down dream world and that is the kick waiting to wake us up, but we are so far down it is going to take forever.





			
				Filmdrunk said:
			
		

> > The charged symphonic brass of Piaf’s “Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien” was targeted for use by Nolan yet almost dropped from the film when Marion Cotillard, who starred as Piaf in 2007 film “La Vie en rose,”  was cast as Cobb’s wife, Mal. Zimmer, however, said he talked Nolan into keeping the song in the film, arguing that audiences would not be distracted by the connection.
> 
> 
> 
> Only Christopher Nolan could overestimate his audience’s intelligence so much that he’d worry that they could identify a Hans Zimmer musical cue as a super slowed-down version of a French song from 50 years ago, and THEN be distracted by the knowledge that said French song was sung by a woman who was portrayed by an actress who is also in Christopher Nolan’s film.  I got tired just typing that.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> They needed synchronized kicks to get out. Eames blew up the building so that they would be able to be kicked to the next level.
> 
> That's why when Yusef crashes into the bridge barrier (which was the kick they were supposed to use but they were all too late) they weren't kicked out. They needed a kick both in their level and a kick above at the same time.



I thought kicks were supposed to wake the people dreaming in a level under. Like a kick in ream life wakes you up if you're in level 1. Like Cobb was woken up from level 2 from a kick in level 1 in the first dream of the movie.
 For example, when Yusef crashes into the bridge the characters on level 3 say the missed the kick because Arthur hadn't set it up on level 2 yet, meaning they need level 1 and 2 kicks to be synchronized to awake from level 3 back to level 1.

So at the end of the movie, the van crashing into the water + Arthur in the elevator act as the two kicks, to get everyone from level 2 and 3 back to 1.

Well that's how I understood it anyways, correct me if I'm wrong. What I don't understand now is the use of Eams kick, and who it is directed at, if Ariadne and Fischer kill themselves to get back from limbo to level 3.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I thought kicks were supposed to wake the people dreaming in a level under. Like a kick in ream life wakes you up if you're in level 1. Like Cobb was woken up from level 2 from a kick in level 1 in the first dream of the movie.
> For example, when Yusef crashes into the bridge the characters on level 3 say the missed the kick because Arthur hadn't set it up on level 2 yet, meaning they need level 1 and 2 kicks to be synchronized to awake from level 3 back to level 1.
> 
> So at the end of the movie, the van crashing into the water + Arthur in the elevator act as the two kicks, to get everyone from level 2 and 3 back to 1.
> ...



you are right, i also understood the kicks to work that way.  My answer to your question is:

The kicks in eam's level kicked those guys out of the snow level.  You can't kill yourself and wake up in any level beyond 1 or 2, because u just go or stay in limbo.   Fischer, juno , leonardo were all in limbo and had to be kicked out by eam to save them, or they would be stuck there, like saito got stuck.  the question then becomes, why did they jump off the building?

Btw, the kick for fischer was the cardio resuscitator machine.

wow, i sort of fucked up the explanation.  the defibrillator was a kick, right? it's not on the chart...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 27, 2010)

wait, i guess cobb built the dream to get fisher out, and their kick was the falling... i don't know who the defibrillator kicked.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 27, 2010)

Thread is now lacking hilarious captions.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Gooba said:


> So the BRRRRAAMMM from the movie is a super-slowed down version of a song by Piaf, trying to imply that we are all in a super-slowed down dream world and that is the kick waiting to wake us up, but we are so far down it is going to take forever.



Yea, that's what I assumed to.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 27, 2010)

I just watched Inception.

My Mind.
Was blown.
I don't even know what to do now.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 27, 2010)

Well since my old post was deleted because it was during that guy's rant (responding to a troll? Responding the a guy who was responding to a troll) I'll have to type it up again.

I saw it opening weekend, I loved it. I want to see it again because last time I was stuck having to be on the front row and my neck was sore afterwards.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

> I thought kicks were supposed to wake the people dreaming in a level under. Like a kick in ream life wakes you up if you're in level 1.



Let's say level 0 is real life.
Level 1 is a dream.

You need to be kicked in level 0 to wake up from level 1, that kick comes from above, not under.

In the inception case, they needed to go so far deep that they needed a sedative to keep them asleep. But the thing about using a sedative is that you need a kick under as well as a kick above.

The exploding fortress gave them all a kick above to the hotel where Arthur is giving them a kick to above to the van which is giving them an above kick of hitting the water.

Not sure if that's making any sense...


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 27, 2010)

I can't wait to see it again. The music is amazing in this film!


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2010)

Gooba said:


> So the BRRRRAAMMM from the movie is a super-slowed down version of a song by Piaf, trying to imply that we are all in a super-slowed down dream world and that is the kick waiting to wake us up, but we are so far down it is going to take forever.



I posted a Youtube video of someone slowing the stuff down a few pages back.  

Also lol I noticed the connection to her film but I just thought it was a neato little easter egg.


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee, nice description.

Wez, awesome set.

I'd like the soundtrack to this movie honestly.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

lulz.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2010)

A plaid suit...interesting.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> lulz.


 I love these so much...


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Nimander (Jul 27, 2010)

I've had a JGL set in the shop for the past fucking week.  Now I can't rock it since Wez has one.  

Fucking shops.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 27, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I've had a JGL set in the shop for the past fucking week.  Now I can't rock it since Wez has one.
> 
> Fucking shops.


I'm sure yours will be better, my friend. JGL is a beautiful man to be shared by all.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Everyone is allowed a JGL set.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll get a better one when I can get a bigger avatar. He deserves better...


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 27, 2010)

This is what Inception should be


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> lulz.



lol funny. make one from when she kissed that dude l0l


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> This is what Inception should be



What a twelve year old boys fantasy?

Though it does look like nonsensical eye-candy.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, the eye-candy bit.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Suckerpunch looks duuuumb.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> Suckerpunch looks duuuumb, *yet awesome!*



FIX'D**


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't have a penis, so I can't agree with that...


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 27, 2010)

Who cares if it looks dumb.. look at all that CGI


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2010)

It pretty much looks like an anime.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Who cares if it looks dumb.. look at all that CGI



You're talking to a person that hates too much CGI!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2010)

So I finally saw Inception today, awesome movie.  I wish I had thumbs to stick them up.

I knew about the ending though when Cobb "woke up" on the plane since I questioned whether you could skip layers when waking up...so was his regret not staying with his wife?  I mean I thought he had gotten over her and wanted to see his kids so why didn't he do it IRL?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2010)

> I mean I thought he had gotten over her and wanted to see his kids so why didn't he do it IRL?



We don't know if he didn't.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just got back from finally seeing it as well. 

At the end some dude in the theater was like "AW COME ON!!!"


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2010)

Saw Inception the other day. Really good movie. The ending threw me for a loop. Nolan is really on a roll.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> We don't know if he didn't.



The top was still spinning was it not?


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Mider T said:


> The top was still spinning was it not?



It wobbled towards the end. It could've fell.


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2010)

UHN JUST LOOK AT THIS GQMF


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

That man. Is sexy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> YOU STILL HAVEN'T SEEN INCEPTION!?



No


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> No



Mike, this is unacceptable. 

No sammich for you.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm seeing it this week. Give me time. I have no vehicle


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Kay. See it on Friday man.


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2010)

Mike if I knew you irl I would take you.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> It wobbled towards the end. It could've fell.



I saw that too, but I took it as spinning so long while he walked away from the table as not reality lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2010)

Hopefully. It's taking all my willpower not to fucking spoil myself.

Koi you're so sweet. Make me a sammich.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I saw that too, but I took it as spinning so long while he walked away from the table as not reality lol



lol, people who got the replica top said that the thing actually spins for a long time IRL.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh, Nolan teased us like that on purpose then!

I wish I would've saw the movie sooner to discuss when it was hot but I kept getting trolled out of it


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2010)

..I do make delicious sammiches. 




IDEA.  JGL, RDJ AND SAM ROCKWELL SHOULD MAKE A MOVIE THAT IS JUST 2.5 HOURS OF THEM FUCKING DANCING.  Y/Y?


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

> IDEA. JGL, RDJ AND SAM ROCKWELL SHOULD MAKE A MOVIE THAT IS JUST 2.5 HOURS OF THEM FUCKING DANCING. Y/Y?



OMG. THIS. THIS SO HARD. OH PLEASE MAN I NEED THIS MOVIE.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

First frame looks like a haters gonna hate pic.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 28, 2010)

The ending pissed me off. And the length.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> I don't have a penis, so I can't agree with that...


Wut?! I'm lost.


Chee said:


> You're talking to a person that hates too much CGI!


Really? It's not like the movie is trying to feign reality here, so that's not a great excuse. Besides, you're just saying that cuz Nolan said so. I was reppin' practical effects before it was cool to.

And Levitt looks like he has a great sense of humor and doesn't take himself to seriously, unlike Dicaprio.


----------



## Roy (Jul 28, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> The ending pissed me off. And the length.


Really? I've seen it 4 times and it never feels like it lags imo


Vonocourt said:


> Wut?! I'm lost.
> 
> Really? It's not like the movie is trying to feign reality here, so that's not a great excuse. Besides, you're just saying that cuz Nolan said so. I was reppin' practical effects before it was cool to.
> 
> And Levitt looks like he has a great sense of humor and doesn't take himself to seriously, unlike Dicaprio.



Leo is srrz bsnzz


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

I like Leonardo for his serious characters, but JGL has a wider acting revenue.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Wut?! I'm lost.
> 
> Really? It's not like the movie is trying to feign reality here, so that's not a great excuse. Besides, you're just saying that cuz Nolan said so. I was reppin' practical effects before it was cool to.
> 
> And Levitt looks like he has a great sense of humor and doesn't take himself to seriously, unlike Dicaprio.



I don't care about girls in short skirts pulling out guns and fancy eye candy like most men do.


----------



## Roy (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude, Chee. The movie isn't going to be great or anything, but damn, fuck, shit, eye-candy popcorn film.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

Did someone say Transformers? 

No but really, traditional effects usually blow.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Dude, Chee. The movie isn't going to be great or anything, but damn, fuck, shit, eye-candy popcorn film.



But I don't like eye-candy popcorn films.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> But I don't like eye-candy popcorn films.


Fucking pretentious wannabe movie snob.


Chee said:


> I don't care about girls in short skirts pulling out guns and fancy eye candy *like most men do*.


But I like it.


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2010)

Leo's in this month's Rolling Stone and it's weird to read a candid interview with him.  He his moments of SRS but apparently he's actually a huge comic nerd.  And he knew Harvey Pekar. :<


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Fucking pretentious wannabe movie snob.



I just don't like them. Brain cells dying aren't fun.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> I just don't like them. Brain cells dying aren't fun.



There's a difference between good popcorn entertainment and bad popcorn entertainment. So get the elitest stick out of your ass.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

Vonocourt, stop being so


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2010)

I will fully admit to wanting to see Sucker Punch.  Looks like a good popcorn movie.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

Expendables looks like a good popcorn flick.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> There's a difference between good popcorn entertainment and bad popcorn entertainment. So get the elitest stick out of your ass.



All joking aside, I seriously just don't want to see the movie. It honestly doesn't interest me.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 28, 2010)

> SITTING AROUND IN A HOT TUB AND RADIATING MANLY APPEAL TO THE LADIES WAS A HARD JOB BUT SOMEONE HAD TO DO IT, AND OLD SPICE MAN WAS MORE THAN QUALIFIED FOR THE JOB. IN FACT, HE WAS MORE QUALIFIED FOR THE JOB THAN ANY OTHER MAN OUT THERE, HE THOUGHT, FLEXING A BICEP. THE FORCE OF HIS FLEX CAUSED A STRANDED KITTEN TO FALL OUT OF A TREE BRANCH INTO THE WAITING ARMS OF A 7 YEAR OLD GIRL.
> 
> HOWEVER, SOMETHING WAS ABOUT TO HAPPEN. SOMETHING THAT WOULD CHANGE OLD SPICE GUY'S LIFE FOREVER.
> 
> ...



Saito/Old Spice Man is my new otp


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> All joking aside, I seriously just don't want to see the movie. It honestly doesn't interest me.



Well that's different than saying a blanket statement like "I hate popcorn flicks." That just makes you look like a sour puss. And a hypocrite what with the Terminator Salvation avy, and if I recall correctly you loved Terminator 2.


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL LOL THAT IS BRILLIANT


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Well that's different than saying a blanket statement like "I hate popcorn flicks." That just makes you look like a sour puss. And a hypocrite what with the Terminator Salvation avy, and if I recall correctly you loved Terminator 2.



Judgement Day can never be not considered an *AMAZING* movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2010)

Fuck that, Terminator 2 is amazing.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Judgement Day can never be not considered an *AMAZING* movie.



When did I diss it?

That's right, I didn't.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2010)

It kinda sounded like it, just had to make sure you hadn't secretly gone crazy.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 28, 2010)

Koi said:


>


This is fucking awesome. It looks so fucking official where can I buy it 

I don't understand how no one has even commented on it lol?? Seriously it is so fucking detailed and shit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Sasori said:


> This is fucking awesome. It looks so fucking official where can I buy it
> 
> I don't understand how no one has even commented on it lol?? Seriously it is so fucking detailed and shit.



I've seen it before.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2010)

I think maybe Chee hates more what popcorn flicks have become than popcorn flicks in general. 

Let's face it, usually there is only one really good summer popcorn movie a year. Special effects have become too......easy. Therefore you have movies that rely little on anything else.

Luckily, I have the power of LOW TASTES, so I'll enjoy pretty much anything as long as it doesnt bore me. Sure, I'll take "The Last Airbender". "Jonah Hex"? Why not!


----------



## Sasori (Jul 28, 2010)

I have no standards what so ever. I'm just happy I get to go to the cinema.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm pretty much the same, except for adaptations.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 28, 2010)

What the fuck, Leo?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh exploitable.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2010)

Most movies are mediocre, I'll usually take a mediocre action flick over some art-house junk any day though.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 28, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I have no standards what so ever. I'm just happy I get to go to the cinema.


This. I can get into any film, I just love the experience.

Except Public Enemies. Only film I've considered walking out on. That was horrible.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

Wez... same here. I started watching it, and I was just like  the whole way through. Then I realized I was only halfway done with the movie, so I turned it off.


----------



## Jyuukenbu (Jul 28, 2010)

I was actually trying not to fall asleep during Public Enemies.  Just....so bad.


----------



## The_Light (Jul 28, 2010)

Inception was mind-blowing. Just sayin. I was like


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Tom Hardy took the role Sam Worthington was offered in McG's This Means War. Hopefully this is the start of super-charming awesome Tom Hardy replacing can't keep a american accent, boring Sam Worthington.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

Bill and Ted's Excellent Inception


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Tom Hardy took the role Sam Worthington was offered in McG's This Means War. Hopefully this is the start of super-charming awesome Tom Hardy replacing c*an't keep a american accent, boring Sam Worthington*.



I THOUGHT IT WAS JUST ME.  Oh god his fucking American accent is terrible.  He should have just not even tried.  Also, does he have emotions?

Either way, Hardy has a lot more charisma and I'd rather watch him.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 28, 2010)

I use masturbation as my kick.

Straight after I cum I wake up from my dream.



Or is it my reality.

DUN DUN DUN


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2010)

Nimander said:


> What the fuck, Leo?



This is just begging for a macro. O:




lolol


Eames would.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Koi said:


> Eames would.


Totally stealing that shiz. And I think Sam Worthington got by in Terminator Salvation and Avatar cuz he does have some kind of natural charisma, but I was sick of his non-acting and same haircut by the time Clash of the Titans came out.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL. Fucking amazing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2010)

Koi said:


> Eames would.



what polar  bear?

and is that true, after the credits the totem fell over?


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

No. A lot of people thought they heard it fall over one it went to black, but I went to see the movie again with a quieter crowd. It just went to the title screen.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 28, 2010)

Inception = mind screwing awe inspiring awesomeness on a level never before seen


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm very much the same as long as I am entertained the movie is good to me.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> No. A lot of people thought they heard it fall over one it went to black, but I went to see the movie again with a quieter crowd. It just went to the title screen.



Yeah, the theater I went to only had 2 others watching. Plus only $4.50 for a ticket. It was an old theater, btw.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2010)

You know what I think would be awesome. Something like the Animatrix for the world of Inception, to let people explore the world created.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You know what I think would be awesome. Something like the Animatrix for the world of Inception, to let people explore the world created.



That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

I've heard that a lot, actually.


----------



## Koi (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

FUCKING SNOWMOBILES!?


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 29, 2010)

More captions please.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Jul 29, 2010)

Oscars are overrated.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

They are.

But its still a funny macro.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Jul 29, 2010)

Did you make that?


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

No, lol. Some great awesomely awesome dude from Nolan Fans did:


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 29, 2010)

Nimander said:


> What the fuck, Leo?



dat page 

Also, Chris Nolan really looks like Leo Dicaprio there for some reason 


*Spoiler*: _Inception soundtrack as played by Leo_


----------



## Roy (Jul 29, 2010)

You can't swear in Nolan Fans, Chee?


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

I can see other people swear, I turned off the censor. It censors my swear words for nonmembers and people who still have the filter on.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcupQrX2MBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Jul 29, 2010)

ahh ok. i'm thinking of joining, but.. i think 1 forum is my limit. lol


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

lol, oh come on! I'm almost to 4,000 posts on NolanFans and I was still able to get Final Villain status on here. 

You can do it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 29, 2010)

But I don't like being a noob.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

People don't care about noobs on there.


----------



## Roy (Jul 29, 2010)

fineeee. i'll join. i need new people to show off my awesome pictures to, anyways


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

Sigs can't go any higher than 130px.


----------



## Roy (Jul 29, 2010)

My avy is bigger than that.  


but.. username. should i stick with roy


----------



## Sasori (Jul 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> People don't care about noobs on there.


loooooooooooooooooooooooool epic use of totem


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> My avy is bigger than that.
> 
> 
> but.. username. should i stick with roy



Yea, I think Dom Cobb is taken on there.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> Sigs can't go any higher than 130px.



Then what's the point in having a sig at all then?


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

I know. 

I used to have a 500px height sig but they all agreed that 500px was way to large. Sigh.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't mind forums that don't even bother with sigs, but anything below 300pix just seems seems lame.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

Yea, I just use animated gifs for NolanFans.

I don't mind, the members really like that Kermit/Bale and the Taco-vomit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

It took me a little bit to see that Bale actually vacuums the tacos up before spitting them out.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 29, 2010)

So the film rocked. Cant wait to see it at Greece 24th August.
Truly speaking I liked the Dark knight but I think the prestige is overrated.


----------



## bURN (Jul 29, 2010)

i honestly believe this will be the best movie of the year and the best ensemble cast in a movie this year as well. tom hardy and joseph gordon leviit need to be in batman 3


----------



## Sasori (Jul 29, 2010)

They are.

Tom Hardy plays Penguin and JGL plays catwoman.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> It took me a little bit to see that Bale actually vacuums the tacos up before spitting them out.



He does? 

it's the same three frames though isn't it?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Jul 29, 2010)

^An instant classic.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 29, 2010)

Premiere'd today in Germany and holy shit - my mind IS blown.

I have to say that I disliked DiCaprio before this movie [Don't ask why, idk] but Inception changed this.

And holy shit² - the cast is just awesome.

...

Well, i'll make it short: I love this movie.

I disliked just one part:

The part where the van is falling into the water. It was great when they were showing what Dom, Arthur etc. are doing, but when they were showing the van again, it made me realising that this "climax" was no climax, because it just took it's time. 
I know that time is much slower in dreams and such, but didn't arthur just had some minutes [2 - 4?]? =| 
Well, but that's not a great deal.

Arthur is my favorite character, btw.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 29, 2010)

Skylit said:


> I have to say that I disliked DiCaprio before this movie [Don't ask why, idk] but Inception changed this.


I felt exactly the same.  I have no idea why, I just didn't like him. He felt like one of the downsides of the film before I saw it, but after I watched the film it changed everything.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't see how this changed your mind. This is DiCaprio on cruise control: grimacing and sweating like he has dysentry.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

> Truly speaking I liked the Dark knight but I think the prestige is overrated.



AHAHHAHAHHA? WHAT!?

I can see how people think The Dark Knight is overrated. But the Prestige? Low box office, mediocre (but still good) reviews from the critics? That does not make Prestige overrated.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

Adonis said:


> I don't see how this changed your mind. This is DiCaprio on cruise control: grimacing and sweating like he has dysentry.


Gotta agree, I thought Dicaprio was one of the least interesting things about the movie. Definitely not his best work.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

I felt he did his character very well, and his character was supposed to be subtle. It wasn't a standout role really. 

As far as standing out goes, I would say this film does a good job at making the setting the standout character, and the secondary characters(Fischer, Ariadne, Arthur, Eames) second in line, and then the main character last. That's on of the things that shines about this movie. It's all backwards as far as importance goes on screen.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

It's hard to flub a role as anvilicious as "MY DEAD WIFE! Guilt guilt guilt guilt guilt..."

And in a movie about traversing a _*person's*_ psyche and combating personal demons, setting shouldn't trump characterization. Not to mention how bland the setting is: a city block, a hotel, a SNOW FORTRESS, and a crumbling city beach. Really dug deep there, Nolan, eh?


----------



## Skylit (Jul 29, 2010)

I should say that I've never watched a movie with DiCaprio in it before.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

Adonis said:


> It's hard to flub a role as anvilicious as "MY DEAD WIFE! Guilt guilt guilt guilt guilt..."
> 
> And in a movie about traversing a _*person's*_ psyche and combating personal demons, setting shouldn't trump characterization. Not to mention how bland the setting is: a city block, a hotel, a SNOW FORTRESS, and a crumbling city beach. Really dug deep there, Nolan, eh?



Lol at grasping at straws. Who says that a movie about traversing a person's psyche shouldn't have the setting as the standout character? It's new, it's different, and in a world where the setting, VERY rarely stands out at all, this movie did a great job in making it so. Also, I didn't think the setting was bland, because it's not just "a city block. A hotel. A snow fortress." It's how symbolic everything is, how contrasting and standout they are.

If you can't see that, well, ok.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Lol at grasping at straws. Who says that a movie about traversing a person's psyche shouldn't have the setting as the standout character? It's new, it's different, and in a world where the setting, VERY rarely stands out at all, this movie did a great job in making it so. Also, I didn't think the setting was bland, because it's not just "a city block. A hotel. A snow fortress." It's how symbolic everything is, how contrasting and standout they are.
> 
> If you can't see that, well, ok.



I'd be willing to give you an inch on this if the settings weren't tried-and-true archetypes or Nolan actually used the reality-warping past the hour mark, but he doesn't and what we get (barring the hotel-gravity fight) are standard gunfights and action setpieces.

"Ooooh, a high-speed car chase. I'm so glad Nolan innovates!" 
"Guns and grenade launchers. Dream big, Nolan! Don't hold back!"
"SNOWMOBILES!"

Give me a fucking break with your "symbolism." This pretty much falls into "any flaw is how it's supposed to be"/"all part of the plan!" rationalizing. It's "supposed" to be boring and straightfoward. It's Nolan's style. Well I'm a chef that doesn't believe in spice or seasoning. My bland steaks are as they're meant to be! I am a culinary genius!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm thinking that you just aren't easy to please, and I'm not about to apologize for a good *great* movie that doesn't cater to your interests and/or fulfill whatever standards you made for it before seeing it.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

Echø said:


> I'm thinking that you just aren't easy to please, and I'm not about to apologize for a good movie that doesn't cater to your interests.



No, I just have an annoying knack for spotting fake "intelligent" movies. Movies that claim to be cerebral labyrinths yet won't miss a second to talk down to its audience and drown them in exposition. 

I'm not asking you to apologize for it. I'm just wondering why the praises are empty buzzwords like "symbolism" and "complex puzzle" which typically indicate a movie that's not enjoyable in its own right unless you read too much into it and self-aggrandize because you "got it".


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

Skylit said:


> I should say that I've never watched a movie with DiCaprio in it before.



How have you never watched a movie without DiCaprio in it?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I felt he did his character very well, and his character was supposed to be subtle. It wasn't a standout role really.
> 
> As far as standing out goes, I would say this film does a good job at making the setting the standout character, and the secondary characters(Fischer, Ariadne, Arthur, Eames) second in line, and then the main character last. That's on of the things that shines about this movie. It's all backwards as far as importance goes on screen.



So it was intentional for the main character not to stand out? Even when the "emotional" climax stems entirely from him?


----------



## Skylit (Jul 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> How have you never watched a movie without DiCaprio in it?



I just avoided each movie which said:

Cast: 

...
...
Leonardo DiCaprio
...
...

But Inception's Trailer was just great, so I hopped over my shadow.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> So it was intentional for the main character not to stand out? Even when the "emotional" climax stems entirely from him?



Yes.

Nolan's genius can't be bogged down by petty things like fully-realized characters. Dead wives and daddy issues are the only emotional impetus I need.

The whole "dream dead wife" thing was done better in the Solaris remake.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> So it was intentional for the main character not to stand out? Even when the "emotional" climax stems entirely from him?



I think so, yeah. He isn't really the focus of the movie. We're following his story, but Nolan didn't make this movie to entertain us with DiCaprio's character. He made it to entertain us with the setting. The setting stands out first. Then we have the main character and the side characters. There's really no development of any characters, unless you count Ariadne, everyone else basically stayed the same, so every other character is really pick and choose, no one stands out above the others really, they all have their perks. Ariadne has both a maturity and a childlike "what does this do?" feel about her. Arthur is supposed to be experienced at what he does, but really he's not the best at what he does. Eames is... scary  Well Eames is the humor/action guy. Fischer is the innocent bystander, but he does a great job as a subplot being emotionally invested in the role. Cobb is just another subplot, a guilt-based one, the only difference is we're following his story more than the others, and they're only doing this inception for him.

Adonis, I bet you're like that really annoying person back in high school who said everything mainstream was terrible, and always grasping at reasons to make it look bad. Only the vague things could be good, right? Maybe not, just a guess. You seem to have a stick up your ass about this is all.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

> Adonis, I bet you're like that really annoying person back in high school who said everything mainstream was terrible, and always grasping at reasons to make it look bad. Only the vague things could be good, right? Maybe not, just a guess. You seem to have a stick up your ass about this is all.



Dude, have you met Adonis before? 

He even complains about stuff he likes.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

I only complain because nobody takes less than an "OMG THE BEST EVAH! ANYBODY WHO DOESN"T LOVE IT IS DUMB" stance on anything, these days.

I can notice flaws, talk about them, even mock them, and still enjoy something. Others don't seem to share that ability and put up bullshit fanboy rationalizations.

And I don't think everything mainstream is horrible. Fanboys are typically the ones who harp, "This is better than that other garbage we normally get! Go back to watching Michael Bay, noob!" in defense of movies like this.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

Echø said:


> There's really no development of any characters,


I really liked the movie, but it's pretty hard to try to twist that into a positive. And the only reason Ariadne has any kind of development was an excuse to get away with heaping loads of exposition onto the audience.



> Cobb is just another subplot, a guilt-based one, the only difference is we're following his story more than the others, and they're only doing this inception for him.


So let's see, he's the reason for the whole movie happening, a large chunk of the runtime is devoted to showing his issues, the whole emotional climax comes and depends on him, and he's still not a focus point?

I could see him just being a gateway to the world of inception if his subplots were noticeably trimmed, but as it stands his character is a large focus of the movie. Which is not swell because he's not that interesting of a dude.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

I didn't say he wasn't a focus point, it's just that he's less interesting than the other characters, you said it yourself. In terms of aesthetic appeal, it goes setting, secondary characters, main characters. In terms of importance it goes main character, secondary, setting. And Adonis, apparently you weren't in this thread when I told everyone that they hyped the movie too much, that it was a great movie but no movie was without its faults and flaws.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 29, 2010)

Every movie is overrated and underrated. Totally depends on what group of people you're talking too. Obviously if you go into a thread that is dedicated to the film, you will likely encounter fans.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

I try to watch a film and appreciate what it has to offer, which I can usually do quite well. I get somewhat annoyed when people think a film is PERFECT or they think it's TERRIBLE because they have some weird bias or not enough of an open mind.. however I try not to say it so much around the people that LOVE the film, because that kills their fun. But people who HATE things, well, whatever. I feel bad for them being shallow. *braces self for flames*


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

I just notice Nolan getting a pass for huge fucking flaws.

"The characters are cardboard cut-outs, the movie has no emotional core, the dream aspect it's marketed on is restrained with Nolan's typical anal-retentiveness, and the first half is a cheap pretense for exposition, but it's a great movie."

Erm, how is the fact the movie is sterile with no human component being brushed aside so easily like it's nothing more important than a choice of soundtrack?

Is it terrible? Arguable. 
Is it hollow? Yes. 
Is it coasting on audiences' love of feeling smart because they "got it?" Yes. 

The same people who couldn't BS their way to a B- on a high school English essay are trying to convince me the saw some deep symbolism and subtext that made this film worthwhile? Please. Don't blow smoke up my ass then tell me I'm a chimney.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

Adonis you aren't _noticing_ jack shit. You're taking a film which you apparently did not like at all, and you're blowing up what you feel are flaws, in your opinion, and basically just telling us we're wrong for liking it. Why does it impact you _so much_, knowing that people enjoyed something that you did not?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2010)

Agreed, I saw the movie a second time (my friends had an extra ticket). Which just served to magnify all the flaws in the movie. 75% of it is exposition, no one outside of Cobb is a character they are all just roles.

Bad second viewing murdered the film for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 29, 2010)

Adonis said:


> I just notice Nolan getting a pass for huge fucking flaws.
> 
> "The characters are cardboard cut-outs, the movie has no emotional core, the dream aspect it's marketed on is restrained with Nolan's typical anal-retentiveness, and the first half is a cheap pretense for exposition, but it's a great movie."
> 
> Erm, how is the fact the movie is sterile with no human component being brushed aside so easily like it's nothing more important than a choice of soundtrack?



Because there are many variables in determining what makes a movie great. You could still have an entertaining film even if it is not character driven.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

> Is it terrible? Arguable.


LOOK, MA, ITS A BIRD


> Is it hollow? Yes.


NO, ITS A PLANE


> Is it coasting on audiences' love of feeling smart because they "got it?" Yes.


NO, ITS SOMEONE TRYING TO PROVE THEIR OPINION!



> The same people who couldn't BS their way to a B- on a high school English essay are trying to convince me the saw some deep symbolism and subtext that made this film worthwhile? Please. Don't blow smoke up my ass then tell me I'm a chimney.


Right, everyone on this forum who are fans of the movie were those same people.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

A transparent audience proxy like Page is one degree of separation from having characters look at the camera and go, "Okay, here's what's going on now..."

You guys who like it are the ones being vague, here. I want to be enlightened. What did this movie have other than the self-fellating "complexity?" You say things like "great acting" and "great direction" but never go on to explain what's great about them.

I'm being indirect with the "English essay" comment. It's not directed at anyone here (unless it applies to them.) And of course I'm trying to validate my opinion, you twit. I don't buy into the wishy-washy "it's all opinion" bullshit because I like supporting my opinions and I don't cry when people disagree with me.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

Anywho, I loved the film. I don't agree with Adonis's opinions but he's entitled to them.

Personally, I thought the film was emotional. I loved Robert Fischer's character, especially towards the end with the pinwheel. And Dom Cobb made the film have an emotional core since his guilt over Mal's death provides a troubled character who has to move on with his life. I loved that aspect, others may not have.
Sure, he doesn't really show any other emotion besides negative ones for the majority of the movie, but the happy moment he receives in the end, either real or not, is enough to make me care for the character.

I honestly thought the movie wasn't all the complex or confusing. During the second viewing I understood all the rules, who is doing what, etc. It's a film you gotta pay attention to, nothing bad about that.

I loved the practical effects and that's the reason why I love Nolan's action scenes. He didn't do fake CGI avalanches, no fake CGI trains in the middle of LA, he didn't do a fake CGI fortress exploding, and a rotating hallway was built for the hall way scenes. He uses CGI only when its absolutely needed, that what I like about Nolan's style.

You can argue all you want. It's all opinions.


----------



## Koi (Jul 29, 2010)

- interviews, articles, images, etc.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

And you're equally entitled to your opinion. Even if it's wrong.

Also, Tom Hardy made me gay. There! I said it!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok Adonis, lets do it like BK, we'll have it your way.



> A transparent audience proxy like Page is one degree of separation from having characters look at the camera and go, "Okay, here's what's going on now..."


Yeah. Like you would have understood what was going on? No, it's not one step away from. It's a good way of tossing you into a world that's already quite a few stages different than ours.  You throw someone else who is also new and not understanding. That's also why a lot of video games use characters that don't remember things. It's a good way of throwing you into the middle of something without actually spelling out for you "THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED, THIS IS WHO YOU ARE, AND THIS IS WHATS GOING ON." Just because it doesn't cater to what you fucking like doesn't mean jack shit, because I'm pretty confident you aren't going to change anyone's minds on the movie in this thread. And if you're not trying, what the fuck _are_ you doing?



> You guys who like it are the ones being vague, here. I want to be enlightened. What did this movie have other than the self-fellating "complexity?" You say things like "great acting" and "great direction" but never go on to explain what's great about them.


The way it presented us with a unique storyline for one. The way Ellen Page was a believable young woman, whom at first was interested, and then thrown back, but then child-like curiosity brings her back again. The way Arthur is portrayed as a calm, and cool individual, but an individual with flaws that makes mistakes, and is always being shown up by Eames. The way Eames has his 007 personality, the cool, slick one. He had funny one liners, he had a certain aura that made him a likable character. Dom wasn't supposed to be liked, or even understood completely. That's why the movie isn't set solely through his eyes. 

More things that were likable? The soundtrack was very well done, and very cool. It sounds epic scope and large, and it flows very well. The CGI and effects were spot on, absolutely amazing. The fight scenes weren't overdone, they stayed classy, and there were some scenes for everyone. The humor was subtle, yet still funny. 

And the emotionally invested scenes were well done as well. When Fischer pulls out the pinwheel, you could see people tearing up around me. I even got a bit of a shiver when I saw that, it was inspiring, even though untrue. Nolan as the director made most of the people watching feel the emotion that Fischer himself was supposed to feel, even though it wasn't real. A good job in itself.


> I'm being indirect with the "English essay" comment. It's not directed at anyone here (unless it applies to them.)


This makes a horseshit load of sense. That's why you bring this up IN A THREAD ABOUT THE MOVIE INCEPTION full of PEOPLE WHO LIKE IT and then you try to generalize everyone who enjoyed it as that? No, fuck you.



> And of course I'm trying to validate my opinion, you twit. I don't buy into the wishy-washy "it's all opinion" bullshit because I like supporting my opinions and I don't cry when people disagree with me.


Validating something and telling other people their opinion is wrong are completely different. And don't call me a twit you ignorant fuck. You're the one here claiming that a movie you disliked is bad, possibly terrible, AND HERES WHY: Because you think that this movie should be this, and that. Yeah? Fuck you, get a loan, make a better movie, or go masturbate to some vague artistic shit that isn't even on IMDB.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2010)

Adonis said:


> I only complain because nobody takes less than an "OMG THE BEST EVAH! ANYBODY WHO DOESN"T LOVE IT IS DUMB" stance on anything, these days.
> 
> I can notice flaws, talk about them, even mock them, and still enjoy something. Others don't seem to share that ability and put up bullshit fanboy rationalizations.
> 
> And I don't think everything mainstream is horrible. Fanboys are typically the ones who harp, "This is better than that other garbage we normally get! Go back to watching Michael Bay, noob!" in defense of movies like this.



adonis ur kind of fellating urself.  just cause i don't complain doesn't mean i don't have complaints, i'm just not a whiner.

The movie succeeds as a science fiction (martial horror) movie with thriller elements thrown in and explosions to keep the masses happy.  

Storywise this movie gives me an insight into the dreamworld and how or if it can be messed with.  It also has plenty of philosophy to chew on.  

If all you see are the explosions, that's nobody's problem but your own.   Explosions satisfy plenty of people.  there's a deeper story there that they can only spend so much time on cause fact is most audiences can't deal with it.  Look at shutter island's marketing for a perfect example.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

Koi said:


> - interviews, articles, images, etc.



lol



> Is it just me or does Chris Nolan just look like the weird version of Leo?







OH YEA BABY YEA.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

lol, did WB seriously just make this site or did a fan make it? 

This is complete bullshit

BRRRRMMMMM.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> adonis ur kind of fellating urself.  just cause i don't complain doesn't mean i don't have complaints, i'm just not a whiner.



Everyone posting their opinion for it to be read on a message board is fellating themselves. You post not for an egoistic outlet but to feed the hungry children of the world. 



> The movie succeeds as a science fiction (martial horror) movie with thriller elements thrown in and explosions to keep the masses happy.



No, there's nothing even pretending to resemble science. You hook up to a suitcase IV and--COLLECTIVE DREAMING. No huge gap, there...



> Storywise this movie gives me an insight into the dreamworld and how or if it can be messed with.  It also has plenty of philosophy to chew on.



Dreams don't work like this. AT ALL. How the fuck do Nolan's arbitrary dream rules apply to real life? "Oh thanks, Nolan. I always wondered what happened if I woke up from a dream while sedated. LIMBO! Obviously, I fall into a hellish Purgatory and my brain turns to Jell-O." No, you fucking stop dreaming until you wake up.

Philosophy? Have you ever actually read philosophy? Real philosophy; not this Frat Boy's first semi-profound though navel-gazing. "How do Iz NO if dis wurld B reel, daaaawg!?" The Matrix did the same thing, better. If this is "intellectually stimulating" you, you're a bloody neanderthal. That's it. 



> If all you see are the explosions, that's nobody's problem but your own.   Explosions satisfy plenty of people.  there's a deeper story there that they can only spend so much time on cause fact is most audiences can't deal with it.  Look at shutter island's marketing for a perfect example.



Deep story: Dead wife. Guilt. Daddy issues. Dreams within dreams within dreams. Gotta escape. SNOWMOBILES. Catharsis. End. 

Let's not forget the ending: Dis is reel... OR IS IT!? My mind just shot out the back of my head. 
--------------------------------------------------



			
				Echo said:
			
		

> Ok Adonis, lets do it like BK, we'll have it your way.



If we had it my way, I wouldn't have to sit and explain why a movie that ends with a 30 minute montage of a van falling in super slo-mo, JGL rigging a kick in regular slo-mo and a scene straight out of Roger Moore era James Bond isn't complex or brainy or even entertaining.



> Yeah. Like you would have understood what was going on? No, it's not one step away from. It's a good way of tossing you into a world that's already quite a few stages different than ours. You throw someone else who is also new and not understanding. That's also why a lot of video games use characters that don't remember things. It's a good way of throwing you into the middle of something without actually spelling out for you "THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED, THIS IS WHO YOU ARE, AND THIS IS WHATS GOING ON." Just because it doesn't cater to what you fucking like doesn't mean jack shit, because I'm pretty confident you aren't going to change anyone's minds on the movie in this thread. And if you're not trying, what the fuck are you doing?



I'm not saying the exposition wasn't necessary; I'm saying it was heavy-handed. The exposition in The Last Airbender is a good example of clunky, _but vital_, exposition. Without it, I'd be lost. But having characters go, "I'm doing this in order to do that so that that may happen" is bad script-writing. You shouldn't have to pause your film to get everyone up to speed. It also makes second viewings unbearable.

What am I doing? Discussing the film like you and everyone else. This is a message board about the movie, no?



> The way it presented us with a unique storyline for one. The way Ellen Page was a believable young woman, whom at first was interested, and then thrown back, but then child-like curiosity brings her back again. The way Arthur is portrayed as a calm, and cool individual, but an individual with flaws that makes mistakes, and is always being shown up by Eames. The way Eames has his 007 personality, the cool, slick one. He had funny one liners, he had a certain aura that made him a likable character. Dom wasn't supposed to be liked, or even understood completely. That's why the movie isn't set solely through his eyes.




This is such a pathetic attempt at explanation. Seriously, actually read what you wrote. "I like how this character was slick and cool. I like how Ellen Page was reluctant but then wasn't. I like how there was banter." What do you know about any of them? Really? What gives you a sense they have any sort of inner world or motivation beyond moving the plot forward?

Be wary when claiming things are "unique" because that depends on your frame of reference. The most obvious comparison is The Matrix where this was done much better. Not down to the details (VR vs dreams) but the whole concept of entering a fake world via weird magic and staving off agents. Others name movies like Dreamscape, eXistenZ, What Dreams May Come, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, etc. I couldn't say having only seen ESotSM out of those.



> More things that were likable? The soundtrack was very well done, and very cool. *It sounds epic scope and large, and it flows very well. *The CGI and effects were spot on, absolutely amazing. The fight scenes weren't overdone, they stayed classy, and there were some scenes for everyone. The humor was subtle, yet still funny.



That loud trombone wailing there to remind you THIS IS TENSE TENSE TENSE because otherwise you have no emotional investment or cause to care? The bolded is the problem: it's a trick to add gravitas to scenes that otherwise don't have it.

The fight scenes were shoot 'em ups (with the exception of the 5 minutes of zero gravity awesomeness in the hotel). How is this any more classy or less overdone than any other summer spectacle?

And now it'll sound like I'm nitpicking, but the jokes weren't subtle. "Arthur's machine gun wasn't working so Eames conjured up a grenade launcher! High-brow shit, here!  Arthur sneaked a kiss? That cheeky bastard." I'm not saying the humor was bad, but it wasn't a major reason you liked the movie and nothing heads-and-shoulders above typical comic relief.



> And the emotionally invested scenes were well done as well. When Fischer pulls out the pinwheel, you could see people tearing up around me. I even got a bit of a shiver when I saw that, it was inspiring, even though untrue. Nolan as the director made most of the people watching feel the emotion that Fischer himself was supposed to feel, even though it wasn't real. A good job in itself.



"Daddy loved me after all and this trinket the audience has never been introduced to before proves it! Shaken to my emotional core I am!" Except--this is all a fabricated lie and his dad really was just a dick. Oh, yeah. They never really delved into that moral ambiguity.

Sentimental plot devices and freudian excuses are shortcuts. Character hardly a human being and don't want to spend the time or resources to build him up? Give him a dead wife and some faceless rugrats! Or how about a mean old dad he just wants acceptance from? Yawn. Snore.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


>






Tom Hardy.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's a better pic:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2010)

i guess i should have stuck to the high school musical movies :S


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Here's a better pic:



UNF UNF UNF

EVEN THOUGH HE LOOKS LIKE A DOUCHE IN THAT PIC:

UNF UNF UNF


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

Goddamn it!

How can such a sexy voice come out of such a douche? It's like he picked up a half-century of erudite sophistication during a game of frisbee golf.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

THIS MAN HAS HAD SEX WITH MEN. BUT IS NOT GAY.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> THIS MAN HAS HAD SEX WITH MEN. BUT IS NOT GAY.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

Second book of debate I've written in two days 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> No, there's nothing even pretending to resemble science. You hook up to a suitcase IV and--COLLECTIVE DREAMING. No huge gap, there...


So, you get mad when they explain it to you, but when they leave it open to interpretation you're all COME ON WHAT A PLOT HOLE. 


> Dreams don't work like this. AT ALL. How the fuck do Nolan's arbitrary dream rules apply to real life? "Oh thanks, Nolan. I always wondered what happened if I woke up from a dream while sedated. LIMBO! Obviously, I fall into a hellish Purgatory and my brain turns to Jell-O." No, you fucking stop dreaming until you wake up.


You are impossible! Haha that's what limbo is. The machine thrusts your consciousness _into_ someone's unconscious. So, once the dream stops, instead of you just "not dreaming" you're thrown into 'limbo'. AKA the place that's undefined in your conscious. This is as real as it fucking gets as a sci-fi film bro, that's why it's FUCKING SCI FI.


> Deep story: Dead wife. Guilt. Daddy issues. Dreams within dreams within dreams. Gotta escape. SNOWMOBILES. Catharsis. End.
> 
> Let's not forget the ending: Dis is reel... OR IS IT!? My mind just shot out the back of my head.


You know it's very possible to make things sound retarded there, with ANYTHING, right? So, your basis for disagreement sucks. But, your last statement made me lol 


> If we had it my way, I wouldn't have to sit and explain why a movie that ends with a 30 minute montage of a van falling in super slo-mo, JGL rigging a kick in regular slo-mo and a scene straight out of Roger Moore era James Bond isn't complex or brainy or even entertaining.


I was referring to your constant want to debate about this movie. You're throwing your opinions around like no one else's matter. Also, again, what you're doing is very possible to do with EVERYTHING. So stop doing it. Or, don't. I don't care if you look like an idiot.


> I'm not saying the exposition wasn't necessary; I'm saying it was heavy-handed. The exposition in The Last Airbender is a good example of clunky, but vital, exposition. Without it, I'd be lost. But having characters go, "I'm doing this in order to do that so that that may happen" is bad script-writing. You shouldn't have to pause your film to get everyone up to speed. It also makes second viewings unbearable.
> 
> What am I doing? Discussing the film like you and everyone else. This is a message board about the movie, no?


Fair enough under the discussion part, yes, yes it is. Although I was wondering what your aim was by posting in this thread. Were you just trying to be the small guy, getting his voice heard, or trying to be a buzzkill? 

Also, I saw the movie twice. I still loved it. And I had to explain a few parts to people during the movie both times. You need to realize not everyone sees and interprets things the same way as say you or I do. Sometimes their brains work differently, or even slower. Now I'm not saying that I'm smarter than the people I was watching the movie with, but what I am saying is that sometimes these things do need explaining, and I personally felt like the way they did it was fine. I don't remember any stand-out scenes that explain a shit-load of things that wasn't still entertaining to watch.


> This is such a pathetic attempt at explanation. Seriously, actually read what you wrote. "I like how this character was slick and cool. I like how Ellen Page was reluctant but then wasn't. I like how there was banter." What do you know about any of them? Really? What gives you a sense they have any sort of inner world or motivation beyond moving the plot forward?


A pathetic attempt at an excuse is your ITS BAD BECAUSE I DONT LIKE IT. You keep on fucking doing this thing where you dumb down what I say and try to make it look good from your side. Heres the bottom line. *YOUR OPINION IS NOT A FACT ETCHED IN STONE, SO WHY YOU BOTHER TO PRESENT IT THAT WAY ELUDES ME AND MAKES YOU LOOK STUPID.* Yes, I like how Ariadne is presented as an honest, curious, first innocent and then opened up person, lying on the line of adulthood and working her way up. Yes, I like how Eames was presented as the cool guy, collected, slick, and ready for whatever was coming. He had the snappy comebacks and the quick humor, and was entertaining to watch. And no, I never said I liked banter. All this stupid fucking shit you're pointing out? Relative. R-E-L-A-T-I-V-E. 


> The most obvious comparison is The Matrix where this was done much better.


Holy fucking shit, really? I mean... _really?_ I can't even honestly believe you typed that and believe it. 


> That loud trombone wailing there to remind you THIS IS TENSE TENSE TENSE because otherwise you have no emotional investment or cause to care? The bolded is the problem: it's a trick to add gravitas to scenes that otherwise don't have it.


Welcome to the movie industry, where music plays A PIVOTAL ROLE IN DECIDING THE EMOTION OF THE SCENE. 


> The fight scenes were shoot 'em ups (with the exception of the 5 minutes of zero gravity awesomeness in the hotel). How is this any more classy or less overdone than any other summer spectacle?


Zero gravity in the hotel, the entire hotel scene in itself were what I was referring to, but the rest of it was good. A shoot em up isn't bad by any means in this context, and the scenes were done very well.


> And now it'll sound like I'm nitpicking, but the jokes weren't subtle. "Arthur's machine gun wasn't working so Eames conjured up a grenade launcher! High-brow shit, here! Arthur sneaked a kiss? That cheeky bastard." I'm not saying the humor was bad, but it wasn't a major reason you liked the movie and nothing heads-and-shoulders above typical comic relief.


That's what subtle means. Enough to make you giggle without taking away the feel of the scene, and it still makes you smirk. 

You, are nitpicking. You didn't like the movie. You are finding every possible fragment of what your mind perceives as a flaw, and blowing it up to proportions to make the movie look like it did worse in the box office than Predators. You're trying, very, very, very hard to make it sound like a terrible movie, and by comparing it to the last airbender and the matrix you try to shove it down the stairs of success and what makes a good movie. Too fucking bad for you that you're wrong.


----------



## Koi (Jul 29, 2010)

I WILL HAVE SEX WITH HIM AND PROVE HE'S NOT GAY

I VOLUNTEER

I'LL TAKE THE HIT GUYS

IT'S OKAYYYY


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT KOI.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

Koi said:


> I WILL HAVE SEX WITH HIM AND PROVE HE'S NOT GAY
> 
> I VOLUNTEER
> 
> ...



Why do you have to prove, he has a kid...bitch.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2010)

Adonis said:


> "Daddy loved me after all and this trinket the audience has never been introduced to before proves it!



I agree with eveything else you said but the Pinwheel was set up in that photo he had in his wallet, gives his father framed.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

Koi said:


> I WILL HAVE SEX WITH HIM AND PROVE HE'S NOT GAY
> 
> I VOLUNTEER
> 
> ...



GO AWAY. I CAN DO A BETTER JOB.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> GO AWAY. I CAN DO A BETTER JOB.



Tom Hardy doesn't deserve a slut.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Tom Hardy doesn't deserve a slut.





Not slut. Experienced.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 29, 2010)

This is 3 months old and probably already posted but


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

Echø said:


> Second book of debate I've written in two days



It happens. Sorry an inability to edit is what I share in common with Nolan.


*Spoiler*: __ 






> So, you get mad when they explain it to you, but when they leave it open to interpretation you're all COME ON WHAT A PLOT HOLE.



There's no difference between "open to interpretation" and "have no idea, think of something yourself" except the former is a euphemism people like to use to make it sound intentional and lofty. How the premise works isn't something you'd leave to interpretation.

The guy has no trouble holding my hand through all of the mechanics of Inception (a lot of which don't even come into play in the actual heist), or convincing me Batman is plausible in the real world, yet doesn't feel it necessary to explain why all the characters act as if dreamscaping is as mundane as a PS3 and why people aren't having their own separate dreams but can instead magically go into other people's mind at will?

It's being selective. 

If not for the fact this is "special Nolanverse dreaming" with its own arbitrary rules we wouldn't even need exposition. We've all slept before and don't need a primer on how dreaming works.



> You are impossible! Haha that's what limbo is. The machine thrusts your consciousness _into_ someone's unconscious. So, once the dream stops, instead of you just "not dreaming" you're thrown into 'limbo'. AKA the place that's undefined in your conscious. This is as real as it fucking gets as a sci-fi film bro, that's why it's FUCKING SCI FI.



How people enter other's mind isn't worth explaining to us yet the suspense of disbelief required for limbo hinges on it. Why would you be conscious in the depths of someone else's subconscious? Why would time dilation compound when the initial time dilation is just the difference between your conscious and subconscious perception. When you dream within a dream, it's not going into your dream self's subconscious, it's the same subconscious as the initial dream.

You're trying to convince me this shit is scientifically-sound and that's just laughable.



> You know it's very possible to make things sound retarded there, with ANYTHING, right? So, your basis for disagreement sucks. But, your last statement made me lol



Lucky for me the movie really is as retarded as it sounds.



> I was referring to your constant want to debate about this movie. You're throwing your opinions around like no one else's matter. Also, again, what you're doing is very possible to do with EVERYTHING. So stop doing it. Or, don't. I don't care if you look like an idiot.



I want to discuss the movie in the forum made for discussing it. Monster I AM!



> Fair enough under the discussion part, yes, yes it is. Although I was wondering what your aim was by posting in this thread. Were you just trying to be the small guy, getting his voice heard, or trying to be a buzzkill?



I'm trying to see if people can actually convince me this movie was worth the hype train. When terms like "masterpiece" and "classic" get brandied about, expectations ought to be a bit higher.



> Also, I saw the movie twice. I still loved it. And I had to explain a few parts to people during the movie both times. You need to realize not everyone sees and interprets things the same way as say you or I do. Sometimes their brains work differently, or even slower. Now I'm not saying that I'm smarter than the people I was watching the movie with, but what I am saying is that sometimes these things do need explaining, and I personally felt like the way they did it was fine. I don't remember any stand-out scenes that explain a shit-load of things that wasn't still entertaining to watch.



I actually enjoyed the first half but only because I thought it'd pay off. I found that half the things introduced (reality-warping being the major one) didn't even come into play in the actual heist making the scene showcasing it meaningless regardless of it being enjoyable or not. It's like teaching Superman to fly then going, "Enemies have radar so we have to hoof it." Son of a bitch!



> A pathetic attempt at an excuse is your ITS BAD BECAUSE I DONT LIKE IT. You keep on fucking doing this thing where you dumb down what I say and try to make it look good from your side. Heres the bottom line. *YOUR OPINION IS NOT A FACT ETCHED IN STONE, SO WHY YOU BOTHER TO PRESENT IT THAT WAY ELUDES ME AND MAKES YOU LOOK STUPID.* Yes, I like how Ariadne is presented as an honest, curious, first innocent and then opened up person, lying on the line of adulthood and working her way up. Yes, I like how Eames was presented as the cool guy, collected, slick, and ready for whatever was coming. He had the snappy comebacks and the quick humor, and was entertaining to watch. And no, I never said I liked banter. All this stupid fucking shit you're pointing out? Relative. R-E-L-A-T-I-V-E.



Your explanation really was lame and had no explanatory value. You're pretty much saying, "I like how characters fullfilled one-dimensional archetypes like "cool guy"" when I'm asking whether or not the characters had any depth or motivation beyond what the plot demanded. The characters can be summed up as: "He's the guy that performs this plot contrivance."

Snappy comebacks falls under banter.



> Holy fucking shit, really? I mean... _really?_ I can't even honestly believe you typed that and believe it.



I like one of the most pivotal SFX movies of our generation over the current "BEST MOVIE EVAH" of the week? How could I take such a silly stance?



> Welcome to the movie industry, where music plays A PIVOTAL ROLE IN DECIDING THE EMOTION OF THE SCENE.



Music should enhance the mood, not create it. 

Without the music pounding on you, you wouldn't feel any of the stakes because there's no emotional investment in the payoff.



> Zero gravity in the hotel, the entire hotel scene in itself were what I was referring to, but the rest of it was good. A shoot em up isn't bad by any means in this context, and the scenes were done very well.



Shaky cam and generic endless gunfire is very well done?



> That's what subtle means. Enough to make you giggle without taking away the feel of the scene, and it still makes you smirk.



The guy who didn't know what "banter" means schooling me on the definition of subtle: cute.



> You, are nitpicking. You didn't like the movie. You are finding every possible fragment of what your mind perceives as a flaw, and blowing it up to proportions to make *the movie look like it did worse in the box office than Predators. *You're trying, very, very, very hard to make it sound like a terrible movie, and by comparing it to the last airbender and the matrix you try to shove it down the stairs of success and what makes a good movie. Too fucking bad for you that you're wrong.



The fact you equate box-office success with quality is where we differ greatly. I guess Twilight: Eclipse is a heavy-hitting cult classic, then.

Likewise, do you know how quaint the person spewing vapid platitudes like "it's all opinion" and "it's all relative" now resorts to calling my opinion flat-out wrong? 

The flaws I'm mentioning like "never establishing the mechanics of your fucking premise" and "having one-dimensional characters wallow in melodrama" are not small flaws in any movie--except a Nolan flick, it seems. I'm not trying hard at all; it's that the burden of proof is reversed. I shouldn't have to prove why a movie is bad before you and others prove how it's good. 






Taleran said:


> I agree with eveything else you said but the Pinwheel was set up in that photo he had in his wallet, gives his father framed.



I know. It took up 3/4 of the picture. I didn't remember until after I typed it. It's still horseshit. Your dad treats you like garbage, but you believe he secretly fondles an old pinwheel when you're not around and keeps it locked in his safe? "If only there was some way could tell my son I love him! I try to, but 'I love you' comes out 'You're a disappointment and a waste of an orgasm'."


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2010)

I love how you guys are acting all offended at Adonis's comments, as if he hasnt attacked.....every movie that got lots of praise on the forums(District 9, Inception, TDK). 

The fact is, it's almost pointless to argue on certain things because we all vary on the details. Everyone wants a good story, good characters and good directing. But what makes all of that is subjective. 

You guys are just tempting a pointless flame war to spark.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah it was funny how much they shoehorned that pinwheel into the story randomly, My dad kept it all this time HE SECRETLY LOVED ME!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

I was going to say we both make a list about the pros and cons so that we can step away from this debate writing for a second, but I'll just say this:

Movies can be enjoyable whether or not they are flawed, and being flawed is in the eyes of the watcher. There are two sides to every coin, and you seem to ignore this, as did I a few times. Just because you seem to think the characters are "this" doesn't mean that I can't think they are "that", and we both be right. Also, for the record, I didn't like the Matrix at all. I didn't like almost every part of it. I did enjoy the animatrix though, much, much more than the original film and trilogy. 

Anyways, my point here is that no matter how much you try to say that "everyone can have an opinion" and "it's relative" is a cop out, or it doesn't apply, you'd be wrong in that aspect, because it is about everyone's opinion, and it is relative. Like I said, we're looking at it through different lenses, and we aren't going to see eye to eye. 

However I will say this; if you simply had a broader way of seeing things, you may be a little more entertained by things.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2010)

Echø said:


> However I will say this; if you simply had a broader way of seeing things, you may be a little more entertained by things.



Are you saying that analytical people can not be entertained? Or even crazier that to be entertained people must stop thinking.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2010)

It all comes down to this: Whether or not you like a movie comes down to if you can sit back and enjoy the experience instead of being bored or pointing out everything the movie does wrong.

It's fine to go either way, because every movie we dislike it's because instead of enjoying the ride, we're distracted by the plot holes or whatever or we're just bored.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Are you saying that analytical people can not be entertained? Or even crazier that to be entertained people must stop thinking.



I'm saying what Martial Horror said. If you can sit back and enjoy the experience instead of pointing out every flaw, you'll enjoy the movie better.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 29, 2010)

Adonis always brings up valid points, except he over-exaggerates them and inflates them with his self-righteousness and degrading commentary.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2010)

Echø said:


> I'm saying what Martial Horror said. If you can sit back and enjoy the experience instead of pointing out every flaw, you'll enjoy the movie better.



I think that depends on the movie you are viewing. Different movies demand different kinds of disbelief and make different levels of claims. It depends on how much stock a movie places on what it is describing making sense.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Adonis always brings up valid points, except he over-exaggerates them and inflates them with his self-righteousness and degrading commentary.




I concur.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I'm saying what Martial Horror said. If you can sit back and enjoy the experience instead of pointing out every flaw, you'll enjoy the movie better.



While making a point that we all do it. 

Cinema is pretty much a big con. We know it's bullshit, that it's going to be fake, full of continuity errors, contrived situations and plot holes. It's just a matter if we are seduced by what it does right, that suddenly we are engulfed in the experience and dont notice the problems as much. 

In other words, if we liked it, then the con worked. If we didn't, it failed.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I think that depends on the movie you are viewing.



We're talking about inception, now, and the point fits.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2010)

the pinwheel was totally organic device.

and inception is science fiction.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> the pinwheel was totally organic device.
> 
> and inception is science fiction.



Pinwheels are one of those things every movie thinks signifies "youth" but probably weren't ever all that popular. 

The fact it's a pinwheel is irrelevant; the problem is how it's used to completely circumvent exploring the dynamic of their relation to reach a catharsis and instead just going, "Daddy has my pinwheel! All my emotional scarring and doubt is gone!" 

Science Fiction is a nebulous genre. It's divided into "soft" (where science is more just a backdrop) and "hard" (where legitimate science plays a pivotal role to the plot.) This is far on the "soft" sci-fi side to the point it can just as easily be called "fantasy." 

I openly admit this is nitpicking but is anyone else amused at the "Instilling ideas is hard because we always trace back the source" thing amusing? Fox News says, "hi." We accept unsubstantiated ideas as gospel all the time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2010)

I always felt sci-fi was more of a setting than a genre. This is why you never see it used on its own to describe a movie.

"The Matrix" is sci-fi-action

"Inception" is a sci-fi-thriller. 

"Alien" is sci-fi-horror.

Can you honestly think of any movie that is 100% sci-fi?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I always felt sci-fi was more of a setting than a genre. This is why you never see it used on its own to describe a movie.
> 
> "The Matrix" is sci-fi-action
> 
> ...



It doesn't have to be 100%.

Primer is an example of "hard" sci-fi. Then again, it's also a lousy movie so I'm not saying "hard" equals better. Most sci-fi, good and bad, is "soft."

I'm simply pointing out that "sci-fi" and "fantasy" are rarely different beyond style and tone. Sci-fi has futuristic technology that does inexplicable things; Fantasy just flat-out calls it magic--Unless you're The Sorcerer's Apprentice in which case, "We only use 10% of our brains, dude! Make the molecules shake!" 

I'm done ranting. Let's go back to silly pictures.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> While making a point that we all do it.
> 
> Cinema is pretty much a big con. We know it's bullshit, that it's going to be fake, full of continuity errors, contrived situations and plot holes. It's just a matter if we are seduced by what it does right, that suddenly we are engulfed in the experience and dont notice the problems as much.
> 
> In other words, if we liked it, then the con worked. If we didn't, it failed.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I always felt sci-fi was more of a setting than a genre. This is why you never see it used on its own to describe a movie.
> 
> "The Matrix" is sci-fi-action
> 
> ...



The closest I can think of is 2001


----------



## Roy (Jul 29, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Yeah it was funny how much they shoehorned that pinwheel into the story randomly, My dad kept it all this time HE SECRETLY LOVED ME!



That picture was shown a few times. In the real world, and in Fischer's wallet. From the conversation that Fischer had with Eames it looks like that memory might have been the only cherished one he had with his father. They were looking for an emotional reaction from Fischer. Eames placed that in the vault hoping it would work.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 29, 2010)

In threads such as these, yes, people will be stating their opinions. As such, there is nothing wrong with that because opinions are a person's own thoughts regarding something. However, the moment you openly and directly disagree with another person's opinion, you have opened the door for a debate, where opinions no longer matter. You then have to justify the claims you make.

There is nothing wrong with argumentation either (and it's bound to happen anyway), so long as you can support your argument.

--

Anyway, this I felt was a good movie, but certainly not without its flaws. It is not deserving of any "masterpiece" titles or anything.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

Best critical analysis of Inception yet. Adonis, you've been dethroned.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2010)

most micheal crichton is sci fi, LOTF is fantasy.

Inception is not fantasy cause there's a physiological and psychological emphasis expressed.  Granted it's not about time travel machines and aliens, but the movie depends so much on science to explain it that it is sci fi.

Now, is Da vinci code 2 a sci fi movie?  It has particle accelerators and doomsday devices, but it's about politics and religion more than science.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Best critical analysis of Inception yet. Adonis, you've been dethroned.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 30, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Best critical analysis of Inception yet. Adonis, you've been dethroned.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Best critical analysis of Inception yet. Adonis, you've been dethroned.


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Best critical analysis of Inception yet. Adonis, you've been dethroned.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 30, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Best critical analysis of Inception yet. Adonis, you've been dethroned.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2010)

ET IS NOLAN'S BIRFDAY TODAI. 

Well...tomorrow in my timezone.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 30, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Best critical analysis of Inception yet. Adonis, you've been dethroned.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

I raged. And then I lold. And then I raged again. And then I prayed she was trolling. And here I am, weeping at the thought of her being the next generation.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2010)

Chee said:


> ET IS NOLAN'S BIRFDAY TODAI.
> 
> Well...tomorrow in my timezone.



One day, one day off. All I got is Harry Potter and Wesley Snipes on my burfday.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Best critical analysis of Inception yet. Adonis, you've been dethroned.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2010)

She makes me weep for the future of mankind.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2010)

Is that girl serious? Has to be a troll, noone can be that dumb.

Nvm the girl watches The Hills.


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2010)

I lol'd at the part where she called Leo a loser because he can't get a real gf.


----------



## Koi (Jul 30, 2010)

Wait Eames' totem was a poker chip?  When did that happen?


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> I lol'd at the part where she called Leo a loser because he can't get a real gf.



I did too. 

Oooooh, crap. At least she's the funny kind of dumb.



> Wait Eames' totem was a poker chip? When did that happen?



Everyone is just assuming.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Is that girl serious? Has to be a troll, noone can be that dumb.
> 
> Nvm the girl watches The Hills.







Dom Cobb said:


> I lol'd at the part where she called Leo a loser because he can't get a real gf.



That almost made me turn the vid off.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 30, 2010)

That girl is pretty obviously joking, there's no way anyone is that stupid..


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> That girl is pretty obviously joking, there's no way anyone is that stupid..



You ever been to Cali?


----------



## Koi (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol Cobb, such a Negative Nancy.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 30, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> You ever been to Cali?


No, but I live in FL which is supposed to be dumber isn't it.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 30, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> While making a point that we all do it.
> 
> Cinema is pretty much a big con. We know it's bullshit, that it's going to be fake, full of continuity errors, contrived situations and plot holes. It's just a matter if we are seduced by what it does right, that suddenly we are engulfed in the experience and dont notice the problems as much.
> 
> In other words, if we liked it, then the con worked. If we didn't, it failed.


This whole post is what Nolan was doing with his film.

We've all read that epic post on the true meaning of Inception.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2010)

Inception gets worse the more you watch or think about it. The first half becomes like a film version of Ambien while the second half, while good, suffers from some bad editing in the snow section and poor fight choreography in most scenes. 

The twists were also pretty obvious. Lots of the architect abilities were ignored and some of the things introduced in earlier scenes, like people noticing small flaws, should have come up again. The same rules should probably apply to forging as well if not more so since Eames imitated someone who Fischer was extremely close too. Introducing elements then dropping them seems lazy to me.

Most of the supporting cast got wasted. Hardy, Page and JGL don't stick out because they deliver good performances, everyone does, but because they have more dialog and screen time than everyone else.


----------



## Yousif77 (Jul 30, 2010)

AMAZING MOVIE!! I was BLOWN away!

But one thing bothered me though


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why didn't they use the spinning the wheell (or whatever they call it) trick when SHE was suspecting that her life wasn't real and it was just a dream?




That really annoyed me


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 30, 2010)

Yousif77 said:


> AMAZING MOVIE!! I was BLOWN away!
> 
> But one thing bothered me though
> 
> ...



What's the most resilient parasite? The film answers your question buddy, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the inception Cobb did on her really fucked her up. The way I see it there was nothing that could be done to save her.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 30, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted already but, extended ending lol.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LC5GU28txs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jul 30, 2010)

There is no spinning top.

You're just looking at a table


----------



## Taleran (Jul 30, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> most micheal crichton is sci fi, LOTF is fantasy.
> 
> Inception is *not fantasy* cause there's a *physiological and psychological emphasis* expressed.  Granted it's not about time travel machines and aliens, but *the movie depends so much on science* to explain it that it is sci fi.



Back the fuck up

1. Physiological and psychological concepts are not foreign to the fantasy genre and vice versa.

2. The movie does depend on something, but as the movie exists it does nothing to explain that somthing in the slightest.


Theres also the ever present thought that the world we are seeing is nothing but a dream if this was the case then whatever is in those suitcases wouldn't even be real.


Oh and on your question of the Da Vinci Code 2. Particle Accelerators are not Science Fiction anymore, a lot of the science (not all of it) in that movie is legit.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2010)

Yousif77 said:


> AMAZING MOVIE!! I was BLOWN away!
> 
> But one thing bothered me though
> 
> ...



She didn't believe that it was her top. The idea stuck so much in her mind that really nothing would've worked.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 30, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Back the fuck up
> 
> 1. Physiological and psychological concepts are not foreign to the fantasy genre and vice versa.
> 
> ...



alot of genre's will seem to blend in, some will be forced to fit together to sell the movie.  The main conflict in this movie is tampering with someone's deepest subconcious using some well contrived not completely unbelievable scientific method, and posing the question, "is it right?"  Science fiction doesn't need to be based on the accurate to be good, it just needs to be plausible.

Da vinci code 2 has a doomsday device, but at the end of the movie, u don't ask "is science evil"?  even the movie explicitly ask that question in those words.  the main question you come away with is "is the church evil?".  It's not science fiction


----------



## Adonis (Jul 30, 2010)

FapperWocky, think about it like this:

If rather than through some vague technology they instead entered dreams thanks to, say, "the Orb or Morpheus" or some magical artifact, couldn't the story qualify as "fantasy" without changing anything within the story? The only ditinction is that the plot devices seem modern rather than mystical. 

My problem is that they give no visual cue or quasi-explanation as to how Inception works: the characters just fall asleep next to each other and, lo and behold, they're sharing a dream in someone else's head. All the suitcase seems to do is sedate them. How are they dreaming collectively? How do they decide whose subcnscous gets entered into?

It's not implausible because it has no basis in science; it's implausible because it doesn't give any sort of illusion of an explanation to gain your trust. Saying Superman flies because he's from Krypton where there's a red sun is no more valid an explanation than, "Just because..." Yet without it, you don't suspend your disbelief. Same here.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 30, 2010)

Just back from seeing it... amazing.


----------



## Yousif77 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Is that girl serious? Has to be a troll, noone can be that dumb.
> 
> Nvm the girl watches The Hills.




like really, like you can taaaawtally like tell she like likes watching the hills....like.




Chee said:


> *She didn't believe that it was her top*. The idea stuck so much in her mind that really nothing would've worked.





Tempproxy said:


> What's the most resilient parasite? The film answers your question buddy,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Was that (the bolded part) implied in the movie?

but LOL I guess you guys are right, if I were 
*Spoiler*: __ 



stuck in a world for 50 freakin years and went back to my youth after all this time


 I would have gone insane too probably, but still if it's a tried and true method, I still dont get why she was possessed by doubts


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't see how growing old with a loved one for 50 years can make you insane. That's like saying take an old person's mind and put it in a young person's body, they would go insane. How?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2010)

She wasn't insane, just lost. She used memories to create her world and so after 50 years couldn't tell the real from the false. And so Cobb planted the idea of it being a dream and created enough doubt so he could break her away from it all. Unfortunately the idea stuck around and she doubted everything around her even the real world which led to a death scene that the CSI Miami team could have proven was suicide. Silly Cobb running away like a pussy


----------



## Yousif77 (Jul 30, 2010)

Chee said:


> She didn't believe that it was her top. The idea stuck so much in her mind that really nothing would've worked.





Ennoea said:


> She wasn't insane, just lost. She used memories to create her world and so after 50 years couldn't tell the real from the false. And so Cobb planted the idea of it being a dream and created enough doubt so he could break her away from it all. Unfortunately the idea stuck around and she doubted everything around her even the real world which led to a death scene that the CSI Miami team could have proven was suicide. Silly Cobb running away like a pussy




If I were him I would 
*Spoiler*: __ 



get her into a damn dream, incept her ass, remove this parasitic idea from her head and send her back to reality




OR I would 
*Spoiler*: __ 



take her into a dream, show her how the top doesn't stop spinning, get her back into reality and show her how the damn thing STOPS




Is that so hard...........


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 30, 2010)

Adonis said:


> FapperWocky, think about it like this:
> 
> If rather than through some vague technology they instead entered dreams thanks to, say, "the Orb or Morpheus" or some magical artifact, couldn't the story qualify as "fantasy" without changing anything within the story? The only ditinction is that the plot devices seem modern rather than mystical.
> 
> ...



ermmm.. if it was a magic device then there's no limit the extent of magical devices or their abilities.  Inception would be a matter of waving wands and shit.  For instance , in jurassic park, if we could bring dinosaurs to life with magic, the conflict wouldn't be should we might be able to do scientifically.  The question would be "if we had the magic (will never happen) , should we do it".

Inception sets up some reasonable scientific rules to springboard the rest of the story from. of course there has to be some scientific leap to make it fantastical.  Sharing dreams? Going back in time in de loreans? raising fully healthy nearly perfectly engineered dinosaurs?    Cyborgs that dream and have full human emotion?  These are things that are way beyond current capabilities but if u make a leap you can get a good sci-fi movie.



Yousif77 said:


> If I were him I would
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



you raise a good point, if you can incept one bad idea, why not re-incept the correct idea.  That's the serious ramifications of what they are doing.  ultimately the whole idea got tested by incepting an idea that contradicted the whole process, you wake from dream by dying yet if you thought ur life was a dream and killed yourself you'd be finished.   

It reminds me of death note.  We weren't concerned with how idiots would use the death note.  What made death note great was that an evil genius was maximizing it's use.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 30, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> ermmm.. if it was a magic device then there's no limit the extent of magical devices or their abilities.  Inception would be a matter of waving wands and shit.  For instance , in jurassic park, if we could bring dinosaurs to life with magic, the conflict wouldn't be should we might be able to do scientifically.  The question would be "if we had the magic (will never happen) , should we do it".



There were handwaves here: the biggest being HOW EVERYONE IS COLLECTIVELY DREAMING.

Now I'm assuming the suitcase just administers the sedative, please correct me if I'm wrong, but where's the technology that determines who ends up in whose subconscious or connects their minds or anything? 

It's no different than if they all just simultaneously took sleeping pills and then *POOF* they're sharing dreams. Visually, would you accept that? These people, in a non-distant future identical to our own, can pull a Freddy Krueger with nothing more than a suitcase-IV?



> Inception sets up some reasonable scientific rules to springboard the rest of the story from. of course there has to be some scientific leap to make it fantastical.  Sharing dreams? Going back in time in de loreans? raising fully healthy nearly perfectly engineered dinosaurs?    Cyborgs that dream and have full human emotion?  These are things that are way beyond current capabilities but if u make a leap you can get a good sci-fi movie.



What scientfic rules does it set?

All those other examples benefit from technobabble (Jurassic Park the novel actually qualifies as "hard" sci-fi in many ways explaining in detail the process of cloning) and something VISUAL to suspend your disbelief. 

How does Michael J. Fox travel back in time? His car's a time machine. That's good enough for me. It doesn't have to be scientifically-sound or even possible; I just have to SEE a time machine. Otherwise, it's just a character willing himself back in time through sheer willpower. Likewise, I have to SEE Peter Parker get bitten by the radioactive/genetically-altered spider before I accept him swinging around as Spider-man.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

You see the suitcase. That should work fine.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 30, 2010)

Ech? said:


> You see the suitcase. That should work fine.



The suitcase only explains how they're simultaneously falling asleep. How does hooking IVs into _your arm _ visually explain entering someone else's dream?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

> The suitcase only explains how they're simultaneously falling asleep. How does hooking IVs into your arm visually explain entering someone else's dream?


How does driving a car really fast explain going _backwards_ in time?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 30, 2010)

It is done wirelessly, using the suitcase as a router.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 30, 2010)

Echø said:


> How does driving a car really fast explain going _backwards_ in time?



The car being a time machine + technobabble = suspended disbelief.

Portable IV + ...? = What? I see the suitcase but nothing about it signifies the capability to enter minds. 

The Matrix, for example, has a giant ethernet cord plugged into the middle of their spines. That gives the right visual impression.

This is by no means a game-breaker, I don't want to give the impression this is one of the major flaws, but it just bugs me.



Gooba said:


> It is done wirelessly, using the suitcase as a router.



Does the movie ever say this?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

Lighten up he was kidding. The visual is the pushing of the button and that hiss noise. Obviously the machine connects them all.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 30, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Lighten up he was kidding. The visual is the pushing of the button and that hiss noise. Obviously the machine connects them all.



I wasn't being confrontational. I was wondering whether or not the movie gave that reason and I missed it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

When you add the word "ever" it sounds(looks) more like a confrontational rhetorical question.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 30, 2010)

The movie didn't, but he figured the suitcase fancy machine would be enough to explain it as well as a time travel car or whatever, and for 99.9% of the population he was right.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 30, 2010)

tbh, i liked kick-ass more


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2010)

Thats a pretty random comparison.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

Never seen Kick-Ass but I will. I've heard too many good things about it to ignore it. But Kick-Ass and Inception is like "What's better, Water Boy or Transporter".


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2010)

That was pretty random . Kick-ass is one of my favorite movies of the year though.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 30, 2010)

Agreed, two completely different films. 

But Kick-Ass is awesome.


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2010)

+1 for Kick-Ass being awesome.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 30, 2010)

He's turning the Inception thread into a Kick-Ass thread...

Just as planned. :ho


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry mum! Me cock is up and sprung a leak! I can't be usin no cock after the film gone and just blown it off like this!


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2010)

My cock won't get hard.


sorry, mum


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't have a cock. Sorry mum.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2010)

Chee said:


> I don't have a cock. Sorry mum.



That's why she disowned you.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> That's why she disowned you.



Sigh. True.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2010)

TOM HARDY'S LIPS MAKES EVERYONE GO GAY.

Literally. Ellen Page turned into a dude just to go gay (seriously, look at that manly jaw)


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2010)

Levitt is even more awesome than I thought. Dude bought a Street Fighter II arcade cabinet when he was a kid, I wish I had the money to do that.

And how he pretty much told Fallon to shut the fuck up when he was being dismissive about SF, awesome.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 31, 2010)

Adonis said:


> There were handwaves here: the biggest being HOW EVERYONE IS COLLECTIVELY DREAMING.
> 
> Now I'm assuming the suitcase just administers the sedative, please correct me if I'm wrong, but where's the technology that determines who ends up in whose subconscious or connects their minds or anything?
> 
> ...




well, it's all relative. techno babble in 99% of movies isn't sufficient to a person who's scientifically and technologically competent.  it takes very little knowledge of genetics to understand things in Jurassic park would never work.  And a time machine that works with a car mounted flux capacitor, there's no technobabble that makes that believable.  etc etc.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

Adonis said:


> There were handwaves here: the biggest being HOW EVERYONE IS COLLECTIVELY DREAMING.
> 
> Now I'm assuming the suitcase just administers the sedative, please correct me if I'm wrong, but where's the technology that determines who ends up in whose subconscious or connects their minds or anything?
> 
> It's no different than if they all just simultaneously took sleeping pills and then *POOF* they're sharing dreams. Visually, would you accept that? These people, in a non-distant future identical to our own, can pull a Freddy Krueger with nothing more than a suitcase-IV?


It's explained by the chemist that the sedative allows collective dreaming, during the scene where they see the "underground dreaming club". You can infer from his studying of chemicals and creating different sedative "compounds" that it has some sort of chemical basis for shared dreaming, and the machine in the suitcase is the router.

The whole idea that they _need_ that suitcase and the chemicals, and _need_ it to be hooked up to each person via IV translates that this mechanism is obviously unique to the dream sharing tech and obviously "popping sleeping pills at the same time" won't have the same effect.

Though your right, it's not _explicitly_ explained, but anyone able to put 2 + 2 together would suspend their belief to come to that conclusion, as much as driving a car really fast propels us backwards in time would - even though we aren't given any solid scientific explanation on how it works.


I was going to ask you for your favourite film so everyone here can pick it apart, but I recall Chee mentioning that you even bash films that you like lol


----------



## Roy (Jul 31, 2010)

He probably hates his favorite movie more than us.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

He is my new favourite troll.

A thinking man's Charmander.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't think sedatives allow for shared dreams, just sleeping. Deep sleeps are needed for the process since the target waking up would ruin everything.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2010)

Sedatives keep them asleep.
Somnacin shares their dreams.


----------



## Roy (Jul 31, 2010)

^


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't really get that


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

Chee said:


> Sedatives keep them asleep.
> Somnacin shares their dreams.


Ah yea that's the one.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2010)

lol, how did you not get that? 

Freakin' hilarious.


> 'First scene with Mal (= "mal")-- he ties a rope to her chair to hold him as he goes out the window, but the chair slipsslips empty-- she is not his anchor.'
> Fisher is the audience, the mark. We/he need to have an idea incepted, we need to experience the drama, the dream, and the catharsis.
> Each level of the movie was a different kind of film: The kidnapping is a thriller, the hotel is a heist, and the mountaintop was an action film. Each also had different hues: first Saito meeting was red/yellow, kidnapping=blue, hotel/heist=brown, mountaintop=white. Think Matrix reality=brown, in the Matrix=green
> 
> Were all the totems game pieces? pawn, poker chip, top, loaded die. Why?'





Cool.


----------



## Roy (Jul 31, 2010)

lol at chee's pic


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 31, 2010)

Dom Cobb: behind the times.

Did we ever figure out how the chess piece worked? And when are we told that Eames' is a poker chip?


----------



## Skylit (Jul 31, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Dom Cobb: behind the times.
> 
> Did we ever figure out how the chess piece worked? *And when are we told that Eames' is a poker chip*?



We suspect that his totem is a poker chip.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 31, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Did we ever figure out how the chess piece worked?


I assumed it was something to do with how much force it takes for it to fall, or how if settles after falling. All we saw her do was flick it over.


----------



## Damoss (Jul 31, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Dom Cobb: behind the times.
> 
> Did we ever figure out how the chess piece worked? And when are we told that Eames' is a poker chip?



The chess piece worked in the sense that a totem declares its owner what is real and what is not as its owner is the only one of whom knows its perfect balance, the chess piece falls with a force of a certain amount, but was altered so it would fall easier/harder.. It doesn't matter. Ariadne is the only one to know the force she needs to use to topple the piece in the real world and the dream world.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

^            wat


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 31, 2010)

^           wat


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

taw         ^


----------



## Damoss (Jul 31, 2010)

Sasori said:


> ^            wat



We saw Ariadne modifying the chess piece so it fell a certain way or rolled a certain way after falling..

It doesn't really matter how the chess piece works as all Totems are merely objects of which the owner knows the balance of perfectly. In a sense they all work the same way. 

I was merely responding to Echos question, I felt he/she suggested it may have an obvious result like the top spinning forever.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2010)

Smart, Beautiful Sidekick? Ellen Paige? 

No.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 31, 2010)

Ellen Page is hot, and in the movie a brilliant architect. 

So yes.


----------



## Roy (Jul 31, 2010)

Ellen Page is hot.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2010)

She has the body of an 11 year old.


----------



## Roy (Jul 31, 2010)

And the forehead of Brainiac.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd say cute, not hot.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 31, 2010)

Tha "caught in underwear" joke could've been used a little less, and the women in the "would never date you" piece weren't exactly anything special. 

Ellen Page does have a large forehead.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 31, 2010)

Isn't Ellen Page literally a dwarf?

Liking Ellen Page is pedophilia, dudes. She don't even got that midget ass, man; it's just straight 11 year old girl body.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> She has the body of an 11 year old.


Everyone's a winner right


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 31, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Liking Ellen Page is pedophilia, dudes. She don't even got that midget ass, man; it's just straight 11 year old girl body.


Pedophilia is not related to body types, surprisingly. She's like, 23 or something.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 31, 2010)

Back to trolling:

Isn't claiming there are multiple layers operating at once disingenuous considering that no more than 2 are ever in play at once?

Level 1 (the real world) ends as soon as the first dream starts. It doesn't resume until after every subsequent layer is resolved. It can be summed up as: sleep on the plane.

Level 2 ends as soon as the second dream starts. After that, it can be summed up as :the van chase.

Level 3 ends as soon as the third dream starts. After that: Arthur setting up the elevator kick.

Level 4 is just the shitty For Her Majesty's Secret Service gunfight.

The only way the levels actually interact between one another is the anti-gravity stuff (which conspicuously only goes from level 2-3 and doesn't effect the snow fortress or Limbo) and synchronizing the kicks.

It's all pretty goddamn straightforward and peripheral and I was expecting "WHO'S DREAMING WHAT!?" shenanigans.



Wez ★ said:


> Pedophilia is not related to body types, surprisingly. She's like, 23 or something.



Ignoring that I'm joking: legally, you're right. Practically, if it looks like a duck, and you're attracted to it sexually, you're a duck-fucker.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Adonis, out of curiousity, what issues did you have with The Dark Knight?


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 31, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Ignoring that I'm joking: legally, you're right. Practically, if it looks like a duck, and you're attracted to it sexually, you're a duck-fucker.


You just blew my mind.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Hey Adonis, out of curiousity, what issues did you have with The Dark Knight?


As long as one person in the world likes something, you can guarantee Adonis to hate on it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2010)

I thought the chess piece = Queen.  She could move anywhere and basically controlled the board, but still wasn't the most important.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Hey Adonis, out of curiousity, what issues did you have with The Dark Knight?



Dammit,did you have to start with that again. D:

Man, he had a rant in the Rate the Last Movie You Saw thread last year.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 31, 2010)

Sasori said:


> As long as one person in the world likes something, you can guarantee Adonis to hate on it.



Not really.

It's only when people start to go, "Anyone who doesn't like this movie is dumb or in denial (or both!) It's a cerebral, smart, witty, masterpiece with so many layers yadayadayada me so smart for getting it!" that I white-knight for the naysayers. The fact these movies tend to be pretty goddamn dumb with glaring flaws helps admittedly.

People claim to bash on negative reviews because the reviewers make bad points, yet will support any elitist neanderthal that goes, "THIS IS THE BEST MOVIE EVER! THIS AIN'T FOR PEOPLE THAT LIKE *insert mainstream movie*!"

Everyone's a vocal hater when there's a movie they don't like. Mention _The Godfather_ as a superior movie to _TDK_ or compare _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_/_The Matrix_ to _Inception_ and see how many former "It's all opinion, man" relativists swarm on them calling those classics "overrated garbage."

Ebert's an irrefutable genius when he's giving Inception and TDK 4 stars, but when he gives Kick-Ass a 1 and a half? FUCK THAT FAT FUCKER! HE DOESN'T KNOW SHIT! Fanboys are so schizophrenic.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2010)

FUCKING LOL:



ARTHUR, BB. YOU'LL GET IT LATER.


----------



## Lucius (Jul 31, 2010)

how the dream sharing works?

it's them fucking nanobots.. i'm tellin ya NANOBOTS !

you heard it here first


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2010)

Adonis said:


> The only way the levels actually interact between one another is the anti-gravity stuff (which conspicuously only goes from level 2-3 and doesn't effect the snow fortress or Limbo) and synchronizing the kicks.



From my understanding, with the movie's rule of each dream being another layer of subconsciousness, I took it as a significant cause must happen for an effect to appear in the next layer. They were just floating around in the hotel, so it's comparable to sleeping on a bed, when you're in a dream you don't constantly feel a force pushing on your back. So if Levitt happened to bump into one of them during a fight, then they would have their sense of gravity affected.

That or for convenience.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 31, 2010)

been to the cinema yesterday and I'm confused with the ending. What was it in the end? 5th level?  Cos it seemed as if he was still dreaming.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2010)

Arthur be gettin mad:ho


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 31, 2010)

Inception explained in an infographic


----------



## Adonis (Jul 31, 2010)

As cool as that graphic is, is anybody really confused about what happened?

What Nolan and his fans call "juggling layers of dreams" I call "having scenes." Holy shit! You say Nolan's juxtaposing multiple subplots switching back and forth between them? I haven't seen that since...almost every movie/tv show ever.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2010)

T-Pein™ said:


> Inception explained in an infographic
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2010)

> As cool as that graphic is, is anybody really confused about what happened?



Surprisingly, yea.

I thought it was straightforward.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2010)

Chee said:


> Surprisingly, yea.
> 
> I thought it was straightforward.



I think everything was pretty straightforward until the end, which felt like one of those things that would be left to the audience's interpretation.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 31, 2010)

I actually agree with Adonis in that it wasn't as abstract as some people make it out to be. It's still very well written/directed and had some amazing acting, but when I went in to the theater, I was expecting total mindfuckery and that really didn't happen.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 31, 2010)

Nolan you funny man.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2010)

I feel like watching The Prestige.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 31, 2010)

The Prestige: Like the Illusionist, only with Batman and Wolverine.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 31, 2010)

I really enjoyed this movie, then when they went into 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Leos limbo and looked for the scarecrow


 I had this feeling like I was gonna get Repo Man'd/Memento'd 

Then I did and I was pretty irritated. Just goes to show you how one small thing can ruin the experience somewhat.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 31, 2010)

It's not just Leo's Limbo, it's a shared state of consciousness we're told.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 31, 2010)

I was pretty high when I watched this movie so I was mindblown because it was amazingly nice on the eyes


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> The Prestige: Like the Illusionist, only with Batman and Wolverine.





Funny how they both came out around the same time.

I'll have to watch The Illusionist again, its been awhile. Right now I think Prestige is better.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> Funny how they both came out around the same time.
> 
> I'll have to watch The Illusionist again, its been awhile. Right now I think Prestige is better.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> Funny how they both came out around the same time.
> 
> I'll have to watch The Illusionist again, its been awhile. Right now I think Prestige is better.



That's cause it is, even if it gets lame once David Bowie pops up.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> That's cause it is, even if it gets lame once David Bowie pops up.



wanna get cut? David Bowie has more tits in his mouth than you could ever _dream._


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2010)

David Bowie is fucking amazing.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> wanna get cut? David Bowie has more tits in his mouth than you could ever _dream._



David Bowie was awesome in that movie, but what his character brought to that movie was not.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2010)

Prestige is alot better than the Illusionist.



> wanna get cut? David Bowie has more tits in his mouth than you could ever dream.



So Ron Jeremy is above criticism now aswell then?


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2010)

You're on the "I didn't like the sci-fi element" side then?


----------



## Koi (Aug 1, 2010)

David Bowie is the original HBIC, btw.


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> You're on the "I didn't like the sci-fi element" side then?



Yeah, I really dug it when it was just to guys being the biggest douchebags possible. When it became some weak sci-fi tale I was totally disinterested. The shock ending failed terribly too.


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeeeaaa, I liked the ending.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

Thats the best inception picture yet.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seeing a bunch of dead Hugh Jackman's was not shocking. You already saw him kill his clone without much hesitance, so seeing him using that machine in his act pretty much straight up told you he was killing them.

First time I saw it, I just sat there going "I know I'm supposed to be shocked.. but by what?...Oh, lame."


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 1, 2010)

Edward Norton was in the Illusionist though


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2010)

Edward Norton < Mark Ruffalo

There, I said it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> Funny how they both came out around the same time.
> 
> I'll have to watch The Illusionist again, its been awhile. Right now I think Prestige is better.



That happens more often than you think, Deep Impact and Armageddon came out within a week of each other.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2010)

Taleran said:


> That happens more often than you think, Deep Impact and Armageddon came out within a week of each other.



Volcano and Dante's Peak were only two months apart.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't seen either The Prestige or The Illusionist.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2010)

The Prestige is Nolan's best movie.


----------



## Yousif77 (Aug 1, 2010)

Taleran said:


> That happens more often than you think, Deep Impact and Armageddon came out within a week of each other.




DAAAMN!! 1 week? And I thought  EDtv had it bad with the Truman show (a couple of months apart) and was seen as a complete rip-off


----------



## Synn (Aug 1, 2010)

Amazing movie is amazing!!


----------



## Sasori (Aug 1, 2010)

EPIC FUCKING PIC


----------



## dreams lie (Aug 1, 2010)

Ellen Page.  Way too fucking cute.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways, the ending was rather lame (do not want sequel), and I am wondering how the hell did they convince the kid's subconscious that his father actually wanted him to man up.  Did that have to do with what happened on the second level of the dream or were they just lucky?  I assumed that they were going to have to plant an idea inside the room, not leave the boy all alone and pray for the best.  Oh well.  I suppose they erred by showing the resolution in the very beginning of the film because it only made everything so predictable.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 1, 2010)

The idea they planted was the item he revealed from within the safe.


----------



## AtGm (Aug 2, 2010)

Fantastic movie, worth watching with HD LCD, Blue ray quality and at least a 7.1 surround system! 

It reminded me of Dark city, the Matrix, eXistenZ and got me watch the 13th Floor.

It just blows you away with it's concept and execution. On top of it, the score simply merges frantically within it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 2, 2010)

I keep hearing things about this movie Dark City. I suppose I'll watch it.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 2, 2010)

AtGm said:


> Fantastic movie, worth watching with HD LCD, Blue ray quality and at least a 7.1 surround system!
> 
> It reminded me of Dark city, the Matrix, eXistenZ and got me watch the 13th Floor.
> 
> It just blows you away with it's concept and execution. On top of it, the score simply merges frantically within it.


Obviously Adonis's dupe account.

He needed an outlet for his love of the film while keeping up social expectations.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2010)

AtGm said:


> Fantastic movie, worth watching with HD LCD, Blue ray quality and at least a *7.1 surround system!*
> 
> It reminded me of Dark city, the Matrix, eXistenZ and got me watch the 13th Floor.
> 
> It just blows you away with it's concept and execution. On top of it, the score simply merges frantically within it.



I doubt this movie was mixed with anything else but 5.1 in mind, Warner Brothers(or any studio really) isn't much big on straying from it.


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 2, 2010)

Great movie. DiCaprio and Ellen Page fit good together as an artist duo. Really liked her in Inception. The ending was great as most of the user said, all in all one of the best movies in 2010 for me.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 2, 2010)

*Sees his hatred wasn't strong enough*


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 2, 2010)

WATCH OUT. WATCH OUT NOW. A BLACK WOMANS THROWIN SHIT. EVERYONE GIT IN THE CAR.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ending_ 



The children's clothing at the end isn't the same as from the dreams, according to the costume designer.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea someone posted scrn shots to confirm lol


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Taleran said:


> The Prestige is Nolan's best movie.



No a tiring movie with just a twist in the end isnt better than the Dark knight.
IMO.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 2, 2010)

Taleran said:


> The Prestige is Nolan's best movie.



Yes            .


----------



## Gooba (Aug 2, 2010)

I think I like Memento, Dark Knight, Prestige, then Inception, but all of them are top notch.


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 2, 2010)

Sasori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yea someone posted scrn shots to confirm lol



Can you direct me to them because I would love to see them.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2010)

Memento was his best, Prestige's ending is a bit off.

Lol someone told my friend that Inception used the idea of dreams to much better effect than Eternal Sunshine, and him being the Charlie Kaufman fanboy raged like crazy. He actually hates Nolan, he really hated TDK aswell, he claims it to be the most emotionally shallow film ever.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 2, 2010)

Prestige is not his best.

I agree, Memento is the best of his movies. I literally just finished watching it on Netflix. Mindfuck. No idea what's going on. Son of a bitch Nolan. Son. Of. A. Bitch.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2010)

^It goes backwards.

Yeah Momento is his best, I kept telling a friend to keep up when we saw it in the movies since she kept asking questions.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I understood how the movie worked. I meant exactly what happened though, because that last scene is just like, hm, possibly?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh god.. why would they end it like that. That fucking ending man. That fucking ending.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Memento was his best, Prestige's ending is a bit off.
> 
> Lol someone told my friend that Inception used the idea of dreams to much better effect than Eternal Sunshine, and him being the Charlie Kaufman fanboy raged like crazy. He actually hates Nolan, he really hated TDK aswell, he claims it to be the most emotionally shallow film ever.


While I do like Eternal Sunshine more, they both rank in my top 25 movies of all time.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2010)

wtf I haven't even seen 25 movies in my life.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 3, 2010)

Sasori said:


> wtf I haven't even seen 25 movies in my life.



Really? 

Anyways, saw the movie yesterday, and even though I liked it, it's not as AMAZING as people make it out to be. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending is what I didn't like, when they entered the icy world the whole thing just turned into a normal action flick for me. I loved the whole concept, and the fighting scene in the hotel when the gravity changed was freaking amazing! The overall cast did a great job as expected by the actors, and sure, Nolan delivered as always, but this is not the movie of the year for me 




And Nolan's best movie for me is TDK.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 3, 2010)

And now Rap. Your Mind is the scene of the Rhyme.
Lights Out Asia - Attempt No Landings There


The reason I like Prestige the best, because the theme of Magic is the perfect framing device for the way Nolan tells his bait and switch movies. Everything in that movie is working to his strengths as a director. All the twists the reading Journals written with the express purpose of knowing the other person will be reading it, starting the movie with the ending. It all ties together so perfectly, and it has David Bowie. You got a winner right there.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 3, 2010)

Memento does a batter job of starting it at the end, in my opinion.


----------



## Phertt (Aug 3, 2010)

I finally saw Inception yesterday. It was pretty damn good.

And this thread has made me realize that I've enjoyed all of Christopher Nolan's movies.


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Memento does a batter job of starting it at the end, in my opinion.



I just finished watching it. Damn good movie.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 3, 2010)

The original Inception


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 4, 2010)

> 'X-Men: First Class' Director Changes Movie Because Of 'Inception'
> by Mike Ryan ? August 3, 2010
> Considering Professor X's telepathic powers, you'd think he might have seen this one coming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2010)

Good, First Class was shaping out to be shit anyway.


----------



## Roy (Aug 4, 2010)

In case people don't know. A lot of people think up the same ideas. When I was in line for the Hans Zimmer signing, I was talking to this guy who's a screenwriter, and he said he had some story about Santa or something. He had worked on it for a long while till he noticed someone beat him to the punch. It had basically the same story, and even the same title as the guys project. He was mad when it happened, but he said it wasn't really uncommon for that to happen in the business.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 4, 2010)

Chris Nolan's Warner Bros/Legendary Pictures film has made $201.7M in 19 days.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 6, 2010)

saw this with my fiancé and her brother a few days ago. An amazing imaginatory piece of work to say the least


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2010)

Badass movie is badass, that is all.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 7, 2010)

Seen it four times.  Hell yeah.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 7, 2010)

Just watched it... And loved it so much, instantly rose up as one of my favourites of all time


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 8, 2010)

JuubiSage said:


> Just watched it... And loved it so much, instantly rose up as one of my favourites of all time



Saw it twice, one being the midnight showing release. I have to agree.


----------



## Roy (Aug 8, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Seen it four times.  Hell yeah.



Same here.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 8, 2010)

I've seen it a few times... think I might go and see it again this week.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2010)

Seen it only once, i want to go again but none of my friends want to see it. And i don't go to movies alone.


----------



## Roy (Aug 8, 2010)

You have shit friends.


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 8, 2010)

I too need someone to come see Inception with me for the second time.

Fucking lack of friends, bitches.


----------



## Koi (Aug 8, 2010)

FEMME I WOULD GO WITH YOU!


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 8, 2010)

What's the point of watching this 4 times? 

Just wait for the Blu-Ray. Better to buy some weed!


----------



## Koi (Aug 8, 2010)

This is really cool. Suit actors movie.


----------



## wiplok (Aug 8, 2010)

im gonna watch this tomorrow! hell yeah!


----------



## Judecious (Aug 9, 2010)

saw the movie for the second time and its still amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

I still need to watch this a second time. I think I can wait for the DVD though.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 9, 2010)

Imma go watch it a 2nd sometime this week. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Take me with you and pay for it. :33


----------



## The Boss (Aug 9, 2010)

... only if you suck it for me. :ho


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 9, 2010)

Seeing this thread again made me bummed that three-piece suits are almost exclusively for gay men these days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ... only if you suck it for me. :ho


 I'll suck it, baby. 


Wait, I'm going to be sucking a creamscicle, right? :33



I'm gonna bring 3-piece suits back in style.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll suck it, baby.
> 
> 
> Wait, I'm going to be sucking a creamscicle, right? :33
> ...



Whatever you want babe.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 9, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Seeing this thread again made me bummed that three-piece suits are almost exclusively for gay men these days.


JGL has changed this.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 9, 2010)

Wez ★ said:


> JGL has changed this.



I wish I was an actor, then I could pull it off too.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 9, 2010)

3 piece suits exclusively for gay men.

bad opinion is bad.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 9, 2010)

Three-piece suits are hot.. when was it only for gay menz?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Three-piece suits are hot.. when was it only for gay menz?





Echø said:


> 3 piece suits exclusively for gay men.
> 
> bad opinion is bad.



Look at how many men wear three-piece suits, then look at how many are gay.

Maybe it was poor phrasing on my part, but I'm not saying that the suit themselves are for gay men, just that the majority of people who wear them nowadays are gay.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 9, 2010)

It's because, three-piece suits are making men gay. Men see another man in a three-piece suit, and turn gay. They then wear a three-piece suit because they know how awesome they look on men, and then when other men see them they also turn gay.

Three-piece suits are spreading gay.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2010)

I've never seen a gay man wear a 3 piece suit.

Come to think of it I've never seen a gay man wear any clothes.


----------



## Koi (Aug 9, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Seeing this thread again made me bummed that three-piece suits are almost exclusively for gay men these days.



..Says who?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2010)

Obviously people trying to make an excuse when they can't execute a 3 piece suit correctly


----------



## Judecious (Aug 10, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I've never seen a gay man wear a 3 piece suit.
> 
> Come to think of it I've never seen a gay man wear any clothes.



really?


----------



## michiruu (Aug 10, 2010)

finally  a great movie,

i thought they disappeared  but  "inception" saved the situation




what can i say, my favorite actors worked together in this film  (dicaprio and his friend, juno's heroine, the chineses man, the mexican one and an actor in heroes ...   sorry can't remember the names) , amazing graphic work, soundtrack, locations....


----------



## michiruu (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## michiruu (Aug 10, 2010)

and great story.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 10, 2010)

Love this movie. Made my current avatar from a clipart image I found on google of the totem.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 11, 2010)

Haven't seen it yet, heard it's good. Is it worth my free ticket to the theater?


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 11, 2010)

Depends on what you're looking for, but more than likely yes Reaper.


----------



## EJ (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah if it's free,


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 11, 2010)

these are amazing...


----------



## Noah (Aug 11, 2010)

That might be my favorite one.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 11, 2010)

reaperunique said:


> Haven't seen it yet, heard it's good. Is it worth my free ticket to the theater?



Yes it is.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 11, 2010)

Take Espionage's opinion on this with a grain of salt, he thinks Spiderman 3 is a much better film.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 11, 2010)

just watched this

IT WAS A DREAM


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 11, 2010)

One more thing to support it was all a dream thing was the fact that the kids were the exact same age as he remembers them.

Not sure if anyone mentioned that, don't want to read the whole thread.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 11, 2010)

No they weren't they were five. He remembered them when they were 3. Their bodies look different as well, and it tells us in the credits that the actors were different both times as well and so were the clothes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 11, 2010)

but the top was stopping spinning, so, doesnt that confirm it being a dream?


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 11, 2010)

How does the stop almost faltering confirm it was a dream?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2010)

Ech? said:


> How does the stop almost faltering confirm it was a dream?



the top never falters, thats what makes it special, yet it was faltering, signifying he was in someones dream or mind and they tried copying everything but didnt know how the top was made


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

Nova, the top faltering signified that he's in the real world. If you listened during the movie he explains that if the top falls over he knows he's awake, and if the top keeps spinning he knows he's dreaming. If anything, the top tipping the way it was signified that he was in fact awake.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

I want to believe it was not dream... so that's what I'm going to believe.


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 12, 2010)

His totem was slowing down and would fall if the screen didn't go black for 2s more. It was real, deal with it


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Nova, the top faltering signified that he's in the real world. If you listened during the movie he explains that if the top falls over he knows he's awake, and if the top keeps spinning he knows he's dreaming. If anything, the top tipping the way it was signified that he was in fact awake.



I thought it kept on spinning at the end and did not falter?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2010)

oh wow, nevermind, it wasnt a dream then.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

The World said:


> I thought it kept on spinning at the end and did not falter?



And for my 3000th post, you thought wrong.


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 12, 2010)

It's really disappointing to see that a lot of the discussion about Inception is still about the top at the end.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 12, 2010)

I guess it was just meant to be that way


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 12, 2010)

Question: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who awakened Yusuf?


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 12, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> Question:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I think he woke up naturally.
Like, the sedative had done it's job.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 12, 2010)

overrated movie is overrated

it's good, excellent even, but everybody and their mother is screaming their heads off about how big inception's penis is raping their minds


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> overrated movie is overrated
> 
> it's good, excellent even, but everybody and their mother is screaming their heads off about how big inception's penis is raping their minds


It mindfucked the shit outta me.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 12, 2010)

Wez ★ said:


> I think he woke up naturally.
> Like, the sedative had done it's job.



Alright


*Spoiler*: __ 



 don't know if spoilers are necessary at this point - but as he was under the effects of the sedative would he not risk the same fate as the others who expired (from drowning in the van)?


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 12, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> Alright
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'll spoiler in case...

*Spoiler*: __ 



They were all under a sedative that was extremely strong, as they needed to go deep. :ho
So yes, I think he did have the same risk as them, as it was after they were first attacked that Cobb started talking about Limbo. It was because of how strong the sedative was that they were at such a risk, and they all had the same sedative.
I THINK.
I could be wrong, there are people in this thread who will be able to explain it much better.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 12, 2010)

That's cool.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

Ech? said:


> And for my 3000th post, you thought wrong.



Show me a clip of this then, prove me wrong. No he say she say bullshit.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 12, 2010)

Faltering does not mean falling. Faltering means being unsure or weak. The top was about to fall. It was faltering. If you don't believe me I could give two shits, go watch the movie again.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

Did I say it faltered or fell? The fuck? And I don't want to spend 10 dollars again to prove you wrong/right. Find me a clip.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 12, 2010)

Nova said:


> oh wow, nevermind, it wasnt a dream then.


Basically they went a long way in making sure it was ambiguous.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

^ That's what I thought as well. Nolan did good on making that ending somewhat ambiguous.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2010)

> That's what I thought as well. Nolan did good on making that ending somewhat ambiguous.



Meh people saw what they wanted to see, ending seemed pretty straightforward to me.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 12, 2010)

But, if the top kept spinning perfectly, then the credits started rolling, that isn't really ambiguous?

The way I see it is, when it shows the top spinning, you are expecting the credits to roll and are preparing to think it was all a dream, then it ever so slightly falters and the credits immediately roll. Therefore it wasn't spinning perfectly but it also didn't fall, we only saw it falter for a second. That's how I saw it anyway.

In that sense, it is ambiguous. But if people think the top did not falter... it isn't really ambiguous imo.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 12, 2010)

The top is just the tip of the iceberg, the movie is packed with both hints that support it being a dream and hints that support it being reality.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 12, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> The top is just the tip of the iceberg, the movie is packed with both hints that support it being a dream and hints that support it being reality.


Yeah, I agree with this. But for the average viewer, they only look at the ending. It's only people that are really taken in by the film that will realise everything else. Simple minds cannot process it.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 12, 2010)

Still wondering if anyone else wants to weigh in on the whole Yusuf thingy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 13, 2010)

The top faltered. If it were a dream no such faltering would've happened. It would've spun perfectly like it did in Mal's safe. Tell yourself whatever you want to to make the ending seem ambiguous, it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2010)

^ You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 13, 2010)

Wez ★ said:


> Yeah, I agree with this. But for the average viewer, they only look at the ending. It's only people that are really taken in by the film that will realise everything else. Simple minds cannot process it.


I don't get where this "you have to be smart" to understand this movie bullshit comes from.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 13, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> I don't get where this "you have to be smart" to understand this movie bullshit comes from.


I don't mean it like that. I mean, some people are easily satisfied. They will watch the end, take it in their own way straight away, and then not even think about it. I guess I used the wrong wording, it isn't anything to do with intelligence, just how your mind works. Like, there are some people who will walk out and debate/research the ending and entire film furiously.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you guys seen this yet?  

[YOUTUBE]AY69-AgUmDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Have you guys seen this yet?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AY69-AgUmDQ[/YOUTUBE]


 That's my favourite so far.


----------



## Noah (Aug 13, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> Still wondering if anyone else wants to weigh in on the whole Yusuf thingy.



What Yusuf thing?


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 13, 2010)

Noah said:


> What Yusuf thing?



This...

Question: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who awakened Yusuf?






Wez ★ said:


> I think he woke up naturally.
> Like, the sedative had done it's job.



Alright


*Spoiler*: __ 



 don't know if spoilers are necessary at this point - but as he was under the effects of the sedative would he not risk the same fate as the others who expired (from drowning in the van)?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 13, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> This...
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Seeing as how he was awake, and at the front of the van...comparatively it wouldn't be that hard to get out.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 13, 2010)

I think, yes, had he died, he would have also gone into Limbo.


----------



## Koi (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Time Expired (Aug 13, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as how he was awake, and at the front of the van...comparatively it wouldn't be that hard to get out.



How do you mean?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yusuf's eyes were closed (as if perhaps unconscious) after the van hit the water.  

Fisher pulled Eames (as Browning) out - they made their way to the shore and chatted.  Arthur and Ariadne were sharing the scuba tank under water, abandoned the vehicle, and then appear on shore.  Cobb and Saito and Yusuf were left in the van.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 14, 2010)

Bump...

So Vonocourt, is this not how you remember it?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> How do you mean?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Soul Assassin said:


> Bump...
> 
> So Vonocourt, is this not how you remember it?



It's been like a month since I've seen it, so yeah. But I don't see why you're focusing so much on it. It was Yusuf's idea to do it.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 14, 2010)

I just saw it.  But, very simply, since he didn't exit the van he would have drown and been in the same fix as Saito.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> I just saw it.  But, very simply, since he didn't exit the van he would have drown and been in the same fix as Saito.



But he didn't drown...


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

I watched Inception about a week ago so it was good.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 14, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> But he didn't drown...



Listen, I'm not saying it has some deeper meaning within the story.  And certainly, he awakens on board the airplane with the others.  However, he doesn't exit the van as the others did, they don't show him being actively awakened via a kick, and they don't show the PASIV administering the sedative being stopped (or something to this effect).  What are we to believe?  At the very least it's a bit sloppy, especially in light of all the focus put on awakening the participants in the right order (and the danger of death within the dream).


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

Was he still in there when Leo left?


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 14, 2010)

Was not Leo in limbo?  Cobb, Saito, and Yusuf were all in the van when Arthur and Ariadne swam away.  After that sequence, we see the beginning with Cobb and an elderly Saito remembering their shared past (those two being left in the van makes sense as they're already in limbo).  Then they move back to "reality," and people awaken on board the plane.  

I think I have to see this again.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

So, you have no confirmation that Yusuf just sat there in the car?


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 14, 2010)

Just the other person that was with me, which is why I'm asking after this fact.  

I'm going to see it again.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> Just the other person that was with me, which is why I'm asking after this fact.
> 
> I'm going to see it again.



Not exactly what I was asking.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't think he was still in the van.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 14, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Not exactly what I was asking.



Sorry - please clarify. 



Wez ★ said:


> I don't think he was still in the van.



 Perhaps you're right.  

Hopefully I can see it again real quick and check it out.  As I said, they made a big deal about exfiltrating properly, so they had to think of this.  Perhaps I didn't see something, or it escaped my attention.  IDK.  

In any event, it was a fun movie and an interesting concept.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> So, you have no confirmation that Yusuf just sat there in the car?





Wez ★ said:


> I don't think he was still in the van.





Soul Assassin said:


> Sorry - please clarify.



Did you see Yusuf just sitting there with Leo and the other guy?


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 14, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Did you see Yusuf just sitting there with Leo and the other guy?



That is how I remember it.  I had written previously in response to your post: 



Vonocourt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as how he was awake, and at the front of the van...comparatively it wouldn't be that hard to get out.





> How do you mean?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I do not remember Yusuf escaping or being on shore afterwords. However, this afternoon I did find a blurb which noted someone observing Yusuf's escape from the van, but they don't remember him on shore.  They were thinking that perhaps he came out of the water further down than Arthur and Ariadne.  

For whatever reason, I remember him buckled in (with eyes closed) as Arthur and Ariadne pass the oxygen from one to the other.  I really want to see this again (anyway), and must confess to being a little more than interested in my recollection now.  

Sorry for any trouble.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 14, 2010)

Yusuf DOES escape. You clearly see hims using a scuba breathing mask and escape through the driver's seat window.

I know this 100% because I just came back from seeing the damn movie.

Anyway, I still can't believe the movie was mildly influenced by Donald Duck comic.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 14, 2010)

Ah well there it is.  Again - sorry.  Out of curiosity, did he take the first breath of the oxygen and pass if off to the other two?  And did you see him on land with the others?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 15, 2010)

Lawl, Takers commercial totally ripped off the Inception trailer music.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Aug 15, 2010)

Link to this trailer please?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 15, 2010)

Really? Everyone knows the "BBBRAAANNNGH!"


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

lol, you're right about Takers ripping off Inceptions music for that trailer.........Wow, not sure if I'll see that one yet.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 15, 2010)

They should've paid Nolan to direct the trailer, I would have possibly seen the movie then, but instead they use these fake retarded blams, which sound like air soft guns next to Nolans IDAS missile.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2010)

This is hilarious. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LC5GU28txs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 20, 2010)

The World said:


> This is hilarious.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LC5GU28txs[/YOUTUBE]


 College Humor are awesome.
I love the "Dark Knight sucked" at the end. :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok really, is Joseph Gordon Levitt holding a croissant in your sig? What the fuck? Maybe I'm blind but I see a croissant.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 20, 2010)

It's a half-eaten apple.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 21, 2010)

Echø said:


> Maybe I'm blind



I think you are.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 21, 2010)

Echø said:


> Ok really, is Joseph Gordon Levitt holding a croissant in your sig? What the fuck? Maybe I'm blind but I see a croissant.



Things could be worse...I didn't see Yusuf escape the van at the end of the flick - he's a whole person


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2010)

Best movie of the summer.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 2, 2010)

This is *CRAZY*

sploding


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

^rofl. Trying to keep the hype alive. On top of that seeking out avid fans who're really willing to buy that. Ha I said 'top', no pun intended though.
Looks deadly none the less.
semi spoiler btw. Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Utz (Sep 5, 2010)

Just to clarify the Yusuf discussion that's been going on for a couple pages, he does escape out of the van. I just saw it a second time, and after Ariadne and Gordon-Levitt use the breathing mask, they hand it to Yusuf who takes a breath and then swims out.


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Sep 5, 2010)

So with that, do only 3 of them offficially make it? /too lazy to heck the last 100+ pages


----------



## Spigy (Sep 5, 2010)

I posted this in the Matrix thread, but Inception fans will probably like this too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oUkJIsKqts[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Noah (Sep 6, 2010)

Just saw this again tonight.

After much nitpicking and consideration, I've decided that, if I absolutely have to pick, the end is reality. Although we never get to see Dom's ring hand, the kids are different from what he kept seeing.

However, there's a lot of evidence and subtle hints to support both sides of the argument. So really, I think it's more likely that the real answer is neither. I think Nolan specifically designed it so that we couldn't ever be entirely sure because he hadn't set an answer in his story for himself. It's like his own inception. He put just enough on either side of the argument that there is NO answer to the question. It's either both or neither, but it can't be just one.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2010)

We all know The Matrix is better than this movie


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 6, 2010)

And we all known Nolan's third Batman installment will surpass this film ... in some ways but not all ways. Still have to say it took this years set of movies by storm in popularity and views.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 6, 2010)

And well all know, but most of us still refuse to accept, that the matrix could've had a better score and the actors really weren't all that amazing. A few noteworthy songs and actors with ability, but overall.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 6, 2010)

Matrix was more WOW


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't really care for the Matrix. Concept was awesome, delivery and presentation were lacking.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 6, 2010)

I thought The Matrix was alright. I agree with Echo. The story was great but the acting and everything was just a turn off. 

But the way that trailer was done makes me want to watch The Matrix again which I don't want to


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree. If the Matrix was reshot for 2010 I'd probably watch it in a split second.


----------



## Spigy (Sep 9, 2010)

Bleach said:


> But the way that trailer was done makes me want to watch The Matrix again which I don't want to



I'll take that as a positive thing


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2010)

So any first day buyers on DVD and Blu-ray??  I am


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2010)

I saw the movie again and I'm still underwhelmed by it. Still a fun movie, even a good movie, but it isn't in my top 20.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 6, 2010)

Did anyone else see this overlap of all 4 dream stages?

[YOUTUBE]MHBlYJ-tKcs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 6, 2010)

Of all the ways to mindfuck us at the end they decided to go with the ambiguity approach which let's be honest everyone saw coming. 

=/


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2010)

Saw it again at a uni showing. Good movie.

Though I noticed a lack of BBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's that time around, was it just me?


----------



## megan8788 (Dec 9, 2010)

I really praise Nolan for directing such a wonderful movie. I like the theme of the movie. He has shown the connection between the human thinking and the technology in the movie. It is tremendous.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 9, 2010)

I didn't like the movie. Anytime a movie at the end goes "IT'S UP TO YOU" is never good. No good twists but Cobb did make it back to reality, the top spinning at the end DID wobble. Which means it was going to stop. Welcome back to reality.


----------



## Taofizzle (Feb 9, 2011)

*INCEPTION about cobb and saito in the end*

So saito died after cobb and the girl went to get him and fisher. but then cobb was stabbed by is wife and his wife died first from being shot by the girl. but we also assume the cobb died soon after because he was stabbed by his wife. but because he was under a powerful sedative he restarted limbo instead of waking up even though he was already there. so after that he must have been looking for saito, eventually he found saito who was already very old while cobb didn't look like he aged too much only exhausted and injured. I understand that the only logical explanation for this is that cobb spent some time restarting limbo and looking for saito. we can assume from cobb's face that he didn't use more than 10 years looking for saito. so why in the hell does saito look so damn old. my only guess is that the time it take to restart limbo from the beginning was long enough in terms of limbo's time to make saito look that old.

I would really appreciate your views on this.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

1) They only chose to age in Limbo. Cobb can control that.
2) Cobb wasn't in Limbo as long as Saito
3) Fat girls suck


----------



## Taofizzle (Feb 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 1) They only chose to age in Limbo. Cobb can control that.
> 2) Cobb wasn't in Limbo as long as Saito
> 3) Fat girls suck


so you're saying Cobb chose not to age because he is experienced unlike saito. also why did Cobb and his wife chose to age. sorry to bother but the end was reality. because that spinning thing was about to drop.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't remember. Didn't he explain that in his explanation to slutgirl? They wanted to grow old together, so they did. Then when they were sick of that they were young again and killed themselves.


----------



## Koi (Feb 9, 2011)

Cobb wasn't in limbo as long as Saito, so he didn't age. Saito technically died in Level One, no?  Which means, with time dialation, he was down there for years and years.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 9, 2011)

Inception

"All of This has Happened Before, and All of This Will Happen Again."


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2011)

Koi said:


> Cobb wasn't in limbo as long as Saito, so he didn't age. Saito technically died in Level One, no?  Which means, with time dialation, he was down there for years and years.



Yup                .


----------



## Paptala (Feb 9, 2011)

It was an interesting movie - I enjoyed it.  It wasn't OMGbestmoviei'veverseen but it was good.

It does raise questions about the subconcious, imo, but not ones that haven't been raised before.


----------



## Taofizzle (Feb 14, 2011)

Time difference between 1st and 3rd level can't be that great  to make such different in the moment took him to die. and cobb and the girl went to limbo first. if you think I'm wrong explain ur opinion in detail.

*This post is directed at koi*

or anybody else that answer properly.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2020)

10 years sure go by quickly when it's in the rear view.


----------

